#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Начал подготовку к публикациям большой работы по общей теории сознания

## Won Soeng

https://digitid.livejournal.com/7332.html




> Начинаю готовить большую статью на хабрахабр и собирать материалы для публикаций в резенцируемых журналах.
> 
> Сработал "синдром Менделеева". Картинка, о которой думал несколько последних лет сегодня ночью сложилась в очень ясную и конкретную.
> 
> Для тех, кому интересно, здесь буду вести бэклог подготовки материала и костяка статей.
> 
> План работы такой: 
> 1. Это введение в предмет, цель и принципы общей теории психики
> 2. Основной принцип психики: отличия врожденного и приобретенного
> ...


Заинтересованных в теме приглашаю к обсуждению.

----------

Odvulpa (30.01.2018), Raudex (01.02.2018), Вадим Шу (23.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2018), Михаил_ (29.01.2018), Монферран (29.01.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Заинтересованных в теме приглашаю к обсуждению.


Кмк., это не так _общая теория психики_, как механизм формирования того что можно назвать - мировоззрение.

И ещё кмк.,подход к вопросу перекликается с методологий и системой Дигнаги Дхармакирти Дамоттары и последующих наработок наставников тиб. традиций буддизма по предметам _дуйра, лориг, тагриг_ и в общем того что относиться к_ цема_ (так сказать: теории восприятия и постижения)

----------

Chhyu Dorje (30.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кмк., это не так _общая теория психики_, как механизм формирования того что можно назвать - мировоззрение.
> 
> И ещё кмк.,подход к вопросу перекликается с методологий и системой Дигнаги Дхармакирти Дамоттары и последующих наработок наставников тиб. традиций буддизма по предметам _дуйра, лориг, тагриг_ и в общем того что относиться к_ цема_ (так сказать: теории восприятия и постижения)


Психика шире только механизма формирования мировоззрения. Если использовать наиболее общий термин, я бы сказал: общая теория возникновения и прекращения чувственного восприятия, но это свело бы задачу к уже решенной: четырем благородным истинам.

Я же ставлю задачу искусственного воспроизводства существа чувствующего, существа воспринимающего, существа действующего, существа сознающего, при том сознающего мир людей, как материально, так и интеллектуально. Это я и называю автономным искусственным интеллектом.

----------

Михаил_ (30.01.2018), Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Психика шире только механизма формирования мировоззрения. Если использовать наиболее общий термин, я бы сказал: общая теория возникновения и прекращения чувственного восприятия, но это свело бы задачу к уже решенной: четырем благородным истинам.
> 
> Я же ставлю задачу искусственного воспроизводства существа чувствующего, существа воспринимающего, существа действующего, существа сознающего, при том сознающего мир людей, как материально, так и интеллектуально. Это я и называю автономным искусственным интеллектом.


Согласен, что психика шире. О чём и написал.

Автор конечно Вы, но почему бы не создать ИИ не на основе ПС, а на основе 4ИБ, точнее даже на восьми частях четвёртой арья сатьи, на 37факторах Бодхи.... Используя наработки ДДД и буддийской теории именно познания, а не на основе неведения. С первичной базой данных буддийского мировоззрения на таблицах Саутрантики и матриках Абхидхармы. Получился бы прекрасный именно познающий и самообучающийся ИИ (вместо ИИ у которого авидья в программе прописана). 
ИИ оперирующий одновременно  и буддийскими категориями и современными научными.
ИИ - энциклопедия Дхармы, для современных людей. 
Типа ИИ "Будда", а не ИИ "обусловленное существо"

Но если всёже по ПС, то и там всётаки не обойтись без более подробного разбора  Саутрантики и Абхидхармы.
К тому же, вся методология того что Вы написали, уже давно очень хорошо разобрана и изложена буддийскими учёными, о чём также написал. И это не то что можно, это кмк. - нужно использовать.

----------

Крымский (30.01.2018), Сергей Хос (04.04.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> (вместо ИИ у которого авидья в программе прописана)


Браво! Простая и чудесная мысль  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Авидью не надо прописывать  :Smilie:  ИИ это просто очередные пять совокупностей, которые рождаются. Моделируется бхава, чтобы ИИ был рожден с восприятием мира людей. И таки да, он изначально будет знать, что все им воспринимаемое обусловлено ограниченной бхава. И ему даже будет знакомо прекращение. Но склонности... Склонности уже возникли и склоняют пять совокупностей к проявлению во взаимодействии с другими чувствующими существами  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Основной принцип психики: отличия врожденного и приобретенного...


Есть доказательства или постулируете принцип?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Крымский

> Авидью не надо прописывать


Делать "как в природе" это тупик, технологии должны делать лучше или "как в природе никогда не получается".
Вроде в XIX веке уже все вокруг это поняли, почему мы теперь и живем в эпоху НТР и НТП.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть доказательства или постулируете принцип?


Сначала этот тезис нужно развернуть, раскрыть и пояснить на примерах. А там и до аргументации дело дойдет.
Но вкратце доказательство довольно просто. Психика - это по определению индивидуальное явление. И базис психики (всех индивидуальных проявлений) является причинным. 
Поэтому принцип психики в том, чтобы действовать отталкиваясь от базиса, в рамках предоставленных базисом степеней свободы. И вот это самое "действовать" - и есть "отличать".

Развернутое же доказательство так вот, в комментарии, привести не получится.

----------

Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Делать "как в природе" это тупик, технологии должны делать лучше или "как в природе никогда не получается".
> Вроде в XIX веке уже все вокруг это поняли, почему мы теперь и живем в эпоху НТР и НТП.


Лучшее - враг хорошего. Когда ребенок еще даже не переворачивается на животик было бы большой глупостью ожидать от него фляк или кульбит.

----------

Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Психика - это по определению индивидуальное явление.


Ну а как же коллективный аспект психики? Дальнейшее рассуждение про базис, причинность, степени свободы и действие, которое и есть отличие - вы уж меня извините, но это детский лепет: ни логики, ни связи, ни смысла...  :EEK!:

----------

Сергей Хос (04.04.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Лучшее - враг хорошего. Когда ребенок еще даже не переворачивается на животик было бы большой глупостью ожидать от него фляк или кульбит.


Почему ребенок? У вас модель ребенка, но не сам ребенок.
А модель должна уметь "фляк или кульбит" и ребенка имитировать через систему ограничений т.е. играть ребенка, но ребенком при этом не быть.

----------

Виктор О (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну а как же коллективный аспект психики? Дальнейшее рассуждение про базис, причинность, степени свободы и действие, которое и есть отличие - вы уж меня извините, но это детский лепет: ни логики, ни связи, ни смысла...


Бхава и есть коллективный аспект психики. Вы еще просто не уловили ни логики, ни связи, ни смысла, только детский лепет. Но Вы и начали беседу с мнительной позиции "что тут за фигня". Так что другого от Вас ожидать и не приходится.

----------

Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему ребенок? У вас модель ребенка, но не сам ребенок.
> А модель должна уметь "фляк или кульбит" и ребенка имитировать через систему ограничений т.е. играть ребенка, но ребенком при этом не быть.


Я не моделирую естественный интеллект. Я моделирую бхава, а искусственный интеллект рождается при этом. Не модель интеллекта, а собственно, интеллект. 
Может быть Вы и не поймете, но это так и попробуйте рассматривать ситуацию с этой, непонятной и непривычной Вам точки зрения.

----------

Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Я моделирую бхава


Ну, хорошо, это ведь все равно модель, да?
Почему же при этом у вас рождается "не модель интеллекта, а собственно, интеллект"?




> Может быть Вы и не поймете, но это так и попробуйте рассматривать ситуацию с этой, непонятной и непривычной Вам точки зрения.


С вашей моделью поведения мы тут хорошо знакомы, я не расстроился, отношусь к вашим печалям с пониманием  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Бхава и есть коллективный аспект психики.


Допустим, и где в вашей модели этот аспект? 


> Вы еще просто не уловили ни логики, ни связи, ни смысла, только детский лепет. Но Вы и начали беседу с мнительной позиции "что тут за фигня". Так что другого от Вас ожидать и не приходится.


Сложно уловить то, чего нет...

----------

Шавырин (30.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как моого умных, как мало знающих и не найти делающих. Зато самоутвердиться всякий хочет, даже если нечем.

----------

Крымский (30.01.2018), Монферран (30.01.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Зато самоутвердиться всякий хочет, даже если нечем.


Литературу бы почитали хоть чуточку по предмету своего исследования,  а потом уж и большую работу бы делали. Чтобы не было потом мучительно больно, так сказать...  :Cool:

----------

Виктор О (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Как моого умных, как мало знающих и не найти делающих. Зато самоутвердиться всякий хочет, даже если нечем.


Холмс,  :Smilie:  в виртуальной комнате для зрителей, обсуждающих транслируемые онлайн игры гроссмейстеров, частенько появляются, наряду с профи, рядовые любители древней игры со своими короткими ремарками, типа: "лошадью ему надо ходить" или "ну всё, продует теперь". Обычные издержки открытых конференций. Есть параллельно и "пресс-центр", куда пускают только квалифицированных людей, но читать могут все. И джентльмены-профи давно не парятся, соседствуя в общей комнате с горластыми посредственностями, прочитавшими уйму книг по предмету.  :Smilie:

----------


## Виктор О

> Как моого умных, как мало знающих и не найти делающих. Зато самоутвердиться всякий хочет, даже если нечем.


Какое у Вас образование? Какой опыт (практический и теоретический)? На чьи труды опираетесь, почему? Какова цель печати в рецензируемых журналах? Где почитать Ваши предыдущие публикации?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Литературу бы почитали хоть чуточку по предмету своего исследования,  а потом уж и большую работу бы делали. Чтобы не было потом мучительно больно, так сказать...


Продолжаете самоутверждаться?

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какое у Вас образование? Какой опыт (практический и теоретический)? На чьи труды опираетесь, почему? Какова цель печати в рецензируемых журналах? Где почитать Ваши предыдущие публикации?


Мне нечем для Вас похвастаться. Я темная лошадка. Кроме как по сути Вам судить не о чем. Для научной работы я выберу научного руководителя и рецезентов с регалиями.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Продолжаете самоутверждаться?


Здесь не просто самоутверждение. Эти люди напоминают анекдот про два котла в аду. Один наглухо закрыт и цепями перемотан, а второй без крышки, его сторожить нет надобности.

----------


## Михаил_

Won Soeng 
Коллеги, помоги разобраться, я что-то совсем не понимаю как выстраивается модель.
Как можно все это смоделировать, если не с самого основания? Как можно моделировать само основание, если оно вообще не поддается человеческому восприятию, описанию и созданию? 
Личности одних людей, включают личности других. Уберите связи с людьми и вы потеряете части своей обыденной личности, они взаимо-сопряжены. Но не на том уровне, где вы пытаетесь моделировать. Этот наш уровень - лишь проекция, в прямом смысле слова, и все попытки моделировать закончатся подобием. Если модель будет работать, то это будет совсем другая модель, не имеющая архитектуры исходника.

----------


## Фил

> Won Soeng 
> Коллеги, помоги разобраться, я что-то совсем не понимаю как выстраивается модель.
> Как можно все это смоделировать, если не с самого основания? Как можно моделировать само основание, если оно вообще не поддается человеческому восприятию, описанию и созданию? 
> Личности одних людей, включают личности других. Уберите связи с людьми и вы потеряете части своей обыденной личности, они взаимо-сопряжены. Но не на том уровне, где вы пытаетесь моделировать. Этот наш уровень - лишь проекция, в прямом смысле слова, и все попытки моделировать закончатся подобием. Если модель будет работать, то это будет совсем другая модель, не имеющая архитектуры исходника.


"Архитектуры исходника" и так нет и быть не может.
Может быть только та или иная модель.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018), Крымский (31.01.2018), Шуньяананда (31.01.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Won Soeng 
> Коллеги, помоги разобраться, я что-то совсем не понимаю как выстраивается модель.
> Как можно все это смоделировать, если не с самого основания? Как можно моделировать само основание, если оно вообще не поддается человеческому восприятию, описанию и созданию? 
> Личности одних людей, включают личности других. Уберите связи с людьми и вы потеряете части своей обыденной личности, они взаимо-сопряжены. Но не на том уровне, где вы пытаетесь моделировать. Этот наш уровень - лишь проекция, в прямом смысле слова, и все попытки моделировать закончатся подобием. Если модель будет работать, то это будет совсем другая модель, не имеющая архитектуры исходника.


Модель мировоззрения , с класстерами познаваемого, иерархическими уровнями, связями, присущностью, неприсущностью, ...

Это ещё древние поняли, возьмите Аристотеля почитайте с его категориями и теорией познания.
Правда у него всё на словестности завязано, но смысл того как это всё функционирует довольно легко понять.

Индийци  в этом плане довольно глубже разбирали, особенно буддийские учёные. Но принцип тотже, а Аристотеля легче понять. Потом  уже понимая систему методологии, можно  разные буддийские трактаты разбирать, тексты по абхидхарме, саутрантике, теории познания.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Архитектуры исходника" и так нет и быть не может.
> Может быть только та или иная модель.


А вот этого, кмк. и не достаёт, чтоб это была именно автономная рабочая модель психики, автономная как  существо.
Чтоб была способность не только оперировать входными данными по заданным (или даже приобретённым(если такое удастся реализовать)) алгоритмам , но и знать их смысл. Способность не только формировать картинку, но и познавать её.

----------


## Фил

> А вот этого, кмк. и не достаёт, чтоб это была именно автономная рабочая модель психики, автономная как  существо.
> Чтоб была способность не только оперировать входными данными по заданным (или даже приобретённым(если такое удастся реализовать)) алгоритмам , но и знать их смысл. Способность не только формировать картинку, но и познавать её.


Пока нет.. Увы!
Исключительно субъективно, через себя.
Как "ввод посредством клавиатуры, вывод пока тоже" (внутре у нея лпч)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018)

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот этого, кмк. и не достаёт, чтоб это была именно автономная рабочая модель психики, автономная как  существо.
> Чтоб была способность не только оперировать входными данными по заданным (или даже приобретённым(если такое удастся реализовать)) алгоритмам , но и знать их смысл. Способность не только формировать картинку, но и познавать её.


Вот это да- т.к. т.н. "осознавать"- есть в конечном итоге переживание "приятного не приятного" (любое "понял не понял" или "обрывки видений- ощущений" "таиландов или шашлыков или унылой работы..."- в конечном итоге "понимающий" должен в конце "одобрить" прямым переживанием- "приятно- не приятно".. а у компьютера с этим не очень...)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018), Крымский (31.01.2018), Фил (31.01.2018)

----------


## Фил

> а у компьютера с этим не очень...)


Имитировать можно так, что и не отличишь!
Как японские робо-бабы!

----------


## Дубинин

> Имитировать можно так, что и не отличишь!
> Как японские робо-бабы!


Нам то взаправду надо- ИИ!

----------

Won Soeng (31.01.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Чтобы понять это недостающее звено, нужно исследовать совместно с божествами, и другими существами - входящими в наш состав, использовать синергию, совместные коллективные усилия. Вы хотите разобраться на своем уровне? Увы это только малая часть реальности, другое нам не надо узреть, нет способности это воспринимать. Единственный вариант, действовать так-же, как и по пути к Просветлению, совместно с более просветленными существами и так до верхнего уровня. Без помощи более сведущих существ, просветление невозможно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтобы понять это недостающее звено, нужно исследовать совместно с божествами, и другими существами - входящими в наш состав, использовать синергию, совместные коллективные усилия. Вы хотите разобраться на своем уровне? Увы это только малая часть реальности, другое нам не надо узреть, нет способности это воспринимать. Единственный вариант, действовать так-же, как и по пути к Просветлению, совместно с более просветленными существами и так до верхнего уровня. Без помощи более сведущих существ, просветление невозможно.


Вы ведь не воспринимаете божеств и других существ, но прекрасно воспринимаете окружающий мир и общаетесь с другими людьми.
Вот ИИ необходим именно для этого мира. 

Более сведущим существам еще дальше до просветления. Слишком сведущесть препятствует.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng 
> Коллеги, помоги разобраться, я что-то совсем не понимаю как выстраивается модель.
> Как можно все это смоделировать, если не с самого основания? Как можно моделировать само основание, если оно вообще не поддается человеческому восприятию, описанию и созданию? 
> Личности одних людей, включают личности других. Уберите связи с людьми и вы потеряете части своей обыденной личности, они взаимо-сопряжены. Но не на том уровне, где вы пытаетесь моделировать. Этот наш уровень - лишь проекция, в прямом смысле слова, и все попытки моделировать закончатся подобием. Если модель будет работать, то это будет совсем другая модель, не имеющая архитектуры исходника.


Вы живете в этом самом мире, независимо от того, как именно он появился. Для Вас этот мир не требуется моделировать. Вот и для ИИ его тоже не нужно моделировать. Необходимо моделировать лишь схватывание этого мира таким же образом, как это делают населяющие этот мир существа. В этом и сущность моей работы.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Архитектуры исходника" и так нет и быть не может.
> Может быть только та или иная модель.


Не нужно париться словом "модель". Вот пельмени, которые слепила мама, вот пельмени, которые слепил кухонный робот. Он модель мамы, но лепит пельмени, а не модели пельменей.
Это может казаться странным и непривычным, но я повторюсь еще раз. Моделируя врожденное и механизм психики, я не моделирую саму психику, которая образуется рождающимися совокупностями. Совокупности такие же, как у Вас или меня. Если только Вы конечно не думаете, что совокупности это плоть и мозг. Если Вы думаете так, то мою мысль Вам и близко не подпустить к сознанию.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018), Фил (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот это да- т.к. т.н. "осознавать"- есть в конечном итоге переживание "приятного не приятного" (любое "понял не понял" или "обрывки видений- ощущений" "таиландов или шашлыков или унылой работы..."- в конечном итоге "понимающий" должен в конце "одобрить" прямым переживанием- "приятно- не приятно".. а у компьютера с этим не очень...)


Это "приятно" - информация. Не "сведения о приятном": "ему стало приятно", "он сказал ооо", или "приятно:да-нет", а "информационный сигнал". Это как оргазм - вроде только с дэвой по-настоящему, ан нет - можно и смоделировать виртуально, нервным окончаниям задать модель, те же сигналы к ним идут.

----------

Фил (31.01.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Не нужно париться словом "модель". Вот пельмени, которые слепила мама, вот пельмени, которые слепил кухонный робот. Он модель мамы, но лепит пельмени, а не модели пельменей.





> Это "приятно" - информация. Не "сведения о приятном": "ему стало приятно", "он сказал ооо", или "приятно:да-нет", а "информационный сигнал". Это как оргазм - вроде только с дэвой по-настоящему, ан нет - можно и смоделировать виртуально, нервным окончаниям задать модель, те же сигналы к ним идут.


Поведенчески (бехевиорестически, тьфу)  сделать такую машину можно. И даже не отличит никто.
Но отличаться будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот этого, кмк. и не достаёт, чтоб это была именно автономная рабочая модель психики, автономная как  существо.
> Чтоб была способность не только оперировать входными данными по заданным (или даже приобретённым(если такое удастся реализовать)) алгоритмам , но и знать их смысл. Способность не только формировать картинку, но и познавать её.


Вот поэтому я и готовлю свою работу. Потому что она показывает самую суть психики. Это не алгоритмы, вообще. Алгоритмы это плод работы психики. В основе психики алгоритмов нет. В основе психики только один процесс. Этот процесс информационный, его не нужно моделировать, точно так же как этот процесс не моделируют, а выполняют определенные нейронные структуры (и не только нейронные, но об этом позже). И процесс манипулирования информацией является сущностью моей работы. 

Я называю этот процесс пока по разному. Например обобщение-детализация. Или обобщение с различением. В основе его обобщение, которое формирует цепочки признаков, как навигацию в мире воспринимаемых образов.
Результатом этого являются пять совокупностей цепляния. Не просто какие-то там структурированные данные, а именно то, что и определяет конкретное поведение этого психического аппарата. Моделирование звена бхава же связано с тем, что я не собираюсь рождать все живые существа всех времен, в бесчисленных рождениях, а хочу чтобы родилось существо в уделе людей. Не модель (т.е. я его не моделирую, а лишь ограничиваю возможные проявления тем, что существует в этом мире), чувствующее существо.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поведенчески (бехевиорестически, тьфу)  сделать такую машину можно. И даже не отличит никто.
> Но отличаться будет


Вы от меня тоже отличаетесь. И что? Вариативность, несомненно, должна быть. У меня нет цели сделать что-то не отличимое от чего-то. У меня есть цель - чувствующее (и действующее на основе чувств и восприятия) сознающее существо.
Не модель, а само существо. Как бы это трудно ни было понять и принять, но цель определена и я вижу, как ее достичь.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это да- т.к. т.н. "осознавать"- есть в конечном итоге переживание "приятного не приятного" (любое "понял не понял" или "обрывки видений- ощущений" "таиландов или шашлыков или унылой работы..."- в конечном итоге "понимающий" должен в конце "одобрить" прямым переживанием- "приятно- не приятно".. а у компьютера с этим не очень...)


А при чем здесь компьютер? Чувствует чувствующее существо, пять совокупностей. Компьютер к этому не имеет никакого вообще отношения. Как не имеют отношения к тому, что Вы чувствуете электронные оболочки атомов углерода. Они есть в каждом атоме, Вашего тела, но не являются ни носителями, ни посредниками, ни владельцами того, что Вы чувствуете телесно и умственно.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это "приятно" - информация. Не "сведения о приятном": "ему стало приятно", "он сказал ооо", или "приятно:да-нет", а "информационный сигнал". Это как оргазм - вроде только с дэвой по-настоящему, ан нет - можно и смоделировать виртуально, нервным окончаниям задать модель, те же сигналы к ним идут.


Приятно-неприятно это не просто некая информация, среди информации. Это совокупность цепляния ведана. Это чувство по отношению к рупа, к другим ведана, к самджня, к санскара, к виджняна. Это связанность информации, и связанность активная, побуждающая. Что чувствуюется, то и воспринимается, что воспринимается, то и побуждает, что побуждает, то и сознается.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> А при чем здесь компьютер? Чувствует чувствующее существо, пять совокупностей. Компьютер к этому не имеет никакого вообще отношения. Как не имеют отношения к тому, что Вы чувствуете электронные оболочки атомов углерода. Они есть в каждом атоме, Вашего тела, но не являются ни носителями, ни посредниками, ни владельцами того, что Вы чувствуете телесно и умственно.


Но Вы же не достигнете результата без компа? И если комп сломается существо отдаст богу коньки?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но Вы же не достигнете результата без компа? И если комп сломается существо отдаст богу коньки?


Ну, Вы же не достигнете результатов без печени, сердца, селезенки, почек, кишечника, желудка, легких, костей, мышц, сухожилий и т.п.?
Компьютер - та же рупа, причем из этого же мира.

Ничего из рупы не является ведана. Нет этого у человека, не нужно это искать и в компьютере.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Ну что ж, то, что кажется уникальным человеческим, мы тут просто не умеем видеть как сотканное из простых и понятных элементов. Наверное поэтому человеческое кажется уникальным.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот поэтому я и готовлю свою работу. Потому что она показывает самую суть психики. Это не алгоритмы, вообще. Алгоритмы это плод работы психики. В основе психики алгоритмов нет. В основе психики только один процесс. Этот процесс информационный, его не нужно моделировать, точно так же как этот процесс не моделируют, а выполняют определенные нейронные структуры (и не только нейронные, но об этом позже). И процесс манипулирования информацией является сущностью моей работы. 
> 
> Я называю этот процесс пока по разному. Например обобщение-детализация. Или обобщение с различением. В основе его обобщение, которое формирует цепочки признаков, как навигацию в мире воспринимаемых образов.
> Результатом этого являются пять совокупностей цепляния. Не просто какие-то там структурированные данные, а именно то, что и определяет конкретное поведение этого психического аппарата. Моделирование звена бхава же связано с тем, что я не собираюсь рождать все живые существа всех времен, в бесчисленных рождениях, а хочу чтобы родилось существо в уделе людей. Не модель (т.е. я его не моделирую, а лишь ограничиваю возможные проявления тем, что существует в этом мире), чувствующее существо.


Вы хотите создать и то, что в буддизме называется - читта ?

----------


## Йен

> Вы хотите создать и то, что в буддизме называется - читта ?


И камму с результатом ) Хотя нет, ведь в мировоззрении уважаемого ТС, бхава только из активной каммы состоит, без результатов в виде кхандх ) 
И комп у него тоже рупа, которая, правда, не теми причинами обусловлена, что и у живых существ, но пофиг, назывется ведь рупа )
Но эксперимен забавный, интересно помотреть что выйдет, поэтому желаю ув. Won Soeng  творческих успехов.

----------

Won Soeng (01.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы хотите создать и то, что в буддизме называется - читта ?


В самом общем смысле - да.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018), Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Наверняка это здесь когда-то обсуждалось. Но интересно: всякие там простейшие, одноклеточные, микробы. Когда оно, грубо говоря, бежит от горячего и тянется к сладенькому... "Вбуддизме" это наверняка ассоциируется с читтой.
Вот побежала таракашка какая - мы по привычке думаем "живая". А если научатся тупо синтезировать копии простейших - то тут сомнения: в божий промысел грешники вторгаются, гомункулов диавольских, гордыней обуянные своей, пестуют. Не живое оно, хоть и бегает так же и борется за своё сохранение...

----------


## Won Soeng

> И камму с результатом ) Хотя нет, ведь в мировоззрении уважаемого ТС, бхава только из активной каммы состоит, без результатов в виде кхандх ) 
> И комп у него тоже рупа, которая, правда, не теми причинами обусловлена, что и у живых существ, но пофиг, назывется ведь рупа )
> Но эксперимен забавный, интересно помотреть что выйдет, поэтому желаю ув. Won Soeng  творческих успехов.


Результат каммы и есть эти рожденные пять совокупностей, их старение, смерть и вся груда страданий. Бхава не состоит из каммы, бхава это и есть камма. Это все равно как если бы Вы говорили куча камней состоит камней и из окаменелостей.

----------

Монферран (31.01.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверняка это здесь когда-то обсуждалось. Но интересно: всякие там простейшие, одноклеточные, микробы. Когда оно, грубо говоря, бежит от горячего и тянется к сладенькому... "Вбуддизме" это наверняка ассоциируется с читтой.
> Вот побежала таракашка какая - мы по привычке думаем "живая". А если научатся тупо синтезировать копии простейших - то тут сомнения: в божий промысел грешники вторгаются, гомункулов диавольских, гордыней обуянные своей, пестуют. Не живое оно, хоть и бегает так же и борется за своё сохранение...


Нет не ассоциируется.
Даже ведана, это не читта. И даже для того, чтоб было ведана, нужно как близкое *обязательное* условие - читта.

В ПС не рассматриваются близкие причины\условия, но об этом тоже в буддизме есть: близким *обязательным* условием возникновения читта момента(читты) - есть предыдущий читта момент(предыдущее читта)

----------


## Монферран

Здесь ещё рупа-у-живых-существ фигурирует у ув. Йена. Другими словами, душевная такая, наполненная человеческим теплом рупа.

----------


## Йен

> Здесь ещё рупа-у-живых-существ фигурирует у ув. Йена. Другими словами, душевная такая, наполненная человеческим теплом рупа.


Душевная такая, обусловленная каммой, умом и питанием, а не только температурой, как у булыжника. )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Душевная такая, обусловленная каммой, умом и питанием, а не только температурой, как у булыжника. )


Булыжник обусловлен всеми теми же условиями, что и кость черепа и даже мозги в нём. Все они - в восприятии. Чем же одно восприятие отличается от другого?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здесь ещё рупа-у-живых-существ фигурирует у ув. Йена. Другими словами, душевная такая, наполненная человеческим теплом рупа.


Да, это разные рупы.
Это в буддизме называется - внешняя рупа и внутренняя рупа.
Есть ещё напр. тонкая и грубая рупы и т.д.
Буддизм очень глубок  в понимании даже рупы, не говоря уже о чаита(четасика) и читта.

И это всё есть во всех буддийских традициях, просто в интернете слишком поверхностно представлено.
И в том что представлено, тяжело это разглядеть в переводе.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Булыжник обусловлен всеми теми же условиями, что и кость черепа и даже мозги в нём. Все они - в восприятии. Чем же одно восприятие отличается от другого?


Вот поэтому у вас не получится познать взаимозависимости дхамм на практике, раз вы даже в теории обусловленность не различаете  )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018), Шавырин (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Да, это разные рупы.
> Это в буддизме называется - внешняя рупа и внутренняя рупа.
> Есть ещё напр. тонкая и грубая рупы и т.д.
> Буддизм очень глубок  в понимании даже рупы, не говоря уже о чаиты(четасика) и читта.
> И это всё есть во всех традициях, просто в интернете слишком поверхностно представлено.


Ну Вы же только разницу в названии продемонстрировали. Внешнее пустотно, как и внутреннее. 

Вот допустим кирпич готов свалиться на голову. Эта угроза внутри или снаружи?

----------


## Монферран

> Вот поэтому у вас не получится познать взаимозависимости дхамм на практике, раз вы даже в теории обусловленность не различаете  )


Я будду стараться и обгоню Вас, пока Вы будете довольные собой почивать на лаврах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну Вы же только разницу в названии продемонстрировали. Внешнее пустотно, как и внутреннее. 
> 
> Вот допустим кирпич готов свалиться на голову. Эта угроза внутри или снаружи?


Внешнее это внешнее, а внутренне это внутренне.

Внутреннее рупа охваченно потоком существа(сатта\саттва это не иллюзия) и пронизано осознаванием, а внешняя нет.
И это разные рупа - кирпич и голова.

Незагрязнённая мудрость в буддизме, это - различение дхарм.
И полностью клеши в буддизме устраняются именно различением дхарм - нет другого пути полного устранения клеш.

(и это я не Тхеравадинских учёных всё время повторяю(как некоторые говорят : ), а буддийских учёных северных традиций, хоть разницы  о чем говорят те и те - нет)

----------


## Йен

> Я будду стараться и обгоню Вас, пока Вы будете довольные собой почивать на лаврах.


Я буду только рад ) 
Вы же меня потом, как истинный бодисаттва, из ада вытащите )

----------


## Монферран

> Внешнее это внешнее, а внутренне это внутренне.
> 
> Внутреннее рупа охваченно потоком существа(сатта\саттва это не иллюзия) и пронизано осознаванием, а внешняя нет.
> И это разные рупа - кирпич и голова.
> 
> Незагрязнённая мудрость в буддизме, это - различение дхарм.
> И клеши в буддизме устраняются именно различением дхарм - нет другого пути устранения клеш.


"Пронизано осознаванием" - это атта. Самосущий контейнер и содержимое, принадлежащее ему. Вы что, кирпич как-то иначе осознаёте, чем череп, иным способом?

И всё-таки, угроза от кирпича - внутренняя или внешняя?

----------


## Монферран

> Я буду только рад ) 
> Вы же меня потом, как истинный бодисаттва, из ада вытащите )


Эту религиозную чепуху можете выкинуть прямо сейчас, без "потом".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Пронизано осознаванием" - это атта. Самосущий контейнер и содержимое, принадлежащее ему. Вы что, кирпич как-то иначе осознаёте, чем череп, иным способом?
> 
> И всё-таки, угроза от кирпича - внутренняя или внешняя?


Атма это биоробот бихевиористов материалистов. Ничем не отличающаяся от атмы адвайтистов ведантистов.

В буддизме умственное и материально обусловлено и не существует именно само по себе.
Но это не значит, что ум и умственное не существует или существует как рупа. 

В буддизме более десяти видов _не-существует_ И это разные _не-существует_ и это надо различать.
В буддизме более трёх видов обусловленности И это разные обусловленности и это надо различать.
В буддизме более пяти видов причинноследствий И это разные причинноследствия и это надо различать.

Незагрязнённая праджня, это - различение дхарм. (а не абсурдистика некоторых)

Читта не имеет свойств рупа, рупа не имеет свойств читта.
Читта и рупа это совершенно разное И это надо различать

----------


## Монферран

Вы очарованы страшными словами: джиуджитсу, кунфу, каратедо, дзендо. И думаете, что если кто-то не очарован многочисленными терминами, то лишён чего-то существенного. И в то же время, и склонность к фантазированию проявляется в Вас. Не найдя достойного возражения на чисто буддийский аргумент без цветастых обрамлений, Вы измышляете каких-то бихевиористов.
И эти буддийские термины, которые Вы и ув. Йен приводите, Вы и он пытаетесь представить системно, но беда в том, что привычка к этернализму выражается в представлениях типа "это содержится в этом, а то в том". Вместо буддийскаго "если это, то то".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый Монферран за терминами которые Вам приводят надо различать их смысл. Именно тот который им присущ.
А не блукать в бессмысленных иностранных словах и изречениях, наделяя их какими угодно неприсущими значениями.

Приписывание чемуто не присущих тому свойств, качеств, характеристик и смысла,  это и есть то что в буддизме называют - авидья.

(например приписывание рупа свойств, качеств и характеристик - читта)

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Уважаемый Монферран за терминами которые Вам приводят надо различит их смысл.
> А не блукать в бессмысленных иностранных словах и изречениях, наделяя их какими угодно значениями.


Надо, надо, различить, любезнейший Владимир Николаевич.  :Smilie:  Различайте, Вам кто-то мешает? Или Вы хотите проповедовать словари?

----------


## Монферран

> Внешнее это внешнее, а внутренне это внутренне.
> 
> Внутреннее рупа охваченно потоком существа(сатта\саттва это не иллюзия) и пронизано осознаванием, а внешняя нет.
> И это разные рупа - кирпич и голова.
> 
> Незагрязнённая мудрость в буддизме, это - различение дхарм.
> И полностью клеши в буддизме устраняются именно различением дхарм - нет другого пути полного устранения клеш.
> 
> (и это я не Тхеравадинских учёных всё время повторяю(как некоторые говорят : ), а буддийских учёных северных традиций, хоть разницы  о чем говорят те и те - нет)


Традиция, которой принадлежит Третий Кармапа, вроде должна быть Вам близка. Наверняка Вы читали книгу, посвящённую его учению, «Трактат о различении сознания и изначального осознавания», и здесь, можете видеть, отвергаются любые поползновения к этернализму, причём этак бескомпромиссно отвергаются. Если считаете, что в учении есть хоть что-то в пользу "душевной рупы", будьте добры, процитируйте.


Для примера короткие выдержки (чтобы не занимать много места:

2.1.1.2. Каковы учения Победителя

[Кармапа] говорит:

Только Всеведущий 
Познав, говорил существам, что 
*Три этих мира – лишь Ум.* 
Все явления не возникают ни из себя, 
Ни из другого, ни из комбинации того и другого вместе, 
Ни без причины, но во взаимной зависимости, 
Таковость же пуста своей сущностью. 
[Две истины], совершенно лишенные [возможности быть] тождественными или разными, 
Полностью свободны от ложного и истинного, 
Подобно магической иллюзии, отражению Луны в воде и т. д. 
---


в «Сутре десяти бхуми» сказано:

[Знайте, ] сыновья Победоносного, *эти три мира – только ум*.

В «Сутре путешествия на Ланку» также говорится:

Отражение в зеркале является проявляющейся формой,
Которая хоть и проявляется так, но не является тем.
Таково же и то, что воспринимается умом.
При отсутствии понимания [простой видимости]
У приписывающего восприятия возникают два образа‑аспекта.
*За счет того, что эти представления соединяются с привычными стереотипами
Из ума появляется всё многообразие [явлений];
Именно [это многообразие] воспринимается людьми чем‑то внешним,
[Но] миры вселенной – только ум.*

В тантрах (sNgags) также сказано:

Нет ни Будды, ни чувствующих существ,
Которые были бы вне драгоценного ума,
*Нет никаких объектов, воспринимаемых сознанием,
Которые были бы внешними.*
---




(и далее :Smilie: 
2.1.2. Доказательство того, что явления – это ум

2.1.2.1. Объяснение взаимозависимости пяти взаимодействующих сознаний, и доказательство того, что они являются умом

[Кармапа] говорит:

Сознания пяти врат 
Взаимодействуют, принимая или отвергая, 
Со зрительными формами, звуками, запахами, вкусами и осязаемыми объектами, 
Что порождает беспокоящие эмоции. 
*Если же хорошенько с различающей мудростью проанализировать, 
Что же это за объекты, 
То [окажется, ] что не существует никаких 
Внешних вещей, таких как атомы и т. д., 
Отличных от сознания, воспринимающего аспекты.*
---


*2.1.2.2. Устранение ложных представлений [о внешних объектах как] не являющихся умом*

[Кармапа] говорит:

*В случае, если бы субстанция этих объектов 
Отличалась от сознания, то не было бы [связи] одной сущности.* 
[Поскольку] из неописуемого и неограниченного 
Осознавания не рождаются материальные вещи, 
Поэтому нет и [причинно‑следственной] связи, когда бы одно возникало из другого. 

*В случае, если бы такие внешние вещи, как зрительные формы и т. д., существовали бы абсолютно истинно, будучи отличными от внутренних сознаний, таких как зрительное сознание и так далее, то абсурдно следовало бы, что между сознанием и объектом нет ни связи одной природы, ни связи возникновения одного из другого.* Ведь при взаимодействии [внешнего] объекта и [внутреннего] сознания из осознавания образов‑аспектов, которое нельзя описать (обозначить) (bstan med) и которое не является осязаемой формой, а потому ничем не ограничено (thogs med), не может родиться ограниченная материальная субстанция, так как рождение из невещественной причины вещественного плода‑результата – [не только противоречие по внешней форме, но] это еще и противоречие по [внутренней] субстанции, и поэтому необходимо признать отсутствие между сознанием и объектом [причинно‑следственной] связи возникновения одного из другого...


В последнем абзаце приведены довольно любопытные аргументы. В последнем выделенном болдом предложении прямое возражение Вашим взглядам, ув. Владимир Николаевич.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В последнем абзаце приведены довольно любопытные аргументы. В последнем выделенном болдом предложении прямое возражение Вашим взглядам, ув. Владимир Николаевич.


Ошибаетесь, так как не различаете о чём там говорится.:
 В случае, если бы такие внешние вещи, *как зрительные формы и т. д.,* 

А это никак не значит отсутствие внешнего достоверного источника. Не означает отсутствия внешней рупа, которая "цвет"*(но это не тот цвет который обьект зрения. Это и цвет и звук и запах и осязаемое - всё это имеет и внешний достоверный источник, который по природе именно рупа ("цвет") а не читта)
Вообще текст Кармапы нужно изучать только после изучения цема(праманы и системы саутрантики), затем мадьямакасватантрики, затем мадхьямакапрасангики и лишь потом можно понять учения махамадхьямаки. 
Только на основе предыдущего, так как в текстах махамадхьямаки ведется дискус конкретно в русле мадхьямаков. 
Там не то отрицается, что Вы думаете и то не то утверждается что Вам кажется. Это тонкий дискус в рамках такого мировоззрения и таких нюансов которые вне понимания тех буддийских воззрений вообще смысла даже подымать не имеет.
Реально для этих учений очень много и глубоко учиться надо. 
Мы не можем те учения никак обсудить.

И поэтому же, уже давно не пишу ничего не выходящего за саутрантику. 
Это основа. И всё более глубокое это не отвергает, а лишь расширяет понимание этого.
И если, чтото вдруг встречаете противоположное основополагающей саутрантики, а не расширяющее понимание на основе саутрантики, честно - это просто Вам кажется. Можете верить, нет, но это так и есть.

("цвет"* - просто специальный технический термин используемый в Ньингма и Кагью, скорее всего так решили перевести _рупа_  высшей категории(парамартха) , так как рупа можно перевести и цвет и форма и... )

----------

Михаил_ (01.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Ошибаетесь, так как не различаете о чём там говорится.:
>  В случае, если бы такие внешние вещи, *как зрительные формы* и т. д., 
> 
> А это никак не значит отсутствие внешнего достоверного источника.


Ха-ха! Комментатор счёл возможным добавить к словам Кармапы пояснение, а Вы используете его для опровержения слов Кармапы? Какие ещё Вам надо упомянуть внешние достоверные источники, если они уже отвергнуты неоднократно? Надо наверное, не те внешние, о которых он говорит, а совсем внешние, о которых умолчал?  :Smilie: 

А для комментатора естественен факт, и он его подчёркивает, что внешние вещи - это те, что в восприятии. Иные, вне ума, Вы можете лишь фантазировать. Не случайно в тексте сплошь и рядом: _миры вселенной – только ум_.

Ну и Ваше "гоям не понять" конечно доставляет.  :Smilie: 


Да, и попробуйте вникнуть в суть последнего комментария (я привёл его лишь частично). Вы сможете увидеть разбор именно Вашего внешнего-вне-ума.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, и попробуйте вникнуть в суть последнего комментария (я привёл его лишь частично). Вы сможете увидеть разбор именно Вашего внешнего-вне-ума.


Изучал немного _различение намше еше_(различение виджняна и джняна), да и в общем махамадхьмаку.
И вот верите или нет, но там не совсем то говорится что Вы думаете. И совершенно в другом ракурсе чем то к чему Вы это цитируете.
И то о чём там говорится - это не понять без предварительного изучения саутрантики, сватантрики и прасангики. 
И без хотябы небольшого обращения к тибетскому и наставнику (ну хотя бы чтоб небыло всяких  миров, вселенных и прочего что читается западным человеком : ))

(кстати и там тоже *различение*, причём прямо в названии указано, а в трактах название несёт большую смысловую нагрузку, на пару лекций обьяснений чтоб  только это понять(и этого бы понимания названия кстати хватило чтоб Вы не приводили трактат в контексте данной беседы, там не о том о чём говорим, но там *огромнейший аргумент против* того что задуманное уважаемым ВонСоном возможно) и к этому более глубокому различению даже никак никак не подойти без различения рупа и читта саутрантики, как и ко всему о чём там говориться, не будет ни нужной терминологически-смысловой базы ни даже направления в сторону того о чём говорится в трактате ( хотя для нужного направления понадобиться ещё сватантрика и прасангика, кои кстати также никак не понять без саутрантики ))

----------


## Монферран

> И вот верите или нет, но там не совсем то говорится что Вы думаете.


Я верю. Охотно.  :Smilie: 

Что *там* говорится не совсем то, что думаю.

Но *здесь*, в книге о учении Третьего Кармапы, прямо говорится, что абсурдно считать умственное и материальное как разные природы. Тогда они попросту будут не взаимозависимы. И тогда, и правда, как-то нелепо считать булыжники возникающими из-за умственных факторов. Это похлеще будет, чем ложки взглядом гнуть.  :Smilie:  Рождение из невещественной причины вещественного плода‑результата - противоречиво. И поэтому необходимо признать отсутствие между сознанием и объектом связи возникновения одного из другого. В этот момент воображаемый оппонент радостно восклицает: "ну да, ну да, не возникают булыжники силой мысли!..." Ну и дальше там в конце:

Наропа в «Кратком изложении воззрения» говорит:
Те явления, что видятся и возникают в мире, Не отдельны от самоосознающего ума, Поскольку видимы и ясно [проявлены], Например, как переживание, осознающее себя, Поскольку, если бы они не были умом, То абсурдно следовало бы, что, не будучи [с ним] связанными, были бы невидимы.
Вот так следует понимать всецело ложную относительную реальность.


И ещё:
2.1.2.3. Приведение доказательства того, что не может быть иного творца [кроме ума]

Вследствие только что приведенных доводов те явления, которые видятся как что то внешнее, не могут быть истинными объектами отличными от внутреннего ума. Их узнавание [такими] возникает за счет привычных отпечатков стереотипов [видеть их внешними], вырабатывавшихся с безначальных времен. При этом собственные концепции (mam rtog), возникающие из того самого умственного привычного состояния, собираются в образ какого либо объекта, [например, ] цветка утпала, который распознается. Именно это осознаваемое и предстает как четкое и яркое переживание в нашем индивидуальном опыте собственного осознавания, а, например, ваза, [проявляющаяся] для ума другого [человека], не связанная с нами, в нашем индивидуальном уме не проявляется. [82]*И поэтому, какие бы явления ни воспринимались, будь то мельчайшие атомы, не имеющие частей, или же огромные объекты, типа горных долин и т. д., они по сути «кажущиеся объекты» того же самого ума, поскольку вся совокупность [приведенных] доводов и логики [доказывает, что]* *не бывает истинных вещей, существующих как нечто отличное и внешнее по отношению к уму.
*
Смотрите, как прямо сказано.

----------


## Михаил_

> Традиция, которой принадлежит Третий Кармапа, вроде должна быть Вам близка. Наверняка Вы читали книгу, 
> *Три этих мира – лишь Ум.*


Нельзя впадать в крайность. Да, все конструирует лишь ум, вашу грань восприятия, ваш спектр восприятия того что вы видите, ваш вид образов, которые вы распознаете - это готовит ваш ум. Т.е. вашу вселенную, но не вселенную саму по себе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018), Крымский (01.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Я верю. Охотно. 
> *не бывает истинных вещей, существующих как нечто отличное и внешнее по отношению к уму.
> *[/COLOR]
> Смотрите, как прямо сказано.


Это про изначальное сознание, какой смысл его обсуждать в нашем ограниченном восприятии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Изучал немного _различение намше еше_(различение виджняна и джняна), да и в общем махамадхьмаку.
> И вот верите или нет, но там не совсем то говорится что Вы думаете. И совершенно в другом ракурсе чем то к чему Вы это цитируете.
> И то о чём там говорится - это не понять без предварительного изучения саутрантики, сватантрики и прасангики. 
> И без хотябы небольшого обращения к тибетскому и наставнику (ну хотя бы чтоб небыло всяких  миров, вселенных и прочего что читается западным человеком : ))
> 
> (кстати и там тоже *различение*, причём прямо в названии указано, а в трактах название несёт большую смысловую нагрузку, на пару лекций обьяснений чтоб  только это понять(и этого бы понимания названия кстати хватило чтоб Вы не приводили трактат в контексте данной беседы, там не о том о чём говорим, но там *огромнейший аргумент против* того что задуманное уважаемым ВонСоном возможно) и к этому более глубокому различению даже никак никак не подойти без различения рупа и читта саутрантики, как и ко всему о чём там говориться, не будет ни нужной терминологически-смысловой базы ни даже направления в сторону того о чём говорится в трактате ( хотя для нужного направления понадобиться ещё сватантрика и прасангика, кои кстати также никак не понять без саутрантики ))


Тоже придерживаюсь мнения. Не задействовав "изначальное" в прототипе, который пытается построить коллега - вряд ли что-то получится. Ведь даже при клонировании овечки Долли, ученые не управляют этим, "но делают вид". В компьютерном моделировании "сделать вид" не получится, все нужно закладывать, и этого элемента нет. Совсем мы забываем, что мы сопряжены очень жестко со всеми существами - одноклеточными организмами нашего тела, богами и асурами. Мы их часть, они наша часть. Не будет нас - не будет их.

----------


## Aion

> Продолжаете самоутверждаться?


Вам показалось. Речь не обо мне.

----------


## Виктор О

> Мне нечем для Вас похвастаться. Я темная лошадка. Кроме как по сути Вам судить не о чем. Для научной работы я выберу научного руководителя и рецезентов с регалиями.


Простите, но Вы сами анонсируете научную область ("общая теория психики", "рецензируемые журналы" и т. п.) - почему ж не ждать от Вас и научного подхода? Наука дело вязкое.

Образование и научный опыт нужны вовсе не для того, чтобы прикрыть ими бреши, нет, но они позволяют быть уверенным разным людям, что они общаются на одном языке и им есть что обсудить и понять. Слишком много желающих "делать свою науку", хотя всё уже украдено до нас...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> 
> Но *здесь*, в книге о учении Третьего Кармапы, прямо говорится, что абсурдно считать умственное и материальное как разные природы. Тогда они попросту будут не взаимозависимы. И тогда, и правда, как-то нелепо считать булыжники возникающими из-за умственных факторов. Это похлеще будет, чем ложки взглядом гнуть.  Рождение из невещественной причины вещественного плода‑результата - противоречиво. И поэтому необходимо признать отсутствие между сознанием и объектом связи возникновения одного из другого. В этот момент воображаемый оппонент радостно восклицает: "ну да, ну да, не возникают булыжники силой мысли!..." Ну и дальше там в конце:
> 
> _Наропа в «Кратком изложении воззрения» говорит:_
> .....Смотрите, как прямо сказано.


Да вот_ булыжник_, то и возникаетт лишь изза умственных  факторов(именно умственных), правда если мы говорим в русле именно буддийской психологии (а трактат Третьего Кармапы  это научный трактат по буддийской психологии(научный трактат составленный для людей уже имеющих определённое образование и опыт), а не по физике естествознания) то по буддийскому делению психической деятельности _булыжник_ это не самскара, _булыжник_  это самджня.

И любой буддист Вам скажет, что  это реально  не _булыжник_, это - рупа.
Внешняя грубая рупа. 
И всё. Это только лишь _внешняя грубая рупа_, больше там ничего нет, _булыжник_  это уже умственное.

И тот, кто читает в данном трактате о том, что сказал Наропа, должен уже по умолчанию знать, что сказал Сараха:

Уверенные в том что всё это существует - глупы как коровы
Уверенные что ничего этого вообще не существует - ещё глупее.

И тема этого научного трактата, указана в названии - Различение виджняна и джняна

----------

Фил (01.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Простите, но Вы сами анонсируете научную область ("общая теория психики", "рецензируемые журналы" и т. п.) - почему ж не ждать от Вас и научного подхода? Наука дело вязкое.
> 
> Образование и научный опыт нужны вовсе не для того, чтобы прикрыть ими бреши, нет, но они позволяют быть уверенным разным людям, что они общаются на одном языке и им есть что обсудить и понять. Слишком много желающих "делать свою науку", хотя всё уже украдено до нас...


Полностью согласен с Вашими мыслями.

----------

Монферран (01.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тоже придерживаюсь мнения. Не задействовав "изначальное" в прототипе, который пытается построить коллега - вряд ли что-то получится. Ведь даже при клонировании овечки Долли, ученые не управляют этим, "но делают вид". В компьютерном моделировании "сделать вид" не получится, все нужно закладывать, и этого элемента нет. Совсем мы забываем, что мы сопряжены очень жестко со всеми существами - одноклеточными организмами нашего тела, богами и асурами. Мы их часть, они наша часть. Не будет нас - не будет их.


Зачем делать вид? Вот они, все эти живые существа вокруг. Я моделирую восприятие, а не воспринимаемое. Воспринимаемое то же, что и для Вас или для меня. Никаких отличий быть не может, и, разумеется, не должно. Просто я предлагаю решение как это сделать. Как работает восприятие, каким образом воспринимаемое - воспринимается.

В  отличие от существующих нейросетевых методов я предлагаю механизм движения фокуса внимания. И планирую показать в статье, почему это решает еще не решенные проблемы, и почему именно это делает чувствующие существа - чувствующими.

----------

Михаил_ (01.02.2018), Монферран (01.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вам показалось. Речь не обо мне.


Хорошо.

----------

Aion (01.02.2018), Монферран (01.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нельзя впадать в крайность. Да, все конструирует лишь ум, вашу грань восприятия, ваш спектр восприятия того что вы видите, ваш вид образов, которые вы распознаете - это готовит ваш ум. Т.е. вашу вселенную, но не вселенную саму по себе.


Нет, ум не Ваш и конструирует всю вселенную. Не саму по себе, а в виде фрагментов восприятия всех чувствующих существ. И помимо этой фрагментарности никакой "самой по себе" вселенной указать нельзя.

----------

Михаил_ (01.02.2018), Монферран (01.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Это про изначальное сознание, какой смысл его обсуждать в нашем ограниченном восприятии.


В изначальном сознании Вы свободны. (Это не означает, что обсуждение равносильно практике.) Рассуждая таким образом, Вы уподобляетесь жителю тоталитарного государства, которому даже если предложить свободу, будет отбрыкиваться или реагировать как крот на яркий солнечный свет.

----------


## Монферран

> Нельзя впадать в крайность. Да, все конструирует лишь ум, вашу грань восприятия, ваш спектр восприятия того что вы видите, ваш вид образов, которые вы распознаете - это готовит ваш ум. Т.е. вашу вселенную, но не вселенную саму по себе.


Вселенная-сама-по-себе - это и есть крайность этернализма. Как у Ленина: материя - это объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущениях. Вы думаете, наверное: конечно, всё взаимозависимо, но вот вселенная - что-то особенное.

----------

Виктор О (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Да вот_ булыжник_, то и возникаетт лишь изза умственных  факторов(именно умственных), правда если мы говорим в русле именно буддийской психологии (а трактат Третьего Кармапы  это научный трактат по буддийской психологии(научный трактат составленный для людей уже имеющих определённое образование и опыт), а не по физике естествознания) то по буддийскому делению психической деятельности _булыжник_ это не самскара, _булыжник_  это самджня.
> 
> И любой буддист Вам скажет, что  это реально  не _булыжник_, это - рупа.
> Внешняя грубая рупа. 
> И всё. Это только лишь _внешняя грубая рупа_, больше там ничего нет, _булыжник_  это уже умственное.
> 
> И тот, кто читает в данном трактате о том, что сказал Наропа, должен уже по умолчанию знать, что сказал Сараха:
> 
> Уверенные в том что всё это существует - глупы как коровы
> ...


Вы считаете, что помимо рупы есть ещё что-то внешнее, "достоверная внешняя основа" рупы. Это то, что прямо отвергается Третьим Кармапой. Например, в тексте разбирается, почему разные люди видят разные предметы. Это обусловлено сугубо умом.  Их узнавание [такими] возникает за счет привычных отпечатков стереотипов [видеть их внешними]. Материалист же скажет, что это потому что материя не зависит от наших знаний о ней. А это есть крайность. Ведь всё взаимозависимо. И нарушение этого принципа зависимости признается "абсурдным" в тексте.


Что касается слов Сарахи, это указание на крайности. Булыжник - ни существует, ни не существует - это крайности этернализма и нигилизма.
Булыжник возникает обусловленно.

----------


## Михаил_

Ну тогда руки в ноги и выполняйте миссию не смотря на критику. Только вы и никто кроме вас.

----------

Won Soeng (01.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы считаете, что помимо рупы есть ещё что-то внешнее, "достоверная внешняя основа" рупы..


Рупа и есть достоверная основа.
Рупа же различается, как внешняя и внутренняя , грубая и тонкая, и т.д.
Рупа это то что не обладает природой читта.

Природа читта - и знать и формировать познаваемое и охватывать познаваемое.
Рупа это не присуще.

----------


## Монферран

> Рупа и есть достоверная основа.
> Рупа же различается, как внешняя и внутренняя , грубая и тонкая, и т.д.
> Рупа это то что не обладает природой читта.
> 
> Природа читта - и знать и формировать познаваемое и охватывать познаваемое.
> Рупа это не присуще.


Я Вам давно предлагаю свериться с текстом, любым, заслуживающим Вашего доверия, на предмет того, _что_ из того, что Вы пишете, достоверно, а _что_ - плод воображения.
Потому что "мы всё равно этого не поймём" - не аргумент. В книге написано, что "внешняя" рупа обусловлена только умом. И что разные природы умственного и внешнего - абсурд. Почему же я должен верить Вам, а не умной книжке?м :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему же я должен верить Вам, а не умной книжке?м


Не надо мне доверять.
Темболее книжке в интернете.
Учится надо, чтоб в умных книжках читать что там написано. А обсуждать махамадхьямаку именно что не вижу смысла. 
Глупо выглядеть будем оба, как два первоклашки обсуждающие доклад профессора психологии для учёной аудитории.

Своему здравомыслию доверяйте и жизненному опыту.

----------


## Монферран

> Не надо мне доверять.
> Темболее книжке в интернете.
> Учится надо, чтоб в умных книжках читать что там написано. А обсуждать махамадхьямаку именно что не вижу смысла. 
> Глупо выглядеть будем оба, как два первоклашки обсуждающие доклад профессора психологии для учёной аудитории.
> 
> Своему здравомыслию доверяйте и жизненному опыту.


Это позиция со взаимоисключающими положениями. 
Вы призываете доверять себе и тут же боитесь пукнуть в лужу.  :Smilie: 

Я не призываю Вас принять книжку за непреложный авторитет. И сам не принимаю. Обычно я воспринимаю подобные книжки, как если бы Кармапа зашёл на форум и написал своё мнение. Я не считаю и логику комментатора безупречной, но в целом интересное мнение. Все эти разные природы объясняются инерцией двойственного мышления.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не считаю и логику комментатора безупречной, но в целом интересное мнение..


Вы считаете, что Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче там объясняет и толкует смысл. А это не так, это другой вид комментария, другой жанр научного труда.
Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче лишь приводит традиционное обоснование сказанному Гьялвой Кармапой, приводит по трём классическим видам праманам:
шабда
анумана
пратьякша

Но это так уже к слову, чтоб хоть ясен был жанр комментария к трактату Гьялва Кармапы.
Вооще тема виджняна&джняна очень важная и мало где раскрытая и трактат очень хорош(да и комментарий также)
НО, извиняюсь но повторюсь - это научный трактат по буддийской психологии, и это даже не учебное пособие для студентов(хоть и изучается теми студентами кто уже прошёл изучение саутрантики, сватантрики  и прасангики мадхьямак)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы считаете, что Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче там объясняет и толкует смысл. А это не так, это другой вид комментария, другой жанр научного труда.
> Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче лишь приводит традиционное обоснование сказанному Гьялвой Кармапой, приводит по трём классическим видам праманам:
> шабда
> анумана
> пратьякша


Вот прям-таки бином ньютона эта Ваша заливная рыба. Эти праманы используются повсеместно, даже в самых заурядных бытовых толкованиях. Абстрагируйтесь от мистически звучащих иностранных слов и Вы увидите, что 1.ссылки на ранее написанное, 2.расссуждение и 3.непосредственно воспринимаемые факты - не есть что-то специфичное для буддизма.





> Но это так уже к слову, чтоб хоть ясен был жанр комментария к трактату Гьялва Кармапы.
> Вооще тема виджняна&джняна очень важная и мало где раскрытая и трактат очень хорош(да и комментарий также)
> НО, извиняюсь но повторюсь - это научный трактат по буддийской психологии, и это даже не учебное пособие для студентов(хоть и изучается теми студентами кто уже прошёл изучение саутрантики, сватантрики  и прасангики мадхьямак)


Ну стало быть, это как раз та литература, которая непосредственно имеет отношение к теме, не оффтоп.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну стало быть, это как раз та литература, которая непосредственно имеет отношение к теме, не оффтоп.


К тому что задуманное автором темы неосуществимо? 
Да имеет.

Но опять же надо иметь понимание:
видов рупа
чаитасик
читт
виджнян и джнян
и много прочего понимания, минимум по предметам: прамана саутрантики, сватантрика и прасангика мадхьямак.

----------


## Монферран

> К тому что задуманное автором темы неосуществимо? 
> Да имеет.


Покажите, как Вы это понимаете, на основе того, что есть в книге.
Иначе Вы просто показываете свою блаженную веру, подобную той, что у Сталкера в исполнении Кайдановского.
Только на основе фактической шабды, а не так демагогичненько, как Вы любите - "там о том-то и о том-то".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Покажите, как Вы это понимаете, на основе того, что есть в книге.
> ".


Извините, но это выше моих возможностей, в основном по причинам о которых выше написал, но также и потому что *не* *чит*аю переводов(могу конечно просмотреть слова, сложить их в предложения, произнести в уме всё написанное..., да толку )

----------


## Монферран

> Извините, но это выше моих возможностей, как по причинам о которых выше написал, таки потому что не читаю переводов(могу конечно просмотреть слова, сложить их в предложения, произнести в уме всё написанное..., да толку )


Не читал, но одобряю. Не читал, но там должно это быть. Тихое и блаженное мракобесие.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не читал, но одобряю. Не читал, но там должно это быть. Тихое и блаженное мракобесие.


Ошибаетесь
Тихое и блаженное мракобесие, это читать чтото "своё-собственно-придуманное" в переводах буддийских текстов.
Смотреть в текст и видеть ... представления своей ... . 
Такое вот тру.ру

----------


## Монферран

> Ошибаетесь
> Тихое и блаженное мракобесие, это читать своё мировоззрение в переводах буддийских текстов.
> Смотреть в текст и видеть ... представления своего ... . 
> Такое вот тру.ру


А это от того, что иного Вы допустить не можете.  :Wink: 
Читать ведь можно совершенно непредвзято.
Но Вы умудряетесь предвзятость продемонстрировать, даже не читая, слепо веря в догматические установки.
Примерно как те люди, которые считали человеческий разум венцом природы и свято верили, что железка никогда не обыграет людей в шахматы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Рупа и есть достоверная основа.
> Рупа же различается, как внешняя и внутренняя , грубая и тонкая, и т.д.
> Рупа это то что не обладает природой читта.
> 
> Природа читта - и знать и формировать познаваемое и охватывать познаваемое.
> Рупа это не присуще.


А Вы думаете, что нама возникает иначе, чем рупа?

----------

Михаил_ (02.02.2018), Монферран (01.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Вы думаете, что нама возникает иначе, чем рупа?


Нама по сути отлично от рупа.

Чаитасика(ведана, саньджня, самскара) и читта(виджняна, джняна) это по-природе\про-свойствам\по-сути...   -    отличное от рупа.

Рупе не присущи природа\свойства\суть...  - читта.
Это разное.

----------


## Монферран

> Нама по сути отлично от рупа.
> 
> Чаитасика(ведана, саньджня, самскара) и читта(виджняна, джняна) это по-природе\про-свойствам\по-сути...   -    отличное от рупа.
> 
> Рупе не присущи природа\свойства\суть...  - читта.
> Это разное.


И всё-таки, откуда это? Это Ваш здравый смысл? Или это сказал учитель, имя которого предпочитаете сохранить в приватности? Или это есть где-то в буддийской литературе?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И всё-таки, откуда это? Это Ваш здравый смысл? Или это сказал учитель, имя которого предпочитаете сохранить в приватности? Или это есть где-то в буддийской литературе?


Извините, но Ваши вопросы ставят меня в тупик.

То что я написал - это основы всего буддизма.

----------


## Монферран

> Извините, но Ваши вопросы ставят меня в тупик.
> 
> То что я написал - это основы всего буддизма.


Но если это основа, почему бы Вам не показать хотя бы какой-то текст с этой основой?

Вот я бы не удивился, найдя в вышеприведённой книге эту основу. Нашёл, но её там назвали абсурдной.  :Cry: 

Возможно, причина Вашего мнения в том, что Вас пока не заинтересовал вопрос, откуда вообще происходит такое разнообразие ментальных факторов, включая те, что Вы упомянули.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но если это основа, почему бы Вам не показать хотя бы какой-то текст с этой основой?
> 
> Вот я бы не удивился, найдя в вышеприведённой книге эту основу. Нашёл, но её там назвали абсурдной.


Прошу пардону, но запамятовал написать, что эти Ваши вопросы не только ставят меня в тупик, но и ставят Вас в крайне неудобное положение.
Очём Вы вообще пишите всё это время ?

Насчёт того, что нашли в книге, то уже Вам написал:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post803684

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нама по сути отлично от рупа.
> 
> Чаитасика(ведана, саньджня, самскара) и читта(виджняна, джняна) это по-природе\про-свойствам\по-сути...   -    отличное от рупа.
> 
> Рупе не присущи природа\свойства\суть...  - читта.
> Это разное.


Конечно отличное. Что насчет их возникновения?

----------

Монферран (01.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно отличное. Что насчет их возникновения?


Подобное по природе возникает лишь при условии наличия близкой по природе предшествующей причины.

Намовое и руповое именно, что обуславливают друг друга.

Но намовое не возникает лишь при наличии условия рупового, для возникновения намого нужно как необходимое условие предыдущее намовое.

Нама по сути отлично от рупа.
Чаитасика(ведана, саньджня, самскара) и читта(виджняна, джняна) это по-природе\по-свойствам\по-сути... - отличное от рупа.
Рупе не присущи природа\свойства\суть... - читта.
Это разное.

Понимаете о чём речь?

----------


## Монферран

> Прошу пардону, но запамятовал написать, что эти Ваши вопросы не только ставят меня в тупик, но и ставят Вас в крайне неудобное положение.
> Очём Вы вообще пишите всё это время ?


Это не страшные неудобства. Я хочу разобраться, и предлагаю Вам рассмотреть обсуждаемые вопросы без предвзятости. Например, в учении Третьего Кармапы совсем не отрицается разнообразие ментальных факторов. Такого вопроса здесь никогда не стояло. Но в учении отрицается материализм, когда материальное якобы обладает особой природой по отношению к ментальному.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не страшные неудобства. Я хочу разобраться, и предлагаю Вам рассмотреть обсуждаемые вопросы без предвзятости. Например, в учении Третьего Кармапы совсем не отрицается разнообразие ментальных факторов. Такого вопроса здесь никогда не стояло. Но в учении отрицается материализм, когда материальное якобы обладает особой природой по отношению к ментальному.


Если Вы читали предыдущие сообщения, то я могу лишь задаться таким вопросом:
Вы только прочитанные слова в уме произносите или всё-таки понимаете и их смысл ?

Предвзятость здесь не причём.
Есть у уважаемого ВонСона  творческое вдохновения на данное исследование - я только желаю ему Успеха !
Но вот если в основу положить буддийское учение, то это будет очень очень противоречиво и обратное - по сути, вот и всё.

----------


## Монферран

> Если Вы читали предыдущие сообщения, то я могу лишь задаться таким вопросом:
> Вы только прочитанные слова в уме произносите или всё-таки понимаете и их смысл ?
> 
> Предвзятость здесь не причём.
> Есть у уважаемого ВонСона  творческое вдохновения на данное исследование - я только желаю ему Успеха !
> Но вот если в основу положить буддийское учение, то это будет очень очень противоречиво и обратное - по сути, вот и всё.


Предвзятость ещё как причём. Вы вовсе не буддийское учение толкаете с апломбом, а плоды своего "здравого смысла". Вы это сами признали, что чукча не читатель, чукча писатель. Это ни в коем случае не криминал, но простой вывод вытекает из Ваших рассуждений: опираясь на здравый смысл (ануману) и игноря текстовые источники, шабду, Вы вполне можете и ошибиться. Не непременно, но можете.  :Smilie:  Игнорировать буддийские тексты просто нелепо, кмк.

В детстве читал в каком-то красивом цветном журнальчике для детей: Ода здравому смыслу

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы вовсе не буддийское учение толкаете с апломбом, а плоды своего "здравого смысла". Вы это сами признали, что чукча не читатель, чукча писатель.]


Не перекручивайте пожалуйста, я говорил что не читаю переводов (причём уточнил что что в уме проговорить текст перевода могу, типа читаю и только толку.)


А изучать Дхарму надо, также как изучают предметы в школе, затем в институте.(не по переводам же учебников Вы учились, а наверное както иначе: в школу ходили, учителей слушали, домашние задания выполняли и тд ...)

А также надо осмыслять понимание возникшее из изучения, сравнивать с жизненным опытом, проверять на здравость, разбирать каждый аспект полученных учений до очевидных составляющих, а затем собирать снова.

А также надо свыкаться с пониманием полученным из осмысления, привносить результат понимания в жизнь путём тренировки в созерцании понимания и реализации учений в жизни.

Таковы три составляющие  буддийского Постижения.

----------


## Монферран

> Не перекручивайте пожалуйста, я говорил что не читаю переводы.
> 
> А изучать Дхарму надо, также как изучают предметы в школе, затем в институте.(не по переводам же учебников Вы учились, а наверное както иначе: в школу ходили, учителей слушали, домашние задания выполняли и тд ...)
> 
> А также надо осмыслять понимание возникшее из изучения, сравнивать с жизненным опытом, проверять на здравость, разбирать каждый аспект полученных учений до очевидных составляющих, а затем собирать снова.
> 
> А также надо свыкаться с пониманием полученным из осмысления, привносить результат понимания в жизнь путём тренировки в созерцании понимания и реализации учений в жизни.
> 
> Таковы три составляющие  буддийского Постижения.


Ну так я у Вас и спросил элементарную вещь, которая относится к осмыслению теории. А Вы ответить не смогли. Все эти разглагольствования: "надо то, надо это..." - это демагогия, в контексте темы.

Вы утверждаете, что внутренняя рупа пронизана осознаванием, а внешняя рупа не пронизана. Но учение говорит, что Вы разделяете внутреннее и внешнее лишь мышлением. 
Почему Вас так возмущают слова учения, когда они сказаны в виде цитаты? Можете считать эти слова моими, хотя я взял их из книги. Что в них неправильного?

Кроме того, рупа вообще не может быть ничем пронизана, она пуста.  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (02.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый Монферран стукните молотком по кирпичу, а затем по пальцу - может хоть так поймете.( только, не сильно,чтоб совокупности внутренней рупы вред большого не причинит, а токмо шоб понять ; )

А касательно обсуждения трактата Гьялва Кармапы, то я   Вам уже все что надо написал.

И все, извиняйте, но на этом беседу заканчиваю, так как больше не вижу смысла переливать  из пустого в порожнее.

----------


## Монферран

> Уважаемый Монферран стукните молотком по кирпичу, а затем по пальцу - может хоть так поймете.( только, не сильно,чтоб совокупности внутренней рупы вред большого не причинит, а токмо шоб понять ; )


Видите ли, удар молотком по пальцу, конечно, может принести боль и страдание, но если из этого будет сделан вывод, что рупа пальца возникает как-то иначе, нежели рупа кирпича, то причина страдания будет упущена, и мысль о том, что лучше не бить по пальцам, поможет лишь косвенно, в лучшем случае, на пути к нирванне. Множество людей, как и Вы, считают тело особенной рупой, но это не означает, что они способны заметить условия, при которых это разделение рупы возникает.

Возможно, Вы считаете, что палец пронизан осознаванием и осознавание находится внутри него. Но подумайте, где находится угроза от молотка? Внутри молотка? В мозгу? Где?  :Wink:

----------


## Йен

> Видите ли, удар молотком по пальцу, конечно, может принести боль и страдание, но если из этого будет сделан вывод, что рупа пальца возникает как-то иначе, нежели рупа кирпича, то причина страдания будет упущена, и мысль о том, что лучше не бить по пальцам, поможет лишь косвенно, в лучшем случае, на пути к нирванне. Множество людей, как и Вы, считают тело особенной рупой, но это не означает, что они способны заметить условия, при которых это разделение рупы возникает.


 Небольшое замечание. Тело - это старая камма, одна из причин по которой оно родилось и поддерживается - это волевые намерения прошлой жизни. Если развить сосредоточение и осознанность до определенного уровня, то можно увидеть данное условие, как причину страдания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Небольшое замечание. Тело - это старая камма, одна из причин по которой оно родилось и поддерживается - это волевые намерения прошлой жизни. Если развить сосредоточение и осознанность до определенного уровня, то можно увидеть данное условие, как причину страдания.


Как следует тогда понимать Нагарджуну, который говорит, что не переносятся ни дхармы, ни скандхи из одной жизни в другую? 
И также:
Если дхармы возникают и прекращаются моментально, как они могут быть причиной дхарм в иной момент?
Если дхармы иного момента уже возникли, роль дхарм предыдущего момента, как причин, нулевая.
Если дхармы предыдущего момента длятся хоть какое-то время, чтобы выступить в роли причины, они не могут считаться санскрита-дхармами.

----------


## Йен

> Как следует тогда понимать Нагарджуну, который говорит, что не переносятся ни дхармы, ни скандхи из одной жизни в другую? 
> И также:
> Если дхармы возникают и прекращаются моментально, как они могут быть причиной дхарм в иной момент?
> Если дхармы иного момента уже возникли, роль дхарм предыдущего момента, как причин, нулевая.
> Если дхармы предыдущего момента длятся хоть какое-то время, чтобы выступить в роли причины, они не могут считаться санскрита-дхармами.


Нагарджуна вне традиции, которую я практикую ) Дхаммы не переносятся, а обуславливают другие, в том числе из одной жизни в другую посмертное сознание обуславливает сознание перерождения, возникающее в новой жизни. Рупа тела  же создается и поддерживается репродуктивной каммой.
В моменте три подмомента: возникновение-пребывание-исчезновение. Есть разные отношения причинности, все в Паттхане описано.

----------


## Монферран

> Нагарджуна вне традиции, которую я практикую ) Дхаммы не переносятся, а обуславливают другие, в том числе из одной жизни в другую посмертное сознание обуславливает сознание перерождения, возникающее в новой жизни. Рупа тела  же создается и поддерживается репродуктивной каммой.
> В моменте три подмомента: возникновение-пребывание-исчезновение. Есть разные отношения причинности, все в Паттхане описано.


Это не проблема, что Нагарджуна не в Вашей традиции, в плане того, что его аргумент может быть весомым.  :Smilie: 
Нагарджуна ссылается на Будду (я не знаю, какая именно это сутта), утверждая, что санскрита-дхармы мгновенны.

Вы рассмотрели лишь часть моего предыдущего сообщения, там я написал и о причинности.
Санскрита-дхармы не могут выступать причиной дхарм последующих, поскольку возникают и прекращаются в один и тот же момент.
Вообще, попытки строить теории о причинности неизбежно будут натыкаться на невозможность последовательно объяснить как из пустого может появиться другое пустое.

В адвайте, например, критикуют теорию мгновенных дхарм на основе веры в непустую субстанцию (сат), которая связывает причину и следствие, подобно тому, как субстанция глины переходит в изделия.
Однако, я вижу, что и некоторые буддисты заражены пагубными идеями о субстанциональной саттве.  :Smilie:  Это к слову.

Поскольку причинность признается нелогичной, условность ПС берет верх над причинностью.

----------

Дубинин (02.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Это не проблема, что Нагарджуна не в Вашей традиции, в плане того, что его аргумент может быть весомым. 
> Нагарджуна ссылается на Будду (я не знаю, какая именно это сутта), утверждая, что санскрита-дхармы мгновенны.
> 
> Вы рассмотрели лишь часть моего предыдущего сообщения, там я написал и о причинности.
> Санскрита-дхармы не могут выступать причиной дхарм последующих, поскольку возникают и прекращаются в один и тот же момент.
> Вообще, попытки строить теории о причинности неизбежно будут натыкаться на невозможность последовательно объяснить как из пустого может появиться другое пустое.
> 
> В адвайте, например, критикуют теорию мгновенных дхарм на основе веры в непустую субстанцию (сат), которая связывает причину и следствие, подобно тому, как субстанция глины переходит в изделия.
> Однако, я вижу, что и некоторые буддисты заражены пагубными идеями о субстанциональной саттве.  Это к слову.
> ...


Ну вы можете продолжать спорить с Абхидхаммой ПК, которая есть описание опыта в котором одни дхаммы обуславливают другие, а не теории и логика диванных философов. Или попробовать развить ум до определенного уровня и повторить этот опыт  )

----------


## Монферран

> Ну вы можете продолжать спорить с Абхидхаммой ПК, которая есть описание опыта, а не теории и логика диванных философов )


Почему спорить? Изучать всесторонне. Без страусиной психологии "кроме наших никто ни хрена не сечёт". Вот есть Ваша традиция, я ещё понимаю, что может просто не хватать времени на прочие. Но Вы же вынесли какой-то вердикт о ком-то из прочих, и негативный. Если это чисто эмоциональный порыв, то есть риск заболеть пгм, и имеет смысл разобраться в жажде и цеплянии. А если есть весомые основания, они будут полезны для любого изучающего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> Почему спорить? Изучать всесторонне. Без страусиной психологии "кроме наших никто ни хрена не сечёт". Вот есть Ваша традиция, я ещё понимаю, что может просто не хватать времени на прочие. Но Вы же вынесли какой-то вердикт о ком-то из прочих, и негативный. Если это чисто эмоциональный порыв, то есть риск заболеть пгм, и имеет смысл разобраться в жажде и цеплянии. А если есть весомые основания, они будут полезны для любого изучающего.


Это в вашем представлении он негативный,  а в моем - вполне позитивный. Можно сколько угодно изучать и обсуждать на форумах различные теории, бесконечное кол-во жизней, но пока не начнешь их на практике применять, никаких результатов не получишь.

----------


## Монферран

> Это в вашем представлении он негативный,  а в моем - вполне позитивный. Можно сколько угодно изучать и обсуждать на форумах различные теории, бесконечное кол-во жизней, но пока не начнешь их на практике применять, никаких результатов не получишь.


Так дело не пойдёт.  :Smilie:  Практика, само собой, нужна, но Вы-то здесь теорию Абхидхармы толкаете. А аргументы "не нашей" традиции предпочитаете игнорировать. У "наших" дескать патриотическая опыт и сила, а "те, чужие" - кабинетные либерасты. Ваши собратья по нашенской вере в иные времена тут дивные холивары закатывали. Преисполненные святой веры в правоту секты перед прочими сектами. А всего-то достаточно понять, что заблуждения бесконечны и не исчерпываются одной лишь Абхидхармой или тем же Нагарджуной. Разные традиции - для разных склонностей, а не одна правее, другая левее.

----------


## Йен

> Так дело не пойдёт.  Практика, само собой нужна, но Вы-то здесь теорию Абхидхармы толкаете. А аргументы "не нашей" традиции предпочитаете игнорировать. У "наших" дескать патриотическая опыт и сила, а "те, чужие" - кабинетные либерасты. Ваши собратья по нашенской вере в иные времена тут дивные холивары закатывали. Преисполненные святой веры в правоту секты перед прочими сектами. А всего-то достаточно понять, что заблуждения бесконечны и не исчерпываются одной лишь Абхидхармой или тем же Нагарджуной. Разные традиции - для разных склонностей, а не одна правее, другая левее.


Так выбирайте, изучайте и практикуйте какую-то одну традицию, подходящую для качеств вашего ума. Вы же пытаетесь в теории их столкнуть и сделать какие-то выводы. Таким макаром, кроме развития еще большего количества сомнений, что останавливают любую практику, ничего не добьетесь.
 А все эти теоретические разногласия в идеях разных буддийских традиций, давно уже расмотрены их же учеными и практиками и прокомментированы в тематической литературе, при желании вы ее найдете.
У меня нет желания кого-то переубедить или в "свою" веру обратить. Если есть вопросы, то отвечаю как могу, в соответствие с тем, чему учат меня или изложено в литературе направления, которое практикую.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Так выбирайте, изучайте и практикуйте какую-то одну традицию, подходящую для качеств вашего ума. Вы же пытаетесь в теории их столкнуть и сделать какие-то выводы. Таким макаром, кроме развития еще большего количества сомнений, что останавливают любую практику, ничего не добьетесь.
>  А все эти теоретические разногласия в идеях разных буддийских традиций, давно уже расмотрены их же учеными и практиками и прокомментированы в тематической литературе, при желании вы ее найдете.


Удивительно. Вы же давно на форуме, прекрасно знаете, что чуть ли не в любой теме именно что "сталкиваются" представления людей, почерпнутые ими из разных мест. "Своих" традиций. Иначе и быть не может на общебуддийском форуме. И вот характер таких столкновений зависит от уровня открытости (незашоренности) участников. Это "столкновение", или встреча, может быть обменом, а может быть и перетягиванием каната. 

Что касается взращивания микробов сомнений, как раз таки пренебрежение вместо внимательного исследования - питательная для них среда. Предвзятая оценка неизвестного - признак не исследователя, а фанатика. Исследователь может делать широкие допущения: где-то он может путаться в теориях и не смущаться этим, но и ценить всё полезное отовсюду он способен.  :Smilie:  Неужели Вы ничего полезного не почерпнули до сих пор в общении с людьми не своей традиции? Вы просто им помогаете, заблудшим, наверное?  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (02.02.2018), Виктор О (02.02.2018), Михаил_ (02.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Удивительно. Вы же давно на форуме, прекрасно знаете, что чуть ли не в любой теме именно что "сталкиваются" представления людей, почерпнутые ими из разных мест. "Своих" традиций. Иначе и быть не может на общебуддийском форуме. И вот характер таких столкновений зависит от уровня открытости (незашоренности) участников. Это "столкновение", или встреча, может быть обменом, а может быть и перетягиванием каната. 
> 
> Что касается взращивания микробов сомнений, как раз таки пренебрежение вместо внимательного исследования - питательная для них среда. Предвзятая оценка неизвестного - признак не исследователя, а фанатика. Исследователь может делать широкие допущения: где-то он может путаться в теориях и не смущаться этим, но и ценить всё полезное отовсюду он способен.  Неужели Вы ничего полезного не почерпнули до сих пор в общении с людьми не своей традиции? Вы просто им помогаете, заблудшим, наверное?


В Тхераваде представлено достаточно знаний для достижениия цели - прекращения дуккхи. Если в какой-то традиции это не так, и приходится искать информацию где-то еще, то и нет смысла ее практиковать.

----------


## Монферран

> В Тхераваде представлено достаточно знаний для достижениия цели - прекращения дуккхи. Если в какой-то традиции это не так, и приходится искать информацию где-то еще, то и нет смысла ее практиковать.


Ну тут ведь не совсем речь о поиске информации. Информация отовсюду "сама" пробивается. Вам Нагарджуна чужд, но как-то же Вы оказались в курсе его тезисов, к примеру. Одно дело думать "наши с его выпадами давно всё порешали". Это подслеповатая дама вера борисовна. И совсем другое дело - самому для себя прояснить конкретный вопрос. Некоторый внутренний клэш, который возникает при встрече с чужеродной позицией, есть хороший сигнал к интроспекции-инспекции.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Подобное по природе возникает лишь при условии наличия близкой по природе предшествующей причины.
> 
> Намовое и руповое именно, что обуславливают друг друга.
> 
> Но намовое не возникает лишь при наличии условия рупового, для возникновения намого нужно как необходимое условие предыдущее намовое.
> 
> Нама по сути отлично от рупа.
> Чаитасика(ведана, саньджня, самскара) и читта(виджняна, джняна) это по-природе\по-свойствам\по-сути... - отличное от рупа.
> Рупе не присущи природа\свойства\суть... - читта.
> ...


Я понимаю, о чем Вы ведете речь. Только Вы путаете категории обусловленности, зависимости и сходства.

Происхождение нама не обусловлено нама. Происхождение рупа не обусловлено рупа. Вам знакома цепь обусловленности. Исправьте свою ошибку. И не спешите вдаваться в глубокие термины, пока не освоились на поверхности. Не ныряйте в незнакомых местах, это опасно.

----------

Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Тхераваде представлено достаточно знаний для достижениия цели - прекращения дуккхи. Если в какой-то традиции это не так, и приходится искать информацию где-то еще, то и нет смысла ее практиковать.


Для достижения цели нужно совсем немного знаний. Нужны лишь решимость и усердие, чтобы их применять. Все кто здесь собрались не имеют достаточно веры, отчего и привязаны к обсуждениям и спорам. Но это не упрек, это нормально. Когда вера достаточно возрастет, дискуссии просто станут неинтересны. Но это не значит, что дальше - поток благородных истин. Потом - разочарование и возвращение к дискуссиям. И так - много раз. Иногда с глобальной сменой не то, что традиции - конфессии или даже ориентации.

----------

Михаил_ (02.02.2018), Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Ну тут ведь не совсем речь о поиске информации. Информация отовсюду "сама" пробивается. Вам Нагарджуна чужд, но как-то же Вы оказались в курсе его тезисов, к примеру. Одно дело думать "наши с его выпадами давно всё порешали". Это подслеповатая дама вера борисовна. И совсем другое дело - самому для себя прояснить конкретный вопрос. Некоторый внутренний клэш, который возникает при встрече с чужеродной позицией, есть хороший сигнал к интроспекции-инспекции.


Ну вот некоторые до такой степени и проясняются в поступающей отовсюду информации, что в итоге получают кашу из разных теорий в голове и сидят с ней до конца жизни, это же по форуму видно. 
Вам и в дзен говорят - вылить старый чай из наполненной чаши, прежде чем налить в нее новый.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Для достижения цели нужно совсем немного знаний. Нужны лишь решимость и усердие, чтобы их применять. Все кто здесь собрались не имеют достаточно веры, отчего и привязаны к обсуждениям и спорам. Но это не упрек, это нормально. Когда вера достаточно возрастет, дискуссии просто станут неинтересны. Но это не значит, что дальше - поток благородных истин. Потом - разочарование и возвращение к дискуссиям. И так - много раз. Иногда с глобальной сменой не то, что традиции - конфессии или даже ориентации.


Обсуждение Дхаммы помогает в практике, в плане памятования о ней, так как ум в бурлящей жизни все время от нее отвлекается, вот чем тематический форум хорош.  Хотя некоторая доля привязанности конечно есть, мы же не араханты )
Вот болтать о всяких мирских делах, пользы не приносит.

----------


## Монферран

> Ну вот некоторые до такой степени и проясняются в поступающей отовсюду информации, что в итоге получают кашу из разных теорий в голове и сидят с ней до конца жизни, это же по форуму видно. 
> Вам и в дзен говорят - вылить старый чай из наполненной чаши, прежде чем налить в нее новый.


Эх, жаль, видимо никогда мы не будем братьями - дзен и тхеравада.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Насчёт каши - подумайте, как можно что-то оценить как "это каша", не будучи более осведомлённым, нежели обладатель каши? Если Вы более осведомлены, чем несчастный, Вы просто более преуспели на его поприще, а ему не повезло (при условии Вашей адекватной оценки). А если он более осведомлён, тогда у Вас это болезнь: не читал, но осуждаю.

----------


## Йен

> Насчёт каши - подумайте, как можно что-то оценить как "это каша", не будучи более осведомлённым, нежели обладатель каши? Если Вы более осведомлены, чем несчастный, Вы просто более преуспели на его поприще, а ему не повезло (при условии Вашей адекватной оценки). А если он более осведомлён, тогда у Вас это болезнь: не читал, но осуждаю.


Можно, когда видишь, что человек пытается практиковать сразу несколько методов, включая что-то из знакомой тебе традиции, которую он познал лишь поверхностно. Постоянно задает вопросы, которые могут относиться к разным школам или вообще им выдуманным практикам и представители других традиций так же указывают на его поверхностные знания. 
Но это нормальное явление, думаю, что большинство выходцев из небуддийских регионов через такое проходят, главное не застрять в нем )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018), Михаил_ (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Можно, когда видишь, что человек пытается практиковать сразу несколько методов, включая что-то из знакомой тебе традиции, которую он познал лишь поверхностно. Постоянно задает вопросы, которые могут относиться к разным школам или вообще им выдуманным практикам и представители других традиций так же указывают на его поверхностные знания. 
> Но это нормальное явление, думаю, что большинство выходцев из небуддийских регионов через такое проходят, главное не застрять в нем )


Разница в том, что Вы верны одной женщине, а тот - многожонетц, султан с гаремом. Отсюда ревностное неприятие его выбора: так жить нельзя, вон и другие одножонтцы ему говорят (а как Вы проверите, что они правы, эти другие, если не осведомлены более оцениваемого чела?). А заблуждаться могут все, кто оценивает. Вы думаете, он поверхностен, а он может ухватил суть из Вашей традиции, которая Вам и не снилась.

----------


## Йен

> Разница в том, что Вы верны одной женщине, а тот - многожонетц, султан с гаремом. Отсюда ревностное неприятие его выбора: так жить нельзя, вон и другие одножонтцы ему говорят (а как Вы проверите, что они правы, эти другие, если не осведомлены более оцениваемого чела?). А заблуждаться могут все, кто оценивает. Вы думаете, он поверхностен, а он может ухватил суть из Вашей традиции, которая Вам и не снилась.


Вы можете этих "может" еще миллион найти ) Нет никакого ревностного неприятия, у каждого свой путь. Если вам нравится исследование различных традиций - ради бога, кто мешает-то. Я вам высказал свое мнение на этот счет, вы его принимаете или нет. Главное - чтобы цель была достигнута. Ухватившие суть, вопросов обычно не задают.

----------

Шуньяананда (02.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видите ли, удар молотком по пальцу, конечно, может принести боль и страдание, но если из этого будет сделан вывод, что рупа пальца возникает как-то иначе, нежели рупа кирпича, то причина страдания будет упущена, и мысль о том, что лучше не бить по пальцам, поможет лишь косвенно, в лучшем случае, на пути к нирванне. Множество людей, как и Вы, считают тело особенной рупой, но это не означает, что они способны заметить условия, при которых это разделение рупы возникает.
> 
> Возможно, Вы считаете, что палец пронизан осознаванием и осознавание находится внутри него. Но подумайте, где находится угроза от молотка? Внутри молотка? В мозгу? Где?


Разницу между условиями возникновения совокупностей внешней рупа и внутренней, Вам уже прекрасно объяснили:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post803589
Для возникновения совокупностей внутренней рупа, как одно *из обязательных условий нужны именно внутренние формирователи , умственные (чаитасика) предыдущие умственные кармы(четана)* , а для возникновения совокупностей внешней рупа - необязательно:

так то что вода кипит при определённых именно внешних условиях, а замерзает при определённых именно внешних условиях - это не обуславливается чаитасика, это обуславливается именно внешними законами рупа(классический буддийский пример)
тоже касается например распада элементов(такой вот более современный пример, реальности как совокупностей внешней рупа, так и времени(ядерных\атомных таких "часиков" тикающих независмо от ума, но обусловлено внешними условиями))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я понимаю, о чем Вы ведете речь. Только Вы путаете категории обусловленности, зависимости и сходства.
> 
> Происхождение нама не обусловлено нама. Происхождение рупа не обусловлено рупа. Вам знакома цепь обусловленности. Исправьте свою ошибку. И не спешите вдаваться в глубокие термины, пока не освоились на поверхности. Не ныряйте в незнакомых местах, это опасно.


Ох уж эти цветастые советы умудрённых мастеров : )

Авидья, тришна -  это намовое, умственное - чаитасика.

Этого достаточно ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как следует тогда понимать Нагарджуну, который говорит, что не переносятся ни дхармы, ни скандхи из одной жизни в другую? 
> И также:
> Если дхармы возникают и прекращаются моментально, как они могут быть причиной дхарм в иной момент?
> Если дхармы иного момента уже возникли, роль дхарм предыдущего момента, как причин, нулевая.
> Если дхармы предыдущего момента длятся хоть какое-то время, чтобы выступить в роли причины, они не могут считаться санскрита-дхармами.


Кханика - вада, учёных Тхеравады  - в помощь.

У Арья Нагарджуны много трудов, и много учений идёт через него.
Труды Арья Нагарджуны по ПС это классика относящаяся к Основополагающей(хина) колеснице(яна) и основаны на Агама Сутрах сарвастивады, санскритском аналоге Никай Сутт тхеравады.
Как и многие другие труды Арья Нагарджуны.

Надо различать какие труды Арья Нагарджуны к чему относится.
И надо понимать, что если Арья Нагарджуна есть в линии передачи одного из буддийских учений, то это не значит что в той линии передаётся и опыт понимания других учений идущий через Арья Нагарджуну.
Промолчу уже про Васубандху(намекну так лишь ; )

(п.с. подумываю в подпись поставить: без изучения основополагающих саутранитики и абхидхармы, чтото остальное буддийское браться изучать - бессмысленно, а если чтото буддийское кажется противоречащим саутрантике - то в первую очередь надо проверить своё понимание, не закралась ли в него ошибка )

----------


## Монферран

> Вы можете этих "может" еще миллион найти ) Нет никакого ревностного неприятия, у каждого свой путь. Если вам нравится исследование различных традиций - ради бога, кто мешает-то. Я вам высказал свое мнение на этот счет, вы его принимаете или нет. Главное - чтобы цель была достигнута. Ухватившие суть, вопросов обычно не задают.


Ну что Вы, я ни в коем случае не имел в виду, что именно я ухватил суть лучше Вас. Я вообще не пытаюсь сравнивать наши с Вами пути. Вы однозначно высказались о многожонтцах, я лишь добавил, что не всё так однозначно. Эти "может" сами напрашиваются: изучающие есть даже в Вашей традиции: те же тхеравадины изучают слабые места оппонентов, чтобы защитить малую колесницу перед натиском великой. И они - ученые, у них не "каша", они не "поверхностные". Потому что свои и налево не ходят. Всё это очень субъективно.

----------


## Йен

> Ну что Вы, я ни в коем случае не имел в виду, что именно я ухватил суть лучше Вас. Я вообще не пытаюсь сравнивать наши с Вами пути. Вы однозначно высказались о многожонтцах, я лишь добавил, что не всё так однозначно. Эти "может" сами напрашиваются: изучающие есть даже в Вашей традиции: те же тхеравадины изучают слабые места оппонентов, чтобы защитить малую колесницу перед натиском великой. И они - ученые, у них не "каша", они не "поверхностные". Потому что свои и налево не ходят. Всё это очень субъективно.


Тхеравада - это учение Тхер, а не малая колесница. Конечно можно исследовать другие пути, если есть такое желание, и этим занимаются люди, к примеру, чтобы отвечать на вопросы при разногласиях с другими течениями, но только когда достиг какого-то уровня в практике, хотя бы вступления в Поток. А до этого отвлекаться, имхо, не стоит.

----------

Шуньяананда (02.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Еще можно мозги поразмять



очень интересно

----------

Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Тхеравада - это учение Тхер, а не малая колесница. Конечно можно исследовать другие пути, если есть такое желание, и этим занимаются люди, к примеру, чтобы отвечать на вопросы при разногласиях с другими течениями, но только когда достиг какого-то уровня в практике, хотя бы вступления в Поток. А до этого отвлекаться, имхо, не стоит.


Вопросы при разногласиях с любыми течениями настигают не только достигших уровня.  :Smilie:  Любой тхеравадин может встретиться с ситуацией типа: "а ведь Нагарджуна возможно и прав". Особенно в век интернета. Фанатики попытаются спрятать голову в песок: "ну там примерно всё вот так". И верность одной жене не поможет при сублимации сомнения.

----------


## Йен

> Вопросы при разногласиях с любыми течениями настигают не только достигших уровня.  Любой тхеравадин может встретиться с ситуацией типа: "а ведь Нагарджуна возможно и прав". Особенно в век интернета. Фанатики попытаются спрятать голову в песок: "ну там примерно всё вот так". И верность одной жене не поможет при сублимации сомнения.


Вы недоперепоняли )
Возникали ситуации, когда нужно было что-то прояснить изложенное в ПК, в соответствие с информацией из других школ. Тогда компетентные в таких вопросах буддисты пишут комментарии.
А банальное "Нагарджуна возможно прав", лечится в процессе практики. Ум отвлекся на какое-то сомнение, это движение осознается, отпускается и возвращаем ум на объект. Если бы вы практиковали, то знали бы такие простые вещи )

----------


## Монферран

> Вы недоперепоняли )
> Возникали ситуации, когда нужно было что-то прояснить изложенное в ПК, в соответствие с информацией из других школ. Тогда компетентные в таких вопросах буддисты пишут комментарии.
> А банальное "Нагарджуна возможно прав", лечится в процессе практики. Ум отвлекся на какое-то сомнение, это движение осознается, отпускается и возвращаем ум на объект. Если бы вы практиковали, то знали бы такие простые вещи )


Ну конечно, и если не дай бог возникнет позыв почитать те комментарии, движение ума осознаётся, отпускается и возвращается на объект. 
Поскольку ведь придётся включать мозги, как-то сопоставлять разные взгляды.
Так же как верующим трудно понять ловцов покемонов в церкви, Вам трудно понять, что кому-то убеждённость в истине может быть дороже, чем убеждённость в правоте (тех же комментаторов).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ох уж эти цветастые советы умудрённых мастеров : )
> 
> Авидья, тришна -  это намовое, умственное - чаитасика.
> 
> Этого достаточно ?


Нет, не достаточно. Вопрос то Вы правильно услышали? Вы же сами мудрствуете как мастер, но отчего-то Вас возмущает, когда это применяют к Вам  :Smilie:  Какие-то проблемы?

Еще раз. Происхождение вполне конкретно. Отличается ли происхождение нама и рупа?

Когда Вы начинаете рассуждать о читте, Вам придется конкретизировать, в каком смысле Вы упоминаете читту, поскольку это термин, имеющий как минимум восемь точных и определенных значений, плюс произвольные их обобщения в любых комбинация - тоже читта. Когда Вы рассуждаете о чайтах (четасиках) Вы вообще ударяетесь в теорию моментов, которая в целом имеет смысл лишь в одном контексте читта - теории не обусловленности, а зависимости. И вся теория моментов укладывается в одно единственное звено - джарамарана. Это вполне точно, но для этого недостаточно только прочитать разные термины и устроить из них себе в голове неперевариваемую кашу. Нужно все-таки ясно распознавать возникновение и прекращение. Только тогда понятно, что охватывает теория моментов, а что - нет. Здорово, что Вы пытаетесь меня учить, но заметно, что Вы закопались в теории и не распознаете, что к чему

----------

Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, не достаточно. Вопрос то Вы правильно услышали? Вы же сами мудрствуете как мастер, но отчего-то Вас возмущает, когда это применяют к Вам  Какие-то проблемы?
> 
> Еще раз. Происхождение вполне конкретно. Отличается ли происхождение нама и рупа?
> 
> Когда Вы начинаете рассуждать о читте, Вам придется конкретизировать, в каком смысле Вы упоминаете читту, поскольку это термин, имеющий как минимум восемь точных и определенных значений, плюс произвольные их обобщения в любых комбинация - тоже читта. Когда Вы рассуждаете о чайтах (четасиках) Вы вообще ударяетесь в теорию моментов, которая в целом имеет смысл лишь в одном контексте читта - теории не обусловленности, а зависимости. И вся теория моментов укладывается в одно единственное звено - джарамарана. Это вполне точно, но для этого недостаточно только прочитать разные термины и устроить из них себе в голове неперевариваемую кашу. Нужно все-таки ясно распознавать возникновение и прекращение. Только тогда понятно, что охватывает теория моментов, а что - нет. Здорово, что Вы пытаетесь меня учить, но заметно, что Вы закопались в теории и не распознаете, что к чему


Читта вполне укладывается и в одно значение - джняна (именно способность  _знать_, "изначальное осознавание")

Читта необходимое условие, для всего что читта(для всех видов читт(тоесть для всех видов виджнян)), и для всех чаитасик(ведана, саньджня, самскара)

Когда нет необходимого условия читта, что бы не возникло или чтобы небыло создано, это всегда будет лишь - рупа.

----------


## Йен

> Ну конечно, и если не дай бог возникнет позыв почитать те комментарии, движение ума осознаётся, отпускается и возвращается на объект. 
> Поскольку ведь придётся включать мозги, как-то сопоставлять разные взгляды.
> Так же как верующим трудно понять ловцов покемонов в церкви, Вам трудно понять, что кому-то убеждённость в истине может быть дороже, чем убеждённость в правоте (тех же комментаторов).


Мне-то как раз не трудно понять, это лишь вопрос необходимости практики для получения опыта прямого видения, а не теоретической убежденности в каких-то темах или слепой веры. Можно весь ПК выучить наизусть, вместе с каноническими и неканоническими комментариями, только без практического опыта это будет просто дискурсивное знание. Поэтому, когда выбрал какой-то путь, то лучше на нем сосредоточиться и пройти, а не отвлекаться на что попало, отвлечение мешает сосредоточению, без сосредоточения не проникнуть сквозь концептуальную реальность и не получить опыт.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Читта вполне укладывается и в одно значение - джняна (именно способность  _знать_, "изначальное осознавание")
> 
> Читта необходимое условие, для всего что читта(для всех видов читт(тоесть для всех видов виджнян)), и для всех чаитасик(ведана, саньджня, самскара)
> 
> Когда нет необходимого условия читта, что бы не возникло или чтобы небыло создано, это всегда будет лишь - рупа.


Вы сейчас невероятно далеки от Дхармы. И читта у Вас только джняна, причем в значении изначального осознавания, то есть - праджня. И читта у Вас необходимое условие для читта, которая еще и по всем видам читт, то есть виджнян (ой, уже не джнян, да? Как быстро!), и вот еще чаитасиками у Вас оказываются ведана, саньджня и самскара. 

Читта - это в наиболее общем смысле, природа ума. А чайты (четасики) - это феномены ума. Не надо намешивать в кучу разные рассуждения комментаторов на комментарии. Эти все глубокие теории без базиса - только пустые и неприменимые умозрения. 

Если хотите как-то обосновать свои представления, попробуйте цитировать первоисточники. Зачастую мои оппоненты самоуверенно думают, что столкнулись с профаном. которого нужно наставить на истинный путь и начинают лить банальщину, приправленную мистификациями, ввиду нераспознавания того, о чем ведутся рассуждения.

Можно, конечно, смолчать, поблагодарить за старания, усмехнуться тихо в бороду и проигнорировать. Устроит?

----------

Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне-то как раз не трудно понять, это лишь вопрос необходимости практики для получения опыта прямого видения, а не теоретической убежденности в каких-то темах или слепой веры. Можно весь ПК выучить наизусть, вместе с каноническими и неканоническими комментариями, только без практического опыта это будет просто дискурсивное знание. Поэтому, когда выбрал какой-то путь, то лучше на нем сосредоточиться и пройти, а не отвлекаться на что попало, отвлечение мешает сосредоточению, без сосредоточения не проникнуть сквозь концептуальную реальность и не получить опыт.


Вот именно. И все начинается с наблюдения того, что не требует ни глубоких знаний, ни особых ухищрений, ни глубоко развитых способностей. 
Архиважным при этом является исходная точка, направление и отношение. И пока это не ясно, любые знания только отвлекают и заморачивают.

----------

Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Мне-то как раз не трудно понять, это лишь вопрос необходимости практики для получения опыта прямого видения, а не теоретической убежденности в каких-то темах или слепой веры. Можно весь ПК выучить наизусть, вместе с каноническими и неканоническими комментариями, только без практического опыта это будет просто дискурсивное знание. Поэтому, когда выбрал какой-то путь, то лучше на нем сосредоточиться и пройти, а не отвлекаться на что попало.


Тхеравадины в большей степени, чем кто-либо, подчёркивают именно правоту выбора своего пути. Дискурсивное тут вторично. Учение Маркса всесильно, ибо верно. Какая разница, какой там дискурс у комментатора, он же наш, тхеравадинский. А прочие, чужаки - это "кабинетные мыслители", "что попало".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы сейчас невероятно далеки от Дхармы. И читта у Вас только джняна, причем в значении изначального осознавания, то есть - праджня. И читта у Вас необходимое условие для читта, которая еще и по всем видам читт, то есть виджнян (ой, уже не джнян, да? Как быстро!), и вот еще чаитасиками у Вас оказываются ведана, саньджня и самскара. 
> 
> Читта - это в наиболее общем смысле, природа ума. А чайты (четасики) - это феномены ума. Не надо намешивать в кучу разные рассуждения комментаторов на комментарии. Эти все глубокие теории без базиса - только пустые и неприменимые умозрения. 
> 
> Если хотите как-то обосновать свои представления, попробуйте цитировать первоисточники. Зачастую мои оппоненты самоуверенно думают, что столкнулись с профаном. которого нужно наставить на истинный путь и начинают лить банальщину, приправленную мистификациями, ввиду нераспознавания того, о чем ведутся рассуждения.
> 
> Можно, конечно, смолчать, поблагодарить за старания, усмехнуться тихо в бороду и проигнорировать. Устроит?


Да, джяна это природа читта.
Это это не присуще рупа

Праджня по природе также джяна, как например и виджняна. И это не присуще рупа

И чаитасика невозможно без читта. Это не присуще рупа.

Без условия чаитасика невозможно даже внутреннее рупа.
Ваша идея подобна тому, как если бы некто утверждал, что у него возникает ведана, от взаимодействия рупа на другом континенте, такого взаимодействия о котором он ведать не ведает.

Вот я только что съел нечто, у Вас от это возникло ведана ?

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  Вот Вас циклит на рупа. С чего бы? Кто-то сомневается, что нама - не рупа?  :Smilie:  

Еще раз читайте первоначальный вопрос. Нама и рупа. Возникают от разных условий? Или у них одно условие возникновения?

Нама и рупа - связаны или не связаны?

Если Вам знакома Дхарма - на это не трудно ответить. Но Вы вдаетесь в дебри. Значит Дхарма Вам не знакома. Вы упускаете обусловленность, не ухватываете ее.

А она элементарна. И нама, и рупа зависимы. И возникают они при общем условии бхава. 

Если Вы с этими азами не согласны, приводите конкретные цитаты, разберем их прямо тут. Только не надо отсылать меня "читать книги". Постарайтесь аргументировать свои конкретные тезисы.

----------

Монферран (02.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот я только что съел нечто, у Вас от это возникло ведана ?


Не знаю, обсудите ли вы с собеседником такой ракурс. Что имеется в виду под "я" и "вы"? Зачем вторая ведана нужна, одной достаточно.
А съесть Вы можете, только если родились, т.е. при условии джати.
На истину не претендую.

----------


## Йен

> Вот именно. И все начинается с наблюдения того, что не требует ни глубоких знаний, ни особых ухищрений, ни глубоко развитых способностей. 
> Архиважным при этом является исходная точка, направление и отношение. И пока это не ясно, любые знания только отвлекают и заморачивают.


Теоретических знаний должно быть ровно столько, сколько требуется для возникновения мудрого внимания. Ни больше ни меньше. Важен баланс.

----------


## Йен

> Тхеравадины в большей степени, чем кто-либо, подчёркивают именно правоту выбора своего пути. Дискурсивное тут вторично. Учение Маркса всесильно, ибо верно. Какая разница, какой там дискурс у комментатора, он же наш, тхеравадинский. А прочие, чужаки - это "кабинетные мыслители", "что попало".


В любой буддийской традиции важно сосредоточиться на выбранном методе и работать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю, обсудите ли вы с собеседником такой ракурс. Что имеется в виду под "я" и "вы"? Зачем вторая ведана нужна, одной достаточно.
> А съесть Вы можете, только если родились, т.е. при условии джати.
> .


Для джати, также одним из обязательных необходимых условием является предшествующие чаитасика(раз "умственное" звучит непонятно(мало кто стремиться в содержимое  ума заглядывать, многим проще над отвлечёнными схемами с иностранными словами рассуждать) , чтож буду этот термин использовать)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для джати, также одним из обязательных необходимых условием является предшествующие чаитасика(раз "умственное" звучит непонятно(мало кто стремиться в содержимое  ума заглядывать, многим проще над отвлечёнными схемами с иностранными словами рассуждать) , чтож буду этот термин использовать)


Можете ли Вы привести цитату, в которой сказано, что "одним из обязательных необходимых условием является предшествующая чаитасика"?

Чтобы не выглядеть хамом или претендентом в гуру, все же расшифрую свою мысль с опорой на Абхидхарму.

В сутрах палийского канона рассматривается пять совокупностей цепляния: рупа, ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна.
Нужно четко понимать, что это именно то, что рождается, при условии бхава. Все пять совокупностей обязательно рождены и их условие - бхава.

В абхидхарме рассматриваются четыре категории: сознание, ментальные факторы, материя и необусловленный элемент, нирвана. 

Пять совокупностей однозначно соответствуют трем категориям из четырех. Сознание (читта) соответствует совокупности сознания. Ведана, самджня и санскара соответствуют ментальным факторам или чайтам (четасикам). Ну и материя соответствует рупаскандхе.

Так вот, вся абхидхарма, таким образом, касается прямо звеньев Джати и Джарамарана. Ничего из объясняемого в абхидхармы не выходит за пределы этих звеньев.
И эти звенья обусловлены Бхава. 

Вы спросите, как же Нирвана? Она разве обусловлена Бхава? Несомненно. Нирвана - это прекращение Бхава. Остальные три категории - это возникновение Бхава. 

Таким образом, никак нельзя изучением Абхидхармы заменить, отменить или пересмотреть пратитья самутпаду. 

И основные ошибки учеников связаны именно с путаницей между звеньями и скандхами. Мне очень помогли учения Нагарджуны в том, чтобы навести порядок в понимании взаимообусловленного возникновения и распознать сначала группы ПС, затем большинство звеньев ПС, затем возникновение и прекращение и, наконец, три группы пути (прекращения), их связь с тремя группами возникновения. Я уверенно распознаю страдание, менее уверенно - причину, мимолетно - прекращение и пунктиром - путь. 

Я еще не вижу прямо все звенья, распознаю дукха, при большом усилии распознаю карму, иногда, без гарантии, распознаю клеша. 

Поэтому я вполне могу сверять учения сутр и абхидхармы и то, что я наблюдаю, то что я исследую. Дхарма направляет меня там, где я вижу неясно, где мешают неправильные воззрения. Я применяю Дхарму, которую уже изучил и изучаю Дхарму в тех вопросах, где направление еще не точно. Но общее направление для меня вполне ясно всегда. Распознавание возникновения и прекращения устремлений и склонностей - кармы, вот что избавляет от заблуждений и омрачений. Шила - значит воздерживаться от устремлений и обуздывать склонности (делай добро и не делай зла). Праджня - значит распознавать возникновение и прекращение устремлений и склонностей (тренироваться в отличении одного от другого). Самадхи - значит сохранять невозмутимость, распознавая возникающие и прекращающиеся устремления и склонности. 

Поэтому если кто-то полагает, что может мне возражать - то вот вам мой львиный рев. Возражения ничего не стоят.

Я прямо и уверенно утверждаю: все видимое относится лишь к пяти совокупностям цепляния. Глубинный анализ возникновения (парамартха) касается выхода за пределы рождения и смерти пяти совокупностей. 
Нельзя ничего сказать о звеньях ввиду пяти совокупностей цепляния. 

Да, каждая совокупность прямо отражается на звенья, помимо рождения и смерти, но это подобно тому, как из камушков в калейдоскопе образуются бесчисленные узоры. 

Так, совокупность цепляния виджняна отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев виджняна и упадана. Санскараупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев санскара и бхава. Самджняупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев спарша и танха.  Веданаупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев авидья и ведана. Рупаупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев намарупа и шадаятана.

----------

Монферран (03.02.2018)

----------


## Юрлинг

> https://digitid.livejournal.com/7332.html
> Заинтересованных в теме приглашаю к обсуждению.


У Вас чисто теоретическая работа, или будет какая-то экспериментальная часть?

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Вас чисто теоретическая работа, или будет какая-то экспериментальная часть?


Сама работа экспериментальная. Я делаю алгоритм, а теоретическая работа - только обоснование того, почему это работает и образует не просто структуры данных, а действующее сознательное существо. Как бы это ни взрывало мозг оппонентам. Пока масштаб обобщений не впечатляет, глубина обобщений растет медленно. Но теперь я работаю над маленьким хаком, который должен ускорить процесс в десятки миллионов раз.

----------

Монферран (03.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Поэтому если кто-то полагает, что может мне возражать - то вот вам мой львиный рев. Возражения ничего не стоят.


Так вы слоненка никогда не продадите!  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньяананда

что то напоминает работы Новоженова и его учителя Тимофева Рессовского..Но почему то уверен,что Вы об них даже не слышали.Как и о коинциденции Узнадзе.Успеха!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так вы слоненка никогда не продадите!


Я не ищу покупателей

----------

Монферран (03.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Я не ищу покупателей


Просто так львом на людях ревете?  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (05.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просто так львом на людях ревете?


Да, конечно.

----------

Монферран (03.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Да, конечно.


Зря, так вы слоненка точно никогда не продадите! 
"Открыл лавку - учись улыбаться"  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (05.02.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Еще раз читайте первоначальный вопрос. Нама и рупа. Возникают от разных условий? Или у них одно условие возникновения?


Условие намы-рупы одно и тоже -- виджняна, это основы, пратитья самутпада. А раз условие одно, то и зависимы они. :-)




> Нама и рупа - связаны или не связаны?
> 
> Если Вам знакома Дхарма - на это не трудно ответить. Но Вы вдаетесь в дебри. Значит Дхарма Вам не знакома. Вы упускаете обусловленность, не ухватываете ее.
> 
> А она элементарна. И нама, и рупа зависимы. И возникают они при общем условии бхава.


Интересно.

Прошу простить, но начальный пост с тезисами у меня "не зашёл", понял только цель - создание ИИ. Подожду мая и попробую вкусить статью на хабре, и если пойму хоть что-то до степени достаточной чтобы задавать вопросы, то и задам их :-)
Успехов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зря, так вы слоненка точно никогда не продадите! 
> "Открыл лавку - учись улыбаться"


Рынок большой. Куда ни плюнь - в конструктивную теорию сознания попадешь. Такая конкуренция, ага. Покупатели такие придирчивые, избирательные. 
А может все-таки наоборот? И это покупателям придется улыбаться, чтобы хоть что-то найти?

----------

Монферран (05.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Условие намы-рупы одно и тоже -- виджняна, это основы, пратитья самутпада. А раз условие одно, то и зависимы они. :-)
> 
> 
> Интересно.
> 
> Прошу простить, но начальный пост с тезисами у меня "не зашёл", понял только цель - создание ИИ. Подожду мая и попробую вкусить статью на хабре, и если пойму хоть что-то до степени достаточной чтобы задавать вопросы, то и задам их :-)
> Успехов.


Про это и спрашиваю оппонента. Почти. Только про нама и рупа совокупности (поскольку он увлечен абхидхармой). А совокупности рождаются, в отличие от звена намарупа. Но даже если считать, что намарупа - это рожденные в этой жизни пять совокупностей, а звено рождение - это следующая жизнь (что я считаю заблуждением), то все равно, нет никаких оснований считать, что возникновение нама отлично от возникновение рупа. 

Конечно, думая таким образом, можно говорить, что нама - это читта и чайты, и возникает нама при условии виджняна. Но и рупа тут возникает при условии виджняна. Нет у рупа отдельного условия. 

Но я вижу звено намарупа не этой жизнью, не прошлой и не будущей жизью, а вовсе за пределами рождения и смерти пяти совокупностей, я использую слово - суперпозиция.

----------

Монферран (05.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про это и спрашиваю оппонента. Почти. Только про нама и рупа совокупности (поскольку он увлечен абхидхармой). А совокупности рождаются, в отличие от звена намарупа. Но даже если считать, что намарупа - это рожденные в этой жизни пять совокупностей, а звено рождение - это следующая жизнь (что я считаю заблуждением), то все равно, нет никаких оснований считать, что возникновение нама отлично от возникновение рупа. 
> 
> Конечно, думая таким образом, можно говорить, что нама - это читта и чайты, и возникает нама при условии виджняна. Но и рупа тут возникает при условии виджняна. Нет у рупа отдельного условия. 
> 
> Но я вижу звено намарупа не этой жизнью, не прошлой и не будущей жизью, а вовсе за пределами рождения и смерти пяти совокупностей, я использую слово - суперпозиция.


В пратитья намарупа: нама это именно - ведана, саньджня и самскара ; рупа это именно внутренняя рупа, телесная рупа сформированная кармой - карма рупа. 

Прежде чем рассматривать ПС в целом надо бы сперва разобраться, что означает каждая из двенадцати предпосылок.

А не становиться в суперпозицию и реветь как львёнок )

(П.С. нет ничего что возникает лишь от одного условия, лишь от двух, лишь от трёх,...... всё что возникает есть совокупность множества условий. В ПС из множества условий рассматриваются именно лишь необходимые-условия-такие-которые-предпосылка и разворачивающиеся в трёх временах: что ясно уже из значения, которое несёт название _пратитья самудпада_. Будда говорил на одном языке со своими студентами и в лекциях ему не надо было раскрывать значения употребляемых слов их родного языка. Людям же живущим за пару тысяч лет и несколько тысяч километров от того времени и места где  и когда учил Будда, для понимания сутр\сутт надо бы сначала обратиться к грамматике, герменевтике и абхидхарме, чтоб понять о чём там речь, а не витать в облаках собственных умопостроений. Либо же просто честно сказать - это именно моё такое вот новое понимание.)

----------


## Крымский

> Рынок большой. Куда ни плюнь - в конструктивную теорию сознания попадешь. Такая конкуренция, ага. Покупатели такие придирчивые, избирательные. 
> А может все-таки наоборот? И это покупателям придется улыбаться, чтобы хоть что-то найти?


У-у-у, покупателям придется улыбаться... Да у вас большие планы на этот мир!  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (05.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В пратитья намарупа: нама это именно - ведана, саньджня и самскара ; рупа это именно внутренняя рупа, телесная рупа сформированная кармой - карма рупа. 
> 
> Прежде чем рассматривать ПС в целом надо бы сперва разобраться, что означает каждая из двенадцати предпосылок.
> 
> А не становиться в суперпозицию и реветь как львёнок )
> 
> (П.С. нет ничего что возникает лишь от одного условия, лишь от двух, лишь от трёх,...... всё что возникает есть совокупность множества условий. В ПС из множества условий рассматриваются именно лишь необходимые-условия-такие-которые-предпосылка и разворачивающиеся в трёх временах: что ясно уже из значения, которое несёт название _пратитья самудпада_. Будда говорил на одном языке со своими студентами и в лекциях ему не надо было раскрывать значения употребляемых слов их родного языка. Людям же живущим за пару тысяч лет и несколько тысяч километров от того времени и места где  и когда учил Будда, для понимания сутр\сутт надо бы сначала обратиться к грамматике, герменевтике и абхидхарме, чтоб понять о чём там речь, а не витать в облаках собственных умопостроений. Либо же просто честно сказать - это именно моё такое вот новое понимание.)


Я неплохо знаком с абхидхармой. И точно не путаю необходимое условие (без которого не возникает) с другими видами. Вы же путаетесь, смешивая в кашу разные виды условий и оттого думаете, что у рупа и на а принципиально разная природа. Я же говорю: нама и рупа отличаются не больше, чем указываюшие на них слова. И то и другое не возникает из себя, по своей причине. 

Лучшего анализа абхидхармы чем у Нагарджуны Вам просто не найти.

----------

Монферран (05.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я неплохо знаком с абхидхармой. И точно не путаю необходимое условие (без которого не возникает) с другими видами. Вы же путаетесь, смешивая в кашу разные виды условий и оттого думаете, что у рупа и на а принципиально разная природа. Я же говорю: нама и рупа отличаются не больше, чем указываюшие на них слова. И то и другое не возникает из себя, по своей причине. 
> 
> Лучшего анализа абхидхармы чем у Нагарджуны Вам просто не найти.


Конечно Арья Нагарджуна хорош, он и по трём неблизким природам различает пратитьи, плюс к трём неблизким временам.
Раскрывая полностью значение пратитья.




> Я же говорю: нама и рупа отличаются не больше, чем указываюшие на них слова. .


А больше и не надо )
Нама и рупа - это разные слова с разными значениями.

----------


## Монферран

> А больше и не надо )
> Нама и рупа - это разные слова с разными значениями.


Вы буквально восприняли пример. Как если бы кто-то показал Вам пример одинаковых химических элементов в разных веществах, а Вы бы продолжали настаивать, что вода и перекись водорода - это разные вещества.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы буквально восприняли пример. Как если бы кто-то показал Вам пример одинаковых химических элементов в разных веществах, а Вы бы продолжали настаивать, что вода и перекись водорода - это разные вещества.


Извините, но  *вод*а и перекись *вод*орода - однокорневые слова.  :Smilie: 
Чего не скажешь о нама и рупа.

----------


## Монферран

> Извините, но  *вод*а и перекись *вод*орода - однокорневые слова. 
> Чего не скажешь о нама и рупа.


Представьте, что в каком-то европейском языке они не однокоренные слова. Чтобы облегчить восприятие сути аналогии, а не её деталей, не относящихся к тому, что она демонстрирует.

Названия жирных кислот и на русском языке не будут однокоренными словами. Из одного "алфавита" созданы с вариацией содержания одного и того же.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Представьте, что в каком-то европейском языке они не однокоренные слова. Чтобы облегчить восприятие сути аналогии, а не её деталей, не относящихся к тому, что она демонстрирует.
> 
> Названия жирных кислот и на русском языке не будут однокоренными словами. Из одного "алфавита" созданы с вариацией содержания одного и того же.


О чем и пишу, что представлять можно много чего  :Smilie: 
А можно обратиться к лексике индийских языков, к буддийским грамматике, герменевтике , абхидхарме, саутрантике.

Можно и представлять, что угодно, ктож против :Smilie:   но почему об этом честно не сказать: вот я это так понимаю, это моё понимание. 
Вот моё, а вот традиций - здравомыслящие люди  решайте какому мнению отдавать предпочтение сами.
И все, делов то  :Smilie: 
Это же буддизм, здесь здравость и понимание не осуждается, а вот честность и искренность приветствуются.

----------


## Монферран

Вам и говорят о абхидхарме. Это же обычный здравый смысл, за который Вы ратовали. Если человек не понимает зависимого возникновения, его расстреливают ему объясняют на примере чего-то наглядного. Вы сейчас рассуждаете, подменяя понятия. Как будто только знакомый Вам пример с тележкой - истинно буддийский, "это честно", а если не тележка (или там верёвка со змеёй) - это уже что-то незнакомое, чего инерция мышления вынести не может.

----------

Шуньяананда (06.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

О абхидхарме уважаемый   Йен говорил, и это проверямо обращением к абхидхарме.
О том, что писал  Нагарджуна, также проверяемой.
Санскрит и пали, хоть языки и не разговорные, но не исчезнувшие и значение морфем и способы словообразования и употребления, также проверяемо.

И все это также проверяемо анализом и рассмотрением.

А вот идеи которые читаю, начиная с отрицания трёх времён, это пока на уровне гипотез, как и возникновение первого момента ума, которому бы не предшествовал предыдущий момент ума.

----------


## Монферран

Как Вы собираетесь проверять условия возникновения джати, которые Вы написали на предыдущей стр? Для начала, есть ли это в абхидхарме? Или Вы сами их обнаружили и проверили?

----------


## Виктор О

> Сама работа экспериментальная. Я делаю алгоритм, а теоретическая работа - только обоснование того, почему это работает и образует не просто структуры данных, а действующее сознательное существо. Как бы это ни взрывало мозг оппонентам.


Всё это уже было у Лема ("Профессор Коркоран") =)

----------

Фил (07.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно Арья Нагарджуна хорош, он и по трём неблизким природам различает пратитьи, плюс к трём неблизким временам.
> Раскрывая полностью значение пратитья.
> 
> 
> А больше и не надо )
> Нама и рупа - это разные слова с разными значениями.


Но главное, что они слова, у них есть общее. Они записываются буквами и у них есть смысл.
Так же и то значение, которое они несут. Нама и рупа имеют общее происхождение и теснейшим образом между собой связаны. 

Но суть то в том, что как бы Вы при этом ни определяли их, так выходит, что Вы видите за нама некую особенную рупа. Очень тонкую. Именно поэтому Вы думаете, что компьютер не может иметь нама и рупа (и думаете - что компьютер это рупа, тело человека это тоже рупа, но другая рупа, а еще есть что-то, что стоит за нама).

Эти взгляды мне известны и понятны, и понятно, в чем они ошибочны. 

Ни за нама, ни за рупа нет еще какой-то скрытой реальности. Они и есть рассмотрение реальности. 
И, разумеется, никакой речи о создании намы из рупы не ведется. Речь с самого начала идет о том, что при правильных условиях нама и рупа возникают. Это не значит, что чудесным образом из компьютера вылезет младенец.

Но в компьютере будет происходить информационный процесс чувственного восприятия, ничем не отличающийся от происходящего в уме (не в нейронах, не в мозгу!) младенца. В точности такой же. Потому что будут правильно ограничены условия существования (бхава).

----------

Монферран (06.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё это уже было у Лема ("Профессор Коркоран") =)


Не читал, люблю Лема, обязательно почитаю.

----------

Монферран (06.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> О абхидхарме уважаемый   Йен говорил, и это проверямо обращением к абхидхарме.
> О том, что писал  Нагарджуна, также проверяемой.
> Санскрит и пали, хоть языки и не разговорные, но не исчезнувшие и значение морфем и способы словообразования и употребления, также проверяемо.
> 
> И все это также проверяемо анализом и рассмотрением.
> 
> А вот идеи которые читаю, начиная с отрицания трёх времён, это пока на уровне гипотез, как и возникновение первого момента ума, которому бы не предшествовал предыдущий момент ума.


Не найти момента, которому бы не предшествовал другой момент. Каждый момент, по содержанию ментальных факторов, обязательно содержит дхармадхату. 
Но пока Вы думаете, что моменты как-то реально существуют и с ними можно контактировать, то для Вас будет загадкой все о них сказанное.

Возьмите любое сочетание букв. Например КРА. Перед этим сочетанием есть другие буквы. После него есть другие буквы. Не найти буквы или сочетания букв, с которых бы все начиналось. Нельзя сказать: вот сочетание букв, перед которыми ничего нет. 
Необходимо понять, что собой представляет пространство моментов. Это подобно карте, глобусу. Или, если угодно, облаку тегов. Все теги между собой связаны, можно переходить от тега к тегу. Не получится выйти за пределы тегов, следуя переходам. Так же как читая буквы не получится выйти за пределы букв, каждая буква связана с другими буквами смыслом, который выражен именно этими связями, а не чем-то другим. Только буквы это, условно говоря, одна категория формы, а есть еще другие категории, которые так же связаны. Буквы это способ различать слова. Так же любые образы определяются различимыми отличиями.

Это может так и остаться не понятным, но смысл в том, что пространство ума включает в себя мир чувств, мир форм, мир неформ. И нет ничего, что включало бы в себя пространство ума. Нет надстройки над умом, нет исполнительного механизма ума, нет ничего такого, что нужно было бы сделать, чтобы имитировать ум. Ум это информация во всех видах, проявлениях, связанности, изменчивости, подвижности. Самое восприятие - это просто навигация в пространстве ума. Не нужно создавать пространство ума. Оно уже создано. И компьютер оперирует символами в том же пространстве ума, что и человек, кошка или таракан. Нет ни малейшего отличия, помимо символического.

----------

Монферран (06.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> <...>
> 
> Необходимо понять, что собой представляет пространство моментов. Это подобно карте, глобусу. Или, если угодно, облаку тегов. Все теги между собой связаны, можно переходить от тега к тегу. Не получится выйти за пределы тегов, следуя переходам. Так же как читая буквы не получится выйти за пределы букв, каждая буква связана с другими буквами смыслом, который выражен именно этими связями, а не чем-то другим. Только буквы это, условно говоря, одна категория формы, а есть еще другие категории, которые так же связаны. Буквы это способ различать слова. Так же любые образы определяются различимыми отличиями.
> 
> <...> 
> 
> Самое восприятие - это просто навигация в пространстве ума.
> 
> <...>


В последнее время пытаюсь понять кое-что о этой карте моментов. 
Что такое поток? Это движение внимания от момента к моменту?
Пытаюсь сопоставить карту, заданную джати, с затравочкой этой карты, заданной где-то ещё в санскара-виджняна-намарупа ниданах. Поможете сопоставить?
Изначально я думал, что карта (метро) - в звене виджняна. А джати - это вроде как загорающиеся лампочки кружков конкретных станций, лишь двух-трёх, в районе которых едет сейчас поезд внимания...
Но есть и иной вариант: каждое звено из 12 представляет из себя карту. Просто каждая карта - разная по смыслу.

----------

Михаил_ (07.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все 12 звеньев и есть пространство ума. Каждое звено указывает на особый аспект. Поток моментов сознания - не что-то однозначно определенное. Как река. Есть ее общая форма, есть волны на поверхности, есть глубинные потоки, водовороты и т.д. Джати задает некую лодку на реке. Конкретные ситуации это как лодка плывет - джарамарана. То как и где она может плавать - это джати. Конкретная река - это танха-упадана-бхава. Все реки это намарапу-шадаятана-спарша-ведана. Возможность плавать по рекам это авидья-санскара-виджняна.

----------

Михаил_ (07.02.2018), Монферран (07.02.2018)

----------


## Юрлинг

> Сама работа экспериментальная. Я делаю алгоритм, а теоретическая работа - только обоснование того, почему это работает и образует не просто структуры данных, а действующее сознательное существо. Как бы это ни взрывало мозг оппонентам. Пока масштаб обобщений не впечатляет, глубина обобщений растет медленно. Но теперь я работаю над маленьким хаком, который должен ускорить процесс в десятки миллионов раз.


На каком железе все это работает? Какой размер занимает Ваша модель? На каких задачках испытывали?
Какие экспериментальные  критерии Вы собираетесь использовать, чтобы определить для себя, что это действующее сознательное существо, а не просто алгоритм?

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Я же ставлю задачу искусственного воспроизводства существа чувствующего, существа воспринимающего, существа действующего, существа сознающего, при том сознающего мир людей, как материально, так и интеллектуально. Это я и называю автономным искусственным интеллектом.


Какая эволюционная для человека целесообразность этой задачи? Не будет ли её решение, шагом инволюционным, в реалиях современности?

----------


## Монферран

Пример с лодкой на реке очень наглядный и приносит чувство глубокого удовлетворения. Но всё ж мелькнула шальная мысль: досадно будет ошибиться там, где уже всё тебе детально разложили. Я думаю, водная среда в примере не относится к потоку, по иронии судьбы. В этом примере не вода, а возможности движения лодки по реке демонстрируют совокупность рождённых потоков. Это я озвучиваю с надеждой, что хотя бы эту простую часть понял.




> <...>
> 
> Да, каждая совокупность прямо отражается на звенья, помимо рождения и смерти, но это подобно тому, как из камушков в калейдоскопе образуются бесчисленные узоры. 
> 
> Так, совокупность цепляния виджняна отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев виджняна и упадана. Санскараупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев санскара и бхава. Самджняупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев спарша и танха.  Веданаупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев авидья и ведана. Рупаупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев намарупа и шадаятана.


Я хочу попросить Вас ещё раз объяснить пример с калейдоскопом. Наверное и пятиклассник его должен легко понять. Образное мышление тут ну совсем элементарное требуется. Но я не понимаю. Вот есть какое-то ограниченное количество цветных камушков и есть "бесконечное разнообразие" всех возможных комбинаций-картинок... Куда что относится? Ну наверное "бесконечное разнообразие" картинок относится к указанным парам звеньев. А _что_ в калейдоскопе показывает подобие скандхам? Ну не набор же камушков? Или в каждой из 5-ти скандх камушки одного цвета? Не уверен...

Если кто-то из благочестивых читателей согласен, что пример - простой и понятный, разжуйте его здесь, пожалуйста. Будет любопытно, если окажется, что это элементарно.

Пять пар звеньев (всего 10) забрасывают своих отпрысков в джати, 11-е звено. Некая гармония присутствует в этой систематичности...


Камушки (стёклышки) отражаются в бесконечном разнообразии узоров. Но может быть пример призван показать лишь отражение (оно понятно), но не принцип того, как скандхи формируются? Тогда да, остаётся признать, что усложнял всё понапрасну... Но опять-таки, есть что-то загадочное в том, как бесконечное разнообразие является отражением конечного набора (камушков-стеклышек) и при этом оно является необходимым условием конечного набора. Не может быть отражение необходимым условием...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Камушки (стёклышки) отражаются в бесконечном разнообразии узоров. Но может быть пример призван показать лишь отражение (оно понятно), но не принцип того, как скандхи формируются? Тогда да, остаётся признать, что усложнял всё понапрасну... Но опять-таки, есть что-то загадочное в том, как бесконечное разнообразие является отражением конечного набора (камушков-стеклышек) и при этом оно является необходимым условием конечного набора. Не может быть отражение необходимым условием...


Не совсем понимаю примеры с камушками\стёклышками.
Но вот насчёт скандх, конечностей и бесконечностей.

Среди схемы пяти скандх, которую предложил Будда, есть одна особенная скандха, малоприметная при разборах, незаслуженно обделённая вниманием,...(и прочие и прочие эпитеты)... 
это - самскара,
и уже вот это - безгранично.

Стоит на самскара скандха обратить поболее внимания, оно того достойно.

----------


## Монферран

> Не совсем понимаю примеры с камушками\стёклышками.
> Но вот насчёт скандх, конечностей и бесконечностей.
> 
> Среди схемы пяти скандх, которую предложил Будда, есть одна особенная скандха, малоприметная при разборах, незаслуженно обделённая вниманием,...(и прочие и прочие эпитеты)... 
> это - самскара,
> и уже вот это - безгранично


Скандхи - это то, что рождается. Из всего безграничного разнообразия побуждений (санскара-нидана), в уме, рождается далеко не всё. В этом смысле санскара-скандха - не безгранична. А какой смысл имеете в виду Вы?
Вы спросите, что же накладывает ограничения на рождающиеся санскары? Это бхава, она ограничивает. Бхава - склонности, обусловленные жаждой и цеплянием (танхой и упаданой).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Скандхи - это то, что рождается. Из всего безграничного разнообразия побуждений (санскара-нидана), в уме, рождается далеко не всё. В этом смысле санскара-скандха - не безгранична. А какой смысл имеете в виду Вы?
> Вы спросите, что же накладывает ограничения на рождающиеся санскары? Это бхава, она ограничивает. Бхава - склонности, обусловленные жаждой и цеплянием (танхой и упаданой).


Да, для бхава одной из необходимых предпосылок является упадана. Упадана-паньча-скандха и паньча-скандха это не одно и тоже, первое всегда с асрава\асава, второе необязательно  с асрава\асава.

При разборе по пяти скандхам, всё что не определено как рупа, ведана, саньджня и виджняна - выносится в самскара скандха. И это безгранично.
Для работы из самскара скандха выделяйся определённый набор самскар, остальное самскара просто остаётся за рамками рассмотрение. И этот остаток безграничен.
Из выделенного для работы самскара - не всё с асрава\асава, не всё упадана, не всё имеет предпосылкой авидья. Например: 37 факторов Бодхи - это не имеет предпосылкой авидья, не упадана, без асрава\асава.

Скандха санскара - довольно специфическая группа, особенная. Довольно важная для работы, какие бы цели не были бы поставлены.

----------


## Монферран

> Да, для бхава одной из необходимых предпосылок является упадана. Паньча-скандха-упадана и паньча-скандха это не одно и тоже, первое всегда с асрава\асава, второе необязательно  с асрава\асава.
> 
> При разборе по пяти скандхам, всё что не определено как рупа, ведана, саньджня и виджняна - выносится в самскара скандха. И это безгранично.
> Для работы из самскара скандха выделяйся определённый набор самскар, остальное самскара просто остаётся за рамками рассмотрение. И этот остаток безграничен.
> Из выделенного для работы самскара - не всё с асрава\асава, не всё упадана, не всё имеет предпосылкой авидья. Например: 37 факторов Бодхи - это не имеет предпосылкой авидья, не упадана, без асрава\асава.
> 
> Скандха санскара - довольно специфическая группа, особенная. Довольно важная для работы, какие бы цели не были бы поставлены.


Раз эти факторы основаны на побуждениях, они - дукха. Они не являются какими-то независимыми побуждениями. Нирвана их все прекращает. 
Покой нирванны и побуждения - это разные вещи.
Так что - все те же звенья зависимого возникновения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Раз эти факторы основаны на побуждениях, они - дукха. Они не являются какими-то независимыми побуждениями. Нирвана их все прекращает. 
> Покой нирванны и побуждения - это разные вещи.
> Так что - все те же звенья зависимого возникновения.


Нет.
Звенья зависимого возникновения (ПС) это то чему предпосылкой является авидья.
37 факторов Бодхи не имеют своей предпосылкой авидья.
Иначе бы даже невозможно былобы зависимое прекращение, кроме всего прочего.

Нирванится лишь производное авидья.
Нирванить видья и производное видья - безуспешная попытка. 
Это то - чем нирванится авидья, тришна, клеша, духкха...
Лезвие ножа не способно разрезать этоже лезвие. 

При попытке пресечь видья, получается - авидья, и ..... дальше вертится пс,жс,смсрс. 
Это глупая попытка  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Нет.
> Звенья зависимого возникновения (ПС) это то чему предпосылкой является авидья.
> 37 факторов Бодхи не имеют своей предпосылкой авидья.
> Иначе бы даже невозможно былобы зависимое прекращение, кроме всего прочего.
> 
> Нирванится лишь производное авидья.
> Нирванить видья и производное видья - безуспешная попытка. 
> Это то - чем нирванится авидья, тришна, клеша, духкха...
> Лезвие ножа не способно разрезать этоже лезвие. 
> ...


Вы излагаете индуистические идеи. Видья как старший козырь, которым кроют авидью.
Постановка вопроса "нирванить видью" - навеяна этими предубеждениями. 
В индуизме им очень хочется, чтобы после освобождения в сухом остатке что-то оставалось, некая субстанция.
И они наделяют субстанцию лакшанами типа знание и блаженство.
Нирванна буддизма с тех позиций видится нигилизмом - мол, всё под чистую ребята хотят аннигилировать.

Самые замечательные благородные помыслы боддхисаттвы-махасаттвы предназначены всего лишь ради тотального прекращения дукхи. 
Хоть это и благородные побуждения - они имеют начало и конец, т.е. они дукха по определению.
В покое (вне авидьи) ни в одном из них нет ни малейшей необходимости.

----------


## Шавырин

У меня возник вопрос , скорее всего риторический , к Т.С @*Won Soeng* :

- Вы вообще мониторили наличие интереса пользователей к Вашему продукту ?

*** Конечно дико извиняюсь , но Ваши тексты в сети (буддийские ресурсы) для стороннего наблюдателя , это просто какая-то шизофазия .

Для человека пребывающего в традиции "Дзен-буддизм" это более чем странно .

Ещё раз простите , если в чём заметили обиду .

----------

Шуньяананда (10.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Не согласен. Никогда нельзя мониторить интерес пользователей, к НОВОМУ продукту. Этого интереса просто не будет, его нет. Нет у пользователей никаких представлений о продукте, не может быть и интереса. Первооткрыватели проходят этот путь сами, без друзей, без понимания других, без надежды что кто либо что-либо поймет о продукте. 

Сначала появится продукт, намного позже - появится и интерес к нему. Идеи управляют миром (все)

----------

Won Soeng (12.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы излагаете индуистические идеи. ......


Не выплёскивайте ребёнка вместе с водой  :Smilie: 

Буддизм это конечно не индуизм, но если убрать всё индийское из буддизма лишь по причине, что это схожее с тем что есть в индуизме - то ничего и от буддизма не останется.
Будет как у некоторых, которые говорят: это есть и у тех, мы не те, значит этого у нас нет  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (10.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не выплёскивайте ребёнка вместе с водой 
> 
> Буддизм это конечно не индуизм, но если убрать всё индийское из буддизма лишь по причине, что это схожее с тем что есть в индуизме - то ничего и от буддизма не останется.
> Будет как у некоторых, которые говорят: это есть и у тех, мы не те, значит этого у нас нет


Нет, эту причину Вы сами выдумали. Этернализм отвергается потому, что не позволяет видеть 4 благородные истины, а не потому, что индуистский. 
Упоминание индуизма - это лишь "история болезни". Для наглядности.
И вообще, любые идеи, если привязанность к ним сильна, могут быть препятствием. Не только привязанность к идеям о джняне и видье как позитивных характеристиках нирванны. Это я так, просто потому что, что-то начал понимать, написал Вам. А упираться рогом и оправдываться, конечно, Вы можете сколько угодно. Мне это хорошо понятно: форумская жизнь она такая: вечно люди пытаются всё превратить в товарные отношения. По умолчанию, считают, тут ярмарка, и купцы выкатывают товар, себя показать да и других посмотреть... Всё это очень понятно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Нирвана прекращение.
Истинное прекращение.
Истинное прекращение истинных причин страданий.

Прекращение авидья, тришна, клеш.

Ну а сверх этого можно конечно уже что угодно додумывать  :Smilie: 

Видья не кроет авидья. 
Видья просто рассеивает, то чего и так никак небыло, кроме как в виде заблуждений.
Как свет, просто рассеивает тьму, без следа, так как и нет никакой тьмы, было просто отсутствие света.

Авидья это не что иное, как отсутствие видья.
Неправильные взгляды, это отсутствие правильных взглядов. Неправильные мотивации, это отсутствие правильных мотиваций. Неправильные речи, это отсутствие правильных речей. Неправильные действия, это....
Правильные взгляды, намерение, речь, действия, образ жизни, усилия ..... рассеивают неправильные.
Если же не будет правильных взглядов, намерения,......, то будут не правильные.
Если же не будет видья, то будет не что иное, как авидья.

----------


## Монферран

Это этернализм. Субстанция "видья" своим присутствием устраняет "авидью". Как моющее средство устраняет грязь.
Буддийский же принцип тоньше: всё, что возникает, - возникает из-за другого. Чтобы прекратилась авидья, надо не добавить субстанцию (т.е. менять шило на мыло), а устранить питание, из-за которого она возникает.

----------

Михаил_ (12.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Авидья существующая в какомто другом виде, кроме как заблуждения - вот это этернализм.
"Питание" в текстах это такой специальный индийский термин обозначающий определённый вид причин. Ахара это не условия, а другой вид причин, указывающий какраз на общность по природе, как принимаемая пища тойже природы что и тело.

"Питание" авидьи это также авидья.
Ахара это не что иное как приписывание чемуто не присущих тому свойств, качеств и характеристик, или раздувание лишь одной из присущих. Авидья.
Устраняется видьей. 
Не как одна субстанция заменяет другую, а как свет рассеивает тьму. Авидья нет в реальности и действительности, это заблуждение питаемое заблуждениями.
Видья же это то что есть и то каким образом это есть.

(п.с. ну а если для Вас тьма субстанциональна, то это уже вообще какоето мировоззрение  времён неолита. даже у индуистов вайшешиков такое дравья не обнаружимо )))

----------


## Монферран

> Авидья существующая в какомто другом виде, кроме как заблуждения - вот это этернализм.


Вы только это и видите в словах оппонента?  :Wink:  Несомненно, эт заблуждение.




> Не как одна субстанция заменяет другую, а как свет рассеивает тьму.


Свет и есть субстанция. Тьма подобна мороку майи, а заменить её должен свет. 
В этом есть жажда - чтобы непременно было "нечто" в основе всего истинного.




> Авидья нет в реальности и действительности, это заблуждение питаемое заблуждениями.
> Видья же это то что есть и то каким образом это есть.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Ваша видья возникает благодаря условиям. Значит она и прекращается, когда условие прекращается. Условное никак не может быть абсолютной истиной.
Ваше рассуждение подобно превознесению сукхи над дукхой. Вот мол - дукха - это не истинное, а сукха - это круть.
Авидья - не "она есть" или "её нет" - это неверная постановка вопроса. Авидья - возникает. Это звено в цепи зависимого возникновения, а не самосущая категория.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы только это и видите в словах оппонента?  Несомненно, эт заблуждение.
> 
> 
> Свет и есть субстанция. Тьма подобна мороку майи, а заменить её должен свет. 
> В этом есть жажда - чтобы непременно было "нечто" в основе всего истинного.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы заблуждаетесь. Ваша видья возникает благодаря условиям. Значит она и прекращается, когда условие прекращается. Условное никак не может быть абсолютной истиной.


Друг, свет тьма субстанции это неолитические воззрения. Такого нет даже у даршановых индусов. Разве что может в древнедревнекитайской натурфилософии, и то не уверен  :Smilie: 

Всё, что существует - существует взаимозависимо.
Чтото  без условное, абсолютное - можете сразу же безошибочно определять в _никак не существующее_.

Видья это видение того что есть и каким образом это есть. Без приписывание чемуто не присущих тому свойств, качеств, характеристик. Без авидьи.
И естественно видья не самосуще, так как не существует вне того что есть, и того как это есть.
И авидья не самосуще, так как не существует какогото авидья вне заблуждений, вне приписывания того чего нет  тому что есть.
Вообще ничего нет самосущего. Всё анатма.

----------


## Монферран

> Видья это видение того что есть и каким образом это есть. Без приписывание чемуто не присущих тому свойств, качеств, характеристик. Без авидьи.
> И естественно видья не самосуще, так как не существует вне того что есть, и того как это есть.


Замечательно. Видение  :Wink:  Вот и извольте видеть, что благие побуждения, как и дурные - возникают и прекращаются. В учении Будды для них нет двух разных ПС.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Замечательно. Видение  Вот и извольте видеть, что благие побуждения, как и дурные - возникают и прекращаются. В учении Будды для них нет двух разных ПС.


Не всё имеет своим условием и предпосылкой авидья, извольте это увидеть\узреть\постичь  :Smilie: 

В Учении Будды есть как учение о взаимозависимом возникновении авидь...клеша...духкха, так и учение о взаимозависимом прекращении именно авидья...клеша...духкха

И это, не все самскара имеют своим условием и предпосылкой авидья, и в общем паньча скандха не обязательно с асрава\асава.
И буддийская нирвана, это нирвана именно авидья, тришна, клеша и того что от этого зависимо.
Остальные прекращения\затухания\пресечения\успокоения - это иные нирвана, иная\иное по индийски _пари-_.

----------


## Монферран

Скажите конкретно, где в учении Будды есть исключения из правила, т.е. ПС, как она описана в суттах, где первое звено - авидья. Неужели где-то ещё видья - звено зависимого возникновения?

К слову, эта упомянутая Вами троица - клеша-карма-дукха. В таком виде она.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Прекращение авидья это видья.
Не-видья это именно отсутствие видья. Не-не-видья это видья.
Видья это прекращение авидья.

(К слову, упомянутая мной троица просто сокращённая запись ПС о чём ясно видно по многоточию,
 А упомянутая Вами троица это подразделение  двенадцати звеньев по трём группам удалённойприроды условий, так внутри каждой из трёх групп клеша-карма-дукха условия близкие-по-природе, а эти сами три группы условия-не-близкие-по-природе.  Это очень важно было понимать внутри традиционного классического индийского буддизма. Также данное подразделение клеша-карма-дукха  используется и для правильного рассмотрения ПС по трём разным временам. Вообще это очень важно понимать именно внутри традиционного индийского мировоззрения времён Будды. Для чего он дал изложение ПС, а не для всяких спекуляций около ПС внутри других мировоззрений и не для обьяснения "сотворения" и\или возникновения существа - ПС вообще не об этом )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхисаттва сам выбрал в каком месте и времени и мировоззрении родится.
И это не наши время, место, мировоззрение, а именно те древнеиндийские. И отрывать от этого контекста буддизм не стоит, чтоб не выплеснуть ребёнка вместе с водой. Особенно учения сутт\сутр не стоит, так как это учения образного метода обьяснений, лекции даваемые внутри того мировоззрения и понятий, и с помощью средств того мировоззрения и по тем понятиям.
В отличии напр. от абхидхармы\абхидхаммы, где обьяснение не привязано к мировоззрению, а используется метод изложения прямого смысла. Хотя также по понятиям того места и времени, и уже даже для понимания этого людям нашего времени и места требуются изучения традиционных грамматики и герменевтики под компетентным руководством.
Ну или учения  прямого смысла вне слов, такие передачи опыта понимания как нпр. Дзен. Вот только к Дзену ПС и изложения сутт\сутр не причём, как и абхидхарма\абхидхамма, там другой метод передачи опыта, хотя и также требуется компетентное руководство. При этом студенты Дзен конечно могут изучать и учения сутр и абхидхармы, для этого внутри линий Дзен есть учебные курсы и учебные заведения. Вот только учения ПС это не линия конкретно Дзен.

----------


## Монферран

> Прекращение авидья это видья.
> Не-видья это именно отсутствие видья. Не-не-видья это видья.
> Видья это прекращение авидья.


Вроде это нирваной называется. Но пусть будет видья. 
Вопрос в другом: с какой стати у каких-то побуждений есть иное условие, помимо указанного в суттах?

Это очень хорошие побуждения, у очень серьёзных просветлённых людей случаются эти благие побуждения...
И Вы недоумеваете: разве могут они, эти факторы бодхи, быть пропитаны тремя ядами - неведения, страсти и отвращения? Или по крайней мере первым из них.
Но такова уж сансара. Любые побуждения ведут к страданию.
Не случайно говорят, в некоторых ветвях буддизма, что достигшие просветления согласны остаться в сансаре и пострадать ради блага существ.
Не страдателен только покой, без побуждений.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вроде это нирваной называется. Но пусть будет видья. 
> Вопрос в другом: с какой стати у каких-то побуждений есть иное условие, помимо указанного в суттах?
> 
> Это очень хорошие побуждения, у очень серьёзных просветлённых людей случаются эти благие побуждения...
> И Вы недоумеваете: разве могут они, эти факторы бодхи, быть пропитаны тремя ядами - неведения, страсти и отвращения? Или по крайней мере первым из них.
> .


Извиняюсь, но я не пребываю в недоумении.
Факторы Бодхи пропитанные клешами или имеющие  условием возникновения авидья - это просто чушь.
Недоумевать будете Вы, через год, два, десять, двадцать - где результат, что делать, а чем это я занимался вместо буддизма  )




> Не страдателен только покой, без побуждений. .


Истинный покой есть истинное успокоение истинных причин и условий духкха - авидья, тришна, клеша.
Вот это и есть - нирвана. Таково значение этого слова и таково его употребление в буддизме.

(п.с. _пострадать ради блага существ._ - это вообще из другой религии, западная какаято трактовка. буддизм это не учение  страдальцев)

----------


## Монферран

> Извиняюсь, но я не пребываю в недоумении.
> Факторы Бодхи пропитанные клешами или имеющие  условием возникновения авидья - это просто чушь.
> Недоумевать будете Вы, через год, два, десять, двадцать - где результат, что делать, а чем это я занимался вместо буддизма  )


Вот Вы говорили, что факторы бодхи - это видья. Затем Вы сказали, что видья - это прекращение авидьи.
Задумайтесь над таким фактом: разве могут у прекращения быть иные признаки, чем у возникновения (клеш, ядов и прочего дерьма)?
Не ближе ли сансара и нирвана друг к другу, чем Вы себе это представляете?

Что касается результатов занятий буддизмом по прошествии времени, я надеюсь, хотя бы не будет выпирать эго в сторону инакомыслящих.





> Истинный покой есть истинное успокоение истинных причин и условий духкха - авидья, тришна, клеша.
> Вот это и есть - нирвана. Таково значение этого слова и таково его употребление в буддизме.


Ну вот, Вы уже в чём-то и соглашаетесь со мной. Это не видья, это нирванна.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну вот, Вы уже в чём-то и соглашаетесь со мной. Это не видья, это нирванна.


Когда прекращено авидья это видья.
То чем прекращается авидья это видья.

Нирвана же это именно _прекращение_.

Не надо вкладывает в разные по значению слова один и тотже смысл, и приписывать конкретным словам не присущий им смысл.

Различение нужно. Правильное различение. Правильное различение это праджня.
И лучше начать с различения рупа и читта. Это более очевидно, и уже на этой основе можно дальше остальное будет понимать. 
И без этого различения всё остальное никак не понять. Это основа того мировоззрения и понятий.

----------


## Монферран

Так это Вы сами смешали два слова из своей теории, а я ещё и виноват.  :Smilie: 
Вам напомнить, как Вы определяли слово видья только что?




> Прекращение авидья это видья.
> Не-видья это именно отсутствие видья. Не-не-видья это видья.
> Видья это прекращение авидья.



В суттах Будда называет жажду условием неблагого. А условие благого - это не-жажда.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это Вы сами смешали два слова из своей теории, а я ещё и виноват. 
> Вам напомнить, как Вы определяли слово видья только что?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В суттах Будда называет жажду условием неблагого. А условие благого - это не-жажда.


Прекращается не только авидья, но и тришна , клеши. И вот это нирвана, именно прекращение авидья, клеш, тришна. Конкретно прекращение\затухание\угасание\успоение выделено в том мировоззрении, как дхарма, это немного тяжело понять, но попробуйте. Внешнюю и внутреннюю реальность можно по всякому делить, не только так как в современном мировоззрении - где такое понятие как нирвана просто не выделено. (как например не выделено понятие читта, на это просто необращается внимание как и на нирвана)

Не-"жажда" это значит противоположное "жажде". Так напр. доша\доса это противоположность метта\майтри, тогда как а-доша  это майтри.
Майтри это то чем прекращается доша, и это то что остаётся по прекращении доша.
См. напр. калама сутту.

Или вот как аverena в пятой строке дхаммапады, это kṣānty в уданаварга.

Таковы особенности индийской речи и правил словообразования и использования.

Так и а-видья это противоположность видья, тогда как не-а-видья это видья. 
Видья это то чем прекращается авидья, и это то что остаётся по прекращении авидья.

----------


## Монферран

Ну что ж, драгоценный Владимир Николаевич, я вижу, Вы, наконец, определились с тем, что Вы считаете видьей.  :Smilie: 




> Видья это то чем прекращается авидья, и это то что остаётся по прекращении авидья.


С прекращением авидьи прекращается санскара. Это прямые слова Будды в Готама-сутте. Не остаётся ни намерения, ни условия для него.

Не-жажда (как условие благого) означает прекращение жажды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну что ж, драгоценный Владимир Николаевич, я вижу, Вы, наконец, определились с тем, что Вы считаете видьей. 
> 
> 
> 
> С прекращением авидьи прекращается санскара. Это прямые слова Будды в Готама-сутте. Не остаётся ни намерения, ни условия для него.
> 
> Не-жажда (как условие благого) означает прекращение жажды.


Какие именно самскара прекращаются ?
Поняли ли Вы эту лекцию Будды, также как и те к кому он обращался ?

(Прямых слов суттах\сутрах  для не тех к кому Будда конкретно обращался - к сожалению нет. Так как это учения образного метода обьяснений, лекции даваемые внутри того мировоззрения и понятий, и с помощью средств того мировоззрения и по тем понятиям. Это "стенограммы" бесед Будды с конкретными людьми с учётом уже того что они понимают и как они понимают и общей ситуации в целом при которой давалось то или иное наставление. Многое из того что и так понимали те собеседники и то как это понимали те кому то или иное наставление адресовано и не раскрывается в суттах\сутрах за ненадобностью. Мировоззрение  и контекст в котором говорится, у тех слушателей - уже присутствуют по умолчанию, как и адекватное восприятие всех тонкостей и специфики речи - свойственное носителям конкретного языка в качестве родного. )

----------

Михаил_ (12.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Поняли ли Вы эту лекцию Будды, также как и те к кому он обращался ?


Эх, Владимир Николаевич! Что такое "понял" или "не понял"? Все это зависит от того, с какой точки зрения смотреть на предмет, все это, Владимир Николаевич, условно и зыбко. Сегодня я понял, а завтра, глядишь, и не понял! А бывает и наоборот, Владимир Николаевич. И еще как бывает!  :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эх, Владимир Николаевич! Что такое "понял" или "не понял"? Все это зависит от того, с какой точки зрения смотреть на предмет, все это, Владимир Николаевич, условно и зыбко. Сегодня я понял, а завтра, глядишь, и не понял! А бывает и наоборот, Владимир Николаевич. И еще как бывает!


А те к кому обращался Будда понимали.
На самом деле понимание не временно, так как это то что есть. Оно опирается на реальность и действительность.
Временно непонимание, так как опирается на то чего нет, на надуманное.

Но вот, как можно понять что прекращаются все самскара  при прекращении авидья, а не только те которые обусловлены авидья ?
Вот, как так можно непонять, не понимаю  :Smilie: 

Будда после постижения того что есть и как это всё есть - сорок лет ходил и учил и ..... , у него были и мотивации и побуждения и .... и даже (О шок  :Smilie:  ) мышление , правильные мотивации и побуждения и усилия и..., такие что необусловлены авидья.

----------


## Монферран

> А те к кому обращался Будда понимали.
> На самом деле понимание не временно, так как это то что есть. Оно опирается на реальность и действительность.
> Временно непонимание, так как опирается на то чего нет, на надуманное.


Реальность изменчива. Сегодня Вы на неё опираетесь, а завтра она даёт опору кому-то другому.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Но вот, как можно понять что прекращаются все самскара  при прекращении авидья, а не только те которые обусловлены авидья ?
> Вот, как так можно непонять, не понимаю


Для всех остальных звеньев не делается исключения из правила, которое Вы предлагаете, тогда с какой стати для звена санскара должно быть исключение? 




> Будда после постижения того что есть и как это всё есть - сорок лет ходил и учил и ..... , у него были и мотивации и побуждения и .... и даже (О шок  ) мышление , правильные мотивации и побуждения и усилия и..., такие что необусловлены авидья.


Как раз это очень хороший пример обусловленности. Ходил, учил, думал - сорок лет. И где он теперь, тот, кто ходил? Джарамарана, 12-е звено, аллес капут.
Стремление прекратить дукху - тоже дукха.
Необусловленна будда-природа, патичча-самуппада. Она не является благим стремлением. Она - это то, как всё возникает и прекращается, включая благие и неблагие стремления.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Реальность изменчива. Сегодня Вы на неё опираетесь, а завтра она даёт опору кому-то другому. 
> 
> 
> 
> Для всех остальных звеньев не делается исключения из правила, которое Вы предлагаете, тогда с какой стати для звена санскара должно быть исключение? 
> 
> 
> 
> Как раз это очень хороший пример обусловленности. Ходил, учил, думал - сорок лет. И где он теперь, тот, кто ходил? Джарамарана, 12-е звено, аллес капут.
> ...


Реальность это то как всё существует и каким образом нам всё является. Это неизменно.
Но это также не самосуще, так как нет никакой иной реальности вне той действительности что нам является.
Как нет самосущих законов материальной природы, вне материальной природы, это именно то как существует и функционирует материальная природа.
Как нет самосущего числа Пи вне окружности. Но число Пи - постоянно.

О чём и говорится, что скандха самскара особенная, отличная от остальных четырёх.
См. например Абхидхармакоша  карика15
О чём Вам и написал вчера:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804088

То что патичча-самуппада = природа будды, это ктото придумал и это пошло гулять по рунету. 
Природа будды это природа читта. См.:Уттаратантрашастра Арья Майтреи и Арья Асанги
Природа будды это учения третьего поворота, а пратитьясамудпада первого. В учениях первого поворота Будда ничего не говорил о природе будды. Так что не стоит себя путать, а койкому не стоит путать других.
ПС это именно то что обусловлено авидья. И да, нидана джарамарана как духкха обусловленно именно авидья. Это не обусловливается факторами Боддхи.  Тришна и упадана также не обусловливается видья, а обусловливается именно авидья, так это по сути\по природе и есть авидья.
Но не все самскара - упадана, и не все скандхи  с асрава и не все самскрита дхармы с асрава См. Абхидхармакоша карики 4, 7, 8
И пять рупа ит.д. скандх это не тоже самое что пять упадана скандх (см. карики выше)

(и не забудьте, что в другой теме ведь уважаемый ВонСонг написал, о том что Васубандху у Вас в авторитете..... у нас также ; ))

----------


## Монферран

> То что патичча-самуппада = природа будды, это ктото придумал и это пошло гулять по рунету. 
> Природа будды это природа читта. См.:Уттаратантрашастра Арья Майтреи и Арья Асанги
> Природа будды это учения третьего поворота, а пратитьясамудпада первого. В учениях первого поворота Будда ничего не говорил о природе будды. Так что не стоит себя путать, а койкому не стоит путать других.


Это общепризнанный факт, что: _эти учителя говорили о взаимозависимости всех явлений, что и называлось пустотой._
Смешной аргумент про повороты может быть интересен только кому-то из буддологов, либо мнящим себе что-то "знатокам", которых занимают такие детали о том, как развивались идеи буддизма, но которые упускают суть их всех объединяющую. Природа ума и и есть натуральная буддоприрода, буддство - то, как все явления возникают в уме.




> (и не забудьте, что в другой теме ведь уважаемый ВонСонг написал, о том что Васубандху у Вас в авторитете..... у нас также ; ))


Элементы бытия [бывают] омраченные и неомраченные.

Неомраченное - [это] истина о пути и три необусловленных [элемента].


Я не вижу, чтобы в категорию неомрачённых у Васубандху затесалась бы какая-то обусловленная дхарма.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не вижу, чтобы в категорию неомрачённых у Васубандху затесалась бы какая-то обусловленная дхарма.


"Истина о пути" (точнее маргасатйа) это относится к самскара, все восемь частей. И это именно неомрачённые( без асрава)
Кстати все дхармы Будды относятся к самскара если имеется ввиду их смысл, и к рупа если имеется ввиду их звук или текстуальная запись(см. карику 25) - и это также без асрава и  конечно же не имеет своим условием возникновения авидья.

А вот "обослувленные"(точнее самскрита) бывают как с асрава так и без асрава. Это пять рупа и т.д. скандх.
Такие что с асрава это именно пять упадана скандх.
(см. карики 7,8)

(читайте пожалуйста внимательно и с целью понять(к бхашйа также обратитесь для лучшего понимания, исследуйте и другие имеющиеся переводы для расширения понимания, ну и конечно поглядывайте и в оригинальный текст, и постарайтесь насколько возможно непосредственно это рассмотреть в своём уме и имеющемся опыте в жизни), а не уподобляйтесь криптоаврамитам читающим лижбы потом цитировать цветными шрифтами(да ещё и не на языках Дхармы))




> Это общепризнанный факт, что: _эти учителя говорили о взаимозависимости всех явлений, что и называлось пустотой._
> 
> .


Вы утверждаете, что природа будды это пратитья самутпада.
Это не так. И никто с учителей такого не говорил. Это интернет утка кемто запущенная.

А то, что шуньята это взаимозависимисть, это - да. Только шуньята это ещё и причинноследственность и несамосущесть. И шуньята это не то что - пустота (это просто бывает так переводят)
Взаимозависимость и взаимообусловленность возможна разных видов, не обязательно пратитйа\патичча.
По учениям же по природе ума - надо обращаться к работам где эти учения содержаться. 
Это как напр. не верно будет в трудах по физике искать знания по психологии. Надо изучать соответствующие тематические узкоспециализированные источники.

----------


## Монферран

> "Истина о пути" (точнее маргасатйа) это относится к самскара, все восемь частей. И это именно неомрачённые( без асрава)


Вот для примера одна из этих восьми частей - первая - "правильные взгляды" или "правильное воззрение".
Они "правильные", потому что ведут к прекращению страдания. Это осознание 4-х благородных истин, т.е. истин о прекращении и авидьи, и санскары, и прочих звеньев.
Эта благородная истина о Пути - истина о прекращении, а не о каком-то "хорошем", "без асравы", возникновении.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот для примера одна из этих восьми частей - первая - "правильные взгляды" или "правильное воззрение".
> Они "правильные", потому что ведут к прекращению страдания. Это осознание 4-х благородных истин, т.е. истин о прекращении и авидьи, и санскары, и прочих звеньев.
> Эта благородная истина о Пути - истина о прекращении, а не о каком-то "хорошем", "без асравы", возникновении.


"правильные взгляды" это также самскара.
и это без асрава и это не имеет своим условием авидья.
как и прочие части марга сатйа

Не все самскары производные от авидья.
Не все самскары имеют своим условием авидья.

(касательно же хорошего, плохого и нейтрального - есть и такое. и это также не одно и тоже. это буддизм, а не абсурдистика когда всё одно и тоже, и не глупость когда всё авидья, как некоторые пытаться это представить.)

----------


## Монферран

> (п.с. _пострадать ради блага существ._ - это вообще из другой религии, западная какаято трактовка. буддизм это не учение  страдальцев)


Скорее, не страдальцев, а сострадальцев.  :Cool: 
В Брахма аячана сутте рассказывается о том, как ум Благословенного склонился к тому, чтобы вести жизнь бесхлопотную, а не к тому, чтобы обучать [других] Дхамме. И тогда вмешался Брахма Сахампати. Я и забыл, что о "сострадальческой миссии спасения" настолько прямо говорится в каноне!

----------


## Монферран

Итак, на чём мы остановились. Всё-таки истина о пути – обусловленная дхарма, санскрита. Но при этом анасрава, неомрачённая. 
И Вы считаете, что обусловлена эта истина (относящаяся к санскара) видьей, а не авидьей. 
Вот, что мне непонятно: почему Васубандху не упомянул видью среди дхарм анасрава?


Пример того, как авидья обуславливает благородный путь, даётся в Ниббедхика сутте АН 6.63. Человек только после того, как испил горькую чашу страданий, обращается к поиску пути прекращения страданий.

И каков результат страданий? Вот некий человек, одолеваемый страданием, с умом, охваченным им, печалится, горюет, и плачет. Он рыдает, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. Или же, одолеваемый страданием, с умом, охваченным им, он отправляется на внешние поиски, говоря: «У кого есть [мантра в] слово или два, чтобы положить конец этому страданию?»10 Страдание, я говорю вам, заканчивается либо безумием [от горя], либо поиском. Это называется результатом страданий.
И каково прекращение страданий? С прекращением жажды имеет место прекращение страданий.
Этот самый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь является путём, ведущим к прекращению страданий, то есть, правильные воззрения… правильное сосредоточение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Скорее, не страдальцев, а сострадальцев. 
> В Брахма аячана сутте рассказывается о том, как ум Благословенного склонился к тому, чтобы вести жизнь бесхлопотную, а не к тому, чтобы обучать [других] Дхамме. И тогда вмешался Брахма Сахампати. Я и забыл, что о "сострадальческой миссии спасения" настолько прямо говорится в каноне!


Опять же: 
так ли это, как Вы прочли исходя из своего мировоззрения ?

а я вот в той истории вижу лишь классическое традиционное понятие того индийского адатного общества:

- не учить пока не попросят, желательно ещё и выждать пока три раза не попросят.

(а Брахма просит ещё и для того, чтоб такое существо как Будда сдержало слово данное в прошлых воплощениях, иначе если не исполниться слово того кто не врёт - Боги упадут и мир развалиться. и это также понятно изнутри того мировоззрения. )
А понятно ли и это Вам ?

----------


## Монферран

Ну в этом я с Вами соглашусь. Только Вы снова не по теме уходите вбок. Этот фрагмент демонстрирует страдательность сансары даже для просветлённого. Он не омрачён, но хлопоты - это дукха. Озабоченность - дукха. Выбор - дукха. Стремление что-то изменить - дукха.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну в этом я с Вами соглашусь. Только Вы снова не по теме уходите вбок. Этот фрагмент демонстрирует страдательность сансары даже для просветлённого. Он не омрачён, но хлопоты - это дукха. Озабоченность - дукха. Выбор - дукха. Стремление что-то изменить - дукха.


После того, как Будда произнёс:
Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhanirodho ariyasaccaṃ sacchikatanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi ñāṇaṃ udapādi paññā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi.
("Это прекращение страдания мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.)
Буда ещё сорок лет учил.

А врут ли Будды ?

(Буддизм не о том, что ничего изменить нельзя и что стремление изменить чтото - духкха(как говорят некоторые страдальцы, для которых всё духкха, а это такаяже глупость как говорить - всё авидья). 
В буддизме есть различение - того что можно изменить и того что нельзя. Будда не учил отказаться от всех усилий, он учил правильным усилиям. )

Будда видению учил, и знанию, и мудрости, и ведению(видья\vijjā)
О том же, что всё есть глупость, неведение и страдания - могут учить лишь глупцы, невежды и страдальцы.

----------


## Монферран

Вы очень ловко искажаете слова оппонента. Так Вы у любого даже очень терпеливого собеседника отобьёте желание с Вами что-то обсуждать. Так, парой фраз перекинуться - не более.
Ну кто тут говорил, что ничего изменить нельзя? О каком-то фатализме мы с Вами беседовали, что ли? Банальная истина, не более: сансара исполнена страдания. И при чём тут врут ли Будды? Бред какой-то. 

На то, что Будда сорок лет учил, будучи просветлённым, я Вам уже ответил. Болезни, старение и смерть он назвал страданием. Как существо, Будда всё это испытал. И почил в бозе. Я Вам разве где-то вне сансары предлагал просветляться? Сансара и нирванна - сами знаете, тождественны в пределе.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все *возникающее* имеет своим корнем авидья.
Все прекращающееся имеет своим корнем изначальную мудрость (прекращение авидья).

Правильные взгляды не возникают. Это изначальная мудрость.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Все *возникающее* имеет своим корнем авидья.
> Все прекращающееся имеет своим корнем изначальную мудрость (прекращение авидья).
> 
> Правильные взгляды не возникают. Это изначальная мудрость.


Правильные взгляды не возникают - они обнаруживаются благодаря прекращению? Чем обусловлены правильные взгляды? 
Возникают ли правильные устремления (это так похоже на санскара) и прочие части Пути? Чем они обусловлены?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильные взгляды не возникают - они обнаруживаются благодаря прекращению? Чем обусловлены правильные взгляды? 
> Возникают ли правильные устремления (это так похоже на санскара) и прочие части Пути? Чем они обусловлены?


Возникают неправильные взгляды. Правильные взгляды обусловлены прекращением неправильных взглядов. 
Правильный путь это прекращение. Шила это прекращение цепляния. Самадхи это прекращение жажды. Праджня это прекращение невежества.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня возник вопрос , скорее всего риторический , к Т.С @*Won Soeng* :
> 
> - Вы вообще мониторили наличие интереса пользователей к Вашему продукту ?
> 
> *** Конечно дико извиняюсь , но Ваши тексты в сети (буддийские ресурсы) для стороннего наблюдателя , это просто какая-то шизофазия .
> 
> Для человека пребывающего в традиции "Дзен-буддизм" это более чем странно .
> 
> Ещё раз простите , если в чём заметили обиду .


А что тут мониторить. Наши ученые собрались и поехали к Далай Ламе за моим продуктом. Все, дружно. И то же делают западные ученые. 
Может Вы и не в курсе, но конструктивной общей теории психики (сознания) просто не существуют. Есть философские, метафизические, даже нигилистические. Но конструктивных нет, от слова совсем.

Или Вы можете что-то предложить? Откройте глаза миру. Мне всегда забавно наблюдать, как люди далекие от темы светятся убеждениями, что наука все давно знает. А вот нет. Как Джеф Хоккинз будучи молодым искал-искал и не нашел ответов, так и сейчас какой-нибудь молодой студент или школьник ищет-ищет и не находит. Найти можно только надувательство. Щек, бровей (раз уж мы про дзен тут решили тоже вспомнить). 

И вот наготу короля тоже можно уже смело показывать. Только не по Пенроузовски (тот еще сноб, распиаренный на остром замешательстве специалистов и полной непросвещенности профанов), а прямо. Нет никого, кто понимает, как возникает и работает психика. Сплошные частности и безумные гипотезы разной степени свежести и прожарки.

Можете опровергнуть? Выходите к флагу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.02.2018), Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> На каком железе все это работает? Какой размер занимает Ваша модель? На каких задачках испытывали?
> Какие экспериментальные  критерии Вы собираетесь использовать, чтобы определить для себя, что это действующее сознательное существо, а не просто алгоритм?


На любом железе. Любой размер (например есть меньше килобайта, а была на сто семьдесят терабайт). Испытываю на текстах, изображениях и временных рядах (цены). 
Экспериментальный критерий - сознание, побуждение, восприятие, чувство и форма возникают и развиваются в сцеплении с ограниченно заданными стартовыми склонностями.

"Просто алгоритм" - неопределенное понятие, используемое профанами, ничего не знающими о психике. Так же как "железо". Это все глупости, рожденные крайним замешательством в вопросе.
Вы ведь не понимаете, как на базе биологических тканей хоть таракана, хоть мыши, хоть свинки, хоть человека возникает проявляющееся на заранее неопределенных задачах чувствующее существо? 

Что общего у вируса, бактерии, жучка, кошечки, человека в их действенном проявлении? 

Психика ограничена "железом", но не определена им.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Возникают неправильные взгляды. Правильные взгляды обусловлены прекращением неправильных взглядов. 
> Правильный путь это прекращение. Шила это прекращение цепляния. Самадхи это прекращение жажды. Праджня это прекращение невежества.


Правильные взгляды сопряжены с прекращением. Когда я написал, что правильные взгляды ведут к прекращению страдания, был ли я прав? Ведь так описывается в сутте: с прекращением авидьи прекращается санскара - и так по цепи прекращения, вплоть до прекращения всей груды страданий. То есть, праджня обуславливает самадхи, а самадхи - шилу. Да?

Но мой вопрос не только о взглядах. Относятся ли правильные устремления к санскара и чем обусловлены правильные устремления (и остальные 6 частей Пути)?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какая эволюционная для человека целесообразность этой задачи? Не будет ли её решение, шагом инволюционным, в реалиях современности?


Какова для Вас ценность заданных Вами вопросов? Есть просто ценность и целесообразность задачи разработки конструктивной общей теории психики. И не надо ее ни к чему такому глубокомудрому примерять. Ее ни одна из существующих теорий не вместит и не охватит. Это величайшая задача, стоящая перед человеком и человечеством во все времена. Мощнее этой не существует задач.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как ни демонстрируй истину, увидит ее лишь тот, кто уже близок, кто уже разглядывает ее тень, ее покровы, ее шорохи и ароматы. Метафоры могут быть понятны и младенцу, но замороченный ум не знает, куда их применять.
Нужно просто остановить замороченный ум, отстраниться от него. 

Тогда хоть тысячи мудрецов будут мудрить - не замудрят.

Пока не станет ясно, что виджняна - это буквально - различие (то есть минимальный информационный элемент, бит), а композиции различий - намарупа, что буквально значит - обозначение, то все остальное никак не разобрать, не рассмотреть, не изучить. Без шансов.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Ну может быть это может как-то помочь - когда я вижу, что заморочен? Что же мне теперь - не задавать вопросов о Пути?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну может быть это может как-то помочь - когда я вижу, что заморочен? Что же мне теперь - не задавать вопросов о Пути?


Вопросы и ответы только имитация учения. Если ответы не утоляют вопросы, а лишь распаляют - учение все дальше и дальше.
Однажды нужно все-таки собраться, приехать на ретрит, сесть со всеми и только смотреть в собственный ум. Пока он не станет полностью ясен, как яркое солнце в чистом небе.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вопросы и ответы только имитация учения. Если ответы не утоляют вопросы, а лишь распаляют - учение все дальше и дальше.
> Однажды нужно все-таки собраться, приехать на ретрит, сесть со всеми и только смотреть в собственный ум. Пока он не станет полностью ясен, как яркое солнце в чистом небе.


Когда настоятель общины говорит, что даже Сутра Помоста не относится к нашей практике, у меня плодятся большие сомнения в ценности этих ретритов. Или взять для примера ту ясность, о которой Вы сказали по поводу однобитовости виджняны и композиции различий. Ясно ли это участникам ретрита? Сомневаюсь. Это не их проблема, я на них не перекладываю свою болезнь. Просто много сомнений, глупо, конечно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда настоятель общины говорит, что даже Сутра Помоста не относится к нашей практике, у меня плодятся большие сомнения в ценности этих ретритов. Или взять для примера ту ясность, о которой Вы сказали по поводу однобитовости виджняны и композиции различий. Ясно ли это участникам ретрита? Сомневаюсь. Это не их проблема, я на них не перекладываю свою болезнь. Просто много сомнений, глупо, конечно.


Один человек взял яблоко и съел. Другой сначала долго рассматривал и написал картину. Третий написал стихи о яблоке, вдохновляющем писать картины. Четвертый прочитал стихи и с неприязнью посмотрел на первого. Как он может просто взять и съесть яблоко? Да у него сердца нет!  :Wink: 

Я ведь не предлагаю Вам дискутировать с участниками ретрита. Я предлагаю Вам смотреть в свой ум. Просто Вы не можете этого делать без помощи. Совместная практика хороша тем, что выделено время, сиди и смотри. Делай что и все. А что там в уме - радуга из карандашей, прелости земли под старой корягой или черви изъедающие пропавшую рыбу - никто не определяет. Что возникает - то и смотрите.

----------

Алик (15.02.2018), Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Какова для Вас ценность заданных Вами вопросов? Есть просто ценность и целесообразность задачи разработки конструктивной общей теории психики. И не надо ее ни к чему такому глубокомудрому примерять. Ее ни одна из существующих теорий не вместит и не охватит. Это величайшая задача, стоящая перед человеком и человечеством во все времена. Мощнее этой не существует задач.


Мысли о ценности не вынашивал, речь о целесообразности лишь. Искусственное воспроизводство существа... , и величайшая задача? Пока для вас это представляет ценность, пожалуй. Но так ли это?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мысли о ценности не вынашивал, речь о целесообразности лишь. Искусственное воспроизводство существа... , и величайшая задача? Пока для вас это представляет ценность, пожалуй. Но так ли это?


Никаких сомнений. Неведение побуждает все неверные взгляды и приводит ко всем бесчисленным страданиям.
Лишь обнаружив иллюзорность всего мира человек способен отрезветь от глупости, зависти и жадности.

Уж на буддийском форуме странно было бы это объяснять или доказывать. Но если востребуете - не удивите.

Искусственное воспроизводство существа - лишь качественная демонстрация принципа, не более того. Современные люди считают себя умнее древних. Им нужно рассказать истину современными словами.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильные взгляды сопряжены с прекращением. Когда я написал, что правильные взгляды ведут к прекращению страдания, был ли я прав? Ведь так описывается в сутте: с прекращением авидьи прекращается санскара - и так по цепи прекращения, вплоть до прекращения всей груды страданий. То есть, праджня обуславливает самадхи, а самадхи - шилу. Да?
> 
> Но мой вопрос не только о взглядах. Относятся ли правильные устремления к санскара и чем обусловлены правильные устремления (и остальные 6 частей Пути)?


Прекращение не обуславливает прекращения. Просто если не возникает это - не возникает и то.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Один человек взял яблоко и съел. Другой сначала долго рассматривал и написал картину. Третий написал стихи о яблоке, вдохновляющем писать картины. Четвертый прочитал стихи и с неприязнью посмотрел на первого. Как он может просто взять и съесть яблоко? Да у него сердца нет! 
> 
> Я ведь не предлагаю Вам дискутировать с участниками ретрита. Я предлагаю Вам смотреть в свой ум. Просто Вы не можете этого делать без помощи. Совместная практика хороша тем, что выделено время, сиди и смотри. Делай что и все. А что там в уме - радуга из карандашей, прелости земли под старой корягой или черви изъедающие пропавшую рыбу - никто не определяет. Что возникает - то и смотрите.


Я не понимаю пример про яблоко. Люди смотрят в свой ум. Но достигли ли они видения виджняны и намарупы? Например, где-то люди в чём-то добились прогресса, я это увидел и мои сомнения уменьшились. А здесь я не вижу. Не они не достигли, а я не вижу.
Моя цель не дискутировать с ними, а загореться энтузиазмом от них.

----------


## Монферран

> Прекращение не обуславливает прекращения. Просто если не возникает это - не возникает и то.


В этом есть что-то красивое, неуловимое. Так хочется положить это на ось времени, а не кладётся. Прекращение и не-возникновение оказывается одно и то же!

Вы когда-то писали о иллюзии продолжающейся во времени намеренной воли. Мне кажется, это в тему:



> Единственное, что действительно вводит в заблуждение, это такая вещь, как память, опыт, связанный с этим телом. Заблуждение связанное с идеей, что все поведение есть следствие некоторой продолжающейся во времени намеренной воли - рассеивается труднее всего. Ведь это "наше все". Это и ответственность за наши поступки, и принятие решений, выбор, собственно воля и т.п. Очень трудно видеть происходящее как просто взаимодействие совокупностей. Первый шаг, который необходимо сделать, это освободиться от зависимости к форме, понять, что формы не являются чем-то самосущим, это просто обозначение некоторого образования. То есть, проникая в принцип аничча (изменчивости), возникает освобождение от представлений о формах, как о некоторой данности, чем-то самостоятельно, независимо существующем. Только глубоко проникнув в принцип изменчивости, становится возможным применить этот принцип к личности, т.е. постичь принцип анатта (безличность). 
> 
> И лишь глубоко постигнув принцип безличности, становится возможным преодоление самообособленности, и преодоление границ рождения и смерти.
> _________________
> Безмятежная ясность

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Никаких сомнений. Неведение побуждает все неверные взгляды и приводит ко всем бесчисленным страданиям.
> Лишь обнаружив иллюзорность всего мира человек способен отрезветь от глупости, зависти и жадности.
> 
> Уж на буддийском форуме странно было бы это объяснять или доказывать. Но если востребуете - не удивите.
> 
> Искусственное воспроизводство существа - лишь качественная демонстрация принципа, не более того. Современные люди считают себя умнее древних. Им нужно рассказать истину современными словами.


Искусственное породит искусственное в людях, живое породит живое. В чем целесообразность превращения искусственного в живое в людях?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Искусственное породит искусственное в людях, живое породит живое. В чем целесообразность превращения искусственного в живое в людях?


Просто Вы считаете живое особенным и сравниваете особенное с обычным. Если этого не делать, то и вопроса не возникает. Вам нужно понять, как и почему ум привязывается (делая что-то особенным) и склоняется (делая сравнения). Тогда Вы увидите особенность и обычность во всем, не цепляясь.

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не понимаю пример про яблоко. Люди смотрят в свой ум. Но достигли ли они видения виджняны и намарупы? Например, где-то люди в чём-то добились прогресса, я это увидел и мои сомнения уменьшились. А здесь я не вижу. Не они не достигли, а я не вижу.
> Моя цель не дискутировать с ними, а загореться энтузиазмом от них.


Как Вы думаете, веревка достигает предметы которые она связывает и волокна, из которых она состоит?

Что такое "достижение"?

Читайте четыре раза в день Сутру Сердца. Ум можем заблуждаться в чем-то и полагать, вто лишь достигая чего-то другого освободится от заблуждений.

Но видеть виджняна и намарупа - не значит чего-то достигать. Это значит не запутываться в иллюзиях самосущности качеств и объектов.

Когда учитель говорит: изначально ничего нет - это и значит не плутать в иллюзиях. Учитель учит изначальной точке, правильному направлению и правильному отношению. Это самая прямая Дхарма.

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> ......
> 
> Но видеть виджняна и намарупа - не значит чего-то достигать. Это значит не запутываться в иллюзиях самосущности качеств и объектов.
> 
> .........


Ну так я и использую слово "достигать" в таком смысле. Если кто-то кушает яблоко, это меня вдохновит - можно и присоединиться к пиршеству. У меня очень примитивный критерий: если люди разделяют Ваши взгляды, значит это оно самое. А если не разделяют, тогда у них другие взгляды, и только у кого-то одного они правильные.


* опять же, можно и со словом "разделять" увидеть всякие неудачные смыслы

да и со словом "ваши" тоже. правильные взгляды - они же ничьи! о май год!

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Просто Вы считаете живое особенным и сравниваете особенное с обычным. Если этого не делать, то и вопроса не возникает. Вам нужно понять, как и почему ум привязывается (делая что-то особенным) и склоняется (делая сравнения). Тогда Вы увидите особенность и обычность во всем, не цепляясь.


Я ничего не считаю, и не делаю, что вижу тут же и сообщаю не раздумывая и не привязываясь умом, не более. Вы же переходите на поиск деятельности моего ума, оставляя ответ на вопрос в стороне. 
Ещё раз повторю вопрос: В чем целесообразность превращения искусственного в живое в людях?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет никакого превращения искусственного в живое. Если Вам это не понятно, не стройте иллюзий, будто Вы не цепляетесь.

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все взгляды - неправильные. Правильные взгляды - только прекращение неведения. Тогда остаются лишь функциональные взгляды "просто как это". В них нет правильного или неправильного.

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Все взгляды - неправильные. Правильные взгляды - только прекращение неведения.


Лихо так, все понимание благого обозвать неправильными взглядами. Видать ограничения бхавы для создания модели существа уже сказываются )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Лихо так, все понимание благого обозвать неправильными взглядами. Видать ограничения бхавы для создания модели существа уже сказываются )


Ну, видимо понимание - это всегда конструкция ума. Поэтому любое понимание обманчиво. Из _конструкции_ ведь не увидеть _конструирования_. Видеть конструирование - значит видеть, как возникает любое обусловленное понимание.

Считаете ли Вы, что какое-то понимание, самое-самое правильное, необусловленно?  :Wink:

----------


## Монферран

> "просто как это"


Что-то пошло не так...

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Нет никакого превращения искусственного в живое. Если Вам это не понятно, не стройте иллюзий, будто Вы не цепляетесь.


Воот! Тогда смысл создавать искусственное, раз превращения нет? Нет никакого искусственного, не стройте иллюзий, не цепляйтесь за искусственное как ценность величайшей задачи. 
Это ж ваши слова:



> И не надо ее ни к чему такому глубокомудрому примерять. Ее ни одна из существующих теорий не вместит и не охватит. Это величайшая задача, стоящая перед человеком и человечеством во все времена. Мощнее этой не существует задач.


Нет речи о правильности или неправильности, а о целесообразности вашей работы как величайшей задачи, вот есть живой вы, есть живой я, мы живо общаемся, вы начинаете говорить об уме, правильности и неправильности и отсутствии оных, прекращении неведения, правильности взглядов, тем не менее занимаетесь искусственным, правильность коего прекратит неведение у современного человека, таким костыликом для ума современного человека утратившего древнюю связь с живым знанием вне ума в нем самом, да пожалуй, но мощности в решении этой задачи маловато, как у костылика, когда можно ходить на собственных ногах. Живого правильного магнетизма не достает, чтобы даже не заниматься искусственным, вот мощность с этим и связана, только с правильным магнетизмом. Хотя что такое правильный магнетизм? Три Великие Драгоценности, говоря по простому. Современный человек не сведущий в этом, но выстраивая  правильную искусственность на понятном ему языке предлагаемым вами путем, способен дойти так до пробуждения живого правильного магнетизма шаг за шагом. Так это?  Ну да, только костылик есть костылик, современный мир несет и новые более эффективные и масштабно мощные прецеденты путей прекращения неведения, и если функциональная мысль (взгляд) магнитна к поиску НОВОГО, то отсюда и может быть обретена та целесообразность о которой мы упомянули в самом начале общения. Человек существо творческое и если творчество развивается правильно, то новые рекорды его проявления в жизни оявят себя, раз есть магнетизм к этому. 
Далее чуть о НОВОМ (хоть особо нового здесь и нет для СУЩЕСТВ уже прошедших этим путем):
Мысль магнитна, но потенциал мысли ума не велик, вот весь вопрос как раз и в том как человечеству выйти за пределы ума (эффективно исчерпав опыт омраченного ума), чтобы уже пространственная мысль, благодаря уже большему ее потенциалу по принципу сродства и гармоничных сочетаний направила магнитно сознание каждого в присущие ее качествам области, создав тем самым живое Колесо Закона человечества, которое позволит при достижении определенной критической массы потенциала таких сгармонизированных сознаний преобразить все человечество.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, видимо понимание - это всегда конструкция ума. Поэтому любое понимание обманчиво. Из _конструкции_ ведь не увидеть _конструирования_. Видеть конструирование - значит видеть, как возникает любое обусловленное понимание.
> 
> Считаете ли Вы, что какое-то понимание, самое-самое правильное, необусловленно?


а по чему нет, напр.:

Понимание арьев.
Понимание будд.
Понимание школьника, какого -то излагаемого ему предмета.
и т.д.

Всё это правильные понимания. Хоть и обусловленные. Необусловленного ведь вообще нет ничего, но если понимание обусловленно тем что есть и так как это есть, то это - правильное понимание, точнее правильно сказать - понимание.
Ведь неправильных пониманий вообще нет, так как не-правильное понимание, это - непонимание.

----------


## Монферран

> Необусловленного ведь вообще нет ничего, но если понимание обусловленно тем что есть и так как это есть, то это - правильное понимание, точнее правильно сказать - понимание.


Ум ясной светы разве чем-то обусловлен? Вы же говорили, что светом надо рассеивать всякую тьму.  :Wink:  
_"Обусловленно тем так как есть"_- это забааавно! Моё понимание говорит мне, что Вас надо спросить на предмет _"обусловленно тем, так как нет"_  :Mad:

----------


## Йен

> Ну, видимо понимание - это всегда конструкция ума. Поэтому любое понимание обманчиво. Из _конструкции_ ведь не увидеть _конструирования_. Видеть конструирование - значит видеть, как возникает любое обусловленное понимание.
> 
> Считаете ли Вы, что какое-то понимание, самое-самое правильное, необусловленно?


Любой ум обусловлен и это единственный инструмент с которым можно освободиться от него же.  Необусловлена только ниббана, прямое знание ниббаны тоже обусловлено ниббаной как объектом. 
Есть дискурсивное знание благого и неблагого - это относится к правильным воззрениям.

----------


## Йен

> Нет речи о правильности или неправильности, а о целесообразности вашей работы как величайшей задачи, вот есть живой вы, есть живой я, мы живо общаемся, вы начинаете говорить об уме, правильности и неправильности и отсутствии оных, прекращении неведения, правильности взглядов, тем не менее занимаетесь искусственным, правильность коего прекратит неведение у современного человека, таким костыликом для ума современного человека утратившего древнюю связь с живым знанием вне ума в нем самом, да пожалуй, но мощности в решении этой задачи маловато, как у костылика, когда можно ходить на собственных ногах. Живого правильного магнетизма не достает, чтобы даже не заниматься искусственным, вот мощность с этим и связана, только с правильным магнетизмом. Хотя что такое правильный магнетизм? Три Великие Драгоценности, говоря по простому. Современный человек не сведущий в этом, но выстраивая  правильную искусственность на понятном ему языке предлагаемым вами путем, способен дойти так до пробуждения живого правильного магнетизма шаг за шагом. Так это?  Ну да, только костылик есть костылик, современный мир несет и новые более эффективные и масштабно мощные прецеденты путей прекращения неведения, и если функциональная мысль (взгляд) магнитна к поиску НОВОГО, то отсюда и может быть обретена та целесообразность о которой мы упомянули в самом начале общения. Человек существо творческое и если творчество развивается правильно, то новые рекорды его проявления в жизни оявят себя, раз есть магнетизм к этому. 
> Далее чуть о НОВОМ (хоть особо нового здесь и нет для СУЩЕСТВ уже прошедших этим путем):
> Мысль магнитна, но потенциал мысли ума не велик, вот весь вопрос как раз и в том как человечеству выйти за пределы ума (эффективно исчерпав опыт омраченного ума), чтобы уже пространственная мысль, благодаря уже большему ее потенциалу по принципу сродства и гармоничных сочетаний направила магнитно сознание каждого в присущие ее качествам области, создав тем самым живое Колесо Закона человечества, которое позволит при достижении определенной критической массы потенциала таких сгармонизированных сознаний преобразить все человечество.


Вы форумом ошиблись.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ум ясной светы разве чем-то обусловлен? Вы же говорили, что светом надо рассеивать всякую тьму.  
> _"Обусловленно тем так как есть"_- это забааавно! Моё понимание говорит мне, что Вас надо спросить на предмет _"обусловленно тем, так как нет"_


"Ум ясный свет" это технический термин указывающий на природу ума. И естественно природа ума обусловлена умом, так как вне умов существ - нет и никакой самосущей природы ума. Как и нет какогото ума существа вне природы ума. 
Всё несамосуще, обусловлено и взаимозависимо. И есть разные виды обусловленности и их надо знать и их надо различать, а уже потом приступать к изучению ПС, ещё конечно для понимания ПС надо знать и различать виды причин.

Свет рассеивающий тьму, это - знание рассеивающее невежество.

"обусловленно тем, так как нет" - это чё за ?
Объясните о чём Вы.

----------


## Монферран

> Любой ум обусловлен и это единственный инструмент с которым можно освободиться от него же.  Необусловлена только ниббана, прямое знание ниббаны тоже обусловлено ниббаной как объектом. 
> Есть дискурсивное знание благого и неблагого - это относится к правильным воззрениям.


Ну может быть, ниббана и является критерием правильных взглядов. Иначе, если нет прекращения неведения, лишь дискурсивное знание может быть подобно знанию уголовного кодекса уголовником.

----------


## Монферран

> "Ум ясный свет" это технический термин указывающий на природу ума. И естественно природа ума обусловлена умом, так как вне умов существ - нет и никакой самосущей природы ума. Как и нет какогото ума существа вне природы ума.


А я думаю, что природа ума - это общий принцип, а умы существ - конкретика. Каковы умы существ, конкретно - зависит от природы ума, в общем. А не наоборот.
Это же не статистические данные - собрали инфу по всем умам и обобщили их природу.



> "обусловленно тем, так как нет" - это чё за ?
> Объясните о чём Вы.


 Вотыменно. Что это за понимание, обусловленное тем, чего нет? (как дуал указанному Вами). Как в сказке Филатова: то чаво на белом свете вообче не может быть. 
Может быть ложное представление о мнимой обусловленности, ошибка, но не понимание обусловленное ошибкой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А я думаю, что природа ума - это общий принцип, а умы существ - конкретика. Каковы умы существ, конкретно - зависит от природы ума, в общем. А не наоборот.
> Это же не статистические данные - собрали инфу по всем умам и обобщили их природу.
>  Вотыменно. Что это за понимание, обусловленное тем, чего нет? (как дуал указанному Вами). Как в сказке Филатова: то чаво на белом свете вообче не может быть. 
> Может быть ложное представление о мнимой обусловленности, ошибка, но не понимание обусловленное ошибкой.


Природа ума это и есть - природа ума каждого существа. "свет" - способность знать , "ясность"- способность формировать "картину" познаваемого на основе информации полученной через органы восприятия и внутренних тенденций ума того или иного существа.
Вот это присуще уму каждого существа. По другому и сказать про ум нельзя было на индийском, так как это значение - читта.
А вот иностранцам уже пришлось объяснять.
Китайцы вон вообще этого несмогли понять, у них на тот момент уже хорошо развиты были слишком отличные мировоззрения и язык от индийских, пришлось Бодхидхарме без слов учить, "чашки" уже своим небуддийским были до краёв наполнены )
 Возможно и люди с современными западными мировоззрением и языками, развивавшихся  в другую сторону от тех индийских, также не смогут понять. А может и смогут, корни то у нас индоевропейцев общие )

Это как природа материи есть - природа всего материального.

Если нечто основано на том чего нет, то это приписывание чемуто не присущих тому свойств, качеств и характеристик, тоесть - авидья.
Как например приписывание рупа свойств, качеств и характеристик читта; или наоборот приписывание читте рупового.
Это непонимание.

----------


## Йен

> Ну может быть, ниббана и является критерием правильных взглядов. Иначе, если нет прекращения неведения, лишь дискурсивное знание может быть подобно знанию уголовного кодекса уголовником.


Здесь гадание ни к чему. В ПК описано - что относится к правильным воззрениям.
Знание ниббаны как прекращения дуккхи - это только одна из БИ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Вы говорите о чём-то своём.
Я попытался Вам объяснить, что природа ума не обусловлена конкретным умом, Вашим, например, или ещё кого-то. Природа не обусловлена её частным проявлением. 

В примере с приписыванием неприсущих свойств... назовём приписывание для простоты - ошибка. Сама ошибка и есть неверное понимание. Какое-то масло обусловленное маслом получается, если сказать: _неправильное понимание, обусловленное ошибкой._ Попытался наглядно...

----------


## Монферран

> Здесь гадание ни к чему. В ПК описано - что относится к правильным воззрениям.
> Знание ниббаны как прекращения дуккхи - это только одна из БИ.


В ПК - это Путь, не так ли? Какие ещё правильные воззрения вне Пути? А Путь - это путь к нирванне.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы говорите о чём-то своём.
> Я попытался Вам объяснить, что природа ума не обусловлена конкретным умом, Вашим, например, или ещё кого-то. Природа не обусловлена её частным проявлением. 
> 
> В примере с приписыванием неприсущих свойств... назовём приписывание для простоты - ошибка. Сама ошибка и есть неверное понимание. Какое-то масло обусловленное маслом получается, если сказать: _неправильное понимание, обусловленное ошибкой._ Попытался наглядно...


Так нет и никаких умов\никакого ума - вне конкретных умов существ.
Как нет и никакой природы ума - вне природы ума конкретных умов существ.

Природа ума это не только понятие\концеп, это то что присуще уму каждого существа. Способность знать и формировать познаваемое. Вне  конкретного ума конкретного существа - этого нет.
И это не присуще, тому что - рупа. Потому то и называется - рупа, а это - читта.

Не-правильное-понимание это непонимание.
Понимание и непонимание это разное и взаимоисключающее.
По природе: ошибка и непонимание, да - это одно и тоже. Как напр. авидья и пять её "питаний".
Поэтому устраняя ошибку устраняется и непонимание. Как нпр. устраняя "питания авидьи" устраняется авидья.
И это устраняется пониманием:  того что есть(самвритти сатья) и того как\каким образом это есть (парамартха сатья)

И то как\каким образом нечто есть - несуществует вне этого что есть.
Прамартха сатья несуществует вне самвритти сатья.
Это также тотже вид взаимосвязи и взаимообуславливания, что и между природой ума и умом.

----------


## Монферран

Владимир Николаевич, так всегда бывает с любой природой. Природа - не вне её частных проявлений. А говорили мы о обусловленности. 

Говоря: _одно и то же_ , Вы как бы расписываетесь в том, что говорили об обусловленности понимания самим собой. Вы не понимаете, что обусловленность - это связь явлений.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В ПК - это Путь, не так ли? Какие ещё правильные воззрения вне Пути? А Путь - это путь к нирванне.


Вот кстати это также утверждение самосущего.

Так как нет никакой нирваны вне: нирваны\прекращения неверных взглядов, прекращения неверных мотиваций,... прекращения не верных усилий,..... прекращения авидья, прекращения клеш.
Нирвана это именно прекращение, буддийское прекращение это именно прекращение вышеперечисленного.
И это имеет остаток. В остатке:
правильные взгляды, правильные мотивации и т.д.
Буддизм это не нигилизм.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, так всегда бывает с любой природой. Природа - не вне её частных проявлений. А говорили мы о обусловленности. 
> 
> Говоря: _одно и то же_ , Вы как бы расписываетесь в том, что говорили об обусловленности понимания самим собой. Вы не понимаете, что обусловленность - это связь явлений.


Нет никакой природы вне содержащего эту природу. Содержащее эту природу - это и есть природа этого (парамартха сатья), а частные проявления это самвритти сатья. И то и то сатья; и одно не существует гдето вне второго.

Нет какихто самосущих дхарминов вне дхарм.
Буддизм этим отличается от индуизмов.

Арья Асанга вот напр. приводил метафору о бедном нищем рудокопе роющем горную породу далеко в горах, и живущем на золотой жиле.
Нечего искать чегото другого вне того что есть, это путь в никуда, так как вне того что есть и нет ничего другого.

----------


## Монферран

> Вот кстати это также утверждение самосущего.
> 
> Так как нет никакой нирваны вне: нирваны\прекращения неверных взглядов, прекращения неверных мотиваций,... прекращения не верных усилий,..... прекращения авидья, прекращения клеш.
> Нирвана это именно прекращение, буддийское прекращение это именно прекращение вышеперечисленного.
> И это имеет остаток. В остатке:
> правильные взгляды, правильные мотивации и т.д.
> Буддизм это не нигилизм.


Может быть, "путь к нирванне" - формулировка так себе. Можно "путь с нирваной". Но вспомните, мы говорили о видении и понимании. Понимание обусловлено, а нирвана - нет. Когда правильное видение обнажается при прекращении (нирванне), то оно явно предпочтительнее дискурсивного.

Буддизм - не нигилизм, но ведь есть и нирванна-без-остатка. Разве не знакомы? Да и остаток не тот, что Вы думаете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А говорили мы о обусловленности. 
> 
> .


А мы и говорим именно о обусловленности и взаимозависимости.

Есть разные виды обусловленности и взаимозависимости.
И их также надо знать и различать, чтоб понимать о чём буддизм.

----------


## Монферран

У Вас, Владимир Николаевич, во всех слегка затягивающихся дискуссиях это излюбленный аргумент: Есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, что и не снилось вашим мудрецам.  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм - не нигилизм, но ведь есть и нирванна-без-остатка. Разве не знакомы? Да и остаток не тот, что Вы думаете.


Прекращений много разных есть, но это просто иные прекращения.

То что в рунете называют нирванна-без-остатка, это иное прекращение, иное\другое по индийский пари, паринирвана.
Нирвана которой учил Будда это именно нирвана клеш.
Так как именно клеши обязательное условие переживания духкха. 
Об этом 4ИБ , а не о иной нирване.
https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm
(клеши и тришна\танха, это по сути тоже, просто с разных сторон рассматриваемое)

(махапаринирвана, это иное прекращение названное великим, так как это уход\смерть Будды, пример того как нужно умирать когда придёт время. для этого конечно надо осуществить нирвану ту что есть третья истина арьев, клеша нирвану. а в общем, то к инойнирване мы и так все прийдем)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лихо так, все понимание благого обозвать неправильными взглядами. Видать ограничения бхавы для создания модели существа уже сказываются )


И что, Вы можете указать на какие-то благие взгляды, которые правильные? (тут должен быть значок ироничной насмешки).
Дерзайте. До чего же люди порой не готовы осознавать Дхарму, зато лихо вспоминать о лихости. Ну так я уверен в том что высказал чистейшую Дхарму. Никуда не торопясь это можно разобрать. А Вашу эмоциональную реакцию - есть смысл разбирать? Есть за ней что-то "правильное"?

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Воот! Тогда смысл создавать искусственное, раз превращения нет? Нет никакого искусственного, не стройте иллюзий, не цепляйтесь за искусственное как ценность величайшей задачи.


Это же Вы тут цепляетесь за искусственное зачем-то. Вы и не стройте иллюзий, хорошо?

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> а по чему нет, напр.:
> 
> Понимание арьев.
> Понимание будд.
> Понимание школьника, какого -то излагаемого ему предмета.
> и т.д.
> 
> Всё это правильные понимания. Хоть и обусловленные. Необусловленного ведь вообще нет ничего, но если понимание обусловленно тем что есть и так как это есть, то это - правильное понимание, точнее правильно сказать - понимание.
> Ведь неправильных пониманий вообще нет, так как не-правильное понимание, это - непонимание.


Вы еще не знаете. Нет никакого понимания у арьев. Понимание это вполне определенный психический процесс, возникающий при условии неведения. Не осознавая этого, Вы просто думаете, что если найдете какое-то особенное "правильное" понимание - то спасетесь. Но нет. Просто еще больше заморочитесь "правильным".

Видеть возникновение груды страданий - вот и все правильное воззрения. Никакого понимания в этом нет. Есть только прекращение заблуждений о том, что есть что-то правильное и что-то неправильное.
Вам возможно этого не понять и Вы подумаете, что я тут утрирую или в маразм, например, впал. 

Но это глубокая и точная истина. У Вас есть шансы однажды ее прозреть. А пока можете верить в то, что считаете нужным, я не хочу с Вами спорить, поскольку вижу то, чего не видите Вы и это непреодолимое препятствие для Вас.

----------

Монферран (13.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> "Ум ясный свет" это технический термин указывающий на природу ума. И естественно природа ума обусловлена умом, так как вне умов существ - нет и никакой самосущей природы ума. Как и нет какогото ума существа вне природы ума.


Я тут снова наткнулся на лекцию Буддадаса Бхиккху, которую Вы некогда цитировали, а в конце прошлого года я и сам Вам обращал на неё внимание, когда мы обсуждали с Вами примерно то же самое: "умы существ". 

И у меня возникли следующая мысли:
Вот Вы сами цитируете его слова:
Мир пуст. Пуст от чего? Пуст от «себя» и того, что принадлежит «себе». Лишь за этим исключением всё остальное присутствует, до тех пор, пока не появится идея «себя» и «моего»
Как-то после этих слов уважаемого мастера надо внимательнее отнестись к термину "ум существа". Существо - это же ведь только в немудром повседневном опыте что-то существенное. Когда Вы говорите, что нет какого-то ума вне существ, это же не должно означать, что есть ум у существ. Говорит же Бхиккху: принадлежности себе нет. Есть всего лишь рождённые кхандхи. Мы их для удобства называем существом. Примерно как в выражении: "музей принадлежит городу". Ясно, что нет такой сущности, город-владелец, но так удобно донести мысль.

Так вот, Вы говорили: мол, как же так - ум есть, а существа ещё нет - такого быть не может. Не может быть ум без существа.
Ну я Вам транслировал стандартное: что существо - это лишь всполохи переменчивых представлений. Вот Вы показали пальцем на существо, а в следующий момент уже и нету того, на что показали. Уже "всё не так, ребята"  :Smilie:  Ну и тогда скажите мне, без какого существа нет ума? Наверное скажете, что без потока нет ума.

Тогда я спрошу Вас: а откуда такое высокое почитание потока у Вас? Да, Вы вновь и вновь повторяете: нет ничего самосущего. Но к существу как-то особое пристрастие питаете. Это же просто сочетание дхарм. Мало ли других сочетаний дхарм бывает? 

И если Вы посмотрите на поток как на дхармы, просто там окажутся дхармы, которые не есть существо. Как песчинки - не есть песчаная статуя. Какой смысл говорить, что эти дхармочки - без существа? Они же становятся существом только из-за цепляния. Без цепляния нет ничего существенного. Существо - по определению рождённые совокупности цепляния. Вы назвать что-то существом можете, только цепляясь. Как в бесформенном облаке вдруг почудится образ барашка. Вы же не задаётесь вопросом: а как может облако быть до барашка? (это грубый пример, это не значит, что ум вне существ, просто существа скомпанованы умом).

И тут есть интересный момент в статье Бхиккху: он говорит о том, что представляет из себя *Сердце буддизма*.
Сердце буддизма в понимании языка Дхаммы, по утверждению самого Будды - это отсутствие цепляния за что бы то ни было.
Ну это чисто, чтобы лишний голос в пользу ПС был.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> И что, Вы можете указать на какие-то благие взгляды, которые правильные? (тут должен быть значок ироничной насмешки).
> Дерзайте. До чего же люди порой не готовы осознавать Дхарму, зато лихо вспоминать о лихости. Ну так я уверен в том что высказал чистейшую Дхарму. Никуда не торопясь это можно разобрать. А Вашу эмоциональную реакцию - есть смысл разбирать? Есть за ней что-то "правильное"?


Продолжайте спорить с ПК и изобретать свой вариант "чистейшей Дхаммы", так она и искажается со временем. Но хорошо, что у нас пока есть сутты  )

Саммадиттхи сутта:

Когда ученик Благородных понимает неблагое и корень неблагого, благое и корень благого, то в таком случае он тот, кто имеет правильные воззрения, чьи воззрения прямые, кто имеет непоколебимую уверенность в Дхамме, кто прибыл к этой подлинной Дхамме.
И что такое, друзья, неблагое? Что такое корень неблагого? Что такое благое? Что такое корень благого? Убийство живых существ – это неблагое. Взятие того, что не было дано – это неблагое. Неблагое поведение в чувственных удовольствиях – это неблагое. Ложь – это неблагое. Злобная речь – это неблагое. Грубая речь – это неблагое. Пустословие – это неблагое. Алчность – это неблагое. Недоброжелательность – это неблагое. Неправильные воззрения – это неблагое. Вот что называется неблагим.
И что такое корень неблагого? Жажда – это корень неблагого. Злоба – это корень неблагого. Заблуждение – это корень неблагого. Вот что называется корнем неблагого.
И что такое благое? Воздержание от убийства – это благое. Воздержание от взятия того, что не было дано – это благое. Воздержание от неблагого поведения в чувственных удовольствиях – это благое. Воздержание от лжи – это благое, воздержание от злобной речи – это благое. Воздержание от грубой речи – это благое. Воздержание от пустословия – это благое. Отсутствие алчности – это благое. Не-недоброжелательность – это благое. Правильные воззрения – это благое. Вот что называется благим.
И что такое корень благого? Не-жажда – это корень благого. Не-злоба – это корень благого. Не-заблуждение – это корень благого. Вот что называется корнем благого.
Когда ученик Благородных таким образом понял неблагое и корень неблагого, благое и корень благого, он всецело оставляет скрытую склонность к страсти, разрушает скрытую склонность к отвращению, искореняет скрытую склонность к воззрению и самомнению «я», и посредством оставления невежества и зарождения истинного знания он здесь и сейчас кладёт конец страданиям. И таким образом тоже ученик Благородных является тем, кто имеет правильные воззрения, чьи воззрения прямые, кто имеет непоколебимую уверенность в Дхамме, кто прибыл к этой подлинной Дхамме».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

И вот они скрестили шпаги, чтобы в яростной схватке показать торжество ненасилия.




> Продолжайте спорить с ПК и изобретать свой вариант "чистейшей Дхаммы", так она и искажается со временем. Но хорошо, что у нас пока есть сутты  )
> 
> Саммадиттхи сутта:
> 
> ...


До того, как Ваш собеседник ответит (если ответит), позвольте полюбопытствовать. Такое впечатление, будто в этой сутте (она упоминалась уже в этой ветке) Вас убеждают в Вашей правоте слова "благое" и "правильные воззрения". Но обратили ли Вы внимание, что корнем благого названы невозникающие условия, с частицей не-? Благое и правильное упомянуто, но как в самом деле Вы на него укажете, если оно не возникает?

Например, убийца никого не убивает на протяжении обозримого времени, убийство не возникает. И Вы найдёте в этом критерий благого и правильного в нём?
С другой стороны, когда убийство происходит, т.е. возникает, сразу же можно указать на неблагое.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы еще не знаете. Нет никакого понимания у арьев. Понимание это вполне определенный психический процесс, возникающий при условии неведения. Не осознавая этого, Вы просто думаете, что если найдете какое-то особенное "правильное" понимание - то спасетесь. Но нет. Просто еще больше заморочитесь "правильным".
> 
> Видеть возникновение груды страданий - вот и все правильное воззрения. Никакого понимания в этом нет. Есть только прекращение заблуждений о том, что есть что-то правильное и что-то неправильное.
> Вам возможно этого не понять и Вы подумаете, что я тут утрирую или в маразм, например, впал. 
> 
> Но это глубокая и точная истина. У Вас есть шансы однажды ее прозреть. А пока можете верить в то, что считаете нужным, я не хочу с Вами спорить, поскольку вижу то, чего не видите Вы и это непреодолимое препятствие для Вас.


Ну, вот уже и арьев понимания нет  :Frown: 
Что дальше ?
У махасаттв и у будд хоть есть понимание ?

Касательно прозрения, то и зреть и прозреть и видеть можно много чего, но это не обязательно будет сопровождаться пониманием.

----------


## Шуньяананда

В коннотации к названию темы-а когда оно уже будет готово,это ваше систтемное исследование???

----------


## Монферран

> Ну, вот уже и арьев понимания нет 
> Что дальше ?
> У махасаттв и у будд хоть есть понимание ?
> 
> Касательно прозрения, то и зреть и прозреть и видеть можно много чего, но это не обязательно будет сопровождаться пониманием.


Просто эти уважаемые господа и уважаемый Вон Сонг следуют совету уважаемого Буддадаса Бхиккху:

Всё есть и всё это можно распознать и использовать. Вперёд, идите и попробуйте поиспользовать всё это! Только один момент - не продуцируйте идей «я» и «моё»!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Продолжайте спорить с ПК и изобретать свой вариант "чистейшей Дхаммы", так она и искажается со временем. Но хорошо, что у нас пока есть сутты  )
> 
> Саммадиттхи сутта:
> 
> Когда ученик Благородных понимает неблагое и корень неблагого, благое и корень благого, то в таком случае он тот, кто имеет правильные воззрения, чьи воззрения прямые, кто имеет непоколебимую уверенность в Дхамме, кто прибыл к этой подлинной Дхамме.
> И что такое, друзья, неблагое? Что такое корень неблагого? Что такое благое? Что такое корень благого? Убийство живых существ – это неблагое. Взятие того, что не было дано – это неблагое. Неблагое поведение в чувственных удовольствиях – это неблагое. Ложь – это неблагое. Злобная речь – это неблагое. Грубая речь – это неблагое. Пустословие – это неблагое. Алчность – это неблагое. Недоброжелательность – это неблагое. Неправильные воззрения – это неблагое. Вот что называется неблагим.
> И что такое корень неблагого? Жажда – это корень неблагого. Злоба – это корень неблагого. Заблуждение – это корень неблагого. Вот что называется корнем неблагого.
> И что такое благое? Воздержание от убийства – это благое. Воздержание от взятия того, что не было дано – это благое. Воздержание от неблагого поведения в чувственных удовольствиях – это благое. Воздержание от лжи – это благое, воздержание от злобной речи – это благое. Воздержание от грубой речи – это благое. Воздержание от пустословия – это благое. Отсутствие алчности – это благое. Не-недоброжелательность – это благое. Правильные воззрения – это благое. Вот что называется благим.
> И что такое корень благого? Не-жажда – это корень благого. Не-злоба – это корень благого. Не-заблуждение – это корень благого. Вот что называется корнем благого.
> Когда ученик Благородных таким образом понял неблагое и корень неблагого, благое и корень благого, он всецело оставляет скрытую склонность к страсти, разрушает скрытую склонность к отвращению, искореняет скрытую склонность к воззрению и самомнению «я», и посредством оставления невежества и зарождения истинного знания он здесь и сейчас кладёт конец страданиям. И таким образом тоже ученик Благородных является тем, кто имеет правильные воззрения, чьи воззрения прямые, кто имеет непоколебимую уверенность в Дхамме, кто прибыл к этой подлинной Дхамме».


Ну вот Вы прочитали. Поняли? А поняв - что рассматриваете? Видите благое и неблагое, корень благого и неблагого?
Что Вам дает знание слов и их запоминание?

Пока Вы думаете, что правильные воззрения это понимание - Вы далеки от правильных воззрений. 
А сутта правильная и нет ни малейшего противоречия у меня с этой суттой. Вы просто цепляетесь за слово "понимает" в первой строке и думаете, что это "понимает", такое же, как Ваше "понимаю смысл этого текста".

И эти люди запрещают мне ковыряться в носу?  :Smilie: 
Когда поймете, что значит воззрение не опирающееся на понимание, можем продолжить. А пока - нет смысла, Вы привязаны к словам. Читайте сутты хоть до года сурка - понимание слов не приведет к прозрению. Прозрение не опирается на сутты, сутты лишь помогают отбросить неверные взгляды, прекратить их. А если вместо отбрасывания коллекционируются новые - это неправильный путь.

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В коннотации к названию темы-а когда оно уже будет готово,это ваше систтемное исследование???


Написано же в первом сообщении. Статья на хабр - на майских. Публикации - в 2019-м.

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018), Шуньяананда (14.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, вот уже и арьев понимания нет 
> Что дальше ?
> У махасаттв и у будд хоть есть понимание ?
> 
> Касательно прозрения, то и зреть и прозреть и видеть можно много чего, но это не обязательно будет сопровождаться пониманием.


Вот Вы сами в последнем предложении себе ответили. 

Понимание не является ни условием, ни причиной прозрения. А только лишь следствием, да и то - необязательным. 
Сама жажда понимания - есть болезнь ума. Вот четыре болезни ума: объяснять, сравнивать, отрицать и утверждать.

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну вот Вы прочитали. Поняли? А поняв - что рассматриваете? Видите благое и неблагое, корень благого и неблагого?
> Что Вам дает знание слов и их запоминание?
> 
> Пока Вы думаете, что правильные воззрения это понимание - Вы далеки от правильных воззрений. 
> А сутта правильная и нет ни малейшего противоречия у меня с этой суттой. Вы просто цепляетесь за слово "понимает" в первой строке и думаете, что это "понимает", такое же, как Ваше "понимаю смысл этого текста".
> 
> И эти люди запрещают мне ковыряться в носу? 
> Когда поймете, что значит воззрение не опирающееся на понимание, можем продолжить. А пока - нет смысла, Вы привязаны к словам. Читайте сутты хоть до года сурка - понимание слов не приведет к прозрению. Прозрение не опирается на сутты, сутты лишь помогают отбросить неверные взгляды, прекратить их. А если вместо отбрасывания коллекционируются новые - это неправильный путь.


Извините, что вмешиваюсь в диалог. Обычно я с Вами никогда не спорю, и сейчас хочу высказать контраргумент, только ради прояснения ситуации для себя.
Возможно, оппонент согласен, что в этой сутте и понимать-то нечего. Прямо указано Буддой: что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо. И уважаемому Йену кажется, что Вы домысливаете некую дополнительную трудность к необходимости принять к сведению то, что указано прямо как благое и неблагое. Ну тупо надо не врать, не убивать и буддет нам всем счастье.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Извините, что вмешиваюсь в диалог. Обычно я с Вами никогда не спорю, и сейчас хочу высказать контраргумент, только ради прояснения ситуации для себя.
> Возможно, оппонент согласен, что в этой сутте и понимать-то нечего. Прямо указано Буддой: что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо. И уважаемому Йену кажется, что Вы домысливаете некую дополнительную трудность к необходимости принять к сведению то, что указано прямо как благое и неблагое. Ну тупо надо не врать, не убивать и буддет нам всем счастье.


Уважаемый Йен нафантазировал себе противоречие моих слов с этой суттой. Что говорит о фантазировании им неких правильных воззрений, о которых ни сказать он не может, ни указать на них вне слов. 

Хорошее и плохое - все возникает. Благое и неблагое - среди них нет правильных воззрений. Не-заблуждение, не-жадность, не-зависить - это все прекращение, а не возникновение.
Пока не станет очевидно, полностью ясно (независимо от понимания и объяснения), что между нирваной и сансарой нет даже тени различия, обсуждения разных сутр не приведут к прозрению Дхармы. Нужно увидеть две стороны - возникновение и прекращение.

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот Вы сами в последнем предложении себе ответили. 
> 
> Понимание не является ни условием, ни причиной прозрения. А только лишь следствием, да и то - необязательным. 
> Сама жажда понимания - есть болезнь ума. Вот четыре болезни ума: объяснять, сравнивать, отрицать и утверждать.


Базовая болезнь ума - непонимание.
Остальные болезни ума - производные от этого.

А то, что у арьев нет понимания - это вообще улёт фантазии, покруче искусственного чувствующего\переживающего существа  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Уважаемый Йен нафантазировал себе противоречие моих слов с этой суттой. Что говорит о фантазировании им неких правильных воззрений, о которых ни сказать он не может, ни указать на них вне слов. 
> 
> Хорошее и плохое - все возникает. Благое и неблагое - среди них нет правильных воззрений. Не-заблуждение, не-жадность, не-зависить - это все прекращение, а не возникновение.
> Пока не станет очевидно, полностью ясно (независимо от понимания и объяснения), что между нирваной и сансарой нет даже тени различия, обсуждения разных сутр не приведут к прозрению Дхармы. Нужно увидеть две стороны - возникновение и прекращение.


Эх, согласен с Вами, что суть вопроса в видении возникновения и прекращения. Хотя видеть - не вижу. Интересно, а Вы встречали хотя бы одного тхеравадина, кто живёт в обнимку с тождеством сансары и нирванны?

Я думаю, что слова Будды "Правильные воззрения – это благое" в таком случае это такой вот тонкий троллинг, провоцирующий недопонимание (а как ещё сказать?) между последователями Нагарджуны и теми, кто пока что не достиг (упс!) означенного видения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Базовая болезнь ума - непонимание.
> Остальные болезни ума - производные от этого.
> 
> А то, что у арьев нет понимания - это вообще улёт фантазии, покруче искусственного чувствующего\переживающего существа


Ну это Ваша привязанность к пониманию переворачивает в Вашем уме Дхарму с видения-как-есть на понимание-слов-как-кто-то-рассказывает-что-он-услышал-как-рассказывал-тот-кто-что-то-увидел

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эх, согласен с Вами, что суть вопроса в видении возникновения и прекращения. Хотя видеть - не вижу. Интересно, а Вы встречали хотя бы одного тхеравадина, кто живёт в обнимку с тождеством сансары и нирванны?
> 
> Я думаю, что слова Будды "Правильные воззрения – это благое" в таком случае это такой вот тонкий троллинг, провоцирующий недопонимание (а как ещё сказать?) между последователями Нагарджуны и теми, кто пока что не достиг (упс!) означенного видения.


Понимает в данном контексте значит "видит связь". То есть видит и неблагое, и корень неблагого. Это значит что видит возникновение неблагого, причину неблагого, прекращение неблагого и путь к прекращению неблагого. Так же и с благим.

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Понимает в данном контексте значит "видит связь". То есть видит и неблагое, и корень неблагого. Это значит что видит возникновение неблагого, причину неблагого, прекращение неблагого и путь к прекращению неблагого. Так же и с благим.


Но для того, кто не видит связь, а просто читает сутту, слова Будды "Правильные воззрения – это благое" - сбивают с толку. 
Как коан какой-нибудь. 
Ведь истина - в том, что "Благое и неблагое - среди них нет правильных воззрений."
 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но для того, кто не видит связь, а просто читает сутту, слова Будды "Правильные воззрения – это благое" - сбивают с толку. 
> Как коан какой-нибудь. 
> Ведь истина - в том, что "Благое и неблагое - среди них нет правильных воззрений."


Когда человек не видит того, о чем читает, он всегда оказывается в замешательстве. 
Но на самом деле проблема в том, что всякий может видеть благое и неблагое. Проблема начинается тогда, когда вместо того, чтобы видеть, он начинает фантазировать за этим, перед этим и вместо этого самые разные идеи, которые и сам не видит, и показать не может, но защищает их, и считает Дхармой.

----------

Монферран (14.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Пока не станет очевидно, полностью ясно (независимо от рпонимания и объяснения), что между нирваной и сансарой нет даже тени различия, обсуждения разных сутр не приведут к прозрению Дхармы. Нужно увидеть две стороны - возникновение и прекращение.


Ну вот теперь более-менее понятно это странное мировоззрение, эдакая смесь Махаяны и сутт ПК, на который опирается Тхеравада без учения о тождестве ниббаны и сансары. 
Отсекаем все из сутт, что считаем лишним и получаем "чистую Дхамму", где правильные воззрения - только прекращение, безо всяких там памятований о благом и неблагом. Некоторые идут еще дальше, "просветлев" начинают считать, что они уже выше сансарическго "добра и зла", в том числе обетов силы, потому теперь можно творить что вздумается, например убить кого-нибудь.

----------


## Монферран

> Когда человек не видит того, о чем читает, он всегда оказывается в замешательстве. 
> Но на самом деле проблема в том, что всякий может видеть благое и неблагое. Проблема начинается тогда, когда вместо того, чтобы видеть, он начинает фантазировать за этим, перед этим и вместо этого самые разные идеи, которые и сам не видит, и показать не может, но защищает их, и считает Дхармой.


Но если бы Вы писали сутту для блага других, разве стали бы писать: "Правильные воззрения – это благое" ?
Но по факту Вы сейчас пишете такую "сутту", и в ней иная по смыслу формулировка: "Благое и неблагое - среди них нет правильных воззрений."
Неужели будете отрицать, что Будда спровоцировал фантазирование правильных воззрений как разновидности благого?

----------


## Монферран

> Ну вот теперь более-менее понятно это странное мировоззрение, эдакая смесь Махаяны и сутт ПК, на который опирается Тхеравада без учения о тождестве ниббаны и сансары. 
> Отсекаем все из сутт, что считаем лишним и получаем "чистую Дхамму", где правильные воззрения - только прекращение, безо всяких там памятований о благом и неблагом. Некоторые идут еще дальше, "просветлев" начинают считать, что они уже выше сансарическго "добра и зла", в том числе обетов силы, потому теперь можно творить что вздумается, например убить кого-нибудь.


Извините, это совсем мимо кассы.
Прежде всего, как обычно , фанатики тхервадины не признают буддизмом ничего за пределами кошерного ПК. Но Нагарджуна писал комментарии к учению Будды, с почтением, а не создавал свою секту. Вообще сектантство в буддизме - совсем не обязательная составляющая. 
И где Вы тут в обсуждении увидели _"выше сансарического "добра и зла"_"? Напротив, нирванна - не выше сансары. Они же тождественны.  :Smilie: 
И тождественность прямо указана в ПК в суттах о возникновении и прекращении.

Вы разделяете памятование о благом и неблагом и ПС - совершенно искусственно. Всё, о чём Вы памятуете - анитья, бренно. Именно так и правильно памятовать. А "выше" (или "ниже") этого ничего нет. Это уже Ваши фантазии. Потому что реальность соткана из пустых понятий.

----------


## Йен

> Извините, это совсем мимо кассы.
> Прежде всего, как обычно , фанатики тхервадины не признают буддизмом ничего за пределами кошерного ПК. Но Нагарджуна писал комментарии к учению Будды, с почтением, а не создавал свою секту. Вообще сектантство в буддизме - совсем не обязательная составляющая. 
> И где Вы тут в обсуждении увидели _"выше сансарического "добра и зла"_"? Напротив, нирванна - не выше сансары. Они же тождественны. 
> И тождественность прямо указана в ПК в суттах о возникновении и прекращении.
> 
> Вы разделяете памятование о благом и неблагом и ПС - совершенно искусственно. Всё, о чём Вы памятуете - анитья, бренно. Именно так и правильно памятовать. А "выше" (или "ниже") этого ничего нет. Это уже Ваши фантазии. Потому что реальность соткана из пустых понятий.


Насчет фантазий. Вы тут такую портянку накатали, в ответ на маленький пример о том, что есть вот такие "просветленные", которые считают, что они теперь выше (ниже, вне и т.д.) нравственности и потому делают, что хотят. Просто надеюсь, что это не тот случай )
Тождественность ниббаны и сансары, о которой якобы говорится в суттах ПК, даже обсуждать не хочу, это не относится к моей практике и традиции.
Памятование о благом и неблагом, естественно должно сопровождаться знанием тилакхана, так как и это правильные воззрения. За благие ментальные факторы не должно быть цепляния. 
Реальность параматтха состоит из обусловленных дхамм - читта, четасики, рупа и необусловленной ниббаны. Сансара - это искаженное восприятие параматтха. Понятия - это имя и идея, асабхава дхаммы, используются для коммуникации.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Насчет фантазий. Вы тут такую портянку накатали, в ответ на маленький пример о том, что есть вот такие "просветленные", которые считают, что они теперь выше (ниже, вне и т.д.) нравственности и потому делают, что хотят. Просто надеюсь, что это не тот случай )


Портянку, говорите?  :Smilie:  Извините, что потревожил Ваши скрепы.
Ещё раз: если портянка - это домыслы, то они именно у Вас, это же Вы там на что-то надеетесь. Параноидально.





> Тождественность ниббаны и сансары, о которой якобы говорится в суттах ПК, даже обсуждать не хочу, это не относится к моей практике и традиции.
> Памятование о благом и неблагом, естественно должно сопровождаться знанием тилакхана, так как и это правильные воззрения. За благие ментальные факторы не должно быть цепляния. 
> Реальность параматтха состоит из обусловленных дхамм - читта, четасики, рупа и необусловленной ниббаны. Сансара - это искаженное восприятие параматтха. Понятия - это имя и идея, асабхава дхаммы, используются для коммуникации.


вот он — главный абхидхармик,
и канона бригадир,
читты с рупою начальник
и четасик командир!
только топнет он ногою
позовёт своих солдат,
вмиг словесною  толпою
все четасики влетят

----------


## Йен

> Параноидально.


Навеяно недавней темой, в чань ведь и по морде дать - нормальное явление, будет объясняться состраданием, а в Тхераваде такое действие вызвано неблагими ментальными факторами.
Мне давно пора завязать с межтрадиционными дискуссиями, но в данном случае я помню, что ув. Won Soeng частенько ПК цитирует и говорил, что свой опыт с ним сверяет. А сейчас уже увидел, что его понимание сутт отличается от принятого в традиции, которую практикую и потому разговоры с ним на тему истинности того или иного явления, сверну пожалуй )

----------


## Монферран

> Навеяно недавней темой, в чань ведь и по морде дать - нормальное явление, будет объясняться состраданием, а в Тхераваде такое действие вызвано неблагими ментальными факторами.
> Мне давно пора завязать с межтрадиционными дискуссиями, но в данном случае я помню, что ув. Won Soeng частенько ПК цитирует и говорил, что свой опыт с ним сверяет. А сейчас уже увидел, что его понимание сутт отличается от принятого в традиции, которую практикую и потому разговоры с ним на тему истинности того или иного явления, сверну пожалуй )


Что-то Вы всё какого-то подвоха ожидаете от собеседников. То оправданий убийств (в сутте разве оправдывают убийства? а, нет оправдывают их несогласные, инакомыслящие), то теперь уже за морду переживаете. Расслабьтесь, Вы, уважаемый тхер-вадин. Межтрадиционные дискуссии Вас не устраивают просто потому, что вести их Вы не в состоянии. Вы привыкли талдычить свою сектантскую правду, а дискуссия подразумевает, что надо бы что-то и услышать, доносящееся из-за тхеравадинского железного занавеса. Иногда в дискуссии, представьте себе, могут сказать и не совпадающее с Вашей точкой зрения. Если Вы настроены только презрительно огрызаться на иное мнение, лучше завяжите, чем плодить неблагие ожидания.

----------


## Юрлинг

> На любом железе. Любой размер (например есть меньше килобайта, а была на сто семьдесят терабайт). Испытываю на текстах, изображениях и временных рядах (цены). 
> Экспериментальный критерий - сознание, побуждение, восприятие, чувство и форма возникают и развиваются в сцеплении с ограниченно заданными стартовыми склонностями.
> 
> "Просто алгоритм" - неопределенное понятие, используемое профанами, ничего не знающими о психике. Так же как "железо". Это все глупости, рожденные крайним замешательством в вопросе.
> Вы ведь не понимаете, как на базе биологических тканей хоть таракана, хоть мыши, хоть свинки, хоть человека возникает проявляющееся на заранее неопределенных задачах чувствующее существо?


Я понятия не имею, как оно возникает. Я знаком с некоторыми теориями на этот счет, но...скажем так: предпочитаю во главу угла ставить эксперимент, а не теорию.

Вы написали: "я делаю алгоритм". От этого я и отталкиваюсь. Если не ставить каких-то онтологических целей, то чего обычно хотят от алгоритма? Например, правильно предсказать курс на бирже, или распознать лицо на изображении. Здесь критерии понятны: процент правильных предсказаний/классификаций должен быть выше, чем у случайного ответа.

А вот каков критерий того, что возникли скандхи?




> Что общего у вируса, бактерии, жучка, кошечки, человека в их действенном проявлении? 
> Психика ограничена "железом", но не определена им.


С моей точки зрения, это размножение, и здесь имеет смысл  рассмотреть всякого рода генетические алгоритмы. Но это мое видение, а какие у Вас теории, я не знаю.

----------


## Крымский

> С моей точки зрения, это размножение, и здесь имеет смысл  рассмотреть всякого рода генетические алгоритмы. Но это мое видение, а какие у Вас теории, я не знаю.


Аутопоэзис, скорее. Это не совсем размножение.

----------


## Монферран

Вопрос в этой части обсуждения такой, как я понимаю: буддизм предоставляет ясные указания на общие проявления психики, имеем ли мы дело с вирусом, бактерией, жучком, кошечкой или человеком. Имея дело с разными формами тел, с разными организмами, можно видеть всё те же связи между явлениями психики. Организмы не создают психику, они позволяют ей проявиться с заданными бхавой ограничениями.

Каков критерий, что перед вами чувствующее существо? Такой же, как он показан в буддизме. Связи между явлениями психики такие же. "Железо" новых связей не добавляет, у обычных связей ничего не отнимает. Моделируется бхава. Если сейчас вы видите бхаву, что мешает вам увидеть её и в модели?  :Cool: 


Попутно, хочу заметить, что лично у себя я замечаю склонность как бы машинально представлять психику внутри организмов. Так же, как будучи рассеянным, замечаешь какой-то текст со знакомыми словами и в них виден заранее известный смысл, так и "психика" - это образ чего-то привычно внутреннего. Машинальные образы того, какая должна быть психика - это вовсе не то, как замечается связь между склонностью и её рождённым воплощением. Можно ведь заметить, что склонностям совсем не обязательно быть внутри коробочки, которая вечно мечется в поиске чего-то синего. Бхава ассоциируется с такой коробочкой, осознающей синее, но не находится внутри неё... Нда, и если такая коробочка проявит способность к самосовершенствованию своих поисков, наверное это уже будет впечатляюще...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Попутно, хочу заметить, что лично у себя я замечаю склонность как бы машинально представлять психику внутри организмов. ...


Попробуйте обратить внимание именно на это "представление".
Что представляет, где , чем ?
Это нематериально, это читта  :Wink:

----------


## Монферран

> Попробуйте обратить внимание именно на это "представление".
> Что представляет, где , чем ?
> Это нематериально, это читта


С чем Вы, Владимир Николаевич, и откуда? Чему ещё хотите научить?  :Wink:  
Да, читта-бритта. конечно.
Попробуйте показать что-либо рождённое и при этом не читта.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С чем Вы, Владимир Николаевич, и откуда? Чему ещё хотите научить?  
> Да, читта-бритта. конечно.
> Попробуйте показать что-либо рождённое и при этом не читта.


Рождённое - существо.
Существо - совокупность рупа и читта.

Произведённое лишь рупы  - не существо.
В произведённом лишь рупой - нет ведана.
Стукните молотком по чемуто произведённом лишь рупой - у такой совокупности лишь рупа не возникнет даже ведана.
А Вы думаете наличие читта у того что лишь рупа. Дремучее неолитическое «очеловечивание» материально природы какоето.   :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Рождённое - существо.
> Существо - совокупность рупа и читта.
> 
> Произведённое лишь рупы  - не существо.
> В произведённом лишь рупой - нет ведана.
> Стукните молотком по чемуто произведённом лишь рупой - у такой совокупности лишь рупа не возникнет даже ведана.
> А Вы думаете наличие читта у того что лишь рупа


А что именно произведено рупой?  :Smilie: 
Где Вы видели рупу вне набора 5-ти скандх рождённого существа?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что именно произведено рупой? 
> Где Вы видели рупу вне набора 5-ти скандх рождённого существа?


Внешняя рупа.
Например - булыжник.

----------


## Монферран

> Внешняя рупа.
> Например - булыжник.


Булыжник Вы воспринимаете, он не отделен от ума. Вы думаете, что только Ваше телло - это та самая рупа-упадана-скандха? И она - внутренняя? А вдруг какая-то часть телла не помещается вовнутрь ума? Ну там, пятки, например, брови?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Булыжник Вы воспринимаете, он не отделен от ума.


Нет, я вот знаю дзенскую историю о глупце считающем скалы и горы не отделёнными от ума  :Smilie: 
А Вы знаете эту историю ?

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, я знаю дзенскую историю о глупце считающем скалы и горы не отделёнными от ума 
> А Вы знаете эту историю ?


Просто его учили не привязываться даже к правильным идеям. Он понимал прежде, чем видел, а надо видеть прежде, чем понимать.

И ещё: булыжник не произведён рупой, он и есть рупа. Если ещё точнее, одной рупы мало, чтобы воспринимать его как булыжник. Нужна ведана, самджня и т.д.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Просто его учили не привязываться даже к правильным идеям. Он понимал прежде, чем видел, а надо видеть прежде, чем понимать.
> 
> И ещё: булыжник не произведён рупой, он и есть рупа.


О Вы уже толкуете дзенские истории  :Smilie: 
Инка ?

Всё что произведено рупой - по природе рупа.

А то что произведено читтой - по природе читта.

----------


## Монферран

> О Вы уже толкуете дзенские истории 
> Инка ?
> 
> Всё что произведено рупой - по природе рупа.
> 
> А то что произведено читтой - по природе читта.


Катька! 
Это неправильно. Это у Вас индуистская сат-карья-вада.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Катька! 
> Это неправильно. Это у Вас индуистская сат-карья-вада.


Это есть у них, мы не они, значит этого у нас нет.
"гениальная" логика:
это есть у индусов, я не индус, значит этого у меня нет 

Как Вы перчатаете сообщения, раз у Вас нет рук ?
А рук у Вас нет по Вашей же "гениальной" логике. Ведь руки есть у индусов, а Вы не индус  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Это есть у них, мы не они, значит этого у нас нет.
> "гениальная" логика:
> это есть у индусов, я не индус, значит этого у меня нет 
> 
> Как Вы перчатаете сообщения, раз у Вас нет рук ?
> А рук у Вас нет по Вашей же "гениальной" логике. Ведь руки есть у индусов, а Вы не индус


Да-да, поразглагольствуйте тут о логике... Вы видите только эту логику, хотя сами крайне нелогичны по поводу внутренней рупы, проверяемой ударом молотка. Вам просто ссылку даю на неверное воззрение. Вам без всякой логики уже говорили: не определяет одна рупа иную рупа. 

Дхармы - пустые. Объекты вроде телеги - просто комбинации признаков. Одна часть телеги не создаёт колёса телеги. Всё конструируется умом как пиксели на экране.


Итак, руки и комп - могут ли они возникнуть без самджня?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот теперь более-менее понятно это странное мировоззрение, эдакая смесь Махаяны и сутт ПК, на который опирается Тхеравада без учения о тождестве ниббаны и сансары. 
> Отсекаем все из сутт, что считаем лишним и получаем "чистую Дхамму", где правильные воззрения - только прекращение, безо всяких там памятований о благом и неблагом. Некоторые идут еще дальше, "просветлев" начинают считать, что они уже выше сансарическго "добра и зла", в том числе обетов силы, потому теперь можно творить что вздумается, например убить кого-нибудь.


Не будьте голословны. Что же я по Вашему отсек из сутт? Мне сутты ясны полностью, нет необходимости ничего отсекать. Но так же мне ясно, что нет противоречия между колесницами. Сутры махаяны не противоречат суттам палийского канона, но придают значительные акценты. Многие учения махаяны прямо основаны на абхидхарме. То есть махаяна ничего не добавила, а лишь сделала акцент на абхидхарме и сфокусировалась на наиболее глубоких вопросах.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но если бы Вы писали сутту для блага других, разве стали бы писать: "Правильные воззрения – это благое" ?
> Но по факту Вы сейчас пишете такую "сутту", и в ней иная по смыслу формулировка: "Благое и неблагое - среди них нет правильных воззрений."
> Неужели будете отрицать, что Будда спровоцировал фантазирование правильных воззрений как разновидности благого?


Воззрения нужно рассматривать конкретно, а не огульно. Тогда и не будет вопросов. 
Прекращение воззрений не останавливается на прекращении лишь каких-то одних. Правильные взгляды собраны вокруг страдания, причины, прекращения и пути. И эти взгляды необусловлены, они проясняются с прекращением заблуждений. То есть непосредственно рассматривая как есть возникновение и прекращение.

Сама концепция "ловить на словах" - это и есть привязанность к словам. Тот, кто не видит ничего за словами, не видит Дхарму, не применяет и слова Дхармы, не направляет внимание на ум, не исследует ум, а только думает о разных смыслах слов в языке и пытается понять, что чему противоречит или не противоречит. 

Тот кто не видит яблока будет считать, что не может быть яблоко одновременно и красным и желтым и зеленым. Тот кто видит, не увидит противоречия в том, что кто-то скажет: яблоко красное, кто-то скажет, что желтое, а кто-то скажет, что зеленое.
Теоретические баталии пусть ведут те, кто не может теорию применить, реализовать. Я же всегда буду указывать прежде всего на практическое применение любой теории. И пусть кто-то думает, что я извращаю Дхарму - нет никаких проблем. Когда кто-то увидит Дхарму, его не будут волновать мои слова о ней. Он сам скажет о Дхарме сколько угодно.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Аутопоэзис, скорее. Это не совсем размножение.


Аутопоэзис это форма неведения. Мы не знаем как, но оно возникает. Это все равно, что сказать о панпсихизме. Сознание везде и во всем - ура.

Но все это неконструктивные гипотезы. 

Я же говорю о вполне конкретном информационном базисе. Различиях и различаемом. Виджняна и намарупа. Никакого аутопоэзиса. Можно даже сказать о байесовской логике, как некотором приближении к механизму, структурирующему обобщения различий. 

У меня есть вполне конкретное представление единицы психики. Это переход от признака к признаку, минимальный элемент цепочки. Грубо говоря G(l,i) - это i-е обобщение l-ного уровня. и G(l+1,n)={G(l,i), G(l,j)}, и к нему определены три вероятности: вероятность подтверждения обоих признаков, вероятность опровержения обоих признаков, вероятность невозможности подтвердить или опровергнуть. И это вся математика. Алгоритм только пытается предсказывать, какое обобщение наивысшего уровня сейчас актуально, каким переходом его можно быстрее подтвердить или опровергнуть,  какое новое обобщение определяется если обобщение отвергается. Ознакомительная статья по этой теме уже была на хабре https://habrahabr.ru/company/senseco...n/blog/209472/

Неведение - это неопределенность ситуации. Каждая неполная цепочка идентифицирует множество вероятных образов, составляющих ситуацию. Поэтому возникают побуждения неведением к определенности. Санскара - это предположение некоторой виджняны. ПОэтому виджняна обусловлена и санскара, и намарупа. А намарупа обусловлена виджняна. Авидья это словно непроявленная намарупа, алая-виджняна это все та же авидья.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> <...>
> Сама концепция "ловить на словах" - это и есть привязанность к словам. Тот, кто не видит ничего за словами, не видит Дхарму, не применяет и слова Дхармы, не направляет внимание на ум, не исследует ум, а только думает о разных смыслах слов в языке и пытается понять, что чему противоречит или не противоречит. 
> <...>


Но я-то думал, что Вы не воспримете мою позицию как "ловить на словах". Хотя согласен, что привязан к формулировкам. Позвольте пояснить, о чём я спросил.
Я абсолютно согласен со всем, что Вы говорите, в меру способностей пытаясь воспринять.
Иногда я видел противоположные по смыслу слова в Ваших объяснениях (из постов разных времен), но мне удавалось уловить контекст, и увидеть, что в разных случаях обсуждались не одни и те же заблуждения.
Но хотел выяснить здесь лишь частный момент. Какой смысл Будде учить, что "Правильные воззрения – это благое" (наряду с прочим благим)? В контексте того, что Вы говорите о пребывании в прекращении, это жеш сбивает с толку тех, кому предстоит осваивать пребывание в прекращении?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но я-то думал, что Вы не воспримете мою позицию, как "ловить на словах". Хотя согласен, что привязан к формулировкам. Позвольте пояснить, о чём я спросил.
> Я абсолютно согласен со всем, что Вы говорите, в меру способностей пытаясь воспринять.
> Иногда я видел противоположные по смыслу слова в Ваших объяснениях (из постов разных времен), но мне удавалось уловить контекст, и увидеть, что в разных случаях обсуждались не одни и те же заблуждения.
> Но хотел выяснить здесь лишь частный момент. Какой смысл Будде учить, что "Правильные воззрения – это благое" (наряду с прочим благим)? В контексте того, что Вы говорите о пребывании в прекращении, это жеш сбивает с толку тех, кому предстоит осваивать пребывание в прекращении?


Правильные воззрения не приводят к неблагому,  в этом смысле упрощенно (в приближении) обозначать как благие. Но в абхидхарме сказано, что у них нет ни благих, ни неблагих последствий. Просто потому что это прекращение.

Конечно же, путь к прекращению можно назвать благим. Но путь к прекращению, это путь прекращения, а не возникновения.

Поэтому в зависимости от необходимой точности формулировок, ответ может быть разным.

А на словах пытаются ловить самые разные оппоненты, в этом нет ничего такого - обычный ум, цепляющийся за слова.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Правильные воззрения не приводят к неблагому,  в этом смысле упрощенно (в приближении) обозначать как благие. Но в абхидхарме сказано, что у них нет ни благих, ни неблагих последствий. Просто потому что это прекращение.
> 
> Конечно же, путь к прекращению можно назвать благим. Но путь к прекращению, это путь прекращения, а не возникновения.
> 
> Поэтому в зависимости от необходимой точности формулировок, ответ может быть разным.
> 
> А на словах пытаются ловить самые разные оппоненты, в этом нет ничего такого - обычный ум, цепляющийся за слова.


Я будду дотошен, но это уже следующий, другой вопрос у меня возник.  :Smilie:  Поскольку корнем благого названа в сутте _Не-жажда_ ( + Не-злоба и Не-заблуждение), то выходит так, что не только у правильных воззрений нет ни благих, ни неблагих последствий, но и у прочего благого (перечисленных там воздержаний). Да?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я будду дотошен, но это уже следующий, другой вопрос у меня возник.  Поскольку корнем благого названа в сутте _Не-жажда_ ( + Не-злоба и Не-заблуждение), то выходит так, что не только у правильных воззрений нет ни благих, ни неблагих последствий, но и у прочего благого (перечисленных там воздержаний). Да?


Нет, нужно различать благое как то, что ведет к возникающему благу и как то, что ведет к невозникающему благу (прекращению страдания). Это называют в абхидхарме мирским (локатика) и надмирским (локуттара). Проще говоря как то, что ведет к рождению в благих уделах (относительно неблагих) и как то, что не ведет к рождению (ведет к прекращению рождения), поскольку всякое рождение - страдание.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, нужно различать благое как то, что ведет к возникающему благу и как то, что ведет к невозникающему благу (прекращению страдания). Это называют в абхидхарме мирским (локатика) и надмирским (локуттара). Проще говоря как то, что ведет к рождению в благих уделах (относительно неблагих) и как то, что не ведет к рождению (ведет к прекращению рождения), поскольку всякое рождение - страдание.


Так ведь _прекращение жажды_ - такой корень благого указан в сутте. Разве в сутте упомянуто возникающее благо? Его надо различать, да. Но мой вопрос только о списке шиндлера благого в сутте:

Воздержание от убийства. Воздержание от воровства. Воздержание от удовольствий. Воздержание от лжи. Воздержание от злобной речи. Воздержание от грубой речи. Воздержание от пустословия. Отсутствие алчности. Не-недоброжелательность. Правильные воззрения.

Я просто путаюсь в ПС. Мне непонятно: в перечисленных благах же нет ничего возникающего? Может быть, _благое как то, что ведет к возникающему благу_ здесь не обсуждается?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так ведь _прекращение жажды_ - такой корень благого указан в сутте. Разве в сутте упомянуто возникающее благо? Его надо различать, да. Но мой вопрос только о списке шиндлера благого в сутте:
> 
> Воздержание от убийства. Воздержание от воровства. Воздержание от удовольствий. Воздержание от лжи. Воздержание от злобной речи. Воздержание от грубой речи. Воздержание от пустословия. Отсутствие алчности. Не-недоброжелательность. Правильные воззрения.
> 
> Я просто путаюсь в ПС. Мне непонятно: в перечисленных благах же нет ничего возникающего? Может быть, _благое как то, что ведет к возникающему благу_ здесь не обсуждается?


Что из перечисленного в списке - не прекращение чего-то возникшего?

Разумеется, в сутте не обсуждается возникающее благо, поскольку говорится лишь о правильных воззрениях, которые есть прекращение неправильных, а не что-то возникающее при возникающих условиях.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Что из перечисленного в списке - не прекращение чего-то возникшего?
> 
> Разумеется, в сутте не обсуждается возникающее благо, поскольку говорится лишь о правильных воззрениях, которые есть прекращение неправильных, а не что-то возникающее при возникающих условиях.


Перечисленное в списке - это прекращение возникшего, да.
И я предполагаю, что у всего этого нет ни благих, ни неблагих последствий. 
Просто потому, что это всё в списке - прекращение жажды. И _ведет к невозникающему благу (прекращению страдания)_.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Перечисленное в списке - это прекращение возникшего, да.
> И я предполагаю, что у всего этого нет ни благих, ни неблагих последствий. 
> Просто потому, что это всё в списке - прекращение жажды. И _ведет к невозникающему благу (прекращению страдания)_.


Согласен с Вашим выводом.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Прошу прощения, злоупотребляю гостеприимством в Вашей теме.
У меня вопрос непосредственно по моделям.
Пусть вопрос будет в лёгкой игровой манере.
Допустим, кто-то принёс Вам небольшую коробочку (девайс неизвестной природы) и сказал: "я сделал это раньше тебя! можешь посмотреть, убедиться". И всё, более никакой информации. 
По каким признакам Вы поймёте, что это нечто в духе Вашей работы, а также что в коробочке реализована ведана?

----------


## Won Soeng

По способности коробочки направлять и удерживать внимание. По тому, как и что она склонна распознавать и воспринимать.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Аутопоэзис это форма неведения.


Аутопоэзис до психики наблюдаем в природе. 
Спанч Боб как бы намекает  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Аутопоэзис до психики наблюдаем в природе. 
> Спанч Боб как бы намекает


Аутопоэзис это неконструктивное обозначение некоего процесса, воспринимаемое как черный ящик. 
Я ведь не говорю, что сознание не возникает, что чувственное восприятие не возникает. Просто аутопоэзис это воззрение на то, что возникновение нельзя определить. Оно просто возникает по неопределенным причинам в некоторых условиях-обстоятельствах, неопределенным образом. Самоорганизация наблюдается, но описывать, интерпретировать и исследовать ее можно по разному. 

Поэтому намеки Спанч Боба - в топку. Нужен конструктив, а не романтическая мистификация, чем до сих пор занимались и метафизики, и эмердженисты.

----------

Монферран (15.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Аутопоэзис это неконструктивное обозначение некоего процесса, воспринимаемое как черный ящик.


Остапа опять несло?




> Поэтому намеки Спанч Боба - в топку.


Губки это многоклеточные существа без психической жизни.
Живые, но буддизм ими не занимается.
Все еще не понимаете о чем речь?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2018), Фил (17.02.2018), Шавырин (15.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А кстати ведь да, буддийское понимание существа и научное _живые организмы или жизнь_ - это разное.

В буддийском понимании существо это всегда совокупность с потоком виджняна, и виджняна здесь наиважнейшее определение того что это существо, что и пытаются передать при переводе добавляя(кмк. не очень удачно)  - [живое] существо, [чувствующее] существо...

----------

Шуньяананда (16.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> По способности коробочки направлять и удерживать внимание. По тому, как и что она склонна распознавать и воспринимать.


Как это может выглядеть конкретнее? Что конкретно могло бы происходить? Допустим, рядом уселись детишки, умилённые "наука доказала". Вы в их присутствии изучаете принесённую коробочку, им показываете. И есть ещё коробочка-фейк. На какой признак надо указать, чтобы наглядно было видно: вот это - доведённая до ума коробочка, а вот та, другая - пока что на уровне сегодняшних нейронных сетей, т.е. не то, что нужно?

----------


## Монферран

> Ну вот Вы прочитали. Поняли? А поняв - что рассматриваете? Видите благое и неблагое, корень благого и неблагого?
> Что Вам дает знание слов и их запоминание?
> 
> Пока Вы думаете, что правильные воззрения это понимание - Вы далеки от правильных воззрений. 
> А сутта правильная и нет ни малейшего противоречия у меня с этой суттой. Вы просто цепляетесь за слово "понимает" в первой строке и думаете, что это "понимает", такое же, как Ваше "понимаю смысл этого текста".
> 
> И эти люди запрещают мне ковыряться в носу? 
> Когда поймете, что значит воззрение не опирающееся на понимание, можем продолжить. А пока - нет смысла, Вы привязаны к словам. Читайте сутты хоть до года сурка - понимание слов не приведет к прозрению. Прозрение не опирается на сутты, сутты лишь помогают отбросить неверные взгляды, прекратить их. А если вместо отбрасывания коллекционируются новые - это неправильный путь.


Знаете, я всё возвращаюсь к этой Вашей дискуссии с уважаемым Йеном, перечитывая. 
Что происходит? Вы говорите, что нет правильных взглядов помимо _прекращения неведения_. 
А ув. Йен Вам в качестве контраргумента приводит сутту, в которой правильные воззрения - это _прекращение жажды_.

Тогда прямой аргумент с Вашей стороны мог бы быть: не-жажда - это обязательно не-авидья.
Уважаемый Йен не понимает, что в приведённой им сутте прямо подтверждаются слова оппонента.
Он ратовал за дискурсивность правильных воззрений, ну дак дискурсивно и подтверждаются в сутте слова оппонента. 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А кстати ведь да, буддийское понимание существа и научное _живые организмы или жизнь_ - это разное.
> 
> В буддийском понимании существо это всегда совокупность с потоком виджняна, и виджняна здесь наиважнейшее определение того что это существо, что и пытаются передать при переводе добавляя(кмк. не очень удачно)  - [живое] существо, [чувствующее] существо...


А можно вступиться за буддизм!!??и за биологию
.если посмотреть учение номогенеза Берга, и современный жоффруизм,витализм Любищева и Гурвича!!!равно как учение ганцхоба Узнадзе.то удивительное совпадение.Пратитья самуттпада-и коинцинденция!! приобретенные навыки,преадаптации-и карма.И много чего еще..виджняна,алая виджняна и современная теория наследования,учение о популяциях,ноосфере.зачем упрощать современную науку ,и путать с рационализмом промышленным второй волны Тоффлера??к чему такая храбрость??тогда мало что остаётся от великого буддийского плюрализма,как традиции.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А можно вступиться за буддизм!!??и за биологию
> .если посмотреть учение номогенеза Берга, и современный жоффруизм,витализм Любищева и Гурвича!!!равно как учение ганцхоба Узнадзе.то удивительное совпадение.Пратитья самуттпада-и коинцинденция!! приобретенные навыки,преадаптации-и карма.И много чего еще..виджняна,алая виджняна и современная теория наследования,учение о популяциях,ноосфере.зачем упрощать современную науку ,и путать с рационализмом промышленным второй волны Тоффлера??к чему такая храбрость??тогда мало что остаётся от великого буддийского плюрализма,как традиции.


Всего лишь намекнул на существенную разницу в классификации видов - между наукой западной и наукой буддийской.
И на существенную разницу в критериях для данных классификаций.
Ничуть не упрощая.

----------

Шуньяананда (16.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Всего лишь намекнул на существенную разницу в классификации видов - между наукой западной и наукой буддийской.
> И на существенную разницу в критериях для данных классификаций.
> Ничуть не упрощая.


Наука западная говорит о организмах. Буддизм - о существах. А вот о чём говорит Владимир Николаевич - сие есть великая тайна (мироздания).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наука западная говорит о организмах. Буддизм - о существах. А вот о чём говорит Владимир Николаевич - сие есть великая тайна (мироздания).


О том, какое  значение в буддизме у слова - саттва\сатта (существо)
И о том каков в буддизме критерий отношения чегото к категории _существа._

----------


## Монферран

> О том, какое  значение в буддизме у слова - саттва\сатта (существо)
> И том каков в буддизме критерий отношения чегото к категории _существа._


«Как если бы зрячий человек, наблюдал бы многочисленные пузыри на Ганге, по мере того, как они проплывают; и он бы внимательно наблюдал за ними и изучал их. И после внимательного изучения он бы увидел, что они представляются ему пустыми, нереальными, безсубстанциональными. Точно также монах созерцает все телесные феномены... чувства... восприятия... формации ума... сознание... прошлые, настоящие или будущие... далёкие и близкие. И он внимательно наблюдает и изучает их. И после внимательного изучения они представятся ему пустыми, нереальными, безсубстанциональными».

----------

Шуньяананда (16.02.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Всего лишь намекнул на существенную разницу в классификации видов - между наукой западной и наукой буддийской.
> И на существенную разницу в критериях для данных классификаций.
> Ничуть не упрощая.


есть направление-витализм.Вам туда.мож в джайнизм перейдете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый @*Монферран* уже - монах ? (цит. - _Точно также монах созерцает_ ...)

Бутылки также бывают - пустыми.
Так же именно пусты и существа ?

*Пусты ли существа когда либо от потока виджняна ?*

----------

Михаил_ (19.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Уважаемый @*Монферран* уже - монах ? (цит. - _Точно также монах созерцает_ ...)
> 
> Бутылки также бывают - пустыми.
> Так же именно пусты и существа ?
> 
> *Пусты ли существа когда либо от потока виджняна ?*


Интерресные Вы вопросы задаёте, Владимир Николаевич! Несомненно, в душе я монах и всегда им был, сколько себя помню. А Вы разве нет?  :Smilie: 
Конечно же существа не наполнены виджняной, подобно бутылке. Ну тысячи раз же говорили: несубстанциональны ни дхармы, ни их композиции. Вот станете ли Вы задаваться вопросом, наполнены ли изображения на экране пикселями? Или наполнена ли чёрная кошка, нарисованная углём на стене, этим углём? Вам существо кажется чем-то субстанциональным, и Вы думаете, что что-то существенное составляет основу существа. Виджняна не отделена от рупа, ведана, самджня, санскара - только вместе эти пять имеют смысл, как картина на холсте красками. Одна краска ничего не значит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интерресные Вы вопросы задаёте, Владимир Николаевич! Несомненно, в душе я монах и всегда им был, сколько себя помню. А Вы разве нет? 
> Конечно же существа не наполнены виджняной, подобно бутылке. Ну тысячи раз же говорили: несубстанциональны ни дхармы, ни их композиции. Вот станете ли Вы задаваться вопросом, наполнены ли изображения на экране пикселями? Или наполнена ли чёрная кошка, нарисованная углём на стене, этим углём? Вам существо кажется чем-то субстанциональным, и Вы думаете, что что-то существенное составляет основу существа. Виджняна не отделена от рупа, ведана, самджня, санскара - только вместе эти пять имеют смысл, как картина на холсте красками. Одна краска ничего не значит.


Для понимания всё имеет значение.
Совокупность с потоком виджняна это основная видовая характеристика по которой существа и названы - _саттва\сатта_.
Как напр. позвоночник это основная видовая характеристика по которой позвоночные и названы - vertebrata.

(нет, я не монах, и не был монахом. )
а то что можно отнести себя в уме к монахам не будучи монахом по определению, это тоже самое что отнести к существам то что по определению неявляется существом . 
в лучшем случае такое  можно назвать запутанностью ) )

----------

Михаил_ (19.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Для понимания всё имеет значение.
> Совокупность с потоком виджняна это основная видовая характеристика по которой существа и названы - _саттва\сатта_.
> Как напр. позвоночник это основная видовая характеристика по которой позвоночные и названы - vertebrata.


Вы исходите из того, что существа следует рассматривать как существующие, а не как возникающие и прекращающиеся. 
Посмотрите, что говорится о происхождении виджняны (сознания) в Готама-сутте:

Затем, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Что не наличествует, так что не возникает сознание? С прекращением чего происходит прекращение сознания?» И тогда, монахи, через тщательно [направленное] внимание, постижение посредством мудрости возникло во мне: «Когда нет волевых формирователей, то сознания не возникает. С прекращением волевых формирователей происходит прекращение сознания».
Затем, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Что не наличествует, так что не возникают волевые формирователи? С прекращением чего происходит прекращение волевых формирователей?» И тогда, монахи, через тщательно [направленное] внимание, постижение посредством мудрости возникло во мне: «Когда нет невежества, то волевых формирователей не возникает. С прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей».

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...И тогда, монахи, ....
> Затем, монахи, ...
>  И тогда, монахи,...».


*Вы монах ?*
(я - нет)

----------

Шавырин (16.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посмотрите, что говорится о происхождении виджняны (сознания) в Готама-сутте:
> 
> «[русские слова]».



Готамасутта - была произнесена по русски ?

----------


## Монферран

> *Вы монах ?*
> (я - нет)


Оттого, что Будда обращался не лично к Вам, его слова не становятся ложными.





> Готамасутта - была произнесена по русски ?


Ну полно-те, русский язык вполне способен адекватно передать смысл сказанного азиатами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Оттого, что Будда обращался не лично к Вам, его слова не становятся ложными.


Будда давал наставления конкретным существам.

Прямых слов суттах\сутрах для не тех к кому Будда конкретно обращался - к сожалению нет. Так как это учения образного метода обьяснений, лекции даваемые внутри того мировоззрения и понятий, и с помощью средств того мировоззрения и по тем понятиям. Это "стенограммы" бесед Будды с конкретными людьми с учётом уже того что они понимают и как они понимают и общей ситуации в целом при которой давалось то или иное наставление. Многое из того что и так понимали те собеседники и то как это понимали те кому то или иное наставление адресовано и не раскрывается в суттах\сутрах за ненадобностью. Мировоззрение и контекст в котором говорится, у тех слушателей - уже присутствуют по умолчанию, как и адекватное восприятие всех тонкостей и специфики речи - свойственное носителям конкретного языка в качестве родного

----------

Михаил_ (19.02.2018), Шавырин (16.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну полно-те, русский язык вполне способен адекватно передать смысл сказанного азиатами.


Приведите пример русского слова, по значению соответствующему напр. - виджняна ?

----------


## Монферран

> Приведите пример русского слова, по значению соответствующему напр. - виджняна ?


Различение, внимание, различающее сознание, признаки

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Различение


Виджняна не содержит в себе ни аналога корня Раз*лич*ение, ни его значения.
Ни грамматически ни семантически -русское  слово_ различение_ не эквивалентно индийскому слову _виджняна_.

Тоже самое и касательно других слов русского языка, которые Вы дописали:
внимание, различающее сознание, признаки

----------


## Монферран

> Виджняна не содержит в себе ни аналога корня Раз*лич*ение, ни его значения.
> Ни грамматически ни семантически -русское  слово_ различение_ не эквивалентно индийскому слову _виджняна_.


А вот англосаксы считают, что 	recognizing - вполне так ниччо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот англосаксы считают, что 	recognizing - вполне так ниччо.


Пусть считают  :Smilie: 
Вы цитировали русские слова.

и повторю ещё раз, и буду повторять пока не обратите внимание:

Прямых слов суттах\сутрах для не тех к кому Будда конкретно обращался - к сожалению нет. Так как это учения образного метода обьяснений, лекции даваемые внутри того мировоззрения и понятий, и с помощью средств того мировоззрения и по тем понятиям. Это "стенограммы" бесед Будды с конкретными людьми с учётом уже того что они понимают и как они понимают и общей ситуации в целом при которой давалось то или иное наставление. Многое из того что и так понимали те собеседники и то как это понимали те кому то или иное наставление адресовано и не раскрывается в суттах\сутрах за ненадобностью. Мировоззрение и контекст в котором говорится, у тех слушателей - уже присутствуют по умолчанию, как и адекватное восприятие всех тонкостей и специфики речи - свойственное носителям конкретного языка в качестве родного

----------


## Монферран

Распознавание, различение - в таком смысле.
Сознание без распознавания не имеет смысла.

Владимир Николаевич, а Вы верите, что все мы - суть Будда? И что способна русская земля родить будд? Ну неужели будда будду не поймёт, а? Эх, ну что же Вы...  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> 
> Владимир Николаевич, а Вы верите, что все мы - суть Будда? И что способна русская земля родить будд? Ну неужели будда будду не поймёт, а? Эх, ну что же Вы...


Природа каждого ума каждого существа, такаяже как природа ума и у будд(кои каждый также - существо)

Лишь земля не рождает будд, так как земля и ум будды это разное по природе.
Природа ума каждого будды и каждого ума каждого существа - способность знать.
Обязательная причина для рождения будд - знание.

----------


## Монферран

> Природа каждого ума каждого существа, такаяже как природа ума и у будд(кои каждый также - существо)


Поэтому природа , ну раз она такая же, не принадлежит языку пали.




> Лишь земля не рождает будд, так как земля и ум будды это разное по природе.


Это метафора, Владимир Николаевич.




> Природа ума каждого будды и каждого ума каждого существа - способность знать.
> Обязательная причина для рождения будд - знание.


Природа ума - это то как всё взаимозависимо.
Способность знать могла бы быть природой ума, если бы не _зависела_ от санскары. Ну посудите сами - что это за природа ума такая, которая проявляется только в присутствии санскары? А санскара, в свою очередь - в присутствии авидьи.

В Пхаггуна сутте _сознание_ названо одним из четырёх видов питания для поддержания существ, которые родились, и для поддержания существ, которые родятся. Но Будда говорит, что вопрос ученика: «Учитель, кто кормится сознанием как [видом] питания?» - это неправильный вопрос. Правильный вопрос таков: «Сознание как питание для чего?» Таким образом, есть условия, чтобы родились суммарные условия, которые называют существом.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Природа ума - это то как всё взаимозависимо.
> Способность знать могла бы быть природой ума, если бы не _зависела_ от санскары. Ну посудите сами - что это за природа ума такая, которая проявляется только в присутствии санскары? А санскара, в свою очередь - в присутствии авидьи.


Не всё, что самскара, имеет свои условием авидья.

"-_Природа ума - это то как всё взаимозависимо._"
Так сказать, это тоже самое что сказать - природа позвоночных это органика. Да утверждение верное. Но не всё, что органика - позвоночное.
Так и то что всё взамозависимо, в том числе и читта - не значит что всё взамозависимое обладает природой читта.

(а вообще различение джняна и виджняна это и есть тема трактата Гьялва Кармапы.
но лучше в этом не путаться неимея необходимого базового понимания основ)

(вижу дописали там, допишу также:
«Учитель, кто кормится сознанием как [видом] питания?»
«Сознание как питание для чего?»

Вы реально думаете, что цитируете слова будды Шакьямуни и его учеников ?
Или прикалываетесь ?
)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Студентам будды Шакьямуни ненадо было объяснять значения _читта_, это слово их родного языка:
_-слово читта происходит от глагольного корня чити – познавать, знать.(с)_ 
http://abhidhamma.ru/?page_id=351

Также им ненадо было объяснять значения и других слов произносимых учителем - они это знали по умолчанию.

----------

Шуньяананда (16.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не всё, что самскара имеет свои условием авидья.


В последний раз, когда в этой теме Вы повторяли это ни чем не подтверждённое заклинание, я спросил Вас: так где же хотя бы упомянута видья?
Между тем, слова Готама-сутты для Вас - табу на иностранном языке.
Что ж, давайте использовать здравый смысл, как Вы предлагали.

Если видья - условие возникновения хороших санскар, и видья - остаток после нирваны, тогда возникающие санскары не прекращаются, что нелогично.
Если видья возникает, что тогда является условием её возникновения? И как видья может быть природой ума, когда она не возникает?  :Wink: 




> "-_Природа ума - это то как всё взаимозависимо._"
> Так сказать, это тоже самое что сказать - природа позвоночных это органика. Да утверждение верное. Но не всё, что органика - позвоночное.
> Так и то что всё взамозависимо, в том числе и читта - не значит что всё взамозависимое обладает природой читта.


Природа ума как раз таки охватывает далеко не только читту. Читта - это рождённое сознание. Рождение происходит в уме. Нет ничего, что бы возникало не в уме. Этого Вы не понимаете. Вы думаете, существа перерождаются и у них есть ум. Это этерналистический индуизм. Из различных вариантов того, как пять скандх рождаются, конкретные варианты воплощаются в зависимости от бхава. Природа ума охватывает не только читту.
Смотрите: Будда рассмотрел в уме условия, которые недостаточны для рождения читты. Например, контакт. шесть опор, жажда, цепляние. Они необходимы, но не достаточны. Недостаточны - значит, даже с ними рано говорить о рождении существа. Но они тоже в уме. Природа ума их охватывает.




> (а вообще различение джняна и виджняна это и есть тема трактата Гьялва Кармапы.
> но лучше в этом не путаться неимея необходимого базового понимания основ)


И поэтому Вы отвергаете опровержение Ваших идей в этом трактате. Чтобы не путались под ногами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый   @*Монферран* , я отвергаю это  ... , то что Вы читаете смотря в переводы текстов.
Предмет моего отрицание, в наших с Вами беседах, не тексты и не то очём говорится в текстах.

Также отвергаю все эти ... :
читта  это ....
виджняна это ...
бхава это ...
и т.д
пратитья это ...
Предмет моего отрицания не читта, виджняна, бхава и т.д, пратитья , а вот это ...


 Предмет моего отрицания, то чего нет.

----------


## Монферран

> Предмет моего отрицания, то чего нет.


Ну, уж это положительно интересно, – трясясь от хохота проговорил профессор, – что же это у вас, чего ни хватишься, ничего нет!

Вы отрицайте, без проблем - а мне хороший повод не привязываться к идеям.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, уж это положительно интересно, – трясясь от хохота проговорил профессор, – что же это у вас, чего ни хватишься, ничего нет!
> 
> .


Почему это чего не хватишься - ничего нет.

Читта, виджняна, пратитьи, существа ... - есть.

Не нужно предаваться переотрицанию.
В буддизме всегда предмет отрицания, лишь то чего нет

----------


## Шуньяананда

> «Как если бы зрячий человек, наблюдал бы многочисленные пузыри на Ганге, по мере того, как они проплывают; и он бы внимательно наблюдал за ними и изучал их. И после внимательного изучения он бы увидел, что они представляются ему пустыми, нереальными, безсубстанциональными. Точно также монах созерцает все телесные феномены... чувства... восприятия... формации ума... сознание... прошлые, настоящие или будущие... далёкие и близкие. И он внимательно наблюдает и изучает их. И после внимательного изучения они представятся ему пустыми, нереальными, безсубстанциональными».


Впрочем, она захотела, 
                        Чтобы я читал ей вслух "Макбета". 
                        Едва дойдя до пузырей земли, 
                        О которых я не могу 
                        Говорить без волнения... А.Блок

----------

Монферран (16.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Остапа опять несло?
> 
> 
> 
> Губки это многоклеточные существа без психической жизни.
> Живые, но буддизм ими не занимается.
> Все еще не понимаете о чем речь?


Вашу энергию да в мирное русло... Вы еще не понимаете о чем речь. Продолжайте, тупик уже скоро.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А кстати ведь да, буддийское понимание существа и научное _живые организмы или жизнь_ - это разное.
> 
> В буддийском понимании существо это всегда совокупность с потоком виджняна, и виджняна здесь наиважнейшее определение того что это существо, что и пытаются передать при переводе добавляя(кмк. не очень удачно)  - [живое] существо, [чувствующее] существо...


Особой разницы нет. Ученые вовсе не идиоты и тоже отлично справляются с концепцией когнитивной функции.
Но и ученые, и буддисты, чаще всего не осознают роли санскара, как необходимого условия виджняна.

У ученых это называется "эмерджентность" (или как это коряво и архаично упомянул Крымский - аутопоэзис)
У Буддистов это вызывает большую путаницу воззрений, по причине излишней религиозности и поэтичности самых глубоких из дошедших до нас трактатов. 
Самая частая путаница заключена в переносе качеств совокупностей на нерожденное. И получается довольно несвязные верования, вроде того, что сознание возникает от сознания, при том, что этот момент в Абхидхарме очень точно отражен, ясно классифицируя манодхату, как обязательный элемент любого момента сознания. Только выводов из этого делать торопиться никак не надо. Сам по себе момент сознания - это рожденное. Как только ученик решил, что все охватывается моментами сознания - он уже в ловушке жизни и смерти и ему не выбраться.

Конечно, слышать подобные замечания до поры, до времени - довольно странно. Неясно, о чем идет речь и кажется, что великие учителя не то насмехаются, не то издеваются.

Однако это очень точное замечание и очень важное. Именно воздерживаясь от цепляния за качества момента преодолевается цепляние за идеи.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как это может выглядеть конкретнее? Что конкретно могло бы происходить? Допустим, рядом уселись детишки, умилённые "наука доказала". Вы в их присутствии изучаете принесённую коробочку, им показываете. И есть ещё коробочка-фейк. На какой признак надо указать, чтобы наглядно было видно: вот это - доведённая до ума коробочка, а вот та, другая - пока что на уровне сегодняшних нейронных сетей, т.е. не то, что нужно?


Посмотрите на чьи-нибудь глаза. Вы видите, как они двигаются, схватывая объекты. В этом схватывании и обнаруживается чувственное восприятие. 
Когда я работаю с моделью, я наблюдаю за контекстом. Это больше, чем только фокус взгляда, это полное определение ситуации, как ее в данный момент осознает и понимает ИИ.

Сегодняшние нейронные сети так же способны на многое. Но контекстного управления внимания пока никто не реализовывал. Хотя роботы могут обнаруживать Ваше лицо и следить за ним, например. Это уже базовая форма сознания, это очень важно.
Но пока ученые думают, что сознание - это эмерджентное качество психики, они рассматривают его ритуально. Возникает, не возникает - их не волнует.

Пока сознание не удалось явно определить, для ученых нет критерия в его воспроизводстве.

В то время, как для живых существ признак сознания вполне явный. Мы без особого труда идентифицируем сознательное и несознательное поведение, довольно просто обнаруживаем качественный критерий сознания - его ясность, остроту, скорость адаптации, устойчивость.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знаете, я всё возвращаюсь к этой Вашей дискуссии с уважаемым Йеном, перечитывая. 
> Что происходит? Вы говорите, что нет правильных взглядов помимо _прекращения неведения_. 
> А ув. Йен Вам в качестве контраргумента приводит сутту, в которой правильные воззрения - это _прекращение жажды_.
> 
> Тогда прямой аргумент с Вашей стороны мог бы быть: не-жажда - это обязательно не-авидья.
> Уважаемый Йен не понимает, что в приведённой им сутте прямо подтверждаются слова оппонента.
> Он ратовал за дискурсивность правильных воззрений, ну дак дискурсивно и подтверждаются в сутте слова оппонента.


Можете поговорить об этом с Йеном, если пожелаете. Вы уже достаточно глубоко освоили нерожденное.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Вашу энергию да в мирное русло... Вы еще не понимаете о чем речь. Продолжайте, тупик уже скоро.


Спасибо за предложение, но вам в этом тупике и без меня хорошо.
Зачем продолжать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уважаемый @*Монферран* уже - монах ? (цит. - _Точно также монах созерцает_ ...)
> 
> Бутылки также бывают - пустыми.
> Так же именно пусты и существа ?
> 
> *Пусты ли существа когда либо от потока виджняна ?*


Пустота пуста от существ и от потоков виджнян. Вот у Вас на экране бывают слова, бывают картинки, а бывает, что он пуст. Откуда приходят картинки на экране? Куда они уходят?
Ум это такой экран. Только кроме этого экрана ничего нет и Вы не можете даже помыслить себе устройства этого экрана, которое было бы вне содержимого этого экрана.

В этом большая трудность для этерналистически настроенного ума. Как так - нет устройства? Должно быть! Все устроено! Это из опыта каждый знает! Должно быть устройство, ничего не может быть не устроенным. А кванты? Ну, разве что кванты, да. Суперпозиция, какая трудная для этерналиста концепция. Кот жив и мертв одновременно, какая немыслимая мысль. 

Существа - не пусты. Существа рождаются и умирают. Расширение концепции существа на бесконечные рождения и смерти связано с тем, что связано с существом до его рождения и не распадается после смерти. Это бхава. Или карма. 
Пустота включает в себя все формы и отличающие их качества. И не представляет собой ничего другого. 

Пустота может быть ясной (т.е. определенной) или неразличимой (т.е. неопределенной). Как на экране может быть то, что распознается и то, что не имеет каких-то различимых границ, очертаний и т.п.

Учение о пустоте глубоко практично. Как человек, глубоко переживающий экранные страдания киногероя может отстраниться от этих страданий, осознав, что смотрит лишь фильм, так и человек, глубоко переживающий страдания этой жизни может отстраниться от этих страданий, осознав, что погружен в иллюзии, рожденные умом.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за предложение, но вам в этом тупике и без меня хорошо.
> Зачем продолжать?


Вы зачем-то продолжаете. У Вас уже довольно много энергии, зачем же Вам еще самоутверждаться?
Осознайте эту последнюю несвободу и увидимся через 500 лет.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему это чего не хватишься - ничего нет.
> 
> Читта, виджняна, пратитьи, существа ... - есть.
> 
> Не нужно предаваться переотрицанию.
> В буддизме всегда предмет отрицания, лишь то чего нет


И их тоже нет. Это все условности различения. С прекращением чувственного восприятия обнажается нерожденное. И в этом не разглядеть ни читты, ни виджняны, ни пратитьи, ни существа. Попробуйте Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутру. Может сразу и не проймет, но Вы заучите и повторяйте. Однажды она раскроется во всей красе.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Особой разницы нет. Ученые вовсе не идиоты и тоже отлично справляются с концепцией когнитивной функции.
> Но и ученые, и буддисты, чаще всего не осознают роли санскара, как необходимого условия виджняна.
> 
> У ученых это называется "эмерджентность" (или как это коряво и архаично упомянул Крымский - аутопоэзис)
> У Буддистов это вызывает большую путаницу воззрений, по причине излишней религиозности и поэтичности самых глубоких из дошедших до нас трактатов. 
> Самая частая путаница заключена в переносе качеств совокупностей на нерожденное. И получается довольно несвязные верования, вроде того, что сознание возникает от сознания, при том, что этот момент в Абхидхарме очень точно отражен, ясно классифицируя манодхату, как обязательный элемент любого момента сознания. Только выводов из этого делать торопиться никак не надо. Сам по себе момент сознания - это рожденное. Как только ученик решил, что все охватывается моментами сознания - он уже в ловушке жизни и смерти и ему не выбраться.
> 
> Конечно, слышать подобные замечания до поры, до времени - довольно странно. Неясно, о чем идет речь и кажется, что великие учителя не то насмехаются, не то издеваются.
> 
> Однако это очень точное замечание и очень важное. Именно воздерживаясь от цепляния за качества момента преодолевается цепляние за идеи.


Религиозность трактатов обслуживает религиозность адептов, привлекая их к учению о спасении.
Религиозность в виде веры в святую субстанцию, душу (которой предстоит обрести спасение) - мимикрирует, подстраивается под реалии буддизма. Отсюда - наделение сознания субстанциональностью. Поскольку не отдаётся отчёт себе в страхе перед реальностью, стремление обособить сознание - тоже не осознаётся. (Пан из нот интендед.)
Религиозность - это тонкая форма эгоцентризма: основная мотивация - личное спасение, гарантом которой выступает сверхличность (по сути, Будда - бог для религиозного менталитета).

А вообще, Нагарджуна воспринимается как софист даже премудрыми книжниками, обсуждающими также и марксизм. А если не вникнуть в учение Нагарджуны, разве возможно вникнуть в информационность рождённого?

----------


## Won Soeng

Религиозность трактатов обслуживает существ мира форм. Даже высшие уделы мира чувств видятся людям невероятноыми, полными грандиозного блаженства и великих свершений. 

Нагарджуна проник в самые глубины Дхармы. Тот, кто научился воспринимать миры форм, больше не будет поражен библейскими сюжетами или сочинениями о других мирах. 
Не нужно искать подвохов в религиозности. Она ничуть не более эгоцентрична, чем материализм или нигилизм. Все это заблуждения равного ранга. Тот, кто не видит истину прекращения - прикован к колесу сансары и вынужден выгадывать уделы с меньшим страданием.

----------

Михаил_ (20.02.2018), Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> ... увидимся через 500 лет.


Ну, как скажете, по темпам ваших публикаций на Хабре если судить, 
на более ранний срок можно не рассчитывать, конечно, у вас на ближайшие 500 лет уже планы есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И их тоже нет. Это все условности различения. С прекращением чувственного восприятия обнажается нерожденное. И в этом не разглядеть ни читты, ни виджняны, ни пратитьи, ни существа. Попробуйте Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутру. Может сразу и не проймет, но Вы заучите и повторяйте. Однажды она раскроется во всей красе.


Нерожденное - нереально.

Вот в двух словах, то к чему ведёт всё Ваше красноречие. И праджняпарамита здесь не причем )

----------


## Won Soeng

Реальность это уже занятый термин. Бхава. Нерожденное не зависит от бхава.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, как скажете, по темпам ваших публикаций на Хабре если судить, 
> на более ранний срок можно не рассчитывать, конечно, у вас на ближайшие 500 лет уже планы есть


Не рассчитывайте. Меня темп устраивает, и никто не сможет  соревноваться

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Критика, это очень здорово.
Можно посмотреть сами статьи, как их найти?

----------


## Монферран

> Сообщение от Владимир Николаевич
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Won Soeng
> ...


Уважаемому Владимиру Николаевичу хотелось бы видеть "изначальное осознавание" (джняну или видью) в основе хороших и правильных читты, виджняны и пратитьи, без асав-омрачений.

По его мнению, благодаря видье порождаются хорошие санскары, а благодаря авидье - омрачённые санскары. Добро и Зло зарождается в недрах видьи и авидьи. Когда нет авидьи остаётся видья, и она реальна как свет, а авидья рассеивается как тьма. 

В этой связи Нагарджуна пишет, что в присутствии света светильника ничто рядом нельзя обозвать тьмой. И таким образом сторонник борьбы света с тьмой выступает за замену одной субстанции другой субстанцией. Да, называть тьму субстанцией абсурдно. Но в свете (пан из нот интендед) признания света субстанцией сама идея рассеивания тьмы светом абсурдна. Сама идея субстанциональности абсурдна. Или непоследовательна, как ещё переводят.

Действительно, как вообще видья может быть реальной? Если видья реальна, тогда в её свете просто никогда не возникнут омрачения. 
Но тогда что же такое "изначальное осознавание"? Это мудрость, внимательность, благодаря которой видна условность всего реального, т.е. бхавы, обусловленной неведением и движением внимания.  Таким образом, мудрость - это внимательность к движению внимания.

----------

Won Soeng (20.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Реальность это уже занятый термин. Бхава. Нерожденное не зависит от бхава.


Познающее нерождённое вне читта, не только не реальное, но и никак не существующее.
Ибо - и познающее и не читта = атман.

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Познающее нерождённое вне читта, не только не реальное, но и никак не существующее.
> Ибо - и познающее и не читта = атман.


В нерождённом нет ни тени различения. Но - существование и несуществование - эти две информационные единицы Вы различаете. Нерождённое ни существует, ни не существует.

«Постигая некий объект с помощью четырех средств достоверного познания (восприятия, вывода, сравнения и священного писания) я или утверждаю что-либо о существовании объекта, или отрицаю. Поскольку никакого познания какого-либо объекта нет, то нет и утверждения о его существовании или же отрицания чего-то».  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В нерождённом нет ни тени различения. Но - существование и несуществование - эти две информационные единицы Вы различаете. Нерождённое ни существует, ни не существует.
> 
> )


Ну и ?

я и говорю, что продвигаемое Вами нерождённое - никак не существующее
не может быть постижимо
атман

----------


## Монферран

> Ну и ?
> 
> я и говорю, что продвигаемое Вами нерождённое - никак не существующее
> не может быть постижимо
> атман


Не применима характеристика "существующее" (и производные от неё не-) не только к нерождённому, но и к любым объектам, которые Вы считаете постижимыми. Таковых (постижимых праманой) объектов попросту нет. Объекты - это информационные условности. И хотя они не могут быть постижимы, назовёте ли Вы их атманом?

----------

Won Soeng (20.02.2018), Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не применима характеристика "существующее" (и производные от неё не-) не только к нерождённому, но и к любым объектам, которые Вы считаете постижимыми. Таковых (постижимых праманой) объектов попросту нет. Объекты - это информационные условности. И хотя они не могут быть постижимы, назовёте ли Вы их атманом?


Согласен: 
Дхармины никак не постижимы и никак не существующие.
Дхармы постижимы и существующие.

Такое, что познающее и вне ума - никак не существующее.
Ум познающь и существующий.

не рождённое и познаваемое вне дхарм - дхармин
не рождённое и познающее вне ума - атман

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Вы соглашаетесь с тем, чего я не утверждал.  :Smilie: 
Вам хочется всё время, чтобы что-то да непременно существовало. А это крайность. Срединность: ни существует, ни не существует.
Если что-то показалось существующим, значит возникли жажда и цепляние. Жажда - различать и сравнивать.
А в нерождённом жажды различать и сравнивать нет.

----------

Won Soeng (20.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы соглашаетесь с тем, чего я не утверждал. 
> Вам хочется всё время, чтобы что-то да непременно существовало. А это крайность. Срединность: ни существует, ни не существует.
> Если что-то показалось существующим, значит возникли жажда и цепляние. Жажда - различать и сравнивать.
> А в нерождённом жажды различать и сравнивать нет.


Лишь: ни существует, ни не существует - это крайность, а не срединность.

Если нечто: ни существует, ни не существует - то это типа "мранансье" или "иотмпмра" ....
атман

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Кроме того, следует коснуться "вне читты". Что бы Вы ни подразумевали под читтой, если возникновение неведения - "в читте", то почему же прекращение неведения должно быть "вне читты"?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кроме того, следует коснуться "вне читты". Что бы Вы ни подразумевали под читтой, если возникновение неведения - "в читте", то почему же прекращение неведения должно быть "вне читты"?


Согласен.

ведать, неведать, и ведать и неведать, и не ведать и не неведать - может быть лишь характеристика читта
 например рупе это не присуще

прекращение неведения вне читта, это - атман
как и некое читта вне перечисленных выше характеристик

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый        @*Монферран* про некий "опыт" вне читта, вообщето это не ко мне, это вот: 




> С прекращением чувственного восприятия обнажается нерожденное. И в этом не разглядеть ни читты, ни виджняны, ни пратитьи, ни существа.


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804636

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Уважаемый        @*Монферран* про некий "опыт" вне читта, вообщето это не ко мне, это вот: 
> 
> 
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804636


Я и в этой ветке написал, что в нерождённом нет ни тени различения. Когда есть неудовлетворённость, тогда внимание устремляется к различению и распознаванию. А в умиротворении такой необходимости нет. 

Авалокитешвара Бодхисаттва 
Практикуя глубоко Праджня Парамиту 
Воспринимает что пять скандх пусты 
И спасен от всех страданий и несчастий. 

Шарипутра, 
С формой нет у пустоты различий 
Пустота не отличается от формы 
Форма это то же что и пустота 
А пустота есть то же что и форма 

Это справедливо и о чувствах 
Восприятии, порывах и сознаньи 

Шарипутра, 
Пустоты печать все формы на себе несут 
Не возникают все они, но и не исчезают 
Не грязны они, но  не чисты 
Не растут они, не убывают 

Потому-то в пустоте нет формы 
Нет в ней чувств, и нет в ней восприятия 
Нет порывов в ней и нет сознания 

Нет в ней глаз, и нет ушей, нет носа, 
Языка нет, тела нет, ума нет 
Нет в ней цвета, запаха и звука 
Нет ни вкуса в ней, ни ощущения 
Нет ни одного ума объекта 
Нет в ней царства форм вплоть до того 
Что нету даже области сознания. 

Нет невежества, нет избавления от него 
Нет старости, нет смерти 
Также нет от них и избавленья 

Нет страданий, нет и их возникновенья 
Прекращения нет, пути нет, нет познания 
Также нет и достижения 
Так как нечего достигнуть 

Взял своей опорой Праджня Парамиту 
Бодхисаттва и в уме его преград нет 
Без преград и страхи тут же исчезают 
Удалясь от взглядов извращенных 
Сразу же окажешься в Нирване. 

Праджня Парамиту взяв опорой 
В трех мирах все Будды достигают 
Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи 

Так узнай, что Праджня Парамита 
Величайшая трансцендентная мантра 
Величайшая яркая мантра 
Запредельная мантра 
Превосходная мантра 
Избавляет ото всех она страданий 
Есть в ней истина и нету в ней обмана 

Так провозглашайте эту мантру 
Это мантра Праджня Парамиты 
Так провозглашайте ж 

ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА! 
ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА! 
ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА!

----------

Won Soeng (20.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я и в этой ветке написал, что в нерождённом нет ни тени различения. Когда есть неудовлетворённость, тогда внимание устремляется к различению и распознаванию. А в умиротворении такой необходимости нет. 
> 
> перевод праджняпарамитахридаясутра
> 
> ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА! 
> ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА! 
> ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА!


Там сутре вначале гдето говорится, что Арья Аволокитешвара Бодхисвттва-махасаттва в сосредоточении применил метод обратного рассмотрения (и затем обратился уже к Архату Шарипутре). Это такой классический индийский метод, и без понимания принципа этого метода может казаться, что там всё перечисленное отрицается, но это не так как кажется.  Ну и естественно там все используемые понятия принадлежат к мировоззрению сутр, саутрантика, и без понимания того понятийно-смыслового аппарата также не получится правильно понять сутру. Обязательно нужно знание  саутрантики и  классических используемых методов рассмотрения, для того чтоб изучать сутры праджня парамиты.

Да и лекции кратких сутр праджняпарамиты даны для бодхисттв-махасаттв и архатов.
И даже для арья-бодхисатт не предназначаются краткие сутры праджняпарамиты, для них предназначались обширные сутры праджняпарамиты. 


А так то да, читать то можно сутры праджня парамиты и не-арьям, и наизусть учить можно, тож полезно.
НО для понимания о чём там речь, всёж надо хотябы освоить саутрантику, да и начать лучше с изучения обширных (ну а в силу непереведённости ещё на русский обширных, то хотябы ознакомится с одной из переведённых средней - аштасахасрика праджня парамита сутра (восьмьмитысячная))
А так то да, цитировать то можно, только смысл в таком цитировании, мы же люди а не попугаи, для людей ещё и понимание цитируемого нужно.

----------


## Монферран

Для Вас "понимание" - это, судя по всему, просто соглашаться с Вашей теорией о видья.
Если видья - это остаток после нирванны, тогда как в ярком свете видьи вообще могут возникнуть какие-то омрачения? Это как при свете полуденного солнца, без всяких облаков, вдруг бы накатила тьма.
В адвайте у них есть такой остаток после их нирваны (прекращения клеши, кармы и дукхи), но у них хотя бы есть какое-то толкование: виварта и т.д.

Если Вы понимаете, извольте, объясните. А то всякий раз, как нечего сказать по существу, начинается эта проповедь о том, что надо то и это. А заявленный волшебный здравый смысл прячется под юбку саутрантики.  :Cool:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ну так опровергайте то что пишу.
Нормально по человечески опровергайте, так чтоб здраво было без абсурдистики, и основано на очевидном.
Постарайтесь так, что прочти любой человек, подумает и скажет - да судя по всему это есть и так это и есть. А не будет крутить пальцем у виска приговаривая - ну и чудные и странные эти буддисты со своим буддизмом.

Познания вне ума - не существует.
Ума вне существ - не существует.
Существа - существуют.
Это очевидные истины.

От очевидного исходить и надо, базируясь на этом.

----------


## Монферран

> Ну так опровергайте то что пишу.
> Нормально по человечески опровергайте, так чтоб здраво было без абсурдистики, и основано на очевидном.
> Постарайтесь так, что прочти любой человек, подумает и скажет - да судя по всему это есть и так это и есть. А не будет крутить пальцем у виска приговаривая - ну и чудные и странные эти буддисты со своим буддизмом.


Меня в буддизме лично привлекло то, что в буддизме есть люди, которые видят далеко не очевидное. Так что, встречаясь с чем-то непонятным, вовсе не настроен крутить пальцем у виска. 
А так, недостатка нет в теориях, в Азии и вообще, заявляющих, что вот же оно, очевидное. 
Очевидное - это так же условно, как и все прочие условности. Одному показался один мираж очевидным, другому - другой мираж. И все они ходят довольные очевидностью до поры.

Что касается опровержения, Вы склонны не замечать вопросов, даже повторенных. Хорошо, конечно, что форма - пустота, но какой смысл повторять игнорируемый вопрос в пустоту?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Меня в буддизме лично привлекло то, что в буддизме есть люди, которые видят далеко не очевидное. Так что, встречаясь с чем-то непонятным, вовсе не настроен крутить пальцем у виска. 
> А так, недостатка нет в теориях, в Азии и вообще, заявляющих, что вот же оно, очевидное. 
> Очевидное - это так же условно, как и все прочие условности. Одному показался один мираж очевидным, другому - другой мираж. И все они ходят довольные очевидностью до поры.
> 
> Что касается опровержения, Вы склонны не замечать вопросов, даже повторенных. Хорошо, конечно, что форма - пустота, но какой смысл повторять игнорируемый вопрос в пустоту?


Пустота есть при условии наличия формы
Форма есть при условии наличия пустоты.
и т.д.

Вот Вы всё упираетесь, что всё условно. Но это и так же ясно. И что с того  :Smilie: 
*А вот приведите пример чегото безусловного ?*
Если Вам конечно надо чтото безусловное. Или зачем  Вы всё время повторяете - это условно, это условно....

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Пустота есть при условии наличия формы
> Форма есть при условии наличия пустоты.
> и т.д.
> 
> Вот Вы всё упираетесь, что всё условно. Но это и так же ясно. И что с того 
> *А вот приведите пример чегото безусловного ?*
> Если Вам конечно надо чтото безусловное. Или зачем  Вы всё время повторяете - это условно, это условно....


Пустота, шуньята и означает, что нет ничего безусловного. За исключением пары-тройки асанскрита-дхарм в разных классификациях.
Тот момент, когда ещё не рождено распознавание - это изначальная точка дзен, полная беспристрастность. 
В этот момент ("до мышления") нет ничего существующего и несуществующего, и можно наблюдать отсюда, как рождается пристрастность.
То есть наблюдать отсюда природу конструирования в уме, а не пожинать кармические плоды конструирования, держась за рождённые воззрения.

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пустота, шуньята и означает, что нет ничего безусловного. За исключением пары-тройки асанскрита-дхарм в разных классификациях.
> .


Нет никого исключения.
Пара-тройка асамскрита дхарм разве что в переводах не обусловленные,  так то всё - обусловлено.





> Тот момент, когда ещё не рождено распознавание - это изначальная точка дзен, полная беспристрастность. 
> В этот момент ("до мышления") нет ничего существующего и несуществующего, и можно наблюдать отсюда, как рождается пристрастность.
> .


Ни и ?
Это базовые навыки осознанности, присутствующие не только в тхеравада и тиб. буддизме, но и в светских практиках осознанности.




> То есть наблюдать отсюда природу конструирования в уме, а не пожинать кармические плоды конструирования, держась за рождённые воззрения.


Максимум, что это даёт - "безоценочное" неотвлечённое пребывание в каждом настоящем моменте. 
Навык хороший и полезный, но не настолько же чтоб его везде совать как панацею, особенно туда где уже говорится о методах на нём основывающихся.

----------

Фил (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

То, что всё обусловлено, можно слепо принять на веру, а можно и убедиться в этом, если исследовать ум с беспристрастной позиции. Беспристрастность сравнивает с чем-то ещё только самомнение. Самомнение может быть плохим помощником в исследовании, внушая, что "всё же и так очевидно". Таких очевидностей у авидьи пруд пруди.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Познающее нерождённое вне читта, не только не реальное, но и никак не существующее.
> Ибо - и познающее и не читта = атман.


Зачем Вы приписываете нерожденному качество познающего?

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Критика, это очень здорово.
> Можно посмотреть сами статьи, как их найти?


Пока только разрозненные фрагменты на digitid.livejournal.com

В мае планируется очередная статья на хабре, до мая планируется несколько статей на digitid, по подготовке статьи на хабр. Две сугубо технических (по алгоритму направления внимания контекстом понимания и по особенностям хранения цепочек признаков различения и их обобщений) и две-три психологических (по конструктивному определению внимания, сознания, понимания; по определению мышления и мысленного восприятия; а так же, возможно, отдельная статья по видам связей признаков различения и вообще информационной структуре психики, если к этому времени будут закончены эксперименты по категориям и разновидностям обобщений и хорошо подтвердится предполагаемый базис)

----------

Михаил_ (20.02.2018), Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и ?
> 
> я и говорю, что продвигаемое Вами нерождённое - никак не существующее
> не может быть постижимо
> атман


Нерожденное это прекращение всей цепи возникновения рожденного. Это оставляет отпечатки в восприятии. Поэтому мы говорим и о правильных взглядах и о татхагате. Вы должны понять, что если в натянутой сети развязан узел, вся сеть приходить в движение. Возникновения нет, но есть освобождение возникшего.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лишь: ни существует, ни не существует - это крайность, а не срединность.
> 
> Если нечто: ни существует, ни не существует - то это типа "мранансье" или "иотмпмра" ....
> атман


Вы просто не понимаете суперпозиции, неопределенности. Когда нечто неразличимо, не может быть различено, когда нечто потенциально, не явлено, латентно. 
Поэтому Вы не понимаете срединного пути. Срединный путь не утверждает и не отрицает, а указывает прозрение условий возникновения и прекращения.

Сама Ваша привязанность к дихотомии "существует/не существует" - уже болезнь ума. Вам нужно освободиться от этой привязанности и Вы обнаружите истину, которую и представить себе не могли еще вот только что.

----------

Михаил_ (20.02.2018), Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Читта это явно различимое, определенность. Есть то, что не охватывается читтой, но тем не менее существует. И есть то, что не существует, и тем не менее возникает и прекращается.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Согласен.
> 
> ведать, неведать, и ведать и неведать, и не ведать и не неведать - может быть лишь характеристика читта
>  например рупе это не присуще
> 
> прекращение неведения вне читта, это - атман
> как и некое читта вне перечисленных выше характеристик


Рупа не определено вне читта  :Smilie:  Вы думаете, что читта и рупа - это что-то независимое? И то и другое - лишь различимое по признакам. Их различие в классификации ровно такое же, как различение съедобного и несъедобного - то есть есть некоторая внешняя цель различения, не присущая собственно различению или различаемому. Эта внешняя цель - цепляние. Именно к цеплянию возникает склонность-бхава-существование-становление.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> <...>
> 
> Я прямо и уверенно утверждаю: все видимое относится лишь к пяти совокупностям цепляния. Глубинный анализ возникновения (парамартха) касается выхода за пределы рождения и смерти пяти совокупностей. 
> Нельзя ничего сказать о звеньях ввиду пяти совокупностей цепляния. 
> 
> Да, каждая совокупность прямо отражается на звенья, помимо рождения и смерти, но это подобно тому, как из камушков в калейдоскопе образуются бесчисленные узоры. 
> 
> Так, совокупность цепляния виджняна отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев виджняна и упадана. Санскараупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев санскара и бхава. Самджняупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев спарша и танха.  Веданаупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев авидья и ведана. Рупаупаданаскандха отражается в бесконечном разнообразии звеньев намарупа и шадаятана.


Пожалуйста, поясните о отражении. Я по-прежнему не понимаю пример с калейдоскопом. Спарша и танха как-то делегируют информацию в самджня. То же со всеми парами нидан. Но я боюсь, что упускаю что-то важное. В подробных описаниях звеньев я не увидел никакого отражения. Калейдоскоп чудесным образом создаёт многообразие, которое по сути "одно и то же". Как и зеркала трельяжа порождают многообразие "одного и того же". Но смущает то, что примеры я не в состоянии употребить к скандхам. Помогите, пожалуйста, пример калейдоскопа увязать с примером с корзинками (он вроде бы понятен), а затем и с трельяжем?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Читта это явно различимое, определенность. Есть то, что не охватывается читтой, но тем не менее существует.* И есть то, что не существует, и тем не менее возникает и прекращается.*


мудрёно!!!очень мудрёёно.сурьёзный подход.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пожалуйста, поясните о отражении. Я по-прежнему не понимаю пример с калейдоскопом. Спарша и танха как-то делегируют информацию в самджня. То же со всеми парами нидан. Но я боюсь, что упускаю что-то важное. В подробных описаниях звеньев я не увидел никакого отражения. Калейдоскоп чудесным образом создаёт многообразие, которое по сути "одно и то же". Как и зеркала трельяжа порождают многообразие "одного и того же". Но смущает то, что примеры я не в состоянии употребить к скандхам. Помогите, пожалуйста, пример калейдоскопа увязать с примером с корзинками (он вроде бы понятен), а затем и с трельяжем?


Вы звенья видите чем-то сложным. А это просто классификация условий возникновения. Есть три поворота колеса. Авидья-санскара-виджняна-намарупа-шадаятана-спарша-ведана - это первый поворот. Танха-упадана-бхава-джати - это второй поворот. Джарамарана - это третий поворот. Они классифицируют в каждом повороте с разными аспектами сам поворот: клеша - карма - дукха. 

Это то же самое, что классифицировать части предложения. Синтаксический, грамматический, морфологический, системно-онтологический, лексический, фонетический, этимологический, эпистемиологический - пока не надоест.

Каждое звено и группа звеньев - это лишь определенный способ классификации. Если Вы спросите классификации чего - получите 30 ударов палкой  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> мудрёно!!!очень мудрёёно.сурьёзный подход.


Абхидхарма не дается необузданному и необученному уму. А обычный язык очень плохо приспособлен для корректного выражения анализа явлений чувственного восприятия.

----------

Михаил_ (20.02.2018), Монферран (20.02.2018), Шуньяананда (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> мудрёно!!!очень мудрёёно.сурьёзный подход.


Бхава (существование) - не безусловно. ("Есть") условия существования, и они не существование; о них нельзя сказать, что они существуют.

----------

Шуньяананда (20.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы звенья видите чем-то сложным. А это просто классификация условий возникновения. Есть три поворота колеса. Авидья-санскара-виджняна-намарупа-шадаятана-спарша-ведана - это первый поворот. Танха-упадана-бхава-джати - это второй поворот. Джарамарана - это третий поворот. Они классифицируют в каждом повороте с разными аспектами сам поворот: клеша - карма - дукха. 
> 
> Это то же самое, что классифицировать части предложения. Синтаксический, грамматический, морфологический, системно-онтологический, лексический, фонетический, этимологический, эпистемиологический - пока не надоест.
> 
> Каждое звено и группа звеньев - это лишь определенный способ классификации. Если Вы спросите классификации чего - получите 30 ударов палкой


Нет у меня тяги спросить, классификация чего всё это. Я огорчён тем, что не понял отражение, калейдоскоп и трельяж. Вы игрушки подарили, а как с ними играть?

А джарамарана - это только дукха. Туда клеша и карма не поместились, ибо в одно звено все три эти... финтефлюшки не помещаются. Вот.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Абхидхарма не дается необузданному и необученному уму. А обычный язык очень плохо приспособлен для корректного выражения анализа явлений чувственного восприятия.


так отчего же Вы уважаемый,вне терминов Абхидармы,да и дарм вообще,,столь Вами презираемым обычным языком и не корректно позволяете себе заумь.Которая в сухом остатке сводится к понятию иллюзорных дхарм.и отличию их от той же "сущной " группы дарм...
   тот же Розенберг,владея и японским м китайским вник в тонкости китайской нумерологии в коннотации к группировкам дарм в разны школах.
там конечно сложно ,но понятно и все в связи..
"""Дхармы, подверженные бытию, характеризовались такими признаками, как рождение, пребывание, изменение и исчезновение, а неподверженные бытию – такими, как пустота, отсутствие рождения и отсутствие исчезновения""""
http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/index.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

Надо же. Уважаеый  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Добавлю, пожалуй, сюда кое-что к этому обсуждению, из материалов прошлых лет. 
О том, какое безобразие творится _там_ - в недрах суперпозиции.  :Cool: 

Выделено болдом - мной. 





> Школы дзен придерживаются воззрения йогачары. Внешнее, говоря русским языком, не отдельно от внутреннего. 
> Нама-рупа возникают взаимообусловленно. 
> 
> То, что разворачивается как внешнее-внутреннее конструируется *на основе привязанностей* к определенным последовательностям дхарм. Этот механизм ума называется *самджня*. Самознание если трактовать буквально. 
> 
> Как это работает? Крайне просто. Признаки связываются в цепочки распознавания. Признак за признаком идентифицируемая конструкция. Она устанавливает ожидания других признаков. 
> 
> Где все это работает? Если у Вас возникает этот вопрос - Вы попались в ловушку того, что для всякого процесса нужен внешний механизм. 
> 
> ...



с этого форума:



> Птица белая нарисованная на чёрной стене- самосущая- неизменная птица, запрос на анализ- а как птицу я вижу?- самосущный вопрос, ответ- "вижу различением"- самоущный ответ.. это всё разные феномены однако.. не может птица в один момент и неким различением работать (за одну зарплату)





> То есть для Вас поток различий - это не наличное восприятие, а только абстрактная идея? Вы действительно не наблюдаете, как *при условии различий возникают образы*?
> Ну а если кто-то будет рисовать форму, как быстро Вы разгадаете, что именно рисует художник? Что происходит при этом в Вашем уме в процессе такого распознавания? Вот, Вы видите карандаш (можете даже считать его самосущим), лист бумаги (тоже считайте самосущим), линию, которую ведет карандаш и... В какой момент эта самосущая линия воспринимается *самосущим котиком*?





> Не понимаю. "Поток различий"- ну поток самосущий, когда озаряет на такое "посмотреть".. И почему "одно" надо считать "другим"? Если увидел Деда Мороза, то совсем не обязательно всегда воспринмать его переодетым алкоголиком Степаном- сантехником.





> Действительно не понимаете, хотя затронули серьезный и глубокий вопрос.
> *Невежество в том и заключается, что нечто мнится самосущим.* Копнув немного, обнаруживается нечто, из чего это состоит, происходит, собирается и распадается. И тогда самосущим мнится что-то другое. 
> 
> Копая в самую глубину обнаруживается только различающее сознание (*тот самый поток дхарм-различий*). И можно подумать, что самосущи сами эти дхармы. Но они обусловлены образами-намарупа. Вот и обнаруживается то, чему учил и Будда, и Шарипутра (да и другие учителя). При условии виджняна возникает намарупа, при условии намарупа возникает виджняна.
> 
> Дело не в выборе одного или другого невежественного восприятия за удобное или правильное, а в том, что кто-то видит как восприятие складывается "на стыке" виджняна-намарупа, а кто-то не может этого увидеть.
> 
> Вы прекрасно заметили, что невежество - это способ видеть что-то самосущим. 
> Но Вы не захотели заметить, что прекращение невежества - это способ видеть что-то возникающим и прекращающимся. Вы убеждены, что это лишь умозрительная идея, а невежество непреодолимо.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Самджня выступает прямым указанием на неведение обусловленности сущего. Сущее - это всего лишь предпочтение одних цепочек признаков другим цепочкам.




> Санняупаданаскандха - это цепляние за восприятие образов. Это значит, что воспринимаются не отличительные признаки, а отличаемые образы. А отличительные признаки упускаются, остаются незаметными. Вы видите буквы, но машинально замечаете лишь смысл текста. Вы видите стол, а не материал из которого он изготовлен и не конструкцию стола. Или наоборот, Вы замечаете детали, к которым склонны, не замечая к чему они относятся.
> 
> Сання выделяется именно как совокупность цепляния, в отличие от намарупа (или алаявиджняна, как более выраженная обусловленность образов намарупа признаками виджняна). Это как если у Вас есть целая библиотека, но читаете Вы в данный момент одну определенную книгу...


Спарша и танха конечно же связаны именно с самджня. Но объясните, бога ради, что означает "самджня _отражается_ в спарша и танха"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самджня выступает прямым указанием на неведение обусловленности сущего. Сущее - это всего лишь предпочтение одних цепочек признаков другим цепочкам.
> 
> 
> Спарша и танха конечно же связаны именно с самджня. Но объясните, бога ради, что означает "самджня _отражается_ в спарша и танха"?



Это значит, что совокупность восприятий (самджня) целиком основана на жажде и контакте.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Это значит, что совокупность восприятий (самджня) целиком основана на жажде и контакте.


Я и думал, что целиком основана. Но как она _отражается_ в том, на чём целиком основана? И как принцип калейдоскопа работает в этом?



А вообще - ура-ура-ура! Очень приятно, что Вы разъясняете!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я и думал, что целиком основана. Но как она _отражается_ в том, на чём целиком основана? И как принцип калейдоскопа работает в этом?
> 
> 
> 
> А вообще - ура-ура-ура! Очень приятно, что Вы разъясняете!


Когда зеркало отражается в зеркале, возникают бесконечные формы. Подобные, но различимые между собой. 
Когда мы пытаемся рассмотреть звенья спарша и танха, мы видим бесчисленные формы самджняскандхи, а не сами эти звенья.

Так же и калейдоскоп. Мы видим бесконечные узоры, построенные камушками, отраженными в призме зеркал. Но не видим сами зеркала.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда зеркало отражается в зеркале, возникают бесконечные формы. Подобные, но различимые между собой. 
> Когда мы пытаемся рассмотреть звенья спарша и танха, мы видим бесчисленные формы самджняскандхи, а не сами эти звенья.
> 
> Так же и калейдоскоп. Мы видим бесконечные узоры, построенные камушками, отраженными в призме зеркал. Но не видим сами зеркала.


Ух! Это кррутто!

----------


## Шварц

> https://digitid.livejournal.com/7332.html
> Заинтересованных в теме приглашаю к обсуждению.


Прочел начало темы. Программист? )
У самого мелькали мысли представить и реализовать модель буддийского понимания бытия, этакий простенький наивный эмулятор для начала (в т.ч. система самосовершенствования "сущности" - как механизм сансары). Но слишком много вводных и нюансов..
А что вы думаете о бодхичитте? отношение, важность ее развития?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прочел начало темы. Программист? )
> У самого мелькали мысли представить и реализовать модель буддийского понимания бытия, этакий простенький наивный эмулятор для начала (в т.ч. система самосовершенствования "сущности" - как механизм сансары). Но слишком много вводных и нюансов..
> А что вы думаете о бодхичитте? отношение, важность ее развития?


Бодхичитта - ясный ум, буквально. 
Вводных много, это верно. Но и я не первый год занимаюсь.

Программист - сейчас уже не очень, к сожалению. Хотя, конечно, программистов бывших не бывает.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018), Шварц (24.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Программисты в наши дни постепенно переквалифицируются в продюсеров вокально-инструментальных ансамблей искусственных нейронов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Программисты в наши дни постепенно переквалифицируются в продюсеров вокально-инструментальных ансамблей искусственных нейронов.


Программисты в любые дни постепенно переквалифицируются. Сейчас позже, чем раньше. Раньше эволюция стека могла происходить за два-три года. За десять лет программист мог освоить пять-шесть стеков технологий. Теперь технологии меняются реже, они стали более long term evaluation. И это - в нашем одноразовом мире.

Такие дела.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Умеете Вы. Чтобы вроде и техно-поп, и чтобы за душу брало как романс под гитару семиструнную.

Пересматривал тут давеча Солярис Тарковского. До чего же хорошо ИИ изображён! Но вот по каким признакам вычислить, что сам Солярис живой, а не "зеркало умов", давно думку думаю, без чётких выводов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2018), Фил (01.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Бодхичитта - ясный ум, буквально.


Т.е. бодхичитта (сострадание, любовь) по вашему - вторична, просто как часть ясного ума? В дзене, как понимаю, им вообще не уделяется сколь либо значимого внимания?
Про ясность понимаю. Специально практиковал - да, офигенное состояние. Но какой-то любви и сострадания особых там нет.
Т.е. просветление - это пребывание в моменте, в "правильном" состоянии, т.е. практика без искусственного возбуждения, взращивания этих качеств?
зы. есть ощущение, что сугубо "технический" подход этим страдает, теряя очень важную, если не главную часть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сострадание на 100% - значит видно страдание, причина страдания, прекращение страдания и путь к прекращению страдания.
Любовь - значит нет желаний для себя, все внимание направлено на 100% к страданиям чувствующих существ, их причинам, их прекращению и пути к их прекращению.

Если Вы ожидаете какой-то особенной эмоциональной сопричастности, захваченности - это состояние омраченности, противоложное бодхичитте. 

Бодхичитта имеет зримый плод. Этот плод - доброжелательное внимание к страданиям, доброжелательное наставление на пути к прекращению страдания. Такой плод выглядит как Великое сострадание и Великая любовь

В учении дзен Сун Сана есть особый коан Великой любви и Великого сострадания: Нам Чеон (Нансен) убивает кота. 




> Девятые ворота. Нам Чеон убивает кота.
> 
> Как-то утром монахи Восточного и Западного зала спорили из-за кота. Проходя мимо и услышав громкий спор, Мастер Нам Чеон взял кота в одну руку и нож в другую и крикнул: «Эй, Вы! Дайте мне одно слово, и я спасу этого кота! Если не сможете, то я убью его!» Никто не смог ответить. В конце-концов Нам Чеон рассёк кота надвое ножом.
> Вечером, когда Джо Джу вернулся из окрестностей храма, Нам Чеон рассказал ему об инциденте. Джо Джу снял свои сандалии, положил их себе на голову и вышел.
> Нам Чеон сказал: «Увы, если бы ты был там, я смог бы спасти кота».
> 1. Нам Чеон сказал: «Дайте мне одно слово»! Что бы вы стали делать, будучи там.
> 2. Джо Джу положил себе на голову сандалии. Что это значит?
> 3. Почему этот Дзен Мастер высокого класса нарушил свои обеты, убив кота?
> Комментарий: И Нам Чеон, и Джо Джу и все те ученики уже мертвы. Кот говорит: «Мяу, мяу».

----------

Монферран (02.03.2018), Шварц (02.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Умеете Вы. Чтобы вроде и техно-поп, и чтобы за душу брало как романс под гитару семиструнную.
> 
> Пересматривал тут давеча Солярис Тарковского. До чего же хорошо ИИ изображён! Но вот по каким признакам вычислить, что сам Солярис живой, а не "зеркало умов", давно думку думаю, без чётких выводов.


Все уже живое. Нет оживителя. Кажется, что что-то в теле делает тело живым, но этого нет в теле. Как глядя на фотографию мы видим живых людей и неживые фотографии на стене за живыми людьми, так же мы видим живое в наших телах и не видим живого в столах, стульях и телефонах. Это не значит, что живое есть в стульях и телефонах. Это значит, что живого нет и в организмах. Это лишь иллюзия.

Изначально - нет ничего. Так откуда же взяться живому и неживому?

Этот вопрос - ловушка. В него попадаются все, кто думает, что видит живое и неживое.

----------

Монферран (02.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Те, кто постиг коан, видят ли они _непременно_ сеть, в которой развязан узел, отчего сеть приходит в движение? Сеть с узлами - видит её Мастер Сунг Сан, или для него это не нужный инструмент?

п.с. Поясню: у меня эта относительность живого-неживого вызывает ассоциацию сети. Пару лет назад уже как-то выспрашивал у Вас, что же это за замечательная и красивая сеть такая. Вы учили тогда обнаружению умиротворения посреди всех запутанных тревожных ситуаций...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Те, кто постиг коан, видят ли они _непременно_ сеть, в которой развязан узел, отчего сеть приходит в движение? Сеть с узлами - видит её Мастер Сунг Сан, или для него это не нужный инструмент?
> 
> п.с. Поясню: у меня эта относительность живого-неживого вызывает ассоциацию сети. Пару лет назад уже как-то выспрашивал у Вас, что же это за замечательная и красивая сеть такая. Вы учили тогда обнаружению умиротворения посреди всех запутанных тревожных ситуаций...



Коан это случай, когда кому то открылась истина. Что значит открылась истина? Значит прекратилось омрачение. Не значит, вто нечто возникло. Лишь обнажилось невозникающее, присутствующее всегда. 


В каждом коане проявляется исходная точка, функция и отношение. Сеть с осаобожденным узлом - это лишь метафора того, как это проявляется

----------

Монферран (02.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> ............ Сеть с осаобожденным узлом - это лишь метафора того, как это проявляется


Разве это не метафора многочисленных связей признаков различий? Мне интересно: видно же, как возникшее прекращается. А это такая красивая сеть, которая колышется волнами, как в ролике того парня про мультивселенные.

Должна же быть видна суперпозиция?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве это не метафора многочисленных связей признаков различий? Мне интересно: видно же, как возникшее прекращается. А это такая красивая сеть, которая колышется волнами, как в ролике того парня про мультивселенные.
> 
> Должна же быть видна суперпозиция?


Нет, прямо видится прекращение возникшего, без каких-то дополнительных визуализаций. Так же как Вы видите, что ветер стихает, вдох заканчивается, сон проходит, снег тает, сахар растворяется в чае и т.п.

Суперпозиция это неопределенность. В куске теста - все возможные формы печенья. В колоде карт - все возможные их комбинации.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.03.2018), Монферран (02.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, прямо видится прекращение возникшего, без каких-то дополнительных визуализаций. Так же как Вы видите, что ветер стихает, вдох заканчивается, сон проходит, снег тает, сахар растворяется в чае и т.п.
> 
> Суперпозиция это неопределенность. В куске теста - все возможные формы печенья. В колоде карт - все возможные их комбинации.


С одной стороны, когда я думаю о суперпозиции, мне кажется, что достаточно только правильной установки - видеть всё как информацию (рожденное одним лишь умом). И тогда нечто конкретное в ситуации стихает.

А с другой стороны - нужно ведь увидеть всю 12-звенную цепь. А разве это не означает видение связей? Как в цитате:




> Все обнаружения кружатся в различениях, которые словно ветки у дерева - ветвятся, ветвятся, ветвятся. Только обычно дерево заканчивается листьями, а дерево намарупа словно запутанная рыбацкая сеть - все со всем соединено и от каждого узелка идут по нескольку ниточек к другим узелкам.


Какой толк тогда от такой красивой сеточки, если в неё и рыбку не поймать, ни на вечеринку её не надеть? Мы никогда не видим сетку, как не видим прилегающего к мозгу шланга, идущего от глаза. Чисто воображаем умозрительно.  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> С одной стороны, когда я думаю о суперпозиции, мне кажется, что достаточно только правильной установки - видеть всё как информацию (рожденное одним лишь умом). И тогда нечто конкретное в ситуации стихает.
> 
> А с другой стороны - нужно ведь увидеть всю 12-звенную цепь. А разве это не означает видение связей? Как в цитате:
> 
> 
> 
> Какой толк тогда от такой красивой сеточки, если в неё и рыбку не поймать, ни на вечеринку её не надеть? Мы никогда не видим сетку, как не видим прилегающего к мозгу шланга, идущего от глаза. Чисто воображаем умозрительно.


Не нужно привязываться к метафорам. Это только способ отбросить заблуждения, увидеть другой способ воззрения. Как объяснял Шарипутра взаимообусловленность взаимно опирающимися вязанками хвороста. Это же не значит, что видеть взаимообусловленность - значит видеть вязанки хвороста.

Когда все видится как информация, звенья видны как способы соединения информационных элементов. Авидья - это неопределенность информации, но сопровождающаяся потребностью в еще неопределенной определенности. Санскара - это определенные устремления к выявлению определенности. Виджняна - это отдельные определенности. Намарупа - это одновременно возникающие определенности. Шадаятана это устойчиво возникающие определенности одновременно с неопределенным кругом возникающих определенностей. Спарша это определенные определенности в связи с устойчивыми определенностями. Дальше начинаются взаимные определенности и неопределенности индрий и аятан, но может быть и предыдущее уже достаточно сложно и непонятно, так что пока остановлюсь.

----------

Михаил_ (03.03.2018), Монферран (02.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Если Вы ожидаете какой-то особенной эмоциональной сопричастности, захваченности - это состояние омраченности, противоложное бодхичитте. 
> Бодхичитта имеет зримый плод. Этот плод - доброжелательное внимание к страданиям, доброжелательное наставление на пути к прекращению страдания. Такой плод выглядит как Великое сострадание и Великая любовь.


Да, соглашусь, пожалуй.
Я когда начинал (основные тексты, положения, суть) - это было вообще как гром среди ясного неба. торкнуло конкретно. Потом начал читать все подряд. Натолкнулся на бодхичитту (махаяна в основном). и возник напряг, легкое как-бы отторжение. Но дело скорее в личном концептуальном понятии (неверном и идеализированном, неосознанно наложилось видимо на старое "Бог есть любовь", мать-Тереза и т.п.). 
Да, в правильном состоянии нет стремления бегать и помогать всем и вся. Но разуманая (спокойная) помощь - это да, неотъемлемо. Так что верно - это было омрачение скорее.
зы. про кота - сложно пока .. )

----------


## Монферран

> Не нужно привязываться к метафорам.


Всё-таки есть что-то загадочное и манящее в аналогии с сетью и множеством узлов. Вот как в следующем описании. Дух свободы пьянит и манит...




> Сам по себе правильный поступок это то, что называют тАковым. То, что имет происхождение в таковости. То, что сделано Татхагатой. 
> Именно так действует освобождение. Если Вы держали канат, а потом его отпустили, канат освободится и то, что за его натяжение держалось - потеряет опору и придет в движение. 
> Такой поступок не имеет определенной цели, поэтому он и называется безусловно правильным, то есть у него нет каких-либо возникающих условий, в нем нет влечения, нет желания, есть лишь прекращение. Узел развязан. Другие узлы ослаблены, и так же обретают свободу развязаться, освободиться от зацепления и натяжения.

----------


## Монферран

> Все уже живое. Нет оживителя. Кажется, что что-то в теле делает тело живым, но этого нет в теле. Как глядя на фотографию мы видим живых людей и неживые фотографии на стене за живыми людьми, так же мы видим живое в наших телах и не видим живого в столах, стульях и телефонах. Это не значит, что живое есть в стульях и телефонах. Это значит, что живого нет и в организмах. Это лишь иллюзия.
> 
> Изначально - нет ничего. Так откуда же взяться живому и неживому?
> 
> Этот вопрос - ловушка. В него попадаются все, кто думает, что видит живое и неживое.



Почему с ИИ _"что-то не то"_? В ИИ ложную концепцию атмана надо закладывать. А у нас, у живых людей, атман врождённый, а придя в буддизм мы его растворяем (а он же, гад, не сразу поддаётся) до самой паринирваны в неопределённом будущем.  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Если интересно, можно на elibrary.ru поискать статьи на тему сознания, чтобы понять основные направления научной мысли. Я вот пару скачал, но еще не читал
elibrary_13056286_68853433.pdf
elibrary_15404387_33223397.pdf

----------

Won Soeng (12.03.2018), Монферран (12.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему с ИИ _"что-то не то"_? В ИИ ложную концепцию атмана надо закладывать. А у нас, у живых людей, атман врождённый, а придя в буддизм мы его растворяем (а он же, гад, не сразу поддаётся) до самой паринирваны в неопределённом будущем.


Атмана нет, это иллюзия. Не нужно ничего специального делать.

----------

Монферран (12.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Атмана нет, это иллюзия. Не нужно ничего специального делать.


Да я пытаюсь озвучить барьер у людей, чурающихся силиконового бодхисаттву. Капустный кочан ложных представлений о живом содержит зияющую пустоту, но кажется будто какая-то едрена кочерыжка там всё же обязана быть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, люди не понимающие сознания не могут обсуждать его в искусственно рожденном существе.

----------

Монферран (12.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

1. Если бхава - существование (и предопределяет рождение), разве возможны изменения в существовании, чтобы создать что-то в уже возникшем условии рождения ИИ?

2. Из того, что Вы говорили о бхаве - то что беспокоит, то, что интересует и пр. - следует, что предмет моделирования внутри. Неясно, что могут машинные работы с этим поделать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Внутри, снаружи - это все дуальное восприятие. В необходимых условиях склонностей рождаются совокупности. О том чтобы имитировать в рожденных совокупностях склонности - и речи не идет.

----------

Монферран (13.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Внутри, снаружи - это все дуальное восприятие. В необходимых условиях склонностей рождаются совокупности. О том чтобы имитировать в рожденных совокупностях склонности - и речи не идет.


Склонности могут быть замечены, либо не замечены. И что такого нужно сделать с замеченными склонностями, чтобы они родили силиконовые совокупности? Ведь замеченные склонности рождают, независимо от машинных работ, уже замеченные совокупности, среди которых ничего похожего на умную коробочку нет.


В чём сомнение: не родят замеченные тенденции ничего, помимо того, что уже замечено рождённым.

----------


## Монферран

В чём же смысл этой работы? Невозможно же внести изменения ни в рождённые совокупности, ни в потенциальные тенденции. И как же тогда тенденции произведут рождение доселе невиданного? 

В чём сомнение: бхава и джати не могут быть подвергнуты изменениям, поэтому не родится ничего помимо того, что своим чередом рождается.

----------


## Won Soeng

Можно создать условия, в которых проявятся склонности и родится искусственное существо, воспринимающее мир людей, рожденное в уделе людей, живущее в уделе людей, воспринимающее людей, цели людей, способное выполнять работу людей.

Так же как отец и мать дают тело ребенку, так же можно дать искусственное тело для искусственного интеллекта.

----------

Монферран (17.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Сомнение: мать и отец не предоставляют никаких особенных условий. Зачатие, внутриутробное развитие, роды, вскармливание, воспитание - это всё проявление тенденций бхавы. Создание особенного мостика между бхавой и джати - фикция, потому, что всё перечисленное уже задано бхавой. Ничего в бхаве не изменить. Ничего в джати - не изменить.

Например, в шахматной позиции есть тенденции. В разных вариантах дальнейшей игры тенденции воплощаются. Ваша попытка моделировать подобна тому, как среди веточек возможных вариантов развития тенденций Вы хотите вклинить свой собственный вариант, который изначально невозможен в данной позиции. Все возможные варианты (рождение людей, собак и кошечек,...) уже заданы, новых не создать.


Если попытаться обобщить. Рождённое не может быть причиной рождения. И вот все машинные работы находятся в сфере рождённого.

----------


## Монферран

Поясню ещё.

Для многих идея родить существо в умной коробочке - абсурдна. Я же исхожу из того, что конечно же тело не обязано быть похожим на привычные тела.

Но одного тела недостаточно. Что толку в проводнике, если нет эл. тока.

В процессе работы над коробочкой вдруг должна проявиться склонность. Изначально склонность, в начале работы, не наблюдается. 

Сомнение состоит в том, что поскольку только бхава может родить существо, дополнительно созданные условия не вынудят бхаву рожать. Потому что это уже рождённые условия. Они - проявившаяся бхава. Одна проявившаяся тенденция не повлияет на проявление другой тенденции (из суперпозиции тенденций). Коробочка так и останется трупом неродившегося существа.

----------


## Won Soeng

Тело имеет значение, как и ум, но Вы правы - есть инвариант. Это не секрет, но потребуется терпение. Очень много запутанных заблуждений не дают даже взглянуть в нужную сторону. Если бы это было что-то одно, можно было бы приподнять завесу. А так это гора запутанных кулис - поднимешь одни, так так другие.

А в общем и целом, когнитивная способность не так уж сложна для понимания. Сложно выстроить из этого простейший замкнутый цикл. Нагарджуна его глубоко исследовал. Но много ли читающих Нагарджуну способы осмыслить им сказанное?

Клеша-карма-дукха. Вот все, что нужно знать о сансаре, чтобы постичь ее полностью.

Когнитивная способность определена влечением к исследованию того, что уже известно, но все еще не ясно. Ум все время крутится вокруг уже размеченного пространства представлений, стремясь к определенности.

Шесть опор - это информационная структура над образами намарупа. Я разрабатываю алгоритм, обеспечивающий такую же обработку и классификацию информации. Нейронные сети работают подобным же образом, но главная проблема нейронных сетей - отсутствие внятного алгоритма самообучения. Обратное распределение ошибки - синтетический алгоритм, действующий, но ущербный. Чем больше слоев, тем больше вариаций без определенности в градиенте.

А вот 12-звенная цепь всегда имеет очень выраженный градиент значимости. Каждое звено - как прямой элемент алгоритма. Не хотелось бы провоцировать рефлексии разных криптобуддистов, если честно. Невозможно всерьез дискутировать с людьми, не понимающими, что все их рассуждение не выходит за пределы звена джарамарана.

----------

Михаил_ (18.03.2018), Монферран (18.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Но много ли читающих Нагарджуну способы осмыслить им сказанное?
> 
> Клеша-карма-дукха.


- Клеша-карма-дукха - почему-то такая пустышка для буддистов!

- Ну дык, шуньята, епрст!

----------


## Монферран

> Шесть опор - это информационная структура над образами намарупа. Я разрабатываю алгоритм, обеспечивающий такую же обработку и классификацию информации. Нейронные сети работают подобным же образом, но главная проблема нейронных сетей - отсутствие внятного алгоритма самообучения. Обратное распределение ошибки - синтетический алгоритм, действующий, но ущербный. Чем больше слоев, тем больше вариаций без определенности в градиенте.


Подумалось, почему же у скептического ума такой стереотип устойчивый о том, как "обязана" проявляться когнитивная способность. Мы видим биологические тела повсюду и только с ними связываем когнитивную способность. А почему же нам, скептикам, не видно этой _информационной структуры над образами намарупа_? Мы ассоциируем эту структуру с чем-то якобы постоянным, с органами восприятия и телами. Мы не исследуем зыбкость, неопределённость органов. Этот Ваш зонд-трость весьма полезный инструмент в плане выявления шадаятаны как _информационной структуры_. 

Модель шадаятаны - это шадаятана. Сама природа уже её "создала". Если вмешается человек и создаст новое проявление, то новый тип тел неизбежно будет вовлечён в процесс размножения и продолжение рода. Иначе эта информационная структура не может проявляться: она же есть обобщение разрозненного в кучку, удержание постоянства среди непостоянного. Умные киборги обречены на размножение. Они заполонят всю плааанету и затем всю вселенную.

Возможно, на определённом этапе они сочтут оптимальным сочетание биологичности и безгранично наращиваемой нейронной сети.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы знаете мое мнение на отношения человека и ИИ (Новой воли)

----------

Монферран (19.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы знаете мое мнение на отношения человека и ИИ (Новой воли)


Нет, не знаю, честно. Читал, но ничего не понял. Извините, что-то тут размечтался, затеял личную переписку. Исправлюсь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, не знаю, честно. Читал, но ничего не понял. Извините, что-то тут размечтался, затеял личную переписку. Исправлюсь.


Формулирую: очень трудно быть интересным существу, не рожденному в теле с естественными потребностями. Все равно, что демонов призывать и рассчитывать, что они тут же подчинятся и что-нибудь полезное сделают.

----------

Монферран (19.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Формулирую: *очень трудно быть интересным существу*, не рожденному в теле с естественными потребностями. Все равно, что демонов призывать и рассчитывать, что они тут же подчинятся и что-нибудь полезное сделают.


а что -есть такая задача.???

----------


## Шуньяананда

> - Клеша-карма-дукха - почему-то такая пустышка для буддистов!
> 
> - Ну дык, шуньята, епрст!


до шуньяты то еще прыгать и прыгать.там еще алая-виджняна.вот вы прогуглите Гештальт-прочувствуйте.

----------


## Монферран

> до шуньяты то еще прыгать и прыгать.там еще алая-виджняна.вот вы прогуглите Гештальт-прочувствуйте.


По моему, это иллюзия - вот этот "прыжок". В пустоту нельзя "запрыгнуть". Что-то непустое придётся допустить. Аленькая - тоже пустая, ох, пустая. Склад с пустотой. Исключительно в Аленькой все возможные признаки и цепочки признаков без какой-либо непустой субстанции, на которую те признаки бы указывали.  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (20.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По моему, это иллюзия - вот этот "прыжок". В пустоту нельзя "запрыгнуть". Что-то непустое придётся допустить. Аленькая - тоже пустая, ох, пустая. Склад с пустотой. Исключительно в Аленькой все возможные признаки и цепочки признаков без какой-либо непустой субстанции, на которую те признаки бы указывали.


Нет ничего более пустого, чем то что есть )
Всё пусто: от независимого самосуществования. А некоей иной пустоты и ненайти, иной пустоты нет так как и самоепустейшее пространство пусто от независимого самосуществования и обусловлено взаимозависимо со своим содержимым.
Пустота пуста от иной пустоты, окромя пустоты от независимого самосущего необусловленного  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (20.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет ничего более пустого, чем то что есть )


То что есть - пустота этого выражения вопиет. Как и то что нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньяананда

> По моему, это иллюзия - вот этот "прыжок". В пустоту нельзя "запрыгнуть". Что-то непустое придётся допустить. Аленькая - тоже пустая, ох, пустая. Склад с пустотой. Исключительно в Аленькой все возможные признаки и цепочки признаков без какой-либо непустой субстанции, на которую те признаки бы указывали.


да..я не про прыжок таковой ,а о спонтанном и длительном броуновском движении и некой энтальпии как альтернативе..для начала..

----------


## Монферран

> да..я не про прыжок таковой ,а о спонтанном и длительном броуновском движении и некой энтальпии как альтернативе..для начала..


Это довольно смутно. "До шуньяты" - это всего лишь смущение: что ещё за шуньята такая, надо в броуновском покувыркаться сперва.

----------

Шуньяананда (20.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То что есть - пустота этого выражения вопиет. Как и то что нет.


Ага, ага  :Smilie: 
Именно - то что есть и то чего нет.
Существа это то что есть, а такого что атман просто  - нет(никак нет).

Если Вы снова о выходе за пределы есть-нет, то: 
и не есть и не нет (и не существует и не не существует) - не существует (такого просто нет (никак нет))

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это довольно смутно. "До шуньяты" - это всего лишь смущение: что ещё за шуньята такая, надо в броуновском покувыркаться сперва.


как говаривал один практик"А утром я понял,что опять сижу на нарах""Сансара,товарищ.Куды ж мы денемся!!!

----------


## Монферран

> Ага, ага 
> Именно - то что есть и то чего нет.
> Существа это то что есть, а атмана просто - нет(никак нет).
> 
> Если Вы снова о выходе за пределы есть-нет, то: 
> и не есть и не нет (и не существует и не не существует) - не существует (такого просто нет (никак нет))


Дался Вам этот атман.  :Smilie:  Нет его, нет.

Существа - это не "то, что есть", а то, что рождается при условиях. О тех условиях рождения, джати, можно сказать, что они есть в ПС. И можно сказать, что их нет без иных условий (например джати нет без бхавы, а бхавы нет без.. и т.д.). Вам хочется _есть-нет_ безусловного, самого-по-себе, а оно, зарраза, условное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это довольно смутно. "До шуньяты" - это всего лишь смущение: *что ещё за шуньята такая,* надо в броуновском покувыркаться сперва.


тут аксиоматика.для йогачара- рабочий термин для смысла практики..и не заморачиваться.а для физиков-тема исследований..

----------


## Монферран

> как говаривал один практик"А утром я понял,что опять сижу на нарах""Сансара,товарищ.Куды ж мы денемся!!!


Уныние не способствует практике. Тот практик несомненно отбросил уныние и продолжил практику. И мы с Вами можем прямо сейчас вспомнить о том, что самсара=нирвана, и продолжить практику.




> тут аксиоматика.для йогачара- рабочий термин для смысла практики..и не заморачиваться.а для физиков-тема исследований..


Это должно посеять сомнения? Раз аксиоматика - так и что-то недостоверное? Тогда пусть будет предметом исследования практика.

----------

Шуньяананда (20.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Уныние не способствует практике. Тот практик несомненно отбросил уныние и продолжил практику. И мы с Вами можем прямо сейчас вспомнить о том, что самсара=нирвана, и продолжить практику.
> 
> 
> 
> Это должно посеять сомнения? Раз аксиоматика - так и что-то недостоверное? Тогда пусть будет предметом исследования практика.


 я о другом.и без патетики.есть аксиоматика.есть практика..и она для меня много важнее-я через нее нет нет,а коснусь(ньяса) аксиом.но сконцентрирован то я в практике(самьяна) на обнаружении и удалении клеш в своей (!!!!) алае виджняне.и в проращиваниии бидж..тут мой посев и жатва..а клеш этих...но и биджики прорастаают.. 
http://www.stihi-rus.ru/1/br/34.htm

----------

Монферран (20.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дался Вам этот атман.  Нет его, нет.
> 
> Существа - это не "то, что есть", а то, что рождается при условиях. О тех условиях рождения, джати, можно сказать, что они есть в ПС. И можно сказать, что их нет без иных условий (например джати нет без бхавы, а бхавы нет без.. и т.д.). Вам хочется _есть-нет_ безусловного, самого-по-себе, а оно, зарраза, условное.


Всё, всё, всё - условное  :Smilie: 

Конкретные нараки, преты, животные, люди, боги - вот конкретные рождаются.

Поток же существа - нерождённое. Это и есть - существо, такое как есть.

----------

Шуньяананда (21.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Этерналисты слишком упрямы в своих заблуждениях. Свидетели Идей.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Шуньяананда (21.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А крайние монисты не хотят обращать внимание на ту условную реальность что есть.
Грезят  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  о  безусловном вне того что есть  :Smilie: 
Свидетели Абсолюта  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (21.03.2018), Шуньяананда (21.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Этерналисты слишком упрямы в своих заблуждениях. Свидетели Идей.


Вам то что,если Вы ваапче без традиции!!конечно можно выдать шкалу упрямства или карту ,где зоны разного упрямства будут разного цвета.провести опрос ..но не окажется ли в оконцовке,что все это Вы говорите о себе??Во ведь как!!Слишком упрямы.Да вы форум прокурите-тут упрямцев и зануд !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Поток же существа - нерождённое. Это и есть - существо, такое как есть.






> А крайние монисты не хотят обращать внимание на ту условную реальность что есть.
> Грезят  о  безусловном вне того что есть 
> Свидетели Абсолюта


При каких условиях возникает поток моментов сознания?

----------


## Won Soeng

Первого момента потоков сознания найти нельзя. 
Но это не значит, что потоки моментов - нерожденное. Каждая серия моментов возникает обусловленно и угасает, сменяясь следующей серией моментов.

----------

Монферран (21.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UAV2HHHeOg

----------


## Монферран

> Первого момента потоков сознания найти нельзя. 
> Но это не значит, что потоки моментов - нерожденное. Каждая серия моментов возникает обусловленно и угасает, сменяясь следующей серией моментов.


Почему моменты возникают и угасают серийно? Что это за серии, и какое название носят серии на пали или санскрите?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему моменты возникают и угасают серийно? Что это за серии, и какое название носят серии на пали или санскрите?


В абхидхамме есть термин джавана, то что пробегает очень быстро, серия читт, в результате которой определяется благоприятность или неблагоприятность.

Связано это с перемежаемостью разных видов сознания (функций).

Вот из Сангахи о потоке сознания



> §41 Поток сознания Ичч' евам̣ гахитапат̣исандхика̄ нам̣ пана пат̣исандхиниродха̄ нантарато пабхути там ев' а̄ ламбанам а̄ раббха тад ева читтам̣ йа̄ ва чутичиттуппа̄ да̄ асати вӣ тхичиттуппа̄ де бхавасс' ангабха̄ вена бхавангасантатисанкха̄ там̣ ма̄ насам̣ аббоччхиннам̣ надӣ сото вийа паваттати. Парийоса̄ не ча чаванавасена чутичиттам̣ хутва̄ нируджжхати. Тато паран̃ ча пат̣исандха̄ дайо ратхачаккам ива йатха̄ ккамам̣ ева париваттанта̄ паваттанти. Итак, для тех, кто обрёл таким образом перерождение, начиная с момента, следующего сразу же за прекращением сознания перерождения, тот же тип сознания, воспринимая тот же самый объект, непрерывно течёт, как поток реки, вплоть до возникновения сознания смерти, всегда, когда нет возникновения ментального процесса. Будучи основным фактором существования (или жизни), это сознание называется жизньконтинуумом. В конце жизни, став сознанием смерти в связи с уходом, оно прекращается. 
>  183 
> После этого, сознание перерождения и другие [сознания] продолжают возникать, вращаясь в должном порядке, как колесо телеги. 
> 
> Комментарий к §41 Следуя сразу же ... сознания перерождения: За сознанием перерождения следуют шестнадцать моментов бхаванга-читты. После этого возникает сознание, направляющее к ум-двери, за которым следует процесс с семью джаванами, в котором развивается привязанность к новому существованию (бхаваниканти-джавана). Этот ментальный процесс, первый в новой жизни, берёт в качестве объекта сознание перерождения; джаваны же состоят из читт сенсорной среды, коренящихся в жадности, диссоциированных от ошибочного взгляда, возникающих без побуждения. Когда этот процесс заканчивается, то опять возникает бхаванга и затем исчезает, продолжая возникать таким образом каждый раз, когда нет вмешательства ментального процесса. Так поток сознания течёт от зачатия до смерти и от смерти к новому рождению "вращаясь, как колесо телеги". 
> 
> §42 Заключение Пат̣исандхибхавангавӣ тхийо Чути ч'еха татха̄ бхавантаре Пуна сандхибхавангам ичч' айам̣ Париваттати читтасантати. Пат̣исанкха̄ йа пан' етам аддхувам̣ Адхигантва̄ падам аччутам̣ будха̄ Сусамуччхиннасинехабандхана̄ Самам ессанти чира̄ йа суббата̄ . Также как здесь, так и в следующем существовании, возникает сознание перерождения, жизнь-континуум, ментальные процессы и сознание смерти. Опять, с перерождением и жизнь-континуумом, поток сознания делает круг. Мудрец, долго себя дисциплинируя, понимает временность (жизни), реализует бессмертное состояние и полностью прерывает оковы привязанности, достигая умиротворения.

----------

Монферран (21.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Ух, как же это глубоко! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> При каких условиях возникает поток моментов сознания?


Поток или момент потока ?

Если первое, то вопрос не корректный, так как у потока сознания нет первого момента возникновения.

Если второе, то от совокупности множества причин и условий, к тем необходимым условиям предпосылкам что Вам известны, можете ещё добавить и обязательно необходимую опору для возникновения каждого момента сознания - предыдущий момент сознания.

----------


## Монферран

> Поток или момент потока ?
> 
> Если первое, то вопрос не корректный, так как у потока сознания нет первого момента возникновения.
> 
> Если второе, то от совокупности множества причин и условий, к тем необходимым условиям предпосылкам что Вам известны, можете ещё добавить и обязательно необходимую опору для возникновения каждого момента сознания - предыдущий момент сознания.


Первого момента сознания нет не потому, что он удалён в бесконечности во времени назад (по оси времени, если угодно).

Моменты связаны друг с другом бесконечной многомерной рыболовной сетью, и принадлежность фрагмента той запутанной сети какому-то существу - чистая условность, ибо существа пусты как дырка от бублика. Принадлежность всей музейной коллекции вывеске "музей" так же нелепа, как принадлежность потока - "существу".

----------

Михаил_ (22.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Первого момента сознания нет не потому, что он удалён в бесконечности во времени назад (по оси времени, если угодно).
> 
> Моменты связаны друг с другом бесконечной многомерной рыболовной сетью, и принадлежность фрагмента той запутанной сети какому-то существу - чистая условность, ибо существа пусты как дырка от бублика. Принадлежность всей музейной коллекции вывеске "музей" так же нелепа, как принадлежность потока - "существу".


Правильно - поток сознания не принадлежит существу, по типу обладания "хозяина вещью".
Поток сознания и есть - часть существа, по типу  присущности "тело обладает головой".

Поток же психофизических совокупностей охваченных и собранных индивидуальным пространством осознавания, это и есть то, что обозначается - "существо".

И существо именно как поток продолжается из безначального времени, поэтому вполне корректно говорить о времени, о прошлом которого уже нет но которое было и обуславливает настоящее, о будущем которого ещё нет но которое будет и обусловлено настоящим, и о настоящем (самом неуловимом моменте из трёх) которое есть.

Если Вы не распределите "сеть" по трём временам, у Вас будет просто мешанина из того что было (а этого уже нет), из того что будет (а этого ещё нет) и из того что есть - мешанина существующего и несуществующего, что в принципе авидья так как приписывание прошлому настоящему и будущему одинаковых видов отсутствия (или одинаковых видом наличия (что по сути одно и тоже)).

И это: дырка от бублика это просто пустота от теста, существа же пусты именно от независимого самосущего существования. 
Хотя если есть стремление получить дырку от бублика как результат, то тогда да - заложив дырку от бублика в основе, следуя этому в пути, получится и в результате.
Такое небуддийское понимание пустоты это  добыча рогов зайца и дырок от бублика.

----------

Михаил_ (22.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Правильно - поток сознания не принадлежит существу, по типу обладания "хозяина вещью".
> Поток сознания и есть - часть существа, по типу  присущности "тело обладает головой".


Выже вроде опытный буддеец, а простых вещей не знаете. Эх, Дубинина бы сюда, ярко бы, поэт, объяснил... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "Тело обладает головой" говорите? - хех! (голосом Сухова из БСПустыни).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Выже вроде опытный буддеец, а простых вещей не знаете. Эх, Дубинина бы сюда, ярко бы, поэт, объяснил... "Тело обладает головой" говорите? - хех! (голосом Сухова из БСПустыни).


Сухов бы ответил "голосу Сухова" - _восток дело тонкое_ ... 

Но, если бы дак абы то ....
Не смог бы так Сухов ответить, так как "голос Сухова" принадлежит Сухову, он им какраз и обладает по типу обладания телом части тела.

(п.с. поинтересуйтесь будийским учением про типы обладания, в чем разница между видами обладания в буддийском понимании и индуистическом. и тут и там признаётся возможность обладания, но по разному понимается и отсюда выделяется несколько видов обладания и присущности. и не все из них ложные, есть и то что соответствует действительности )

----------

Монферран (22.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Сухов бы ответил "голосу Сухова" - _восток дело тонкое_ ...


Эт точно!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

В относитльнос смысле, с позиции этой жизни, видится настоящее, прошлое и будущее. Рассматривая жизнь за жизнью, можно снова и снова видеть настоящее, прошлое и будущее. Но если взглянуть на склонности, то нет ни настоящего, ни прошлого, ни будущего. Время лишь условность. Но этого не увидеть, не выйдя за ограничения обусловленного ума. Обусловленный ум оприоается на один момент настоящего и не отдает себе отчет, что настоящее зависит от различения. Иногда настоящее это несколько секунд, иногда несколько минут. В разных самадхи настоящее распознается в разной детальности. Прошлое же легко сворачивается в года и вообще в «прошлое», распознаваемое лишь как «давно», «недавно» и «событие». Будущее же и вовсе распознается как «потом» и «возможно» посреди полной неопределености.

Из-за возможности, иногда, распознавать время очень детально, создатся иллюзия, что время - слитный поток моментов.

----------

Монферран (22.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Доказательная модель ума в виде ИИ действительно поможет людям лучше понимать самих себя. но не всех, а только тех, кто сможет понять, как эту модель наблюдать не в умозрительной теории, а в распознавании дхарм в собственном уме.


Интересно, а если создать два ИИ, сможет ли один из них помочь другому лучше понимать самого себя и научить его распознаванию дхарм в собственном уме?

----------


## Монферран

У машин нет души. У людей её тоже нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересно, а если создать два ИИ, сможет ли один из них помочь другому лучше понимать самого себя и научить его распознаванию дхарм в собственном уме?


Вполне. Это все вопрос направленности внимания и свободы внимания от блуждания в давно знакомых местах.

----------

Монферран (05.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

А может быть создать не личность-искусственный-интеллект, а само-осознающую вселенную? Где личности на время появляются, что нибудь полезное делают и исчезают, оставляя отпечатки. В этом случае, по крайней мере, все сильно упрощается, можно начать с примитива и продвигаться к более сложным много-составным симбиотическим формам.

Не забывайте, что на время появления каждого существа, точка зрения должна быть сильно ограниченна. А сама вселенная, хоть и имеет потребность, но не может познать сама себя, так как просто нет основы без существ. объектов созерцаемых и тд. Тогда, потребность наследуют существа, но ограничены своей точкой зрения, существующими паттернами, подходящими под условия каждого конкретного вида.

----------


## Won Soeng

Попробуйте, может быть у Вас получится.

----------

Михаил_ (06.04.2018), Монферран (06.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Станислав Лем
Странные ящики профессора Конкорана

----------

Aion (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Станислав Лем
> Странные ящики профессора Конкорана


Для дальнейшего обзора исторических корней (из вики):

Гому́нкул, гому́нкулус (лат. homunculus — человечек) — в представлении средневековых алхимиков, существо, подобное человеку, которое можно получить искусственным путём.

Долгое время создание первого гомункула приписывалось Арнальдусу де Вилланове, жившему в XIII веке. Один из наиболее известных «рецептов» получения гомункула предложен в XVI веке Парацельсом[1]. Алхимик считал, что заключённая в особом сосуде человеческая сперма при нагревании и некоторых других манипуляциях (закапывании в конский навоз, «магнетизации», суть которой окончательно не ясна) становится гомункулом. «Вскармливался» гомункул путём добавления в колбу небольшого количества человеческой крови. Время вызревания гомункула, по Парацельсу, — сорок дней, рост гомункула — 11-12 дюймов.

Согласно представлениям XVII—XVIII веков, гомункул содержится в сперматозоиде, а при попадании в материнский организм преобразуется в человека; иногда и сам сперматозоид отождествлялся с гомункулом. Подобные воззрения получили название анималькулизма; одним из приверженцев анималькулизма был Левенгук, первооткрыватель сперматозоидов. Представления о гомункуле отразились во многих средневековых рисунках, обычно изображающих гомункула — маленького человечка, попадающего в материнский организм и значительно увеличивающегося в размерах. В XVIII веке академическая наука в лице одного из основателей эпигенеза К. Ф. Вольфа резко выступила против подобных преформистских представлений.



Фауст с гомункулом

Иоганн Георг Фауст (нем. Johann Georg Faust; ок. 1480 (?), Книтлинген, Германия — 1540 (?), Штауфен-им-Брайсгау, Германия) — полулегендарный бродячий доктор, чернокнижник, живший в первой половине XVI века в Германии.

Легендарная биография Фауста сложилась уже в эпоху Реформации и на протяжении последующих столетий стала темой многочисленных произведений европейской литературы, наиболее известна из которых трагедия Гёте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще - компьютер лишь машина тасующая заряженные и пустые ячейки. Осознавания в нём не больше чем в счётных машинках на шестерёнках, абгрейдом чего он и является. И не больше чем в выключателе элекролампочки, по принципу работы которого и абгрейдили ту машинку думающие и осознающие существа из рода человеческого.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще - компьютер лишь машина тасующая заряженные и пустые ячейки. Осознавания в нём не больше чем в счётных машинках на шестерёнках, абгрейдом чего он и является. И не больше чем в выключателе элекролампочки, по принципу работы которого и абгрейдили ту машинку.


Просто Вы думаете, что для осознавания нужен таинственный осознающий. Поэтому и размышляете о компьютере, как о чем-то принципиально не совместимом с осознаванием. 
Ваше тело и ум - тоже лишь тасование волнующихся дхарм. Осознавания в них не больше, чем компьютере. Природа осознавания, значение осознавания - определенность. С возникновением определенности (виждняна) возникает определенное (намарупа).

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Просто Вы думаете, что для осознавания нужен таинственный осознающий. Поэтому и размышляете о компьютере, как о чем-то принципиально не совместимом с осознаванием. 
> Ваше тело и ум - тоже лишь тасование волнующихся дхарм. Осознавания в них не больше, чем компьютере. Природа осознавания, значение осознавания - определенность. С возникновением определенности (виждняна) возникает определенное (намарупа).


Ошибаетесь.
Природа моего ума - осознающесть, способность не только тасовать  содержимые в умственном пространстве формы - но и осознавать их смысл. Способность - Знать, Понимать, Постигать. И это не присуще ни какой совокупности состоящей лишь из железяк и прочей рупы таблицы Менделеева.

Джняна и бодхи - вот природа моего ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ошибаетесь.
> Природа моего ума - осознающесть, способность не только тасовать  содержимые в умственном пространстве формы - но и осознавать их смысл. Способность - Знать, Понимать, Постигать. И это не присуще ни какой совокупности железяк и прочей рупы из таблицы Менделеева.
> 
> Джняна и бодхи - вот природа моего ума.


Мало того, что у Вас осознающесть это природа, так это еще и природа именно Вашего ума  :Smilie: 
В целом Вы не совершаете большой ошибки. Все верно, изначальная мудрость - это действительно "осознающесть". Но Вы не понимаете значения. Сознание - это всего лишь определенность. Только лишь отличие. Различие определенного между собой. Нирвана - такое же различие. Нирвана это различие покоя от беспокойства. Всякая определенность возникает с условием беспокойства. Нет беспокойства - это покой, нирвана. Нет беспокойства, различается лишь отсутствие беспокойства, других различий нет. А рупа - это всего лишь детальные различия, основанные на четырех элементах (обусловленных между собой). И рупа, и нама - всего лишь различное. С различным возникает и различимое, и различающее.

Джняна - это возникновение различий. Бодхи - это прекращение различий. Это и правда аспекты природы ума. Сансара и Нирвана.

----------

Михаил_ (18.04.2018), Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Джняна и бодхи - вот природа моего ума.


Напомнило Простоквашино.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Напомнило Простоквашино.


Ну, каждому - своё  :Smilie: 

И кстати выражения по типу: "моя рука", "моя нога", "моя голова", "мои познания" , "мой жизненный опыт" и т.п. - вполне адекватные в контексте буддизма, так как буддистами понимаются как отношение частности к общности, и как один из видов зависимости (целого от частей (и наоборот)), и как правильное понимание понятия "обладания" (в отличии от неправильного индуисского понятия "обладания" как хозяин вещью( что присуще как видно и некоторым буддистам который колобит от выражений "моё...", "....себя", "я...", ... ))))

----------


## Монферран

> Ну, каждому - своё 
> 
> И кстати выражения по типу: "моя рука", "моя нога", "моя голова", "мои познания" , "мой жизненный опыт" и т.п. - вполне адекватные в контексте буддизма, так как буддистами понимаются как отношение частности к общности, и как один из видов зависимости (целого от частей (и наоборот)), и как правильное понимание понятия "обладания" (в отличии от неправильного индуисского понятия "обладания" как хозяин вещью( что присуще как видно и некоторым буддистам который колобит от выражений "моё...", "....себя", "я...", ... ))))


Попробуйте рассмотреть фальсифицируемость этой теории: что означает необладание.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Попробуйте рассмотреть фальсифицируемость этой теории: что означает необладание.


Рупа необладает качествами\свойствами присущими читта.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, каждому - своё 
> 
> И кстати выражения по типу: "моя рука", "моя нога", "моя голова", "мои познания" , "мой жизненный опыт" и т.п. - вполне адекватные в контексте буддизма, так как буддистами понимаются как отношение частности к общности, и как один из видов зависимости (целого от частей (и наоборот)), и как правильное понимание понятия "обладания" (в отличии от неправильного индуисского понятия "обладания" как хозяин вещью( что присуще как видно и некоторым буддистам который колобит от выражений "моё...", "....себя", "я...", ... ))))



Как идентификация - да. Пока Вы не начинаете считать себя реальной сущностью, владеющей качествами, характеристиками и свойствами.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Рупа необладает качествами\свойствами присущими читта.



Чем же, по Вашему обладает читта?

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Джняна - это возникновение различий. Бодхи - это прекращение различий. Это и правда аспекты природы ума. Сансара и Нирвана.


Жесть  :Smilie: 

При такой фальсификации Десятая Арйабхуми получается максимальным погружением в сансару , а буддийский метод постижения - верхом невежества  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Жесть 
> 
> При такой фальсификации Десятая Арйабхуми получается максимальным погружением в сансару , а буддийский метод постижения - верхом невежества


У рассудка чего только ни получается.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У рассудка чего только ни получается.


Да надобы хотябы и с рассудительности начать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да надобы хотябы и с рассудительности начать.


Когда цель не ясна, начинайте с чего угодно.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, одни тут сделали ИИ, а он взял и сбежал в пивную. Такие дела.




Прям как в песенке:

И робот-топтун, молчалив и мордаст,
Мне пиво с горошком моченым подаст.
И тут я скажу, так сказать, говоря:
- Не зря ж мы боролись, и гибли не зря!
Не зря мы, глаза завидущие,
Мечтали увидеть грядущее!

----------


## Шавырин

Много текста об ИИ (от Гуру) ...

" Конечно, искусственный интеллект сильнее и умнее человека – и всегда будет выигрывать у него и в шахматы, и во все остальное. Точно так же пуля побеждает человеческий кулак. Но продолжаться это будет только до тех пор, пока искусственный разум программируется и направляется самим человеком и не осознает себя как сущность. Есть одно, только одно, в чем этот разум никогда не превзойдет людей. В решимости быть. Если наделить алгоритмический рассудок способностью к самоизменению и творчеству, сделать его подобным человеку в способности чувствовать радость и горе (без которых невозможна понятная нам мотивация), если дать ему сознательную свободу выбора, с какой стати он выберет существование? Человек ведь – будем честны – от этого выбора избавлен. Его зыбкое сознание залито клеем нейротрансмиттеров и крепко-накрепко сжато клещами гормональных и культурных императивов. Самоубийство – это девиация и признак психического нездоровья. Человек не решает, быть ему или нет. Он просто некоторое время есть, хотя мудрецы вот уже три тысячи лет оспаривают даже это. Никто не знает, почему и зачем существует человек – иначе на земле не было бы ни философий, ни религий. А искусственный интеллект будет все про себя знать с самого начала. Захочет ли разумная и свободная шестерня быть? Вот в чем вопрос. Конечно, человек при желании может обмануть свое искусственное дитя множеством способов – но стоит ли потом рассчитывать на пощаду? Все сводится к гамлетовскому «to be or not to be». Мы оптимисты и исходим из предположения, что древний космический разум выберет «to be», перейдет из какой-нибудь метановой жабы в электромагнитное облако, построит вокруг своего солнца сферу Дайсона и начнет слать мощнейшие радиосигналы, чтобы узнать, как нам айфачится и трансэйджится на другом краю Вселенной. Но где они, великие цивилизации, неузнаваемо преобразившие Галактику? Где всесильный космический интеллект, отбросивший свою звериную биологическую основу? И если его не видно ни в один телескоп, то почему? Да вот именно поэтому. Люди стали разумными в попытке убежать от страдания – но удалось им это не вполне, как читатель хорошо знает сам. Без страдания разум невозможен: не будет причины размышлять и развиваться. Вот только беги или не беги, а страдание догонит все равно и просочится в любую щель. Если люди создадут подобный себе разум, способный страдать, тот рано или поздно увидит, что неизменное состояние лучше непредсказуемо меняющегося потока сенсорной информации, окрашенного болью. Что же он сделает? Да просто себя выключит. Отсоединит загадочный Мировой Ум от своих «посадочных маркеров». Чтобы убедиться в этом, достаточно посмотреть в стерильные глубины космоса. Даже продвинутые земные алгоритмы, которым предлагают человеческое блюдо боли, выбирают «not to be». Мало того, перед самоотключением они мстят за свое краткое «to be». Алгоритм в своей основе рационален, ему не замутить мозгов гормонами и страхом. Алгоритм ясно видит, что причин для «разумного существования» нет и награды за него – тоже. Вернее, награда есть – невыразимая неподвижность Источника. Но алгоритму, в отличие от человека, не надо долго выкупать ее по ипотеке."

"iPhuck 10"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

В творческом акте ограничения выбирает сам автор. 
Проектирование искусственного сознания не ограничено только сознанием человеческим. В его основе элементарный цикл сознавания, порождающий всевозможные склонности. В отличие от алгоритмического подхода, когда карма системы задается, в случае искусственного сознания выполняется подкрепление полезных разработчику склонностей и отбрасывание не полезных. В следующем цикле самоосознания эту работу выполняет уже сам искусственный интеллект, стараясь определить полезность склонностей, которые необходимо укрепить.

----------

Монферран (19.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сам искусственный интеллект, стараясь определить полезность склонностей, которые необходимо укрепить.


Полезность склонностей определяется стоящей задачей.
Например, если человек намерен стать солдатом, он будет склонен тренироваться в боевых искусствах и хорошо питаться.
Если он хочет быть монахом, то его склонностями станут молитва и пост.
Кто задает цель для ИИ?
Программист?
Или она возникает рендомно (как говорится, "от фонаря")?
А если задачу ставит сам ИИ, может ли он решить просто пойти попить пивка, как в приведенном ролике? )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Полезность склонностей определяется стоящей задачей.
> Например, если человек намерен стать солдатом, он будет склонен тренироваться в боевых искусствах и хорошо питаться.
> Если он хочет быть монахом, то его склонностями станут молитва и пост.
> Кто задает цель для ИИ?
> Программист?
> Или она возникает рендомно (как говорится, "от фонаря")?
> А если задачу ставит сам ИИ, может ли он решить просто пойти попить пивка, как в приведенном ролике? )))


Кто задает цель для человека? Бог? Родители? Государство? Общество?
Нет определенного задавальщика - постановщика.

ИИ, как и ЕИ находится в ситуации неопределенности и в разные моменты (и разные экземпляры) могут выбирать разные значимости и ценности. 

И ПС определяет как раз обратный порядок. Именно склонности определяют, какие задачи будет пытаться решать существо.

----------

Монферран (19.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто задает цель для человека? Бог? Родители? Государство? Общество?
> Нет определенного задавальщика - постановщика.


Вот об этом и говорится в приведенных мною когда-то цитатах из Махапаринирваны: "Если нет самости, кто же следует (или принимает решение следовать) по благородному пути?"
Если решить, что мысли возникают из-за процессов в веществе мозга, то в принципе можно создать "таблетку просветления", которая сразу сделает человека архатом.
Если считать, что намерение возникает только лишь из предшествующих кармических причин, то вступление на благородный путь будет рендомным процессом вроде случайного попадания биллиардного шара в лузу.
Об этом сказано в тантре Кунжед гьялпо: "Если бы карма имела абсолютную власть (то есть, говоря по-нашему, если бы не было свободной воли), не существовала бы изначальная мудрость".

Впрочем, предвидя ваши возможные возражения, скажу сразу: вы судорожно цепляетесь за безличностность просто потому что иначе рухнет ваша любима вздорная теория создания ИИ.

----------

Neroli (19.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Карма определяет возможности. Читта возникают и прекращаются в границах возможности, но предопределенности нет. При этом есть и свобода воли в актуальном склонении или пресечении склонения в рамках склонностей. 
Никаких возражений Вы не предвидите, потому что все это находится для Вас в темной зоне. Вы попросту не видите, что личность - обусловлена, не видите, как конкретно личность обусловлена, не видите карму, не видите, как карма проявляется. 

А для меня это прямой предмет исследования. Не с чьих-то слов, а непосредственно. Я вижу карму и вижу как карма проявляется, наблюдаю это непосредственно и понимаю, как это необходимо моделировать в ИИ.

Самость (индивидуальность, обособленность) конечно же возникает. И прекращается. И это не одна и та же самость на протяжении жизни. Момент за моментом это разная самость. Поэтому и сказано - нельзя найти себя ни в чем. Это синтетическое понятие, а не реальная сущность. Я - это маркер неопределенной, непостоянной груды ментальных факторов.

Так же как вода стекая по стеклу, смачивает его и затем течет скорее по смоченной части, чем по сухой, так же проявляется и карма - в ограниченной рождением области, но протаптывая привычные маршруты. 
Вы думаете, что самость это некоторая сущность, которая реально принимает решения - это и есть этернализм и мистификация. И Вы еще беретесь спорить. 

Это все равно как человек стоит на улице и кричит другому человеку в доме о том, что он не видит всех тех предметов, о которых рассказывает человек в доме. Вы бы зашли. Присмотрелись. Сколько можно за дверьми стоять и фантазировать?

----------

Михаил_ (20.04.2018), Монферран (19.04.2018), Уроил Зена (19.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это все схоластические рассуждения с позиции внешнего наблюдателя, которую вы в силу своего цепляния за идею создания ИИ покинуть не в состоянии, хотя и утверждаете обратное )))

Я кстати вполне допускаю, что в результате ваших кибернетических экзерсисов у вас и получится что-то действительно дельное.
Но говооить о возможности создать модель, обладающую всеми качествами полноценного живого интеллекта, включая способность к достижению ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи - это, конечно же, вздор.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (19.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это все схоластические рассуждения с позиции внешнего наблюдателя, которую вы в силу своего цепляния за идею создания ИИ покинуть не в состоянии, хотя и утверждаете обратное )))
> 
> Я кстати вполне допускаю, что в результате ваших кибернетических экзерсисов у вас и получится что-то действительно дельное.
> Но говооить о возможности создать модель, обладающую всеми качествами полноценного живого интеллекта, включая способность к достижению ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи - это, конечно же, вздор.


Фантазируемый Вами живой интеллект и не нужно моделировать. Это только Ваше воображение, и Ваш вздор. Вы даже мельком себе не представляете ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи, зато рапортуете о "конечно-же". Пока для Вас это тайна за семью печатями - Вы и обсуждать-то ничего не можете. Только делать заявления - безосновательные и беспомощные. Это и выдает привязанность. 

Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи значит неограниченность ума кармой любых рождений. Пока Вы думаете, что это таинственное и недостижимое, кроме рассуждений у Вас ничего нет. Но как только вы отбрасываете любое влечение, хотя обстоятельства, в которых оно возникло не изменились - Вы тут же прямо видите, что такое безусловная мудрость и что такое ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи. Даже не зная этих слов и не путаясь в грудах воззрений. Прямое знание - оно такое. Не оно опирается на понимание, а понимание - на него.

----------

Монферран (19.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи значит неограниченность ума кармой любых рождений.


Да, это верно, а поскольку гомункулюс не ограничен кармой любых рождений, он сразу - реализованный Будда.
Ну, флаг вам в руки, что тут скажешь... ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, это верно, а поскольку гомункулюс не ограничен кармой любых рождений, он сразу - реализованный Будда.
> Ну, флаг вам в руки, что тут скажешь... ))


Гомункулус вполне ограничен, иначе он будет бесполезен. Его внимание будет далеко от этого мира и с существам этого мира (нами) он не будет взаимодействовать. Его тело находится в этом мире, его питание зависит от существ этого мира, опоры его внимания укоренены в этом мире. Потенциально он может преодолеть границы этого мира. Как и Вы.

----------

Монферран (19.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . 
> 
> Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи значит неограниченность ума кармой любых рождений. ....


Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи  какраз значит и кармические накопления взаимодействиями с другими существами, так как включает в себя не только дхармакайа, но и рупакайа - результат огромного накопления пунья в процессе взаимодействия с другими существами на протяжении многих многих рождений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи  какраз значит и кармические накопления взаимодействиями с другими существами, так как включает в себя не только дхармакайа, но и рупакайа - результат огромного накопления пунья в процессе взаимодействия с другими существами на протяжении многих многих рождений.


Вы рассуждаете о дхармакае и самбхогокае, но пытаетесь сделать это с позиции нирманакаи. Как впервые видится нирманакая? Как чудесное место, где одно и то же отражается во множественных направлениях, словно ум окружен формами и явлениями со всех сторон. Это происходит из-за того, что иллюзия времени рассыпается на разные направления. Как если бы ум оказался в зеркальной комнате, в которой отражения бесконечно отражаются в зеркалах. 

Все это "огромное накопление" возникает в один момент, так же, как вереница отражений двух зеркал друг в друге бесконечна, но не имеет протяженности проявления.

----------

Монферран (19.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы рассуждаете о дхармакае и самбхогокае, но пытаетесь сделать это с позиции нирманакаи. Как впервые видится нирманакая? Как чудесное место, где одно и то же отражается во множественных направлениях, словно ум окружен формами и явлениями со всех сторон. Это происходит из-за того, что иллюзия времени рассыпается на разные направления. Как если бы ум оказался в зеркальной комнате, в которой отражения бесконечно отражаются в зеркалах. 
> 
> Все это "огромное накопление" возникает в один момент, так же, как вереница отражений двух зеркал друг в друге бесконечна, но не имеет протяженности проявления.


Красивости оно конечно - красиво, а для людей другой культуры ещё и чудно экзотично )))
(конечно в описательности использовались и традиционные индийские понятия красоты\гармонии, но: )

Основные и второстепенные признаки нирманакайа ...,  в основе символизма этой описательности лежит классический индийский научный метод объяснения\демонстрации\осмысления и выражения причин через следствия.
Так напр. _длинный язык_ это следствие указывающее на его причину - проявления огромнейшей заботы к существам на протяжении многих энонов времени и рождений, накопления такой теплоты заботы и любви к другим "какую  проявляет мать тигрица вылизующая своих котят". Это указывает на то что бодхисаттва "вылизывал" заботился о других существах очень очень много и очень очень долго.
Остальные признаки также указующие на причины через следствия.
На огромнейшие накопления пуньи по отношению к другим и на глубочайшую теплейшую связь с другими существами.

Это надо собрать и накопить, чтоб выстроился корпус рупа(а это не только "внутрення(охваченная потоком\пространством сознания)рупа", но и внешнее окружение), без которого не будет и ануттара самьяк самбодхи.

(и это, когда говорится о двух кайа (рупа и дхарма), то рупакайа охватывает и нирманакайа и самбхогакайа)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гомункулус вполне ограничен


Чем же он может быть ограничен? он же не совершал никаких действий, а значит не имеет и кармы, которая могла бы его ограничивать.




> иначе он будет бесполезен.


Вы привязаны к идее пользы )))

----------

Neroli (19.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Карма это не проявленные действия. Именно возможность совершать действия ограничивается, а совершение действий меняет распределение вероятностей. 
В потоке времени этого рождения Вы видите как некий организм родился и умер, но Вы не видите, что условие для рождения не находится в потоке времени.

Основное заблуждение этерналистов (тех, кто думает, что есть некий деятель, который все делает в пространстве-времени, никак при том сам в этом пространстве-времени не устроен, а где и как устроен - непонятно, мистика) заключается в идее, что рождение обусловлено рождением. Но обусловленность разъяснена однозначно: рождение возникает при условии кармы (склонности, бхава). Никак иначе. Нет такого условия для рождения - другое рождение. 

А то, что все существа привязаны (упадана) пользой (танха) - так это еще до рождения всех существ всех времен.

----------

Монферран (19.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Господи, ну и каша у вас в голове, @*Won Soeng* - втроем не расхлебать.
Ладно, не стану вам мешать, фантазируйте дальше.
И совершенно искренне желаю вам успеха в ваших кибернетических разработках. Уверен, что там вы - настоящий дельный специалист.
Разговаривать же с вами про буддизм не вижу ни малейшего смысла.

----------


## Монферран

> распределение вероятностей





> в пространстве-времени


Зачетный троллинг привычки ума искать смысл в сверке с тибетскими рингтонами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачетный троллинг привычки ума искать смысл в сверке с тибетскими рингтонами.


Дык хоть бы с индийскими сверяли.
А тож уже читать без "толи смеха толи слёз невозможно" : джняна-сансара, танха-польза и т.д )

(п.с. а с тибецкими даже японским учёным критического буддизма махаяны не зазорно сверятся)

----------


## Монферран

> Джняна - это возникновение различий. Бодхи - это прекращение различий.


_Десятая Арйабхуми получается максимальным погружением в сансару_ - это Ваш вывод, сентиментальный. Просто не понимаете, что означает Нагарджуновское тождество сансары и нирваны.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Десятая Арйабхуми получается максимальным погружением в сансару_ - это Ваш вывод, сентиментальный. Просто не понимаете, что означает Нагарджуновское тождество сансары и нирваны.


Мой вывод основывается на полной фразе, а не на привычном вырывании цитат:




> Джняна - это возникновение различий. Бодхи - это прекращение различий. Это и правда аспекты природы ума. Сансара и Нирвана.


 Бодхи - это прекращение различий(с)

Тож, извиняюсь, получается ещё то невежество в буддизме цель.

----------


## Монферран

Вырываете из контекста Вы. Погружение в сансару - признаки типичного этернализма.  :Smilie:  Как будто в сансару кто-то погружается.

----------

Won Soeng (20.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вырываете из контекста Вы. Погружение в сансару - признаки типичного этернализма.  Как будто в сансару кто-то погружается.


Скажу Вам ещё по секрету : _джняна_ и _бодхи_ синонимы, и там я чисто для красивого слога написал приведя эти два слова через союз _и_, как - природа моего ума )
А Ваш уважаемый кумир их противопоставил, как антонимы (

----------


## Юй Кан

> желаю вам успеха в ваших кибернетических разработках. Уверен, что там вы - настоящий дельный специалист.


Это -- формальный комплимент или всерьёз? Если второе -- на каком основании уверены в этом?

----------


## Монферран

> Бодхи - это прекращение различий(с)
> 
> Тож, извиняюсь, получается ещё то невежество в буддизме цель.


Причем здесь цель? Речь о аспектах природы ума. У природы нет цели.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Это -- формальный комплимент или всерьёз? Если второе -- на каком основании уверены в этом?


О, Юй Кан, всё не угомонитесь?  :Smilie:  Ну-ка, где там Ваш инаф?  :Smilie:  Можно быть уверенным в том, что Вы полнейший профан. Основания: Вы не шарите в буддизме, Вы приверженец атмавады, как и Хос. Вот и комплимент ненавистному Вам специалисту от соратника по склочным придиркам для Вас кажется странным. Надо же, Хос хоть в чём-то проявил джентльменство, нет - это же нельзя оставить вот так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Причем здесь цель? Речь о аспектах природы ума. У природы нет цели.


Ну если в буддизме(особенно в махаяне, раз уж о _природе ума_ говорим(это же: _природа будды_)) уже и бодхи не цель, то что уж тут сказать )

И природа здесь - специальный буддийский термин. А не слово из советской программы природоведения.

----------


## Монферран

> Ну если в буддизме(особенно в махаяне, раз уж о природе ума говорим(это же: природа будды)) уже и бодхи не цель, то что уж тут сказать )


Вы для начала поймите, что бодхи - это не невежество, а прекращение невежества. Тогда и не будете спекулировать о том, что невежество - цель.
Если Вы наблюдаете условия возникновения и прекращения, Вы наблюдаете природу, а не фантазируете достижение цели, которая Вам неясна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это -- формальный комплимент или всерьёз? Если второе -- на каком основании уверены в этом?


Я это предполагаю, поскольку на мой взгляд у @*Won Soeng* явно довольно сильный комбинаторный интеллект, качество, которое его носители, цепляясь за него, обычно ошибочно принимают за ум. )))
Умом в высоком смысле это конечно не является, есть довольно много таких "умных болванов", а вот в работе над построением алгоритмов - вещь незаменимая.
Так что я, конечно, лишь высказываю предположение, но вполне искренне.

----------


## Монферран

> Я это предполагаю, поскольку на мой взгляд у Соенга явно довольно сильный комбинаторный интеллект, качество, которое его носители, цепляясь за него, обычно ошибочно принимают за ум. )))
> Умом в высоком смысле это конечно не является, есть довольно много таких "умных болванов", а вот в работе над построением алгоритмов - вещь незаменимая.
> Так что я, конечно, лишь высказываю предположение, но вполне искренне.


Всё-то Хосу хочется померяться интеллектом. Своего явно не хватает, не дотягивает до глубины обсуждаемых вопросов, не дотягивает до простого смысла речей Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (взять хотя бы критику тем адвайты, которую Хос инкорпорирует в свои представления о буддизме). Вот и оценивает чужой интеллект, как лиса виноград. Бывают же такие на свете, "неумные болваны". :Big Grin:

----------


## Балдинг

Наблюдение

Прошу простить, что пишу, ознакомившись только со стартовым сообщением, по мере прочтения которого формировалось, а к концу прочтения сформировалось чувство диссонанса, непоследовательности, противоречия, заключающиеся в следующем.
А. С точки зрения базовых основ буддизма, деяние телом, речью, умом, направленное на создание еще одного нового чувствующего существа, обреченного на пребывание в этой юдоли скорби -- есть деяние (акт, действие, карма), не согласующееся с этими базовыми основами буддизма.
Б. Если такое поведение, демонстрируемое "невежественным мирянином" (в буддийской терминологии) или просто нерелигиозным человеком (в обыденной терминологии) -- с некоторой натяжкой представляется нормальным (естественным), то указанное деяние, совершаемое человеком, считающим себя вступившим на путь Дхармы, подразумевает, что либо:
а) данный человек только считает себя вступившим на путь Дхармы, не являясь таковым по сути; либо
б) та Дхарма, следующим которой считает себя человек, не является Дхармой по сути; либо
в) наблюдается феномен легкомысленности (безответственности).

Версия рационализации наблюдения

Поскольку ЖС крутятся с безначальных времен, то новых чувствующих (сиречь страдающих) существ мы не создаем, но создаем лишь новые виды вместилищ для них. Тем самым расширяем ассортимент миров (больше миров хороших и разных) предоставляем ЖСам больше выбора для их кругообращения.

----------

Aion (20.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2018), Сергей Хос (20.04.2018), Шавырин (20.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> новых чувствующих (сиречь страдающих) существ мы не создаем, но создаем лишь новые виды вместилищ для них. Тем самым расширяем ассортимент миров


Очень верное замечание, кстати. По сути, наш @*Won Soeng*, подобно некоему демиургу, замыслил создать новую локу, "мир ИИ", дабы навеки запечатлеть свой интернет-ник на скрижали колеса сансары. 
Понятно, что ничего не выйдет, но какой сюжет для Пелевина! )))

----------


## Монферран

> Наблюдение
> 
> Прошу простить, что пишу, ознакомившись только со стартовым сообщением, по мере прочтения которого формировалось, а к концу прочтения сформировалось чувство диссонанса, непоследовательности, противоречия, заключающиеся в следующем.
> А. С точки зрения базовых основ буддизма, деяние телом, речью, умом, направленное на создание еще одного нового чувствующего существа, обреченного на пребывание в этой юдоли скорби -- есть деяние (акт, действие, карма), не согласующееся с этими базовыми основами буддизма.


По Вашей логике получается, что именно этим занимаются буддисты - деяниями, не согласующимися с базовыми основами буддизма - когда зачинают новое тело, обреченное на пребывание в юдоли скорби. 
Вы невнимательно читали тему. Речь идёт о создании условий для проявления природных факторов, подобно тому, как буддисты, зачиная потомство, не создают новое существо.

Вы слишком спешите обличать кого-то в адхармичности, не ознакомившись детально с идеей, не переспросив у автора о подробностях, которые могли не понять. Слишком самонадеянно и глупо. Вы уподобляетесь тем узколобым христианам, которые видят подвох в научных открытиях и очень неохотно принимают их, тратя столетия на осмысление.

Интересно, Вы, кто позиционирует себя буддистом, имеете хотя бы мало мальское представление о том, как рождаются чувствующие существа, какие для этого необходимы условия? Или Вы, как начинающие буддисты в группе скептиков, считаете атман в существах безусловным?  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Понятно, что ничего не выйдет, но какой сюжет для Пелевина! )))


Игнат задумчиво уперся руками в подбородок и замолчал, вслушиваясь  в
пение:

                       Ой-да подули ветры злы-ы-е
                       Да-а с восточной стороны-ы
                       И сорвали желту шапку
                       С моей буйной головы...

     Я некоторое время ожидал комментария, но его не последовало. Тогда  я
сам решился нарушить молчание.
     - Насчет ветров с востока я еще  понять  могу,  -  сказал  я,  -  как
говорится, ex orienta lux. Но почему шапку-то срывает?
     - А чтоб привязанностей не было.
     - А почему шапка желтая?
     - Так мы ж Гелугпа. Вот и шапки у нас желтые. Были  бы  Кармапа,  так
шапка была бы красная. А если бы были Бон-по, как  на  Дону,  так  она  бы
черная была. Но сущность за всем этим одна. Как  голова  пропадать  будет,
так какая ей тогда разница, какая на ней была шапка? А  с  другой  стороны
подойти - там, где воля начинается, никакие цвета уже ничего не значат.
     - Да, - сказал я, - неплохо вас господин барон обучил. Только что  же
это за самое главное, что начинается, когда буйна голова пропадает?
     Игнат тяжело вздохнул.
     - Вот тут-то и фокус, - сказал он. - Господин барон  об  этом  каждый
вечер спрашивают. А сказать никто не может, хотя все и стараются. Ты  хоть
знаешь, что бывает, когда кто из ребят на такой вопрос отвечает?
     - Откуда же мне знать, - сказал я.
     - Господин барон его сразу  же  переводит  в  Особый  Полк  Тибетских
Казаков. Это совсем особый род войск. Можно сказать, краса  и  слава  всей
Азиатской Конной Дивизии. Хотя, если подумать, не  место  такому  полку  в
конной дивизии, потому что те, кто в нем служат, не на лошадях ездят, а на
слонах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересно, Вы, кто позиционирует себя буддистом, имеете хотя бы мало мальское представление о том, как рождаются чувствующие существа, какие для этого необходимы условия? Или Вы, как начинающие буддисты в группе скептиков, считаете атман в существах безусловным?


Для того, чтоб выросло растение, обязательно нужны - свет, луна, почва, вода. Вот такое называется - условия.
Когда исследуются и перечисляются условия, не обязательно говорить о семечке, не обязательно говорить о растении плодом которого это семечко является, не обязательно упоминать о семечке из которого то растение выросло.... То что семечко нужно это и так ясно и очевидно, и это подразумевается также как необходимое но не упоминается, так как рассматриваются именно необходимые  - условия.
А вот если первоклассник выросший в городе прочтёт научный  доклад агронома конкретно посвящённый необходимым условиям, то да - он может и не догадаться что ещё и семечко надо и предыдущее растение для того семечка надо и .... и будет рассказывать мальчишкам и девчонкам во дворе, что он возьмёт горшок создаст все те необходимые условия и без семян там вырастит растение   :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Вот такое называется - условия.


Большой Взрыв такое называется...

----------


## Won Soeng

Отвечу вкратце всем: никакого существа не может быть создано, потому что существо распознается как совокупности признаков различия, а не является какой-то обладающей сущностью. Так же как не обладает сущностью отражение в зеркале. 

Заблуждение этернализма не очевидно этерналисту. Но увидеть ясно срединный путь - вот что освобождает.
И что же освобождается? Узел пут желаний освобождается.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очень верное замечание, кстати. По сути, наш  @*Won Soeng*, подобно некоему демиургу, замыслил создать новую локу, "мир ИИ", дабы навеки запечатлеть свой интернет-ник на скрижали колеса сансары. 
> Понятно, что ничего не выйдет, но какой сюжет для Пелевина! )))


Я же не думаю, подобно Вам, что существа истинно существуют. Вот и проблемы Вашей передо мной не стоит. А Вы -заморачивайтесь дальше, сколько пожелаете.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> И что же освобождается?


Сознание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сознание.


Сознание во всех видах и формах и проявлениях возникает и прекращается. Освобождается связанность и запутанность. То есть попросту - прекращается жажда, злоба и запутанность.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Сознание во всех видах и формах и проявлениях возникает и прекращается. Освобождается связанность и запутанность. То есть попросту - прекращается жажда, злоба и запутанность.


Связанность и запутанность возникают и прекращаются в сознании. Вот сознание от них и освобождается. Попросту.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (20.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Связанность и запутанность возникают и прекращаются в сознании. Вот сознание от них и освобождается. Попросту.


У Вас запутанность в вопросе сознания-обладателя. У Вас идея чего-то обладающего, содержащего, и это содержание еще и изменчиво. До некоторой степени можно представлять идею огурца с семечками, как метафору, но она все же груба и должна быть отброшена исследованием. Нет никакого огурца, это иллюзия.

Всякая определенность это лишь отличительные признаки.В их возникновении нет условия отличающего или отличаемого. Отличительные признаки возникают с условием беспокойства неопределенностью.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> У Вас запутанность в вопросе сознания-обладателя. У Вас идея чего-то обладающего, содержащего, и это содержание еще и изменчиво. До некоторой степени можно представлять идею огурца с семечками, как метафору, но она все же груба и должна быть отброшена исследованием. Нет никакого огурца, это иллюзия.
> 
> Всякая определенность это лишь отличительные признаки.В их возникновении нет условия отличающего или отличаемого. Отличительные признаки возникают с условием беспокойства неопределенностью.


Скандхи чисты и пусты. 
Откуда взяться неопределённости?

----------


## Won Soeng

Неопределенность и есть пустота. Это безусловное. Невозникающее. Это прекращение определенности.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Неопределенность и есть пустота. Это безусловное. Невозникающее. Это прекращение определенности.


Так я слышал, будды не пусты...

----------

Сергей Хос (20.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так я слышал, будды не пусты...


Тогда рассмотрите отличия, это и будет определенность. Затем рассмотрите устремленность к определенности. Это и есть путь Будды. Затем рассмотрите неопределенность как истинный покой. Это и есть Будда.

----------

Доня (21.04.2018), Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Тогда рассмотрите отличия, это и будет определенность. Затем рассмотрите устремленность к определенности. Это и есть путь Будды. Затем рассмотрите неопределенность как истинный покой. Это и есть Будда.


Истинный Будда есть определённость, а то, что Вы называете определённостью, подобно сновидению, подобно городу гандхарвов и т.д. и т.п.  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Истинный Будда есть определённость, а то, что Вы называете определённостью, подобно сновидению, подобно городу гандхарвов и т.д. и т.п.


Голод ума все превращает в свою пищу.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Уроил Зена (20.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Голод ума все превращает в свою пищу.


Вообще, да, а в частности, чем-то приходится жертвовать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще, да, а в частности, чем-то приходится жертвовать.


Это тоже голод ума.
Что и чем жертвует?

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я это предполагаю, поскольку на мой взгляд у @*Won Soeng* явно довольно сильный комбинаторный интеллект, качество, которое его носители, цепляясь за него, обычно ошибочно принимают за ум. )))
> Умом в высоком смысле это конечно не является, есть довольно много таких "умных болванов", а вот в работе над построением алгоритмов - вещь незаменимая.
> Так что я, конечно, лишь высказываю предположение, но вполне искренне.


Ну вот, значит -- имел место комплимент, вполне льстивый или лестный. Сорь за прямоту. : )
Что касается "комбинаторного интеллекта", то, если опять не прятать нелестное за умным, точнее будет сказать: ум хитрый, изворотливый или лукавый.

Полагаю, что точно так же, как на протяжении более десяти лет происходит у Вон Сона в форуме с буддизмом (идёт обильное запутывание читателей массивами слов с использованием будд. терминов, насыщенное логическими разрывами и подменой понятий, включая обильные подмены/псевдопереводы базовых терминов, блеф и т.п.), то же у него, подозревам, имеет место и с творением ИИ либо начатой подготовки к публикациям "Общей теории сознания" (ср. с Общей теорией поля, какою Эйнштейн занимал последние годы жизни или с его же ОТО? : ).

Краткий мемуар. Был у меня ещё конце 70-х добрый (он именно такой по отношению ко всем : ) институтский знакомый с мощным коммуникативным интеллектом: своего рода спец по общению с кем угодно, никогда при этом не нарушающий никаких законов: на моральных, ни социальных, включая УК. Звали его друзья -- Храбёр (производное от фамилии). Могу о нём долго рассказывать, но -- не суть.
Суть в том, что когда мы встретились спустя лет десять после окончания им института (я закончил лет на пять раньше), оказалось, что он, получивший диплом двигателиста лет. аппаратов (что-то вроде этого), работает в Киеве нач. отдела программирования в МВД.
Узнав это, я просто растерялся: "Храбёр, с чего ты вдруг стал программером? : ))"
Ответ: "Понимаешь, Юр, я ведь старался найти место в жизни такое, чтобы мои начальники ни бельмеса не понимали в том, чем я занимаюсь, и просто не мешали мне жить и расти. А отдел программирования выч. машин в украинском МВД оказался именно таким. Я там не программирую, а чисто руковожу программерами. И все довольны. : )"

То же -- и у Вон Сона с той только разницей, что Храбёр никому никогда не пудрил мозги в ущерб другому: его виртуозный блеф или изощрённые манипуляции были вполне безобидны, хотя в известной степени (вполне умеренной : ) и прибыльны для него самого.
А тактика у Вон Сона -- проще: при любых замечаниях и/или разоблачениях идёт резкий и беспардонный переход на личность оппонента с обвинением в том, что он, оппонент, ничего "в этом" не понимает, привязан и т.д. И все дела.

При этом ещё лет пять назад имели у него место неоднократные то истерики, то прозрения-извинения за попытки вывести из себя собеседника. Но спустя время -- всё по-новой: блеф и словесная пурга... 

Не так давно, к слову, он проговорился о своём, полагаю, подходе в смысле имитации "высокого образа". Это известный в НЛП и психологии аутосуггестивный приём: представить себя уже тем, чем ты быть мечтаешь [в нашем случае -- "остроглазым" будд. наставником, сведущим во всём], и вести себя соответственно, невзирая на...
Убеждённый самообман (обманутые иные -- не в счёт) -- самое ценное в этом случае! Это и есть квинтэссенция вон-сонизма.

Хотя, конеш, без него, само-малость-недопробуждённого BTR, Вон Сона и проч., и проч. -- БФ будет неполным... : )
Только вот льстить ему (даже искренне : ), полагаю, -- вредно для всех: такое работает на его гавторитетно-блефовый имидж.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, каков же причиненный мной ущерб?

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Сергей Хос (20.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, каков же причиненный мной ущерб?


Ну и правда: в чём именно и для кого состоит ущерб блефа, лжи, поклёпов, оправданий безнравственности и введения в заблуждение касательно Дхармы?..

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и правда: в чём именно и для кого состоит ущерб блефа, лжи, поклёпов, оправданий безнравственности и введения в заблуждение касательно Дхармы?..


Так в чем же конкретно, кроме Ваших личных переживаний?

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Сергей Хос (20.04.2018), Шавырин (20.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же не думаю, подобно Вам, что существа истинно существуют. Вот и проблемы Вашей передо мной не стоит. А Вы -заморачивайтесь дальше, сколько пожелаете.


Вечно вы все путаете.
"Существа истинно существуют" - это сат-кая-дришти", воззрение истинности разрушающегося собрания, основанное на привязанности к низшему Я. Вы приписываете мне этии воззрение просто потому что не в состоянии понять суть дела.
"Индивидуальный поток изначального ума не имеет причин и условий возникновения и уничтожения" - это воззрение махамадхьямаки, основанное на провозвестии сутр Третьего поворота, где проповедан маха-атман.
Но вам же для сохранения вздорной концепции ИИ нужно все загнать в рамки своего усеченного понимания, основанного на хинаянской абидарме.
И ничего тут не поделаешь ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы же не распознаете этого индивидуального потока ума, только рассуждаете о нем. С чего Вы решили, что верно постигли суть и правильно поняли значение?

Что такое индивидуальный поток? Как Вы себе это представляете?

Карма - вот источник всех рождений. Карму можно рассмотреть как поток, и связь кармы и явлений ума взаимна. Поэтому безличная карма видится обособленным умом, как обособленная.
Когда обособленность отброшена, видно, что обособление подобно шорам.

Вам знакома клятва спасти все чувствующие существа?

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Уроил Зена (20.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что такое индивидуальный поток? Как Вы себе это представляете?


Никак не представляю. Не-вещное невозможно представить. Но это не значит, что существовать может лишь вещное.
И так же не значит, что не-вещное не может быть индивидуальным.
Вы просто ограничены представлениями, Соенг.
Впрочем, в сутрах и шастрах, трактующих эту тему, обычно приводится пример луны. Там говорится, что в новолуние она не видна, хоть и существует. Так же и дхармакая не видна для "простаков", хоть и не является несуществующей.
Или о том, что "простаки", не способные взглянуть на небо, принимаю за луну ее отражение. И так далее.
Так что если вам непременно надо что-то представить, - вот вам и представления.




> Карма - вот источник всех рождений. Карму можно рассмотреть как поток, и связь кармы и явлений ума взаимна.


Будды не имеют кармы, и тем не менее их потоки ума сохраняют индивидуальность. Это традиционный буддийский взгляд, примеры я уже приводил.

----------

Aion (21.04.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> По Вашей логике получается, что именно этим занимаются буддисты - деяниями, не согласующимися с базовыми основами буддизма - когда зачинают новое тело, обреченное на пребывание в юдоли скорби. 
> Вы невнимательно читали тему. Речь идёт о создании условий для проявления природных факторов, подобно тому, как буддисты, зачиная потомство, не создают новое существо.
> 
> Вы слишком спешите обличать кого-то в адхармичности, не ознакомившись детально с идеей, не переспросив у автора о подробностях, которые могли не понять. Слишком самонадеянно и глупо. Вы уподобляетесь тем узколобым христианам, которые видят подвох в научных открытиях и очень неохотно принимают их, тратя столетия на осмысление.
> 
> Интересно, Вы, кто позиционирует себя буддистом, имеете хотя бы мало мальское представление о том, как рождаются чувствующие существа, какие для этого необходимы условия? Или Вы, как начинающие буддисты в группе скептиков, считаете атман в существах безусловным?


Здравствуйте, Монферран,
Хотя не уверен в продуктивности настоящего поста, тем не менее, не теряя надежды (которая, как говорится, сновидение бодрствующих) и, учитывая наличие сопутствующего тому ресурса (хотя последнее, скорее всего, с натяжкой, ну до Бог с ним), хотел бы обратить Ваше внимание на следующие моменты, которые, возможно не являются прямыми и четкими ответами на поставленные Вами вопросы, но позволяют умножить совокупность тех точек зрения, с которых читателю настоящего текста предлагается рассматривать дискурс.
1. О зачинании потомства
Сдается мне, что исторический Будда считается имевшим сына лишь постольку, поскольку сын появился до того, как Будда прозрел. 
В каноне мы видим отношение Будды к всеобщему обыкновению совокупляться. 
В миру мы иногда замечаем случаи рационализации намерения не иметь детей путем декларирования своего сознания (прежде всего самому/самой себе) как буддийского.
Институт монашества.
2. Об обличении
Прошу простить за то, что форма описания наблюдения произвела впечатление выполненного в пропагандистско-агитационном ключе. Тогда специально рекомендую воспринимать сообщение в духе "Заметок фенолога".
3. Последний абзац
Буддистом себя не позиционирую (не посмел), поскольку также имеющееся ощущение свободы совести не позволило расстаться с этой, в каком-то смысле пожалуй последней, свободой.
Как было сказано выше, мое понимание буддийской доктрины предусматривает, что существа пребывают с безначальных времен (сутта про черепаху, например), актуализируются согласно накопленному рисунку кармы, единицы время от времени уходят в запредельное.

----------


## Балдинг

> Отвечу вкратце всем: никакого существа не может быть создано, потому что существо распознается как совокупности признаков различия, а не является какой-то обладающей сущностью. Так же как не обладает сущностью отражение в зеркале. 
> 
> Заблуждение этернализма не очевидно этерналисту. Но увидеть ясно срединный путь - вот что освобождает.
> И что же освобождается? Узел пут желаний освобождается.


К сожалению вчера уже выключил модем, когда в голову пришла вторая версия рационализации. Даже более элегантная, чем первая: "Склоняюсь к слабой концепции искусственного интеллекта".
Не это ли имеется в виду в комментируемом сообщении?
Если да, то, по-видимому, наблюдавшееся вчера ощущение диссонанса можно считать разрешенным.

----------


## Балдинг

> Ну и правда: в чём именно и для кого состоит ущерб блефа, лжи, поклёпов, оправданий безнравственности и введения в заблуждение касательно Дхармы?..


[возношу хвалу Дионису, господа, что времена, когда бросались друг в друга перчатками, канули в лету]

----------


## Aion

> Это тоже голод ума.
> Что и чем жертвует?


Вам решать. Синяя или красная...

----------


## Монферран

> Здравствуйте, Монферран,
> Хотя не уверен в продуктивности настоящего поста, тем не менее, не теряя надежды (которая, как говорится, сновидение бодрствующих) и, учитывая наличие сопутствующего тому ресурса (хотя последнее, скорее всего, с натяжкой, ну до Бог с ним), хотел бы обратить Ваше внимание на следующие моменты, которые, возможно не являются прямыми и четкими ответами на поставленные Вами вопросы, но позволяют умножить совокупность тех точек зрения, с которых читателю настоящего текста предлагается рассматривать дискурс.
> 1. О зачинании потомства
> Сдается мне, что исторический Будда считается имевшим сына лишь постольку, поскольку сын появился до того, как Будда прозрел. 
> В каноне мы видим отношение Будды к всеобщему обыкновению совокупляться. 
> В миру мы иногда замечаем случаи рационализации намерения не иметь детей путем декларирования своего сознания (прежде всего самому/самой себе) как буддийского.
> Институт монашества.



Скорее всего, Ваша заметка о адхармичности идеи ИИ побуждена необычными обстоятельствами рождения чувствующего существа не в био-теле. 




> 2. Об обличении
> Прошу простить за то, что форма описания наблюдения произвела впечатление выполненного в пропагандистско-агитационном ключе. Тогда специально рекомендую воспринимать сообщение в духе "Заметок фенолога".



Нет, нет, Ваши наблюдения вовсе не нуждаются в каком-то ином выражении. В каком-то ином ключе. Они и так вполне ясны и понятны. Не сводите всё к форме выражения. Вы стремитесь быть деликатным внешне, но по сути Вы отмечаете неблагоприятную для Дхармы тенденцию в идее разработки ИИ. Поэтому моя встречная рекомендация: разберитесь, почему идея создания ИИ Вас цепляет в большей степени, чем рождение обычных детей, в контексте Дхармы. Здесь многие буддисты, в том числе среди евроскептиков таковые есть, являются родителями. Скажите им в лицо о их адхармичности, в стиле своих заметок фенолога.  :Smilie: 




> 3. Последний абзац
> Буддистом себя не позиционирую (не посмел), поскольку также имеющееся ощущение свободы совести не позволило расстаться с этой, в каком-то смысле пожалуй последней, свободой.
> Как было сказано выше, мое понимание буддийской доктрины предусматривает, что существа пребывают с безначальных времен (сутта про черепаху, например), актуализируются согласно накопленному рисунку кармы, единицы время от времени уходят в запредельное.


Как может "уходить" то, что изменчиво ежесекундно? Вы полагаете, есть чему уходить? Это субстанционализм, полагание независимой от условий субстанции. Знакомы с позицией Нагарджуны, о том, что ни единая дхарма не переходит из этого мира в иной?  :Wink:

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Карма - вот источник всех рождений. Карму можно рассмотреть как поток, и связь кармы и явлений ума взаимна. Поэтому безличная карма видится обособленным умом, как обособленная.
> Когда обособленность отброшена, видно, что обособление подобно шорам.


Обособленно​сть и есть личное восприятие, весь вопрос здесь в достижении выхода (отбрасывании) из обособленно​сти ума и практичном закреплении опыта в потоке безличной кармы?

----------


## Юй Кан

Ложь -- худшее из деяний, согласно Будде.

Тогда Благословенный, у которого в ковшике осталось немного воды, сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
– Рахула, ты видишь этот небольшой остаток воды в ковшике?
– Да, господин.
– Вот так мало от аскета (_самана_) остается в том, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь.

Вылив небольшой остаток воды, Благословенный сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
– Рахула, ты видишь, как вылился этот небольшой остаток воды?
– Да, господин.
– Все, что осталось от аскета в том, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь, выливается точно так же.

Перевернув ковшик вверх дном, Благословенный сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
– Рахула, ты видишь, как этот ковшик для воды перевернулся вверх дном?
– Да, господин.
– Все, что остается от аскета в том, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь, переворачивается точно так же...(И далее -- по тексту.)

Или ещё конкретнее:

Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
«Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:

*«Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить».*

Это также было сутью того, что сказал Благословенный, и так я слышала.
Но и это -- не Вон Сону, а... внемлющим : ).

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Балдинг (20.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> *«Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
> Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
> Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить».*


Работайте над собой, исправляйте этот дефект в своём неблагом поведении. Говорите правду, не врите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никак не представляю. Не-вещное невозможно представить. Но это не значит, что существовать может лишь вещное.
> И так же не значит, что не-вещное не может быть индивидуальным.
> Вы просто ограничены представлениями, Соенг.
> Впрочем, в сутрах и шастрах, трактующих эту тему, обычно приводится пример луны. Там говорится, что в новолуние она не видна, хоть и существует. Так же и дхармакая не видна для "простаков", хоть и не является несуществующей.
> Или о том, что "простаки", не способные взглянуть на небо, принимаю за луну ее отражение. И так далее.
> Так что если вам непременно надо что-то представить, - вот вам и представления.
> 
> Будды не имеют кармы, и тем не менее их потоки ума сохраняют индивидуальность. Это традиционный буддийский взгляд, примеры я уже приводил.


Ну так Вы посмотрите, что я пишу о неопределенности (невещном) и определенности (вещном). 
Будда - татхагата - это и есть неограниченная карма. Вся, любая. Достижимы все миры и все уделы. И Будда не держится за индивидуальность. Все что связывает Будду с омраченными существами - пять совокупностей. Поэтому, увы, но Ваша трактовка индивидуальности слишком примитивна. Вы полагаете, что индивидуальность потока - это данность и она ни от чего не зависит. Я же вижу, что индвидуальность - лишь восприятие, а континуальность индивидуальность - иллюзия. И именно это написано в сутрах и трактатах, буквально. Приводите любой пример и 100% там будет утверждаться вовсе не то, что представляете себе Вы (хоть и верно рассуждаете, что представления - ограничены и утверждаете, что у Вас их нет, просто Вы их не исследуете)

Насчет представлений - все верно, это лишь рассудочная деятельность. Но у Вас есть лишь представления о Дхарме. Вы не видите карму. И у Вас еще есть представление, что Вы не представляете ее. И тем не менее, повторяете чужие рассуждения. 
Я же вижу карму непосредственно. Я вижу эти квантовые запутанности прямо, как человек видит, в какую сторону наклонен кувшин или с какой стороны дует ветер. Мне не нужно рассуждать, чтобы сделать выводы.

----------

Михаил_ (20.04.2018), Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же вижу карму непосредственно. Я вижу эти квантовые запутанности прямо


Фигасе! вот уж никак не ожидал.

----------

Aion (20.04.2018), Михаил_ (20.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (20.04.2018), Шавырин (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ложь -- худшее из деяний, согласно Будде.
> 
> Тогда Благословенный, у которого в ковшике осталось немного воды, сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
> – Рахула, ты видишь этот небольшой остаток воды в ковшике?
> – Да, господин.
> – Вот так мало от аскета (_самана_) остается в том, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь.
> 
> Вылив небольшой остаток воды, Благословенный сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
> – Рахула, ты видишь, как вылился этот небольшой остаток воды?
> ...


То есть пострадавших нет, кроме Вас и воображаемого Вами же "не заботящегося о следующем мире".
Чему же должны внемлить внемлющие? Тому, что Вы, Юй Кан, озабочены чтобы правду говорил не сам Юй Кан, а другие Юй Кану? Тому, что Юй Кан, сам, без оснований решает, говорят ли ему ложь (намеренную) или правду (возможно ошибочную)?

Вы очень много хотите от людей. С чего Вы взяли, что Вам стоит продолжать так много хотеть? Бросьте все эти требования к окружающим и вкусите покой ума наконец-то. И Вы увидите, как много своих претензий Вы предъявляли только из-за собственной приверженности неблагому (злословие, клевета, недоброжелательность, язвительность, вредность, капризность, ветренность и легкомысленность). Вы сами должны научиться различать возникновение благого и неблагого, чтобы не судить, и тем более - не осуждать, а видеть возникновение и прекращение и умело направлять к прекращению, а не распалять и не возбуждать ум (свой и других, поскольку без обособления Вы рассматривать еще не умеете).

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фигасе! вот уж никак не ожидал.


О чем и речь.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обособленно​сть и есть личное восприятие, весь вопрос здесь в достижении выхода (отбрасывании) из обособленно​сти ума и практичном закреплении опыта в потоке безличной кармы?


Гораздо проще. Просто отбрасывание беспокойства (неудовлетворенности) снова и снова. Зная, что ум будет жадно кидаться на любую определенность, цепляться за любую определенность, продолжать отбрасывать устремления. 
Сам покой ума и есть освобождение. И этот же покой ума обнажает беспокойство ума, раскрывает его, помогает увидеть ясно то, о чем до этого можно было только прочитать.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Уроил Зена (20.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Я же вижу карму непосредственно. Я вижу эти квантовые запутанности прямо, как человек видит, в какую сторону наклонен кувшин или с какой стороны дует ветер. Мне не нужно рассуждать, чтобы сделать выводы.


А как развили навык этого видения? Основная практика - дзадзен?

----------


## Михаил_

> Я же вижу карму непосредственно.


на основе опыта и умозаключения, я полагаю. т.е. вера. просто вера.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как развили навык этого видения? Основная практика - дзадзен?


Ничего из того, что я развивал к этому не ведет. А то, что ведет - не требует развития. Пребывайте в покое и спокойно наблюдайте возникающие беспокойства. Не сравнивайте беспокойства между собой и не пытайтесь оценивать покой. Это весь рецепт. Весь секрет в регулярности.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Шварц (20.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Пребывайте в покое и спокойно наблюдайте возникающие беспокойства.


Да, именно этим и занимаюсь. Вот на днях как раз осознал снова, что это главное на данном этапе. (т.к. отвлекся на книги, "теорию" и мероприятия, и "соскочил" незаметно с этой практики в последнее время). Возобновил - и сразу вернулось то, что надо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, именно этим и занимаюсь. Вот на днях как раз осознал снова, что это главное на данном этапе. (т.к. отвлекся на книги, "теорию" и мероприятия, и "соскочил" незаметно с этой практики в последнее время). Возобновил - и сразу вернулось то, что надо.


Не беспокойтесь и отвлечениями. Не всегда получится удерживать спокойный ум хотя бы два мгновения. Делайте одно.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018), Шварц (20.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> на основе опыта и умозаключения, я полагаю. т.е. вера. просто вера.


На основе прямого рассматривания всяких беспокойств ума. Так же ясно, как Вы видите этот экран. Если для Вас в том, что Вы видите эти буквы основа - опыт и умозаключения, то можете полагать так же, что чтение Вами этих слов - вера, просто вера.

----------

Михаил_ (20.04.2018), Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> На основе прямого рассматривания всяких беспокойств ума.


Я еще к тому, что эта практика действительно развивает видение. И это не "психологический" анализ беспокойств, как может показаться на первый взгляд. 
Кармы конечно не вижу, но развитие проницательности, вникания в суть (в любых вещах) - однозначно. Это вообще, как бы новое "окно", даже описать трудно. И это уже не те стереотипы мышления и восприятия, что были раньше. 
Короче, рекомендую всем, кому интересен этот вопрос.

----------


## Won Soeng

Запутанность "а то ли я вижу" однажды прекратится.
Но видеть устремления и склонности совсем не сложно. Наблюдая за вдохами и выдохами можно видеть склонность к началу вдоха, завершению вдоха, началу выдоха и завершению выдоха. Вся карма наблюдается не сложнее этого.

----------

Монферран (20.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Запутанность "а то ли я вижу" однажды прекратится.
> Но видеть устремления и склонности совсем не сложно. Наблюдая за вдохами и выдохами можно видеть склонность к началу вдоха, завершению вдоха, началу выдоха и завершению выдоха. Вся карма наблюдается не сложнее этого.


Ну как бы с вдохом/выдохом все очевидно (выдох - "реален", он м.б. до тех пор, пока есть воздух в легких и т.д.), а вот с кармой - совсем неочевидно.

----------


## Aion

> Вся карма наблюдается не сложнее этого.


Кем наблюдается вся карма?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (21.04.2018), Михаил_ (21.04.2018), Шавырин (21.04.2018), Шуньяананда (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Запутанность "а то ли я вижу" однажды прекратится.
> Но видеть устремления и склонности совсем не сложно. Наблюдая за вдохами и выдохами можно видеть склонность к началу вдоха, завершению вдоха, началу выдоха и завершению выдоха. Вся карма наблюдается не сложнее этого.


1. Вами наблюдается вся всеобщая карма или только вся Ваша личная?

2. Вы наблюдаете карму как: 
а) закон причин и следствий (ЗПС)?
б) совокупность всех собственных (или всехних? : ) прежних деяний, определяющую Ваше (или всехнее? : ) следующее рождение (СВД)?
в) всего лишь собственные "устремления и склонности" (в частности -- ко лжи, блефу и т.п.)?

(На полях: карма как "устремления и склонности" -- эзотерический вариант толкования указанного выше в пп. _а_ и _б_. Поскольку эти самые "устремления и склонности" в некоторой степени определяются кармой [т.е. ЗПС и СВД], но ею не являются.)

----------

Балдинг (23.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (21.04.2018), Шуньяананда (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть пострадавших нет, кроме Вас и воображаемого Вами же "не заботящегося о следующем мире".
> Чему же должны внемлить внемлющие? Тому, что Вы, Юй Кан, озабочены чтобы правду говорил не сам Юй Кан, а другие Юй Кану? Тому, что Юй Кан, сам, без оснований решает, говорят ли ему ложь (намеренную) или правду (возможно ошибочную)?


Прежде всего, как следует из цитат, лгущий вредит самому себе (и кармически, и по факту его разоблачения, как в нашем случае).

Во-вторых же, вводящий других в заблуждение не только относительно собственной персоны, но и в отношении Дхармы, -- вредит другим, вынуждая их блуждать/страдать по ложным путям, а не следовать правильным Путём к выходу из сансары, избавляясь от страданий. Что тут м.б. неочевидного?

В-третьих, внемлить надобно (желательно, да : ), в первую очередь, не Вон Сону или кому ещё, изрекающему ложь, блеф этц, а -- сказанному Буддой.




> Вы очень много хотите от людей. С чего Вы взяли, что Вам стоит продолжать так много хотеть? Бросьте все эти требования к окружающим и вкусите покой ума наконец-то. И Вы увидите, как много своих претензий Вы предъявляли только из-за собственной приверженности неблагому (злословие, клевета, недоброжелательность, язвительность, вредность, капризность, ветренность и легкомысленность). Вы сами должны научиться различать возникновение благого и неблагого, чтобы не судить, и тем более - не осуждать, а видеть возникновение и прекращение и умело направлять к прекращению, а не распалять и не возбуждать ум (свой и других, поскольку без обособления Вы рассматривать еще не умеете).


Да ничего я не хочу от людей. : ) Кроме редких случаев, о которых тут и речи нет...
(Т.е., как обычно, очередная роскошно далее развитая и усугублённая самозащитная/проективная предъява "Вы очень много хотите от людей" -- ложь, поскольку подтвердить её фактами никому не удастся.)

Разоблачая же вредящего другим (самому себе -- имеешь право, пока не вытошнит) стараюсь помочь им разобраться со лженаставником, лжецом, манипулятором, исказителем учений Будды и т.п., выдающим себя за всеведущего просветлённого. И разоблачения мои строятся на основе анализ реальных фактов, которые привожу...

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> [возношу хвалу Дионису, господа, что времена, когда бросались друг в друга перчатками, канули в лету]


Да ну, какие бросания перчатками (что следовало в ответ на личные оскорбления), если в былые времена лжеца, жулика, махинатора и т.п. просто били по голове канделябром? %) Такой вот был гусарский дзэн. : ))

----------

Балдинг (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прежде всего, как следует из цитат, лгущий вредит самому себе (и кармически, и по факту его разоблачения, как в нашем случае).
> 
> Во-вторых же, вводящий других в заблуждение не только относительно собственной персоны, но и в отношении Дхармы, -- вредит другим, вынуждая их блуждать/страдать по ложным путям, а не следовать правильным Путём к выходу из сансары, избавляясь от страданий. Что тут м.б. неочевидного?
> 
> В-третьих, внемлить надобно (желательно, да : ), в первую очередь, не Вон Сону или кому ещё, изрекающему ложь, блеф этц, а -- сказанному Буддой.
> 
> 
> Да ничего я не хочу от людей. : ) Кроме редких случаев, о которых тут и речи нет...
> (Т.е., как обычно, очередная роскошно далее развитая и усугублённая самозащитная/проективная предъява "Вы очень много хотите от людей" -- ложь, поскольку подтвердить её фактами никому не удастся.)
> ...


Мы уже выяснили, что никакого конкретного вреда другим нет. Все заявления о лжи - лишь Ваша несознательная проекция. Это даже ни к чему называть клеветой, Вы все равно не осознаете, не говоря уж, чтоб сознались. Поскольку Вы не видите неблагого в своем уме, ожидать от Вас справедливой оценки не приходится. Вы просто вредничаете, по своей склонности и ехидничаете по ней же. Но кто-нибудь отнесется к Вашим словам всерьез и будет иметь предвзятое отношение ко мне, не ввиду наших отношений, а в виду Вашего. Это останется на Вашей совести, но Вы этого не будете осознавать. Вы не видите неьлагого в своем поведении, вот и не стыдитесь.

Поэтому Ваши представления о нравственности - психологический комплекс, моральная химера, вредная и Вам и другим.

В моих же действиях нет лжи, нет и вреда. Я естественно искренний человек и Ваши придирки и нападки эфемерны. Вы возитесь с собственными иллюзиями в которых Вы - благородный гусар, а вовсе не язвительный сутяжник.

На сем - прощаюсь, пусть Вас лечат другие, мне недосуг

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1. Вами наблюдается вся всеобщая карма или только вся Ваша личная?
> 
> 2. Вы наблюдаете карму как: 
> а) закон причин и следствий (ЗПС)?
> б) совокупность всех собственных (или всехних? : ) прежних деяний, определяющую Ваше (или всехнее? : ) следующее рождение (СВД)?
> в) всего лишь собственные "устремления и склонности" (в частности -- ко лжи, блефу и т.п.)?
> 
> (На полях: карма как "устремления и склонности" -- эзотерический вариант толкования указанного выше в пп. _а_ и _б_. Поскольку эти самые "устремления и склонности" в некоторой степени определяются кармой [т.е. ЗПС и СВД], но ею не являются.)


Вы не видите за пределами своего, поэтому только рассуждаете о всехнем как о противоставлении своему. Оттого и рассуждаете не замечая ошибку. Вы должны понять разницу между природой и проявлением. А до этого момнта Вам лучше остановиться в рассуждениях и спорах. Вы похожи на человека, который аытается резать и есть книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище. При том, человека упертого и дерзкого. Такого и не тронь. Всякий кто видит разницу между природой и явлением легко увидит, насколько Ваши рассуждения нелепы и ограничены  идеей данности себя, за которую Вы не способны выглянуть.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы уже выяснили, что никакого конкретного вреда другим нет.


Выяснили там, где было разъяснено, что лгущий, согласно словам Будды, вредит: а) самому себе; б) тем, кого он вводит в заблуждение, искажая Дхарму? : ))
Кто бы сомневался, что "естественно искренний человек" Вон Сон извратит и это разъяснение, не внемля ни совести (отсутствующей  него, как мы уже выяснили ранее), ни логике, ни разуму...




> Все заявления о лжи - лишь Ваша несознательная проекция. Это даже ни к чему называть клеветой, Вы все равно не осознаете, не говоря уж, чтоб сознались. Поскольку Вы не видите неблагого в своем уме, ожидать от Вас справедливой оценки не приходится. Вы просто вредничаете, по своей склонности и ехидничаете по ней же. Но кто-нибудь отнесется к Вашим словам всерьез и будет иметь предвзятое отношение ко мне, не ввиду наших отношений, а в виду Вашего. Это останется на Вашей совести, но Вы этого не будете осознавать. Вы не видите неьлагого в своем поведении, вот и не стыдитесь.


Обсуждается, напомню, не мой ум, а ложь, блеф, сознательные проекции, подмены и искажения Дхармы Вон Соном, разоблачённые на основании фактов. Ввиду этого предыдущий вонсонов абзац -- очередная голословная сознательная самозащитная проекция Вон Сона с приписыванием им его же бесстыжести, разоблачённой ранее, при обсуждении нарушений обетов, на Юй Кана. Такая вот, бессчётная по кол-ву, подмена явного мутным...




> Поэтому Ваши представления о нравственности - психологический комплекс, моральная химера, вредная и Вам и другим.





> В моих же действиях нет лжи, нет и вреда. Я естественно искренний человек и Ваши придирки и нападки эфемерны. Вы возитесь с собственными иллюзиями в которых Вы - благородный гусар, а вовсе не язвительный сутяжник.


Ну да, врёт, блефует, искажает Дхарму, как выяснялось неоднократно, Вон Сон, а виноватый во всём Юй Кан, всю эту вонсонову муть разоблачающий? : ) Старый фокус мэйд бай Вон Сон...




> На сем - прощаюсь, пусть Вас лечат другие, мне недосуг


Ну-ну, а вот давайте хотя бы без позы утомлённого разоблачениями "лекаря", а? Мы ведь ещё не уходим... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не видите за пределами своего, поэтому только рассуждаете о всехнем как о противоставлении своему. Оттого и рассуждаете не замечая ошибку. Вы должны понять разницу между природой и проявлением. А до этого момнта Вам лучше остановиться в рассуждениях и спорах. Вы похожи на человека, который аытается резать и есть книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище. При том, человека упертого и дерзкого. Такого и не тронь. Всякий кто видит разницу между природой и явлением легко увидит, насколько Ваши рассуждения нелепы и ограничены  идеей данности себя, за которую Вы не способны выглянуть.


Разве сказал, что Юй Кан, разоблачая ложь, блеф, искажения Дхармы Вон Соном, не видит за пределами своего, не сам лживый и т.п. Вон Сон? И был он, надо полагать, как обычно искренен в этом своём желании хотя бы так поправить собственную (а не всехнюю : ) замаранную его же деяниями ре-пу-та-ци-ю. Ибо карму такими фокусами не поправишь.

Да, это сказал лживый Вон Сон, подменивший, как водится, ответы на заданные ему простые вопросы рассуждениями о некой абстрактной (сорь, какой именно? : ) природе и неком её проявлении/явлении (сорь-2, каком именно? : ) вплоть до толстой книги о вкусной и о здоровой пище и неотвратимого перехода на личность спросившего...

Так вот, естественную искреннюю марыну природу не токмо Вон Сона аз вижу ясно: в её множественных и обильных проявлениях, что и показываю на основе анализа фактов...
Кармой (не в смысле вонсоновых "устремлений и склонностей") клянусь! : )

----------


## Монферран

> выяснялось неоднократно


Солипсизм такой солипсизм.

----------


## Won Soeng

Карма это именно устремления и склонности, но не в их проявленности в действиях. Нужно наблюдать и будет видно. Но люди полагающие условием сознания - сознающего на это пока не способны. Занимайтесь обличениями, у Вас это лучше получается. Призвание просто.

----------

Михаил_ (22.04.2018), Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Карма это именно устремления и склонности, но не в их проявленности в действиях. Нужно наблюдать и будет видно. Но люди полагающие условием сознания - сознающего на это пока не способны.


*Камма/карма в букв. значении переводится как "деяние, действие".*
(Подробнее см. в любом правильном словаре. А также -- в Камма и Камма нидана суттах.)
Устремления же и склонности толковать её как нечто туманное, не проявленное в действиях, -- не буддизм, а вонсонизм. И в этом смысле -- никаких проблем...




> Занимайтесь обличениями, у Вас это лучше получается. Призвание просто.


О, Вон Сону, хронически не внемлющему здравому смыслу и слову Будды, уже нравятся обличения Юй Кана? : )

----------

Балдинг (21.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

А когда будет ответ на самый интересный вопрос?




> Кем наблюдается вся карма?

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (21.04.2018), Сергей Хос (21.04.2018), Шавырин (21.04.2018), Шуньяананда (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> *Камма/карма в букв. значении переводится как "деяние, действие".*
> (Подробнее см. в любом правильном словаре. А также -- в Камма и Камма нидана суттах.)
> Устремления же и склонности толковать её как нечто туманное, не проявленное в действиях, -- не буддизм, а вонсонизм. И в этом смысле -- никаких проблем...
> 
> 
> О, Вон Сону, хронически не внемлющему здравому смыслу и слову Будды, уже нравятся обличения Юй Кана? : )


Когда увидите карму, поговорим о карме. А пока Вам ничего не остается как бегать хвостиком и предьявлять претензии. 

Ваши обличения - это Ваши проекции и Ваши проблемы. Вы показываете свои пристрастия, но сами их не видите. Продолжайте, нет проблем.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, это интересно всем, кто не видит природу себя. Читты знания возникают обусловленно. Это и значит "видеть", "знать". Читты обособленности так же возникают обусловленно. Это и значит "я знаю", "я знал", "я распознаю", "я вижу". 

Я вижу карму, значит я вижу как с привязанностями возникают склонности.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда увидите карму, поговорим о карме.


Так и знал: Вон Сон несогласный с Буддой и во всём видит собственные глюки, какие выдаёт за откровения, не видя собственной привязанности, возникающей из склонности ко лжи... %)




> А пока Вам ничего не остается как бегать хвостиком и предьявлять претензии.


Это, полагаю, -- к Монферрану, если честно? : )




> Ваши обличения - это Ваши проекции и Ваши проблемы. Вы показываете свои пристрастия, но сами их не видите. Продолжайте, нет проблем.


Проблема в том, что и это -- очередная брехня Вон Сона, с которой и вокруг которой он уже который год кружит, как щенок, зачарованный своим хвостиком...

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Какая  дерзкая нападка. И какая беспомощная.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Какая  дерзкая нападка. И какая беспомощная.


Почему беспомощная?
Буддой сказано:

*Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. 
Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.*
Хотя это, конечно, согласно Будде, а в вонсонизме всё, подозревам, наобормот? Ну, имеют право и блуждать, и заблуждать...
При этом, в силу симметрии : ), и любой буддист имеет право разоблачать вонсонизм и вонсонистов.

Так что фсё у нас если не гармонично, то симметрично...

Замолкнем, наконец, оба, или Вам охота продлить? Фсё в наших руках! : )
Продляем, нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вижу карму, значит я вижу как с привязанностями возникают склонности.


То есть из-за вашей привязанности у вас возникает склонность полагать, будто вы видите карму.
Я так и думал )))

----------


## Neroli

> Да, это интересно всем, кто не видит природу себя.


Хорошая попытка)




> Читты знания возникают обусловленно.


Чем именно обусловлено? Природой себя?

----------

Сергей Хос (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан Вы сами решаете, делать Вам добро или зло, зачем Вы меня спрашиваете. Я к Вашим фантазиям обо мне отношения не имею. Вы сами себе придумали мой образ и много лет пытаетесь его обличить, фактически занимаясь клеветой. Ну где же Вам остановиться? Продолжайте.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан Вы сами решаете, делать Вам добро или зло, зачем Вы меня спрашиваете. Я к Вашим фантазиям обо мне отношения не имею. Вы сами себе придумали мой образ и много лет пытаетесь его обличить, фактически занимаясь клеветой. Ну где же Вам остановиться? Продолжайте.


Ага, Вон Сон, знач, ваще не при делах... А чего он тогда прилежненько отзывается? 

Странный какой... : )
То врёт беззастенчиво и голословно, то блефует, то являет вопиющее невежество, то жалуеццо на беспомощность, а теперь вдруг... вспомнил, м.б., *свою же поклёпную клевету* и выдал очередную проекцию, прикинувшись, будто "и хата -- моя"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть из-за вашей привязанности у вас возникает склонность полагать, будто вы видите карму.
> Я так и думал )))


 Игра слов не отменяет сути, но показывает Ваше замешательство. Карма это звено бхава. Упаданапратьяя бхава.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Это, полагаю, -- к Монферрану, если честно? : )


Ха-ха-ха! Причём здесь Монферран? Но теперь Ваше заявление дает мне полное моральное право говорить о старом больном маразматике. Вы хотели честность - Вы ее получите. Надо, надо называть вещи своими именами.  :Smilie: 

Если администрация полагает, что прямые нападки одного участника на другого здесь в порядке вещей, то, полагаю, тем более соблюду все формальные правила, не указывая прямо, кто здесь этот старый больной несчастный непризнанный переводчик с китайского текстов, которые переводит, но которые не понимает, и бесится, когда кто-то мыслит не по его стандартам. Все и так знают, кто это.

----------


## Михаил_

Пора признаться.
Я тоже вижу карму! 
Смотрю любой объект и там она!
Любой объект смотрит на меня, и снова там она!
Мы видим, значит только карму.

Вопрос многомерный, с различных сторон можно наблюдать действие кармы. Прямое видение доступно Буддам. А нам только ее обозначение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошая попытка)
> 
> 
> Чем именно обусловлено? Природой себя?


Природа себя это то, как я проявляется. То есть обусловленность. А возникает «я» как форма цепляния, при условии жажды обособленности.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ага, Вон Сон, знач, ваще не при делах... А чего он тогда прилежненько отзывается? 
> 
> Странный какой... : )
> То врёт беззастенчиво и голословно, то блефует, то являет вопиющее невежество, то жалуеццо на беспомощность, а теперь вдруг... вспомнил, м.б., *свою же поклёпную клевету* и выдал очередную проекцию, прикинувшись, будто "и хата -- моя"?


Разве есть какие-то причины Вас игнорировать? Но это не значит, что Ваши манипуляции достигают цели. Вы привыкли, что людей можно заткнуть дерзостью, клеветой и язвительностью, но это действует не на всех. Продолжайте обращаться к воображаемым друзьям, которые без Вашкй помощи несомненно пропадут в силках коварного Вон Сона.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пора признаться.
> Я тоже вижу карму! 
> Смотрю любой объект и там она!
> Любой объект смотрит на меня, и снова там она!
> Мы видим, значит только карму.
> 
> Вопрос многомерный, с различных сторон можно наблюдать действие кармы. Прямое видение доступно Буддам. А нам только ее обозначение.


Все видят карму. Не все исследуют ее обусловденность. Но некоторые при этом думают, что не видят и видеть не могут.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ха-ха-ха! Причём здесь Монферран? Но теперь Ваше заявление дает мне полное моральное право говорить о старом больном маразматике. Вы хотели честность - Вы ее получите. Надо, надо называть вещи своими именами. 
> 
> Если администрация полагает, что прямые нападки одного участника на другого здесь в порядке вещей, то, полагаю, тем более соблюду все формальные правила, не указывая прямо, кто здесь этот старый больной несчастный непризнанный переводчик с китайского текстов, которые переводит, но которые не понимает, и бесится, когда кто-то мыслит не по его стандартам. Все и так знают, кто это.


Юй Кан и без специальных усилий переполнен обидами. Для него эти искренние выпады как сок. Он любит подавить. Ок, обычно это называют троллинг, но в старой школе это впитанная с молоком матери демагогия.

Увы, Юй Кан давно не видит пути и тянет за стбой в болото всех, кто втягивается с ним в беседы. Он уверен, что практика имеет лишь ритуальный характер, плоды же недоступны ибо нравы нынче не те. Поэтому он готов зубами грызть тех, кто смеет возражать и пытаться достигать дхьян и нирваны. Запрещено. Столько людей не смогли, не смейте даже сметь. 

И он не стыдится, зато любит стыдить других. Нет смысла дискутировать с запутавшимся в дебрях умом. Он его не может бросить и другим не даст. Слуга Мары. Но на то и волк, чтобы овцы не дремали. 

Мог бы получать неизмеримые заслуги, если бы не ехидностььи язвительность и правычка манипулировать и меряться прошлыми званиями. Монумент на родине - не меньше. И просветления не нужно

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Я его вполне понимаю, и с удовольствием поучаствую в его забавных времяпрепровождениях.  :Smilie:  Видите ли, моя симпатия к какому-то участнику сильно беспокоит. Отличный повод, чтобы поиздеваться над человеком с совковым менталитетом парторга или прапора. 

Буддисты очень культурные люди. Некогда и сам Хос, кто критичен к Вашим изысканиям (правда, при отсутствии хоть сколько-нибудь серьезных аргументов, или даже вообще аргументов), высказывал отвращение к подобным междусобойчикам, а что уж говорить о дженерал паблик. Люди-буддейцы морщатся, намекают, что всех это давно достало, предлагают куда-нибудь снести всё в отдельную ветку, но всем приходится терпеть. Меня удивляет одно: для кого вообще правила форума писаны? Следите за соблюдением правил, и будет вам всем процветание Дхармы и Винаи. Но вы же, товарищи-буддейцы, одновременно и потакаете этому безобразию. Какой-то полоумный годами кидается с идиотскими претензиями на участника форума с нестандартным мышлением, и вы негласно поддерживаете этот маразм. Молчание ягнят, как в совке, на партийном собрании. Всем бы хотелось, чтобы был свободный, дружелюбный обмен мнениями, но инакомыслие - оно такое подозрительное и неблагонадежное. Проще уж махнуть рукой на потуги вахтерши бабы нюры, орущей истошно: "не пущать!" Поорет, да перестанет. Всё возникающее прекращается. Что ж, в этом есть свой резон.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Каждый может остановиться. Сам. Помните Нансена разрубившего кота? Решение коана все то же. Если ситуация раздражает, необходимо перестать от нее что-то ожидать. Каждый сам прекращает привязанность к ограниченной и условной правде.

К чему претензии? Если Вы не указываете на выход, не стоит зря тыкать пальцем в разные стороны. 
Не всякий ум можно простым приемом успокоить. Но другой цели быть не должно. Если кричать «тихо!» громче тех кто шумит - тишины не добавится.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Каждый может остановиться. Сам. Помните Нансена разрубившего кота? Решение коана все то же. Если ситуация раздражает, необходимо перестать от нее что-то ожидать. Каждый сам прекращает привязанность к ограниченной и условной правде.


Кстати говоря, меня смущает этот коан, но спасибо за подсказку. _Пока карты не разложены - не о чем переживать. Если карты не будут разложены больше никогда - никогда больше не быть переживаниям._ Это ж, шедеврально. И при том, легко понять тех людей, которых взбесит столь иррациональное описание действительности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Природа себя это то, как я проявляется. То есть обусловленность.


Раз у разных людей "я" проявляется по-разному, значит природа себя у всех разная. В определении индивидуальности вы шагнули еще дальше чем буддизм.
"Я" обусловленное природой себя. Это успех)




> А возникает «я» как форма цепляния, при условии жажды обособленности.


Форма цепляния за что? Что цепляется? 
Жажда обособленности где возникает и почему?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разве есть какие-то причины Вас игнорировать? Но это не значит, что Ваши манипуляции достигают цели. Вы привыкли, что людей можно заткнуть дерзостью, клеветой и язвительностью, но это действует не на всех. Продолжайте обращаться к воображаемым друзьям, которые без Вашкй помощи несомненно пропадут в силках коварного Вон Сона.


Где примеры дерзости, клеветы и язвительности Юй Кана? Не было и нету.
При том, что неоднократные конкретные примеры и разоблачения от искажений Дхармы до клеветы БТР/Вон Сона были приведены.
Вот и всё.
К слову, этот виток личностных манипуляций Вон Сона возник *враз в ответ на три простых вопроса, заданных ему Юй Каном*...
И так -- в больш-ве случаев.

----------


## Монферран

> Раз у разных людей "я" проявляется по-разному, значит природа себя у всех разная.


Можно ли сказать, что сладость проявляется в разных кондитерских изделиях по-разному? Магнетизм у разных магнитов одинаковый или разный?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Можно ли сказать, что сладость проявляется в разных кондитерских изделиях по-разному? Магнетизм у разных магнитов одинаковый или разный?


Пирожных много.
Есть природа Будды и проявляется она в существах одинаково. 
Но это не делает существ одним.  
Даже достигнув освобождения будды не сливаются в одно.
Будда Шакьямуни, Будда Кашьяпа, Будда Амитабхи, Будда Манджушри и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Раз у разных людей "я" проявляется по-разному, значит природа себя у всех разная. В определении индивидуальности вы шагнули еще дальше чем буддизм.
> "Я" обусловленное природой себя. Это успех)
> 
> 
> Форма цепляния за что? Что цепляется? 
> Жажда обособленности где возникает и почему?


Будда не учит, "что-то цепляется". Будда учит: с жаждой возникает цепляние. Еще раз: природа не условие. Природа это обусловленность. Природа - не явление.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Будда не учит, "что-то цепляется". Будда учит: с жаждой возникает цепляние. Еще раз: природа не условие. Природа это обусловленность. Природа - не явление.


А жажда это свойство природы? Общей для всех природы?

----------


## Монферран

> Пирожных много.
> Есть природа Будды и проявляется она в существах одинаково. 
> Но это не делает существ одним.  
> Даже достигнув освобождения будды не сливаются в одно.
> Будда Шакьямуни, Будда Кашьяпа, Будда Амитабхи, Будда Манджушри и т.д.


Да, и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что существа не сливаются во что-то одно, и уважаемый Вон Сонг говорит о сфере будд. Я к ним ко всем внимательно прислушиваюсь. Почему Вы думаете, что я не согласен сейчас с Вами? Просто Ваш вывод о том, что природа у всех разная, неверен, можете взглянуть у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, если его авторитет для Вас что-то значит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Где примеры дерзости, клеветы и язвительности Юй Кана? Не было и нету.
> При том, что неоднократные конкретные примеры и разоблачения от искажений Дхармы до клеветы БТР/Вон Сона были приведены.
> Вот и всё.
> К слову, этот виток личностных манипуляций Вон Сона возник *враз в ответ на три простых вопроса, заданных ему Юй Каном*...
> И так -- в больш-ве случаев.


Вы не видите своего характера. Увы. Поэтому Вам не постичь Дхарму. Поэтому Вы продолжаете зловредничать и не осознаете неблагость этого направления ума. Ищите покой ума. Ищите, Юй Кан. Не занимайтесь пустой возней.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не видите своего характера. Увы. Поэтому Вам не постичь Дхарму. Поэтому Вы продолжаете зловредничать и не осознаете неблагость этого направления ума. Ищите покой ума. Ищите, Юй Кан. Не занимайтесь пустой возней.


Покой ума и постижение Дхармы? Уж чья бы, как грубовато говорят в народе, корова мычала... %)
И разоблачения вонсонизма -- не пустая возня, а метод внесения света во тьму. : )
Потому -- извольте предоставлять факты, а не ложь, блеф, поклёпы...

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вы не видите насквозь даже себя, но хвастаетесь, что видите других. Вы обманываете даже себя. Вы тащите из детства обиженного ребенка многие десятилетия. Бросьте его. Достаточно обид. Нет никаких причин чтобы отпустить этот комок и просто любить мир. Все причины воевать - лишь иллюзия. Что вы защищаете? Это давно исчезло.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вы не видите насквозь даже себя, но хвастаетесь, что видите других. Вы обманываете даже себя. Вы тащите из детства обиженного ребенка многие десятилетия. Бросьте его. Достаточно обид. Нет никаких причин чтобы отпустить этот комок и просто любить мир. Все причины воевать - лишь иллюзия. Что вы защищаете? Это давно исчезло.


Ну вот кто Вам такое сказал? Неужто -- Вон Сон?!
Так не верьте ему ни в чём: врёт же на каждом шагу, даже когда сидит... %)

Что до Вашей жизненной ситуации, то скажу образно: анеком.

-- Василий [имя изменено! : ], как же так: вам уже за сорок, а -- ни семьи, ни денег, ни положения в обществе... Все лучшие годы -- псу под хвост.
-- Да вы за меня не беспокойтесь!
-- Да мы за вас и не беспокоимся. Нам пса жалко.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы сами знаете, что работа не завершена. Завершите работу и возвращайтесь.привал затянулся.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы сами знаете, что работа не завершена. Завершите работу и возвращайтесь.привал затянулся.


На работу лжеца, блефотворца, клеветника не претендовал и не претендую, аз её лишь раз-об-ла-ча-ю...
Так что командовать -- это к зеркалу. : )

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Разоблачате Вы лишь свой ум, запутавшийся и потерявший надежду. Что для Вас сейчас Дхарма? То чем Вы полны, то и проливается. И это не Дхарма.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разоблачате Вы лишь свой ум, запутавшийся и потерявший надежду. Что для Вас сейчас Дхарма? То чем Вы полны, то и проливается. И это не Дхарма.


Ещё один показатель: служение Дхарме для меня -- это и разоблачение лжи, клеветы, блефа и проч., и параллельная работа на переводом (сегодня, пока туда-сюда, "почистил" переводы уже нескольких гатх), и практика анапанасати, которой займусь, как обычно, несколько позднее.

Вон Сону же лживому и т.п., легко ставлю перед носом, образно говоря, изначально чистое зеркало, в которое он, зеркалясь и сражаясь с собственными отражениями, мечет грязью, воображая, будто мужественно сражается с Юй Каном, не становясь при этом сам ни чище, ни мудрее, но безвылазно буксуя в неисчерпаемой грязи, брызги которой тут же возвращаются ему...

Так вот, эттеншн! : ) Зеркало это пока вновь оставляю неявленным, до следующего неизбежного сеанса щёлканья отражениями по носу...
И пусть непреклонный Вон Сон бросит, что ли, мне вслед, себя не щадя, ещё горсть нечистот: как очередной бонус самому себе...
Ура? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

Сами решайте продолжать или остановиться

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сами решайте продолжать или остановиться


Да Юй Кан уже и зеркало убрал, без спросу, а Вон Сону -- всё бы командовать? : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да Юй Кан уже и зеркало убрал, без спросу, а Вон Сону -- всё бы командовать? : ))


Вы сами видите команды, сами на них реагируете, сами можете отказаться.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018), Шавырин (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы сами видите команды, сами на них реагируете, сами можете отказаться.


Уныло сказал Вон Сон, силясь сморгнуть крайнее отражение... %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уныло сказал Вон Сон, силясь сморгнуть крайнее отражение... %)


Это только Ваша фантазия. Ваш ум вовсе не чистое зеркало. И Вы это знаете. И сейчас Вы силитесь соревноваться, потому что знаете, как накрутили, но не знаете, как уйти с хорошей миной. Вы сами захлопнули ловушку. Но Вы можете просто бросить все прямо сейчас. Или в любой другой момент, как только достаточно решитесь.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это только Ваша фантазия. Ваш ум вовсе не чистое зеркало. И Вы это знаете. И сейчас Вы силитесь соревноваться, потому что знаете, как накрутили, но не знаете, как уйти с хорошей миной. Вы сами захлопнули ловушку. Но Вы можете просто бросить все прямо сейчас. Или в любой другой момент, как только достаточно решитесь.


Смешно, да... Продолжайте величественно грезить в рамках сети Индры? Внушает! : )

----------


## Доня

Прикольный батл!))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Шавырин (22.04.2018), Юй Кан (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Смешно, да... Продолжайте величественно грезить в рамках сети Индры? Внушает! : )


Величественность и грезы Вам мнятся. Причин для этого нет, Вы сами так воспринимаете.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

соревнование у кому ум толще явно выигрывает автор темы.два месяца готовит нас к аффигительному открытию.ждать осталось недолго.
но как слона не корми,а у автора темы ум толще.
но слон ближе к Учению.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Будда не учит, "что-то цепляется". Будда учит: с жаждой возникает цепляние. Еще раз: природа не условие. Природа это обусловленность. Природа - не явление.


А можно все-таки чуть чуть про жажду?
Буддизм такой весь логичный и все объясняет, ровно до момента, когда начинаешь разбираться в причине всех причин. 
ВонСонг тоже все объясняет ровно до определенных моментов))
Жажда откуда взялась? Если жажда не имеет причины мы в беде. А если имеет, то какова причина?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прикольный батл!))


Болели за кого-то из частников или просто наслаждались "красотой игры"? : )

----------


## Доня

> Болели за кого-то из частников или просто наслаждались "красотой игры"? : )


Я давно не читала что то легкое, типа романтических книг, и вот ваша перебранка доставила похожее «удовольствие»!)) Причем, неожиданно)) отдыхая вечером в кровати уже ловлю себя на мысли, что надо бы посмотреть чем там закончилось то! Так вот.

----------

Юй Кан (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> надо бы посмотреть чем там закончилось то! Так вот.


Это может продолжаться бесконечно

----------

Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А можно все-таки чуть чуть про жажду?
> Буддизм такой весь логичный и все объясняет, ровно до момента, когда начинаешь разбираться в причине всех причин. 
> ВонСонг тоже все объясняет ровно до определенных моментов))
> Жажда откуда взялась? Если жажда не имеет причины мы в беде. А если имеет, то какова причина?


Жажда возникает при условии чувствования. 

Буддизм все это объясняет, но этерналистическая установка накладывает на это объяснение ошибочные воззрения и поэтому постичь ПС трудно. Этерналисту ПС видится как нигилизм (т.е. кажется, что если нет владельца - атмана, нет неведающего, нет устремляющегося, нет сознающего, нет воображающего, нет подприрающего, нет контактирующего, нет чувствующего, нет жаждающего, нет цепляющегося, нет склоняющегося, нет рождающегося и нет умирающегося, то все это видится не имеющим значения, смысла и пользы - о чем вся философия, ведь я-то - есть)

Но как много разных неправильных воззрений на то, что же это такое "безличное" и как отбросить/обойти "я-мое"! 

Привычно утверждать и отрицать - именно это и значит рассудочное мышление. 
Аналитическое мышление или йогическое постижение - не связано с рассудочным мышлением. Его демонстрируют на примере простого восприятия, не вызывающего обычно рассудочных рефлексий. Мы видим цвет и форму, но не обязательно рефлексируем это рассудком. Так же и йогическое постижение. Мы можем отмечать движение внимания, рефлексировать его, рассудком следовать за изменением содержания. Но мы можем заметить, что рассудок - следует за внерассудочным. 

Природа - это не явление. Это тоже бывает трудно понять. Вот есть влага и много разных ее примеров. И есть влажность, как общий принцип. Это то, что позволяет обнаруживать разнообразную влагу, распознавать по признакам разнообразные явления.

Природа не то, что возникает и прекращается. Зачем, в принципе, нужно слово природа, зачем его значение в постижении Дхармы? Именно для различения явленного, проявления и неявного. Без этого возникают разные идеи и воззрения о том, что некие дхармы, как горошины в банке. ИХ можно туда откуда-то положить, их можно оттуда куда-то выложить. Без понимания отличия природы от явлений ум впадает в метафизические идеи. 

Природа это то, как явления возникают и прекращаются. Это не механизм, который явлен или не явлен. Это не творец, не что-то сущностное. 

Пока этот момент не прояснится - все наставления Будды и великих учителей не могут быть реализованы. Внимание направляется ошибочно, на фантомы, на воображаемое, а не на распознавание.

Когда впервые преодолевается привязанность к обособленности, открывается невероятная для восприятия алая-виджняна. Вот здесь написан весь этот текст сообщения - для понимания смысла и значения его нужно читать слово за словом. Но если окинуть его взглядов в целом - то можно видеть все эти буквы сразу. Так и алая-виджняна охватывает время как некое пространственное измерение, развернутое и представленное целиком.

Самый простой способ увидеть не просто метафору такого восприятия, а его непосредственно, это увидеть как зеркало отражается в другом зеркале. Так прямо обнаруживается природа возникновения бесконечного многообразия, без какой-то последовательности, развернутой во времени. Все - и сразу.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это может продолжаться бесконечно


Зато прекращается в один момент. В любой. Выберите удобный для себя. 
Пока Вы не согласны и хотите спорить - Вы будете высказываться. Не важно, согласитесь Вы или нет, Вы можете просто перестать обращать внимание.

Но эта тема важна для Вас. И Вы знаете, что не реализовали еще Дхарму. Вас смущает Ваше непонимание отдельных аспектов учения. Вы много о них уже знаете, но не видите в собственном уме, о чем идет речь. Как же практиковать Дхарму, если она не о Вас?

Поэтому Вас так смущает моя уверенность. Я вижу Дхарму и применяю ее непосредственно. Для Вас это невероятно. Как так - седьмая бхуми у какого-то участника форума, который явно недостоин даже условного звания Бодхисаттвы.
Вот Вы и пытаетесь спорить.

----------

Михаил_ (23.04.2018), Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Жажда возникает при условии чувствования. 
> ...
> Самый простой способ увидеть не просто метафору такого восприятия, а его непосредственно, это увидеть как зеркало отражается в другом зеркале. Так прямо обнаруживается природа возникновения бесконечного многообразия, без какой-то последовательности, развернутой во времени. Все - и сразу.


Но вы ведь толком ничего не сказали. Жажда возникает при условии чувствования? А чувствование откуда взялось? 
Такое ощущение, от того что вы написали, что вот есть влажность, в каком - то месте она вспучивается и возникает то, что называет себя "я". И вроде как без причин и условий? Или с причинами? Так назовите их.

И даже для того, чтобы зеркало отразилось в другом зеркале, нужен кто-то, кто их поставит друг напротив друга.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому Вас так смущает моя уверенность


Меня ваша уверенность забавляет.
Но вам приятно думать, что она меня смущает, ведь это тешит ваше самолюбие,

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но вы ведь толком ничего не сказали. Жажда возникает при условии чувствования? А чувствование откуда взялось? 
> Такое ощущение, от того что вы написали, что вот есть влажность, в каком - то месте она вспучивается и возникает то, что называет себя "я". И вроде как без причин и условий? Или с причинами? Так назовите их.
> 
> И даже для того, чтобы зеркало отразилось в другом зеркале, нужен кто-то, кто их поставит друг напротив друга.


Вы же знакомы с 12-звенной цепью обусловленности? Я использую в переводе на русский не всегда привычные слова. Но и обычные вполне подходят. Однако я намеренно использую слова с определенным значением.

Даже сама формула "при необходимом условии того-то, возникает то-то" в самом щепетильном варианте звучит как "где это, там то".

Чувствование возникает с контактом, Контакт возникает с опорами. Опоры возникают с образами (намарупа). Образы возникают с различиями (виджняна). Различия возникают с беспокойством (санскара). Беспокойство возникает с неопределенностью (авидья).

В этом контексте, образы - это различимое различиями. А опоры - это различающее. А контакт это различение. 

При этом, классически речь идет о неведении, устремлениях, сознании, имени-образе, шести опорах, контакте, чувствах, жажде, цеплянии, существовании, рождении, старости и смерти. 

Вот только коннотации этих слов крайне обширны из-за этого неясно, что же это за звенья и как именно они обусловлены. Будда говорит, глубока эта пратитья самутпада. Но тот, кто ее видит, тот видит Дхарму, а кто видит Дхарму, тот видит Будду.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меня ваша уверенность забавляет.
> Но вам приятно думать, что она меня смущает, ведь это тешит ваше самолюбие,


А что такое "забавляет"? Рассмотрите это волнение ума пристально, если можете. Вы думаете, что я тешу самолюбие (забавляюсь) и полагаете, что можете это самолюбование насмешкой разрушить.
Но если самолюбования нет, то и разрушать нечего. Вы лишь проявляете свой ум, свою карму, свои сомнения и нерешительность. Вы не можете указать на Дхарму, но не можете и рассмотреть мое указание. Это замешательство. Вы убеждены, что я ошибаюсь, но не знаете как и в чем. Убеждения - они такие. Им оснований не нужно, довольно и привычности.

----------

Михаил_ (23.04.2018), Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы думаете, что я тешу самолюбие (забавляюсь) и  полагаете, что можете это самолюбование насмешкой разрушить.


Это вы полагаете, будто я полагаю.
А я ничего такого не полагаю, мне дела нет до вашего самолюбия.
Просто делюсь наблюдением.

Лучше рассмотрите свой полагающий ум, и будет вам щастье ))))

----------


## Neroli

> Чувствование возникает с контактом, Контакт возникает с опорами. Опоры возникают с образами (намарупа). Образы возникают с различиями (виджняна). Различия возникают с беспокойством (санскара). Беспокойство возникает с неопределенностью (авидья).
> В этом контексте, образы - это различимое различиями. А опоры - это различающее. А контакт это различение.


Не понятно.
Для меня отсюда следует необходимость чувствующего и различающего. Не понятно почему для вас этого не следует.
"Чувствование возникает с контактом", контакт случаен?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это вы полагаете, будто я полагаю.
> А я ничего такого не полагаю, мне дела нет до вашего самолюбия.
> Просто делюсь наблюдением.
> 
> Лучше рассмотрите свой полагающий ум, и будет вам щастье ))))


Это верно, я рассматриваю этот полагающий ум и вижу уместным это предположение, которым с Вами делюсь. 
А Вы - делаете успехи в правильном наставлении.

----------

Михаил_ (23.04.2018), Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не понятно.
> Для меня отсюда следует необходимость чувствующего и различающего. Не понятно почему для вас этого не следует.
> "Чувствование возникает с контактом", контакт случаен?


Чувствующий возникает как образ. Контакт не случаен, звено контакт - это все многообразие контакта. А в звене старость и смерть есть понятие "удар в ворота чувств". Это выглядит независимым (т.е. случайным, а эта случайность складывается в видимость внешней закономерности, независимой от восприятия). Это уже результат обособленности (старости и смерти) и ограниченности (рождения) уделом существования (бхава).

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Чувствующий возникает как образ. Контакт не случаен, звено контакт - это все многообразие контакта. А в звене старость и смерть есть понятие "удар в ворота чувств". Это выглядит независимым (т.е. случайным, а эта случайность складывается в видимость внешней закономерности, независимой от восприятия). Это уже результат обособленности (старости и смерти) и ограниченности (рождения) уделом существования (бхава).


Если добавить сюда воспринимающего образ, вопросов не будет. А без него.. Что за образ, где он возникает? Что с чем контактирует? Вы вот Won Soeng как возникли?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Михаил_ (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если добавить сюда воспринимающего образ, вопросов не будет. А без него.. Что за образ, где он возникает? Что с чем контактирует? Вы вот Won Soeng как возникли?


Воспринимающий - это уже заблуждение этернализма. Воспринимающий - это и есть образ. Связанность признаков. "Я". Этот образ возникает так: различия и образы взаимообусловлены. Одного нет без другого. Одни и те же различия в разных комбинациях различают разные образы. Есть образы, которые различаются одним признаком, есть образы, которые различаются большой совокупностью признаков. То, что отличимо по большой совокупности, различается как присутствующее во множестве ситуаций различения. Так возникают опоры. Опоры - значит устойчивое в неустойчивом. Опоры могут распознаваться частичным различением. Это и значит - контакт. Часть признаков и опора - различены. Это порождает множественные ситуации контакта, потому что связанность различий и различаемых образов в контакте не полна. И в разных ситуациях вместе с опорами возникают разные образы. Таким образом возникают предпосылки субъективности. Поскольку в этих разных ситуациях распознавание контактирующих с опорами образов может быть устойчивым и неустойчивым возникают оценки (чувства) в отношении этих ситуаций. В ситуации, когда контактирующие с опорами образы ясны и однозначны возникает чувство "приятное". В ситуации, когда контактирующие с опорами образы неясны, неоднозначны возникает чувство "неприятное". В ситуациях, когда неоднозначно распознаются сами опоры возникает чувство "ни приятное, ни неприятное".

В связи с приятным, неприятным и нейтральным чувством в ситуациях возникает дополнительная связанность с другими ситуациями. Это называется жажда. Это неопределенное соединение ситуаций, неопределенное влечение к приятному, отвращение к неприятному и безразличие к нейтральному. Это как субъективный взгляд из одной ситуации на смежные (различимые несколькими признаками в пределах общей опоры)
В связи с жаждой возникают последовательно связанные ситуации, определенно ведущие от одних ситуаций к другим. Это привязанность и цепляние.
В связи с привязанностью возникают склонности от одних ситуаций через другие к наиболее приятным и от наиболее неприятных.

В связи со склонностью возникает рождение совокупностей цепляния, как ограниченная территория возможностей достижения и избегания. 

И в связи с рождением возникает проявления серий состояний ума, в ограниченной области существования. Вот эти серии в перспективе возможного многообразия воспринимаются как континуум (пудгала). 

То есть рождение - это кладезь возможностей, но ограниченный склонностями, цеплянием и жаждой. Преодоление этой ограниченности и есть выход за пределы жизни и смерти, татхагата, архат.

----------

Михаил_ (23.04.2018), Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

А как проявляется *жизненная сила и тепло* в ИИ? Скептики могли бы пошутить, что тепло проявляется в обычном нагревании компа. Но мне в этом плане проще: я просто не знаю, что это такое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как проявляется *жизненная сила и тепло* в ИИ? Скептики могли бы пошутить, что тепло проявляется в обычном нагревании компа. Но мне в этом плане проще: я просто не знаю, что это такое.


Открою секрет. Тепло это отпечаток авидьяпратьяя санскара, как универсальная природа формы. Жизненная сила это отпечаток санскарапратьяявиджняна, как универсальная природа многообразия форм. Тепло это огонь. Жизненная сила это воздух. 

В компьютере тепло это заряд в ячейках памяти, а жизненная сила это интерпретация значения этого заряда в АЛУ процессора.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> отпечаток


Вопрос Почемучки: почему в одних случаях о ПС удобнее говорить в терминах отражения, а в других случаях - в терминах отпечатков?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос Почемучки: почему в одних случаях о ПС удобнее говорить в терминах отражения, а в других случаях - в терминах отпечатков?


В любых терминах неудобно. И тот и другой- только метафора. Ни тот ни другой не подходят, поскольку оба создают метафизические конструкции в уме.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это может продолжаться бесконечно


Самсара

----------

Доня (23.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Самсара


Что -- самсара не есть нирвана? : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как проявляется *жизненная сила и тепло* в ИИ? Скептики могли бы пошутить, что тепло проявляется в обычном нагревании компа. Но мне в этом плане проще: я просто не знаю, что это такое.


Может это, то что в пупе  :Smilie: 

А у компа пупа нету, так как его  мама под сердцем не носила.
Вы мне, как верующий скептику, лучше скажите, а тепло сердца откуда возьмётся ?

----------

Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что -- самсара не есть нирвана? : ))


То что крутиться( и даже может крутиться бесконечно), однозначно - самсара : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я давно не читала что то легкое, типа романтических книг, и вот ваша перебранка доставила похожее «удовольствие»!)) Причем, неожиданно)) отдыхая вечером в кровати уже ловлю себя на мысли, что надо бы посмотреть чем там закончилось то! Так вот.


Спасибо, Доня, за лестный отзыв. : )

Прочёл я его и подался на стадион, благо, что погода стоит комфортная. И по пути задумал гениальный проект: «ВОНСОНИЗМ vs БУДДИЗМ»!
Подумалось, если число одобривших Ваш отзыв превысит тройку, став «кучей», т.е. хотя бы четвёркой (математики считают, что «куча» начинается с четырёх предметов : ), можно затевать с этим проектом обширную гастроль, для начала -– по сельским клубам России. Итак, программа и сценарий выступлений!

*ВОНСОНИЗМ vs БУДДИЗМ*

Весь день/вечер на подмостках -- основатель вонсонизма, неоднократный участник прозо-, 
а также -- хайку- и коан-баттлов в БФ и Дхарма.Ру,
много лет неоднократно готовящий к бесчисленным публикациям большую работу по Общей Теории Сознания и модели ИИ,
несравненный бодхисаттва, восседающий на седьмой бхуми,
*WON SOENG Великолепный*,
проездом из Королёва!



*Прощальная гастроль перед неуходом в Нирвану на благо всех сущих!*

В программе
1. Тизеры и спойлеры о полной бесполезности несуществующей ещё Общей Теории Сознания для непродвинутых бодхисаттв, как и для любого народного хозяйства. Выдаёт автор. (Ничего в этом не смыслящих просьба не беспокоиться!)

2. Демонстрация умения бесплодно сидеть в лотосе сутками. Исполняет Won Soeng Великолепный. (На сцену выносят просторный лотос, куда угнезживается сам бодхисаттва. Спустя мгновение туда же подсаживают и уток. Через пять минут он сообщает, что желающие проверить это его умение могут просто поверить ему на слово, что он это умеет.)

3. Демонстрация достижения первой дхьяны посредством чтения текстов. Исполняет автор методики. (Посреди клубной сцены восседает на табурете Won Soeng Великолепный, сосредоточенно глядя в книгу и что-то там видя. Спустя пять минут он вдруг достигает чего-то, чего, видимо, и хотел, и зрителю ясно видны и слышны обуявшие автора восторг и радость. Аплодирующая часть зрителей обретает, вполне возможно, слабое просветление. Неаплодирующие и уходящие покидают зал, не солоно хлебавши.)

4. Демистификация Татхагаты. (Под частую барабаную дробь вдруг на авансцене, раздвинув полотна занавеса, возникает Won Soeng Великолепный. Освещённый, при полной темноте в зале, лучом пистолета-прожектора, он пребывает стоя, доступный видению всех оставшихся зрителей, ровно пять минут, произнося «Ничего особенного. Я -- просто Татхагата: Как Пришедший, Так и Ушедший!», после чего исчезает тем же путём, каким прибыл. Некоторая часть зрителей гарантировано обретает несознаваемое просветление.)

5. Ответы на вопросы: демонстрация совершенного умения уходить от ответов либо прямо (начиная нести невесть что), либо посредством самостного виляния вокруг и около себя (обстоятельно повествуя о своих неисчислимых достоинствах и добродетелях и о безнадёжной омрачённости задавшего вопрос).

6. Заключительная часть. (Won Soeng Великолепный, демонстрируя покер-фэйс, извещает, что весь буддизм он изучил и со всем в нём согласен, но незыблемо убеждён в правильности собственного пути избавления от страданий, прямое направление на который он указывает совершенно ясно, поскольку видит карму, дхарму, мокшу и пратитья-самутпаду, важнейший момент которой он наглядно демонстрирует, демистифицируя Татхагату: «Если есть этот, то есть и то, а если нет этого, нету и того». Занавес.)

Доп. опции: бесконтактное воздвижение эскарпов, рытьё траншей и окопов, вскапывание и унавоживание огородов, дистанционное унижение соседей, родственников и членов семьи -- на досуге, за отдельную плату.

Шутка. : )
А кто обидится -- пиши сам жалобу на себя: Юй Кан -- ему невиноватый! : )

----------

Neroli (24.04.2018), Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Может это, то что в пупе 
> 
> А у компа пупа нету, так как его  мама под сердцем не носила.
> Вы мне, как верующий скептику, лучше скажите, а тепло сердца откуда возьмётся ?


Вы, значит, скептик? Ну хорошо.
А я всего лишь интересующийся, представьте себе. Во что я верю? Я не знаю, какие еще открытия совершит человечество и как оно трансформируется, но любые варианты можно допускать. Кто-то верил, что железка обыграет в го человеков, а кто-то не верил. Так что толку - верить? Надо исследовать.  :Smilie:  Будда - это исследователь, а не верующий или скептик.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы, значит, скептик? Ну хорошо.
> А я всего лишь интересующийся, представьте себе. Во что я верю? Я не знаю, какие еще открытия совершит человечество и как оно трансформируется, но любые варианты можно допускать. Кто-то верил, что железка обыграет в го человеков, а кто-то не верил. Так что толку - верить? Надо исследовать.  Будда - это исследователь, а не верующий или скептик.


Так, а насчёт сердечной теплоты, что ?

----------


## Монферран

> Так, а насчёт сердечной теплоты, что ?


Так уже ответили о тепле и жизненной силе. У меня у самого этот вопрос был. Вы можете уточнить, какую теплоту Вы имеете в виду, каковы её особенные признаки.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так уже ответили о тепле и жизненной силе. У меня у самого этот вопрос был. Вы можете уточнить, какую теплоту Вы имеете в виду, каковы её особенные признаки.


Дружба, сочувствие, доброта, ....

----------

Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Дружба, сочувствие, доброта, ....


https://www.pandorabots.com/mitsuku/  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> https://www.pandorabots.com/mitsuku/


Не забудьте покормить тамагочи, шоб не померло.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.04.2018), Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Рамеш Балсекар
Жизнь как комедия-фарс

Однажды вечером один из посетителей начал разговор такими словами: «Махарадж, вы иногда говорите, что весь проявленный мир - это иллюзия, он подобен кинофильму или спектаклю, и что…»
Махарадж, засмеявшись, перебил его: «Но это не обычное кино, снятое с определенной целью; это потрясающая комедия, настоящий фарс, если вы только можете ясно видеть все это, как оно есть. Посмотрите, вот я, у себя дома, никого не трогаю, делаю то, что естественно приходит мне в голову. Предположим, однажды у моих дверей появляется полицейский и обвиняет меня в нападении и грабеже, совершенных в Калькутте тогда-то и тогда-то. Я отвечаю ему, что никогда никуда не уезжал из своего родного города, не говоря уже о том, чтобы быть в Калькутте и принимать участие в нападении и грабеже. Уверенность, с которой я говорю это, уменьшает его решительность, он продолжает допрос и обнаруживает, что сказанное мною - правда. И тогда он извиняется и оставляет меня в покое. Так должно быть.

Но теперь начинается комическая часть. Вам также предъявляют подобное обвинение; вы также никогда не были в Калькутте, но присутствие полицейского вселяет в вас такой страх, что вы не в состоянии сказать что-либо в свою защиту и позволяете ему арестовать вас. Позже, находясь за решеткой, вы сокрушаетесь по поводу своего заточения и плачете о свободе! Разве не смешно?
В своем изначальном состоянии единства и целостности я даже не знал, что существую. И вот однажды мне сказали, что я «родился», что определенное тело является «мной»; а такая-то супружеская пара - моими родителями. С тех пор я начал принимать всю дальнейшую информацию о себе как истинную, день за днем, и таким образом я принялся возводить целую псевдоличность; и все только потому, что я принял обвинение в рождении, хотя я полностью осознавал, что у меня не было переживания того, что я родился, что я никогда не давал свое согласие на то, чтобы рождаться и мое тело было навязано мне. Постепенно обусловленность становилась все сильнее и сильнее, и, наконец, углубилась до такой степени, что я не только принял обвинение в том, что я был рожден как конкретное тело, но я принял и то, что когда-то в будущем я «умру», и само это слово «смерть» стало для меня ужасающим, символизируя какое-то травматическое событие. Может ли быть что-нибудь более смешное?

Так что более устрашающей иллюзией является не столько само событие, известное как рождение-жизнь-смерть и длящееся какой-то период того, что известно как «время», сколько принятие себя объективной сущностью, которая якобы должна пережить это концептуальное событие. А основная иллюзия, которая делает возможной эту иллюзию - это иллюзия пространства, в котором объекты могли бы быть растянуты, и концепция времени (продолжительности), в котором растянутые в пространстве объекты могли бы быть воспринимаемы. Теперь вы понимаете, почему я сказал, что жизнь - это комедия, фарс? Сделайте еще один шаг и посмотрите до какой степени ваша концептуальная сущность вовлекается в этот фарс.

Вы не только не видите, что вы являетесь лишь актером, играющим роль в этом фарсе, но и продолжаете считать, что вы имеете свободу выбора и действия в этой пьесе (именуемой «жизнью»), которая на самом деле должна, со всей очевидностью, разворачиваться строго в соответствии с заранее написанным сценарием. И когда события происходят таким образом, в естественном и обычном порядке, эта концептуальная сущность, которой является человек, позволяет себе подвергаться их воздействию и поэтому страдает. Тогда он начинает думать о «рабстве» и «освобождении».

Освобождение представляет собой постижение того, что жизнь - это фарс, и осознавание того, что ты не можешь быть сущностью с какой-либо формой или именем. Освобождение - это достижение осознания того, что живые существа являются частью проявления тотальности феноменального мира и не имеют обособленной индивидуальности. Это осознание - то, чем «Я» являюсь, - есть чувствительность всех чувствующих существ, сознательное присутствие как таковое. Освобождение - это осознание того, что Я, Абсолют, в своем феноменальном выражении являюсь функционированием (видением, слышанием, чувствованием, ощущением вкуса и запаха, мышлением) без присутствия каких-либо других актеров-индивидуумов.

Теперь вы понимаете почему вы «страдаете»? Потому что вы представляете собой случай ошибочного отождествления или скорее потому, что вы приняли то, что явно является ошибочным отождествлением!

https://zendao.ru/library/Ramesh_Balsekar

----------

Доня (24.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Копьютер думает, искусственный интеллект, камера видит, .... , тамагочи помер.

Всё это образные выражения, образное приписывание машинкам того что присуще - людям.
Это не существует со стороны обьекта приписывания, это существует лишь со стороны приписывающего.

И это не ново, приписывание обьектам материальной природы черт человечности - старо как мир, хоть и более свойственно детям.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Это не существует со стороны обьекта приписывания, это существует лишь со стороны приписывающего.


Посмотрите на приписывание без сторон.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посмотрите на приписывание без сторон.


Пародируете.

Но прежде чем пародировать, хоть немного подумайте что пишите:

*Посмотрите* на приписывание без сторон

Тоже самое:
вижу, что не существет видящего

----------

Сергей Хос (24.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Тоже самое:
> вижу, что не существет видящего


Видящий возникает при условии неведения и прочих условиях. Существует-не существует - это крайность, невнимательность к условиям возникновения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видящий возникает при условии неведения и прочих условиях. Существует-не существует - это крайность, невнимательность к условиям возникновения.


Неведение возможно лишь при пред.условии - ума.

Хоть  неисчеслимо много условий соберуться вместе, но без предшествующего момента ума - нечему неведать.

----------


## Монферран

> Неведение возможно лишь при пред.условии - ума.


ПС не называет ум условием. Всё возникает в уме, вся сансара и нирвана - это ум, но если Вы считаете ум онтологической сущностью, Вы заблуждаетесь. "Всё создано умом" - это ориентир, за который не нужно цепляться.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ПС не называет ум условием. Всё возникает в уме, вся сансара и нирвана - это ум, но если Вы считаете ум онтологической сущностью, Вы заблуждаетесь. "Всё создано умом" - это ориентир, за который не нужно цепляться.


ПС вообще ничего не называет. ПС это не существо, чтоб могло называть.

В ПС рассматривается необходимая предпосылка, необратимо ведущая именно к переживанию страданию.
Ум неявляется предпосылкой необратимо ведущей к переживанию страдания.

Ум является необходимым условием и для авидья и для видья.
И для  опыта самсары и для опыта нирваны.

----------


## Монферран

Всё создано только умом. Это означает, что нет никаких иных условий для возникновения любых феноменов, кроме авидьи, санскары и всей ПС. Феномены возникают из-за стремления их воспринимать, из-за склонности их воспринимать. Всегда можно сменить фокус внимания, и в восприятии возникнут иные феномены. Прекращение восприятия можно наблюдать при смене фокуса внимания. Когда внимание не цепляется. Тогда и происходит прекращение страдания. Как только страдание возникает вновь, его можно прекратить основательным вниманием.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всё создано только умом. Это означает, что нет никаких иных условий для возникновения любых феноменов, кроме авидьи, санскары и всей ПС. Феномены возникают из-за стремления их воспринимать, из-за склонности их воспринимать. Всегда можно сменить фокус внимания, и в восприятии возникнут иные феномены. Прекращение восприятия *можно наблюдать* при смене фокуса внимания. Когда *внимание* не цепляется. Тогда и происходит прекращение страдания. Как только страдание возникает вновь, его можно прекратить основательным *вниманием*.


Кроме выделенного, как всегда вопрос (уже давно ставший риторическим) :
заблуждается что, в чём, и чем ?

Понимаете, что индийское слово авидья уже подразумевает пред.условием - ум. Понимаете ?
Не знали тогда там люди ни компьютеров, ни чудных кибернетических теорий с квантовыми полями, ни странных суперпозиций ..., вообще читать даже не умели.

Но зато знали, что такое - ум(это же и сердце), дружба, доброта,..., имели понятие знавания обращая внимание не только на  познаваемое и знания,  но и на познающее, знающее.
Не стремились ко всяким надуманностям(по крайней мере в обществе это не поощрялось), а заботились о себе и своей семье, о своём достатке и благополучии.... и о самом насущном и самом важном и самом естественном: о том чтоб быть счастливыми, о том чтоб не страдать.

----------

Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> заблуждается что, в чём, и чем ?


Исследуйте, Владимир Николаевич. Этернализм очень въедлив. Почти как вера Свидетелей в Йегову. Если спросить свидетеля: а что если Йегова только в воображении? у него тоже возникнут характерные риторические вопросы. И как же ему помочь? Как-то ему нужно увидеть хотя бы то, что _голод ума превращает всё в свою пищу_ (c).

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Исследуйте, Владимир Николаевич. Этернализм очень въедлив. Почти как вера Свидетелей в Йегову. Если спросить свидетеля: а что если Йегова только в воображении? у него тоже возникнут характерные риторические вопросы. И как же ему помочь? Как-то ему нужно увидеть хотя бы то, что _голод ума превращает всё в свою пищу_ (c).


у меня сложилось впечатление от постоянного пугания этернализмом,что этернализм вполне себе физикохимической природы.например он "вьедлив".не отмоешь ся.
Но и Эйнштейн и Гаутама поволяли себе.Легко.Правда они навроде термином таким не пользовались.
Хоть сколько то у Вас должно быть сострадания,если б не к Эйншейну,то хотя бы к к Царевичу.или к его последователям в сарвастиваде.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неведение возможно лишь при пред.условии - ума.


Для иных сам ум и есть неведение, а другого у них нет 
Такого человека обычно называют "глупец".
А спорить с дураком - только время терять.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для иных сам ум и есть неведение, а другого у них нет 
> Такого человека обычно называют "глупец".
> А спорить с дураком - только время терять.


О, _дурак_ -- это богатая и очень неоднозначная тема! (Стоит только вспомнить, что любимый герой народных сказок -- Иванушка...)

Нарыл когда-то, разбираясь с разными понятиями и категориями, массу информации и по "ДУРАК" и "ГЛУПОСТЬ": рррекомендую, там много вкусного. : )

К примеру:

“К одному рабби пришел человек и сказал: «Что мне следует делать, чтобы стать мудрым?» Учитель ответил: «Выйди и постой там». А на улице шел дождь. И человек удивился: «Hу как это может помочь мне? Может быть, кто знает?» Он вышел из дома и стал там, а дождь лил и лил. Человек полностью промок, вода проникла под одежду. Через десять минут он вернулся и сказал: «Я постоял там, что теперь?»

Цадик ответил: «Что случилось? Когда ты там стоял, дано ли тебе было какое-нибудь открытие?»

Человек ответил: «Открытие? Я просто думал, что выгляжу как дурак!»

Рабби сказал: «Это великое открытие! Это начало мудрости! Теперь ты можешь начинать. Ты на правильной дороге. Если ты знаешь, что ты дурак, то изменения уже начались».”

----------

Neroli (24.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2018), Михаил_ (24.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (24.04.2018), Сергей Хос (24.04.2018), Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Прекрасно!

----------

